# Historia del Audio en Argentina



## xavirom

Hola a todos, recién hoy me puse a leer por acá, y realmente me siento como un chico de 2 años al que la abuela le está leyendo un cuento!!

Tengo 42 años (ya!, ....que lo tiró), y leer estas cosas que son historia que no va a quedar escrita en ningún libro, por un lado me ponen mal y por otro me reconfortan.

Se me ocurre mientras leo esto, que estaría mas que bueno, que se abrieran otros temas en relación a tantas empresas desaparecidas gracias a nuestros benditos H. de P. que nos han manejado (y lo siguen haciendo) durante............bueno,........ siempre!!. Marcas como Turner, Audinac, UCOA, Lenard, que se yo, hace varios años, tengo entendido que Texas Instruments, fabricaba transistores en nuestro país, Tarpan, fabricaba diodos, (cuanto que hemos perdido!), en fin, y se me ocurre que jorgefer pudieras conocer gente que como vos pudiera haber trabajado en alguno de estos lugares u otros para que nos cuente su historia.

Que les parece?.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer

xavirom:
Muy buena la idea, yo propongo que los temas se titulen siguiendo la tónica de éste de Leea. Este _abuelo_, por ejemplo, podría contribuir al cuentito de  "Audio TURNER industria argentina" si les parece bien. Debería estar en el rubro Audio: Discusión General, no? O podría estar acá, para no dispersarnos? Lástima que no hay un rubro tipo "Audio: Historia", no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

de esa empresa no conozco nada, me gustaria saber de que se trataba

hoy por hoy, fravega o garbarino no vende productos audinac??

ojo, nada que ver con los de antes, supongo que ahora solo ponen la marca


----------



## gaston sj

exacto audinac ,ken brown grundig y algun otro mas a si ranser bah no me acuerdo mas .. en este momento los fabrican los chinos y aca los venden con esas marcas la verdad que no se como es el tratado de las empresas pero aca no se fabrican .. a lo sumo se ensamblan ... pero todo CHINO.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a eso me referia, chinazos por dentro(y por fuera) pero con el loguito de la respectiva marca


----------



## POLI

Con respecto al tema de marcas varias , sugiero ,si les parece bien abrir uno nuevo , titulado algo asi como "Historia del audio en Argentina" o "epoca de oro del audio en Argentina" , lo que mas les guste , asi no desviamos este que ya esta titulado como "Parlantes LEEA industria Argentina.."

 Saludos .


----------



## xavirom

Jorgefer, me alegra que te guste la idea, cuando dije que me sentía un chico de 2 años............, no era con la intención de hacerte sentir viejo, solo que me salió decirlo así, realmente me emocionó mucho leer este tema.
En cuanto a tu propuesta de iniciar el Audio TURNER, me anoto como el primer lector!!!.

Si nadie se opone, si la intención es seguir con la temática de la fabricación de audio en nuestro país, sería mejor que todos los temas estén en el mismo sitio no?

Se me ocurre que como trabajaste mucho tiempo en la fabricación, pudieras conocer gente que hubiera trabajado en algún sitio en cuestión y no se, proponerle que se anote por acá y nos cuente sus experiencias y nos haga llorar un rato más.


----------



## jorgefer

Bueno, como se trata de historiar, pero con la consigna de aportar los datos que cada quien pueda disponer para ir juntando información técnica útil, el primer paso es remitir a quienes se interesen por la marca LEEA a:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-leea-industria-argentina-15806/

Allí encontrarán un grupo de fans de Leea (entre los que me incluyo), aportando lo que tienen con la mejor onda.

Voy a tratar ahora de contar lo que sé acerca de
*
TURNER S.A.C.I.F.I.* industria argentinísima

Esta empresa fue un emprendimiento muy serio en la rama del audio Hi-Fi de uso hogareño, con productos técnicamente muy avanzados pero de precios accesibles, era un intermedio entre la súper comercial Audinac, la más popular de la época, y la súper marketinizada Holimar, la más admirable propuesta publicitaria dirigida al público de mayores recursos.
En este rubro figuraban empresas como Sansei, Apex, Acoustech, Ken Brown y otras, habiendo incursionado también Noblex y Ranser aunque con un objetivo más masivo, como el de venta a través de las casas de artículos para el hogar, ya que allí comercializaban también sus líneas de TV.
TURNER nació a mediados de los '60 y en ese momento ya contaba con una sólida base tecnológica y una envidiable ventaja comercial, ya que dominaba dos de los rubros más críticos (en aquella época): los transformadores y los circuitos impresos.
En efecto, dos de los socios fundadores, el ing. Wald y el ing. Giudici, eran los dueños de Epsilon, una empresa de avanzada que llegó a ser con el tiempo proveedora de la Comisión Nacional de Energía Atómica, con los más altos standards de calidad que podían hallarse en el mercado argentino. Epsilon había surgido fabricando transformadores para electrónica en el garage de la casa de uno de los dueños, y se desarrolló luego con gran éxito en la tecnología de circuitos impresos. Estando ya la firma sólidamente establecida, ellos vieron que, con el advenimiento del transistor, se estaba abriendo un mercado más que interesante en el ambiente de los radiotécnicos, principalmente  los dedicados al audio, que deseaban poder armar con rapidez los trabajos que les eran encargados por miles de usuarios que estaban demandando amplificador y otros elementos para sus equipos de sonido hogareño. Recordemos que era una época de gran movimiento comercial, con fuerte restricción a las importaciones y una increíble cantidad de mano de obra proveniente de las excelentes y numerosa escuelas técnicas, gente que se establecía generalmente por cuenta propia en reparaciones de radios y TV, y que armaban eventualmente equipos por encargo.
Ahí es cuando aparece el tercer socio, el Sr. Stefanini, quien era un audiófilo, fanático perdido del jazz (y como lamentable consecuencia ya casi sordo), y se desempeñaba en el área técnica de la CONEA. Estaba muy bien informaciónrmado y era realmente muy prolijo y metódico en sus diseños, y se integró como gerente técnico de Turner. Él desarrolló una línea de módulos de audio consistentes en plaquetas armadas y calibradas y las correspondientes fuentes de alimentación. Éso no era una novedad, ya lo venían haciendo Siemens, Fapesa y Lucero entre otros, y algunos como RCA vendian el kit de componentes en una bolsita, pero Turner fue el primero en comercializar amplificador completos totalmente calibrados, en una línea que iba desde 2W mono  hasta 18W estéreo, con manuales con instrucciones de armado muy precisos y detallados, al estilo de lo que hacía Heatkit en USA desde mucho antes con los valvulares.
Ésto facilitó la tarea del armador, a tal punto que pronto se sumaron también muchos particulares que armaban sus propios amplificador, al estilo de los DIYers actuales. Como consecuencia, la demanda creció rápidamente y se fabricaron muchos miles de estos módulos, y la empresa acuñó una frase que siempre acompañaba en su publicidad: "TURNER, audiomódulos de estado sólido".
Entonces, luego de unos pocos años, el público se fue haciendo cada vez más exigente y Turner debió sacar a la venta  los kits completos, incluyendo el gabinete, conectores, perillas y demás hardware necesario. Y ocurrió lo que tenía que suceder: empezaron a demandar el equipo completamente armado, y ahí se produce la entrada de la empresa al mercado del Hi-Fi hogareño. 
(CONTINUARÁ) ;-)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sos malo jorgefer, me re engachaste y me dejaste con las ganas de mas, jaja

saludos


----------



## xavirom

Bueno, no te demores con la continuación, que leo mañana antes de ir a dormir?


----------



## jorgefer

*TURNER S.A.C.I.F.I.* industria argentinísima  -  Capítulo 2

Acá estoy subiendo un aviso aparecido en Radio Practica en 1969. Es para que vean cómo eran físicamente los audiomódulos Turner. Como detalle curioso, el aviso "atrasaba" ya que en esa fecha ya habían cambiado la razón social, la dirección y el teléfono...
El modelo es el E-15AG/P, estéreo de 15WRMS por canal con controles de graves y agudos. Todo estaba montado en dos plaquetas: una para el pre y otra para la potencia, se ven los disipadores en U. El transformador soportaba la plaqueta de fuente. 
Este módulo se transformadorrmó luego en el E-18AG/P, que a su vez dio origen al Kit18. Se proveía el chassis, conectores, perillas, etc, el gabinete de madera y el frente serigrafiado. Un manual de instrucciones muy detallado acompañaba este material, iba en una caja, pero había un problema: los elementos necesarios para armar un amplificador requerían tres bultos. Una caja para el módulo, otra para la fuente y una tercera para el kit de chassis y gabinete. Si uno sacaba cuentas, resultaba más caro preparar todos estos embalajes y mantener la necesaria logística que armar el equipo completamente y entregarlo en una sola caja. Por eso los distribuidores comenzaron  a demandar el modelo terminado, que no fue otro que el amplificador AE-18.
Este modelo tuvo inmediata aceptación, pero pronto se vio que no resultaba muy viable desde el punto de vista comercial, porque nació de un concepto de modularidad destinado a permitir el fácil armado por el usuario y tenía algunas complicaciones innecesarias si era armado en fábrica. El resultado estético era, por lo menos, dudoso y no muy competitivo.
Ya entrados los '70, se decidió cambiar el criterio y, si bien se siguieron proveyendo este tipo de elementos para los que querían armarlos por sí mismos, se diseñó una línea completa de equipos de diversas potencias y prestaciones, así como un sintonizador de AM/FM, un ecualizador por octavas, una bandeja giradiscos y los correspondientes gabinetes acústicos. 

En esa época yo era jefe del depto. de Ingeniería, dependiendo directamente del Gerente Técnico, el Sr. Stefanini. Se contrataron los servicios del arquitecto Movia, amigo de los socios, quien se encargó de diseñar una estética consistente para toda la línea y los correspondientes procedimientos para resolverla. Me tocó el desarrollo físico de todos los modelos, para lo cual disponía de un equipo de dos técnicos de laboratorio y tres dibujantes, así como una secretaria administrativa y luego un secretario técnico, que se encargaban de lo concerniente a la documentación necesaria, listados de materiales, manuales de procedimientos, etc, y coordinaban el control de costos con el área de Compras. Para el sintonizador requerí los servicios de un especialista en radiofrecuencias, y traje al Ing Choleva, que se desempeñaba en el INTI y con quien quien habíamos sido compañeros en la facultad. Yo coordinaba el grupo en lo tocante a todo el desarrollo y la construcción de prototipos, y me encargué personalmente de diseñar los circuitos impresos, salvo la parte de RF del sinto. También tuve en el laboratorio la colaboración del Ing. Corapi, otro conocido de la facu, que pronto renunció para asumir la jefatura técnica de Audinac, según tengo entendido.

Otra área que tenía a mi cargo era Control de Calidad, donde se ensayaban los materiales a ser utilizados en la producción así como el resultado de ésta, contando con su propio laboratorio donde se comprobaban los equipos siguiendo protocolos estadísticos perfectamente establecidos, recuerdo que tuve que hacer un curso de Gestión Integral de la Calidad para poder diseñarlos. Dos técnicos integraban el staff, siempre tapados de trabajo. 

Estoy tratando de contar cómo era el manejo interno de una empresa que hoy calificaríamos como pyme, que paulatinamente iba adquiriendo la estructura que le iba a permitir alcanzar con éxito sus objetivos, y que se iba consolidando hacia la excelencia técnica sin perder de vista su funcionamiento comercial. Turner tuvo alrededor de 25 empleados estables en su planta además de otros tantos talleristas en los que se tercerizaba el armado de plaquetas y partes de equipos. Muchos de esos talleristas eran los propios empleados y sus familias, éramos una comunidad de trabajo con mucha camaradería y buenas relaciones en general. Una o dos veces al año corríamos máquinas y bancos de trabajo y almorzábamos todos juntos, con bebidas, baile y tarde libre incluídos. Eran buenos tiempos...
(CONTINUARÁ)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

muy bueno, gracias, segui asi

me llamo la atensión que radio aceto y taiyo ya existian en ese tiempo, tal vez alguno mas, pero esos son los uqe conozco(a menos uqe se me este escapando alguno)

saludos


----------



## jorgefer

*TURNER S.A.C.I.F.I.* _industria argentinísima_ - Capítulo 3

Hoy voy a presentarles el primer resultado del esfuerzo realizado por la empresa en el mercado del audio Hi-Fi hogareño. Sin abandonar la franja de productos dirigidas a los técnicos y DIYers se desarrolló la nueva línea, que se lanzó alrededor de 1972 con este modelo: el amplificador 730. De 30W RMS por canal, tenía todos los chiches usuales en ese momento y algunos más que lo hacían único.
Cumplía rigurosamente las especificaciones técnicas, que eran excelentes, destacándose sobre todo en la relación señal-ruido, un detalle muy cuidado. Fue en el desarrollo de este modelo, del cual diseñé los circuitos impresos, cuando comprendí y experimenté el real significado de las variaciones más sutiles en el layout, la lógica invencible del recorrido de masas, la geometría elemental de los campos magnéticos dispersos, en fin, aprendí de verdad lo que _creía_ que ya sabía y allí lo pude aplicar con éxito.
Solamente voy a remarcar algunas características originales, las especificaciones estan detalladas en el folleto. Subo también el diagrama de una de las etapas de potencia.
Como no encontramos un circuito de protección contra cortocircuitos en la salida de parlantes que no introdujera distorsión, tuvimos que inventar uno. El elemento activo es el tiristor D401, que sensa la corriente de la etapa de salida y se dispara cuando excede un valor predeterminado, quedando el amplificador sin excitación. Para resetearlo había que apagar y prender el equipo, tal cual se estila hoy en computación.
Otra innovación era el botón pulsador TEST. Se ponía el equipo en mono y al pulsar TEST los canales quedaban en contrafase, de tal modo que manteniendo ese botón oprimido mientras se giraba el potenciómetro de balance, se obtenía una posición de volumen mínimo que daba el punto exacto de equilibrio entre canales.
Otro detalle era que el selector de MODO tenía, además de las posiciones normales de _estereo_, _mono_ e _invertido_, las posiciones _canal A_ y _canal B_, que permitían sacar por los dos parlantes la información que hubiera solamente en un canal. Así se podía escuchar el contenido de cada canal sin tener que girar el control de Balance.
Otra exquisitez era la entrada para cabeza reproductora de cinta magnética, que tenía la sensibilidad y la ecualización requeridas para conectar directamente la cabeza y saltear así la electrónica interna del grabador.
También se podía separar el preamplificador del amplificador de potencia, para intercalar cualquier dispositivo que se deseara. Había un conector DIN de cinco patas, que concentraba las dos salidas del pre y las dos entradas del amplificador. Normalmente estaban unidas por medio de una ficha especial que llamábamos _tapón_, que desarrolló para nosotros la firma Kyklos, fabricantes de conectores. Incluso estábamos desarrollando un "control remoto" que permitía variar a distancia el volumen y el balance que se enchufaba allí. En fin, el tema del _tapón_ resultaba prometedor a futuro por los dispositivos que podrían introducirse, a tal punto que la idea fue tomada por otros fabricantes, como por ejemplo Audinac que la incorporó, creo que en el AT510.

Tengo uno de los pocos manuales de service de este modelo 730 que se imprimieron, es muy instructivo pero no me da el scanner para digitalizarlo fácilmente porque los tamaños de los diagramas no son normalizados. Igual, lo voy a ir haciendo  porque la impresión se hizo en papel de planos y ahora veo que se va borrando con el tiempo. Si alguien necesita esta información, avíseme.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

te voy a decir la posta jorge,me encanta leer tus post, aunque cuando se ponen a habalr de cifras y numeros no chazo un fulbo, pero bue

chem, esos amplificadores tenian cosas que los de hoy ni sueñan con tener

saludos


----------



## crimson

¡Qué bueno Jorgefer! Pensar que en los 70's se hacían amplificador y baffles para el mercado hogareño infinitamente superiores a los que se hacen hoy en día, aún con tecnologías más sencillas primaba la calidad de los componentes. Una vez un pensador me dijo que Argentina era "un país en vías de subdesarrollo" y tenía razón, tengo muchas revistas de los 50's y 60's y si las comparás con las actuales (lo poco que queda) ves que el nivel general bajó muchísimo. Esperemos algún día retomar cuesta arriba. Saludos C


----------



## egff

justamente ayer 27/10 tuve que conectar en la casa de mis viejos el equipo que estaba archivado, es un turner 730, con el pre 1210, bafles 304 y la radio que no me acuerdo el modelo, con una bandeja gira disco sony y para alegria volvio a funcionar, un poco sucios los pote, pero luego les pondre algun aerosol limpiador.


----------



## jorgefer

egff:
Ojo, solamente se consigue en Argentina, que yo sepa, un aerosol que sirve para potenciómetros, es el modelo TUNGREASE marca DELTA. Tiene una grasa en emulsión que se deposita en la pista al secarse, los lubricantes comunes normalmente terminan destruyendo el pote. También sirve para contactos. Lo encontrás en las casas de electrónica.
El 1210 es un ecualizador por octavas, y el sintonizador  debe ser el modelo 1100. Estos dos aparatos fueron realmente muy avanzados para su época, primeros en su tipo no solamente en Argentina, sino a nivel internacional. Tienen características muy particulares que más adelante veré de comentarles en detalle, subiré los folletos y una breve historia de su desarrollo. Fue un esfuerzo de años que realmente valió la pena. Es una suerte que se conserven todavía muchos ejemplares en buenas condiciones, son la prueba viviente de que aquello no fue sólo una fantasía.


----------



## egff

muchas gracias por el consejo. Lo compre y anduvo muy bien, ahora lo unico que el sintonizador 1100, se le quemo el transformador, usted no tendria las caracteristicas del secundario tension ac y corriente.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

Solamente quiero seguir muy de cerca este tema que me parece Interesantisimo!!!.
Me pregunto, como habrá sido en otros paises la historia del audio? 
saludos y muy interesante el tema.

Juan jose


----------



## jorgefer

egff dijo:


> ...al sintonizador 1100, se le quemo el transformador, usted no tendria las caracteristicas del secundario tension ac y corriente...



No dispongo de ese dato, pero siempre que me pasa algo así desmonto el trafo, anotando con cuidado adonde va conectado cada cable, y se lo llevo a los Hnos. Roulet que tienen décadas de experiencia en restauración de transformadores y los dejan mejor que nuevos, ya que ahora hay mejores aislantes.
El taller es Electrónica 204, están en Julián Álvarez 204, Buenos Aires, tel 4854-8713.
Pediles que te anoten la tensión del secundario así la podés comprobar, y después podrías postear el dato porque debe haber otros con ese problema, el trafito estaba muy exigido. Ellos respetan los colores de los cables, que te los marquen en un diagrama así tenemos la info completa. Ojo, si les pedis que te especifiquen las vueltas, diametro de alambres, etc, te los dan según el estado del tiempo, la humedad ambiente y, fundamentalmente, el humor del momento, a veces se enojan y a veces te dan toda la información sin que se la pidas... Pero laburando son unos campeones. Te va a costar más o menos como si lo mandaras a reparar a Turner (si estuviera todavía...). Quiero decir que no te matan, el precio es justo.


----------



## josebueno

hooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a todos y todos es todos ya que me crie en la casa de mi abuelo mirando la ciudad diminuta que habia dentro del televisor dumont del barrio de mataderos. por esto y demas que jamas me dejaron tocar el combinado ranser. me hice directamente adicto a todas esta maquinas de ensueño y dulce sonido que parece no dejar de oirse en los vinilos. para saber mas esta historia que empece a conocer a traves de tecnicos mayores " solo de oido " me encantaria que escriban sobre equipos armony, robertone, calsell, mihura. con miles de preguntas para ustedes los fundadores y mentores del audio mis mayores saludos y aplausos.
jose bueno


----------



## gds989

Que tal, estoy muy interesado en obtener informacion sobre los amplificadores 730 y 310. Soy afisionado a la parte de audio de la electronica y de verdad agradeciría esta informacion. Desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## jorgefer

gds989 dijo:


> Que tal, estoy muy interesado en obtener informacion sobre los amplificadores 730 y 310. Soy afisionado a la parte de audio de la electronica y de verdad agradeciría esta informacion. Desde ya muchisimas gracias



Fijate que en en la página 1 de este mismo thread tenes información del 730. De este modelo tengo el circuito si es lo que te interesa.

Acá te subo la info de que dispongo del 310. De éste no tengo circuitos.

El 730 fue el primer amplificador de la línea HiFi, como ya conté, y le siguieron el 310 y el 520. Los códigos eran descriptivos:
*730*: 30+30W RMS y 70W IHF totales
*520*: 20+20W RMS y 50W IHF totales
*310*: 10+10W RMS y 30W IHF totales

Para estos modelos se desarrollaron los gabinetes acústicos  *305*, *303* y *300*, respectivamente. También hubo un gabinete de muy altas prestaciones y mayor potencia, el *308*.


----------



## gds989

Muchisimas gracias por la información. Por casualidad del 730 no dispones del preamplificador, los tonos y el conecxionado? Porque tengo un 310 de mi propiedad y probablemente me regalen un 730 que esta abandonado y quisiera ponerlos en marcha. Ya con la información que hay aqui me has alivianado la tarea, pero mientras mas pueda conseguir, mejor. Desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## jorgefer

*gds989*:
Acá te subo el circuito del pre del Turner 730. 

*Cacho*:
Agradecería tu ayuda para mejorar la definición de los archivos.
Estuve buscando en el foro, pero no encontré, una forma de manejar archivos de mayor tamaño. Éste que estoy subiendo está cerca del tamaño máximo permitido, pero aún así no se lee muy bien. Cómo puedo hacer? Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Jorge.

Para archivos monstruos la mejor opción suele ser subirlos a Rapidshare o uno de esos servidores y poner el link.
Si no, será cosa de conseguir un programa que convierta los PDF a JPG o algún otro formato que se pueda comprimir, o partirlos en volúmenes con el WinRar o uno de sus parientes.
Dejame que averiguo si hay alguna otra manera (debe haberla) y te aviso.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Para subir archivos recomiendo Mediafire, ya que no tienes que esperar para descargar, No es SPAM. Es ayuda

Saludos!!!


----------



## gds989

exacto. Te enumero las opciones:
1- un servidor para archivos: por ejemplo rapidsare, megaupload, mediafire, badoo, etc. Esta opcion es buena para archivos de gran tamaño, pero la desventaja es que no se puede previsualizar el archivo
2- Un sercidor para fotografias: en este momento no me acuerdo el nombre de ninguno, pero si buscas en google o en taringa.net te van a saltar un monton. En este tipo de servidores podes subir archivos de imagenes solamente. La ventaja de esta opcion es que podes previsualizar la imagen sin descargarlo.
3- partir el archivo: para esto utilizas hacha, winrar, etc. Esto puede ser un poco tedioso si el archivo es muy grande, pero a su vez es la unica alternativa si el archivo exede los 200mb mas o menos.
Espero que te sirva..nos vemos y otra vez te agradezco muchisimo la informacion que me pasaste


----------



## jorgefer

*gds989*, *Tacatomon*, *Cacho*:

Muchas gracias por los datos sobre formas de manejar archivos grandes, es de gran ayuda.

*gds*, contame si te sirvió el archivo con el circuito del pre del 730. Si no, te lo vuelvo a subir. Es que por el tamaño del papel tuve que escanearlo en tres partes, juntarlo en el Corel y luego pasarlo a .pdf y por eso salió medio justo.


----------



## gds989

Que tal, recien vuelvo a pasar por el post. Si me sirvio muchisimo ya que ahora no tengo que hacer el relevamiento a mano. Igualmente debido a la definicion de la imagen y a mi mala vision (seguramente mayoritariamente lo ultimo) me cuesta leer las referencias de los componentes, pero mas o menos me la rebusco. Igualmente si subis los archivos con mas definision te lo voy a agradecer mucho. Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer

gds989 dijo:


> Que tal, recien vuelvo a pasar por el post. Si me sirvio muchisimo ya que ahora no tengo q hacer el relevamiento a mano. Igualmente debido a la definicion de la imagen y a mi mala vision (seguramente mayoritariamente lo ultimo) me cuesta leer las referencias de los componentes, pero mas o menos me la rebusco. Igualmente si subis los archivos con mas definision te lo voy a agradecer mucho. Saludos!



Ésto es lo mejor que pude hacer. Es un plano heliográfico muy desteñido. Suerte.

El archivo /1 es completo.
El artchivo /2 es parcial


----------



## DanielU

Increible, muchisimas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de subir los folletos y los circuitos. Me parece que ya me estoy volviendo un fanatico del audio vintage . Tendra guardado algun esquematico de las fuentes que utilizaban para los amplificadores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...esto lo compré hace poco en una liquidación de cosas electrónicas de los 80's (y probablemente de antes también).
Son un par de tweeters UCOA modelo DR-120 que estaban guardados completamente originales (sin abrir). Estos tweeters incluyen un filtro pasa-altos pasivo de segundo orden y según dice en la caja son tweeters para usar de 5kHz hacia arriba.
Aún no los he medido, así que no tengo ni idea de las curvas de respuesta (recién hoy terminé la caja de conexiones para el Speaker Workshop), pero al menos funcionan si los conecto a un amplificador.
Lo mejor del caso es que cada tweeter me costó $9.00 (sip, nueve pesos   ), una verdera bicoca para lo que deben haber costado en su época.
Debo reconocer que quedaban unas cuantas cosas de UCOA interesantes y completamente originales, básicamente parlantes de rango-medio entre 6" y 10", pero no compré ninguno por que todos vienen con la carcasa trasera que sella al parlante (para aislarlo de la influencia del woofer), pero esa carcasa manda la frecuencia de resonancia sobre los 500Hz, así que no se llevan bien con la tecnología actual - tipo 2.1 y similar.

*Aclaración:*
Esto lo posteo acá por que UCOA era otra empresa argentina dedicada al audio hace muchos años atrás, aunque no tan famosa como LEEA. UCOA también fabricaba amplificadores, pre, mezcladores y otra parva de cosas relacionadas con el audio HiFi y profesional.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo también fuí pobre y usé Ucoa (Misiones 48 -Capital)   

Aunque no tan mendigo como para Audifiel 

Allá por el 73 lo más grande de ellos era un woofer de 12' 30 W (BF 1230), campana de chapa obviamente ... dos años antes solo lo hacían para 25 W (BF1225)

Tengo en el altillo un par de bafles todo Ucoa , woofer de 12' , rango medio de 8' (en mini caja de madera llena de fibra de vidrio , para evitar la resonancia de aquella "pelela" (Escupidera , Vasinilla , Taza de Noche*)* de plástico con que venía, tweeter de cono de cartón de 4' y el divisor de 12 octavas.

Amo esos parlantes que no tienen la suspensión de goma (foam) que con el tiempo se deteriora.

Voy a ver si los resusito junto con el fapesa de 40 + 40 con transistores de salida BD183

Les debo fotos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo en el altillo un par de bafles todo Ucoa , woofer de 12' , rango medio de 8' (en mini caja de madera llena de fibra de vidrio , para evitar la resonancia de aquella "pelela" (Escupidera , Vasinilla , Taza de Noche*)* de plástico con que venía, tweeter de cono de cartón de 4' y el divisor de 12 octavas.



Hola DOSMETROS!
Todos los rango medio que hay tienen la pelela de lata, así que no sé si resonarán igual que la de plástico que vos viste.
Dale, ponete una foto de los baffles que tenés (y del Fapesa de 40+40W). Por lo que describís, me resultan muy parecidos a unos baffles que armamos con un amigo cuando tenía 16 años y nos hacíamos un currito poniendo música...aunque creo que el medio era un Audifiel de 6" (mendigos? de casualidad pudimos comprarlos...eramos muy secos)


----------



## superpower

En Argentina se han producido y se producen sistemas de audio de excelente calidad competente a nivel internacional.
Comparto con ustedes un pdf de una gran marca Argentina.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

medio como qeu se fueron de mambo con los precios, no?

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Bueno, posteo aca una solicitud de circuitos por si alguien los tiene. 
Se trata de tres unidades philips de la decada del 70.
Una es un aplificador modelo 01RH546 que tiene un problema en la salida. 
La otra es una unidad modelo 526 con las salidas quemadas.
La ultima es un sintonizador de AM-FM modelo 629.

Bueno, si alguno tiene los esquemas muy agradecido. 

Si los encuentro antes los voy a subir por si se precisan en un futuro.

Un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pandacba

Que pena que nadie siga con el tema, aume más no sea averiguando preguntando aunque no haya sido protagonista, para tener futuro hay que tener historia, sin historia no existimos y hubo una en la electarónica que encuentra su punto culminante en la decadas 60/70, algunas desaparecieon para siempre, otras lograro sobrevivir....
En aquellos años se dio un paradigma, extraño en todo sentio y a nivel industrial, en una nota de una periodista extranjera que recorria la argentina, en una estanciera cedida por IKA, como corresponsal de una publicación del pais del norte, decia entre otras cosas, que le llamaba poderosamente la atención la escases de productos japones, los cuales inundan el mundo decia y por donde quiea que voy se ven las siglasr I.A o Industria Argentina. Eran años de una economia cerrada, mucha estabilidad economica y un fuerte circuito de circulación de divisas, escaseaba la mano de obra.... un paramo para iniciar cualquier actividad, en el tema que nos toca como la electrónica se crearon industrias especificas a partir de las necesidades de otras actividades, asi sea copiando y o mejorando cosas, uno de los ejemplos es la famosa radio Spica, que fue copiada y fabricada en la argentina primero con conponentes traidos de afuera y luego paulatinamente se hizo integra en el pais cuando Fapesa fabrico transistores...
y asi a las casas ya famosas de bobinas que provenian de la era de las valvulas y sobre todo de televisión y o de equipos como combinados tuvieron que incursionar en fabricar bobinas miniaturas y asi aparecieron casas nuevas que se sumaron a las anteriores como la ya desaparecida firma Topeco..
otras que fabricaron el tandem, el pote, las perillas, el gabinete, los trafos, los accesorios como fundas, auriculares, se armaban en garages y talleres diseminados por distintos lugares, obviamente la mayor concentración estaba en Bs As Córdoba y Sta Fé, pero en el interior tambien se hacian y asi muchos venian a las grandes ciudades y compraban el material que luego ya pedian por correo y armaron miles de radios que abastecieron su región de influencia, que no se hizo, miles de kits para armar televisores, chasis armados y ya funcionando como decia Jorgefer, vasta mirar por ejemplo las revistas de la epoca como chasis  radiotecnica radiopráctica entre otras que ponian información actualizada al alcanse del técnico argentino, Fapesa que desarrollo muchso equipos para ese mercado de armadores desde el tiempo de las válvulas con manueles tan completos como los del Turner, solo que Fapesa no vendia productos terminados, pero con sus cuadernos técnicos educo a nuestros técnicos, en cosas que hoy en dia muchas naufragan como loe es el cableado, las masas en un equipo de audio, trasladaba al usuario de manera sencilla lo que ellos experimentaban en el laboratorio y como decia jorgefer, los problemas que presenta muchas veces un diseño de un PCB, lo menos era el dibujo sino el conocimiento de como distribuir las zonas de masa, evitar las realimentaciones, los bucles, las capacidades parasitas, la induccion, etc, etc, hoy muchos se bajan un programa y diseñan una placa y se creen genios y luego hablan sobre ciertos esquemas que no sirven, cuando muchas veces el mal diseño de la placa tre los problemas, por eso todas esas firmas, para evitarle ese problema al armador desarrollaron ellas mismas los Pcb optimizados en sus laboratorios y entregados en un cuasi dominio publico, mediante boletines que aparecian en las revistas, en sus propias publicaciones, a las editoriales, a reconocidos autores que difundian sus conocimientos a traves de libros, en sus propios manuales, etc etc.
y se fundern en la historia, un nombre que quedara ligado a la memoria de quienes lo vivmos, los cambiadores Winco, no eran algo bueno pero marcaron una epoca ya qeu la mayor parte de los hogares argentinos habia un winco o un wincofon, fabricados por ellos o por las numrosas fabricas y armadores que habia, se tomaba un cambiaisco winco, alguien te fabricaba el mueble, elegias la placa a ponerle y la potencia desde 1W hasta unos 20W e ivan desde lo economico hasta lo de lujo y habia para elegir, estaban los modulos de Fapesa incluso en la era valvular porque esto se inica alli, en la era del trasnsitor se sumaron lucero(quien llego a montar una fabrica de transistores) Fapesa Turner, Texas, RCA, Siemens, Motorola, si todas ellas presentaron productos para satisfacer la enorme demanda del mercado, entr los equipos armados se sumaron Televa Bgh, Champion(famosa por sus combinados) Delm (recuerdo su eslogan, "tecnologia para entendidos") Eran los tiempos en que tener un combinado o un tocadiscos marcaba el Status, luego aparecio Audison con sus famosos modulos basados incialmente sobre la linea Fapesa donde integraban el pre y potencia en una sola placa, fabricaron modulos para combinaos al igual que muchos otros con su frente dial y perillas listo para poner...
Del turner recuerdo los modulos AM FM, porque un amigo lo armo, habia apenas unas pocas emisoras de FM, pero habia una cultura del gusto de haberlo echo uno mismo.... y tambien las mismas casas que primero vendian las placas y componentes, vendian el modulo armado, y habia gabinetes para elegir tamañso diseño etc, obviamente evolucionaron con el tiempo desde algo simple a frentes bien elaborados. otro tanto ocurrio en los productos fabricados y asi cuando Ranser lanza al mercado su linea Elite, no tenia que envidiarle nada de nada a los productos importados de la epoca de las grandes marcas
Emave subsistio en rosario y al igual que Ucosa y Lea fabrico sobre todos bocinas exponencialses y equipos para anuncios públicos, recuerdo entre otros una bocina con 4 conos que vendian con un amplificador a 24V que se utilizaba para publicidad area, cosa que era común en esos años, y si estaba audifiel, no era de lo mejor comparados con Lea y Ucoa, pero era y es nacional y mejor que muchso productos importados muy vistosos pero de peor calidad que los audifiel, al menos ellos te decian 30W y soportaban 30W a eso lindos y bonitos no los pases de la mitad porque te quedas con el cono en la mano.
Hay un sitio que encontre hace poco que esta restaurando la historia y la identidad de algunas de estas empresas que vieron sus dias de gloria en la era dorada, y hoy no queda rastros, pero los integrantes de este sitio buscan info incluso la hsitoria cuando se iniciaron , quien la fundo, donde estaba fisicamente, la liena de productos que hacian, estan desenterrando en la misma urbe un pedazo de histoia que nos fue cotidiana a muchos de nosotros pero de la que no queda vestigios y los jóvenes deben saber que allguna vez estuvimos a la altura de los extranjeros y haciamos todo aqui en esta pais donde hasta firma como kyclos desaparecienron, aqui se hicieron valvulas, transistores, circuitos integrados, resistencias, capacitores, potenciometros(recordar a Bisal, Sic Mallory, CTS, Cambre), tamdens de sintnia, yugos, fly-backs todo absolutamente todo y quiero rescatar a una firma poco concocida por su alto nivel de echo publicitaba en las revistas caras, las de alto vuelo como Revista Telegráfia Electrónica, me refiero a Solydine, esta firma a lo largo de su carrera marco hitos, con un nivel de ingeniera muy elevado, ellos fabricaron un equipo de 350W de dos canales que puesto en puente garantizaban 700W RMS, en el CIAL de la UNC lo ensayaron y para beneplacito y orgullo nuestro excedia las carácteristica que publicaban, actualmente existe, dedicada al audio de estaciones de transimición, audio ultaprofesional, consolas portatiles para exteriores, en su tiempo desarrollaron un telefono que nivelaba el nivel del audio aunque del otro lado hablaran muy bajito y llebaba un CI que ellos hicieron fabricar especialmente bajo sus especificaciones. Apenas pueda subo info relacionada a esto fotos, diagramas algunos manuales etc.
No dejemos nuestra historia, no perdamos nuestra identidad Cordiales saludos a todos


----------



## Juan Norco

FELICITACIONES, que buen post, cuantos hermosos recuerdos, Jorge sos un capo, gracias por compartir tanta sabiduria y experiencia, por ahi tengo un Turner acobachado, sino me equivoco es un 730 al que se le quemo el trafo, si lo encuentro se lo voy a enviar a esa gente que recomendas para su reparación y te agradeceria sino que me pases sus valores para fabricarle uno nuevo, esperamos mas historias de tu trabajo en esta y otras empresas. Panda muy bueno lo tuyo, esperamos las fotos, diagramas y manuales que prometiste Me acuerdo de soñar con los productos del ingeniero Bonello ( Toda una referencia mundial en tegnologias de acustica y compresion de audio) cuando veia su amplificador y consolas en la revista Audio (  Una publicacion que tambien mereceria un post en este foro ) FEEEELICITACIONEEEEEEEESSS


----------



## ehbressan

La gente de Solydine, que nombra Pandacba, importa para sus consolas vúmetros que pueden ir en cualquier ampli que armemos. Hace tiempo me puse en contacto con ellos, y si mal no recuerdo, no tenian problemas en venderme un par. Para tener en cuenta.
Sds.


----------



## Juan Jose

Bueno, sigo muy de cerca este tema. Es muy importante saber de los origenes de la electronica en el pais de uno. 
Todavia conservos algunas cosa que mi padre tenia archivadas por si algun dia necesitaba, pero bueno ahora ya no las necesita asique las conservo como recuerdo. Les subo fotos de algunas, mas adelante subo otras. 

Un trafo de salida valvular, marca Silco. Nunca utilizado.
Un par de radios Carina (noblex) una con tandem mecanico y tr de germanio, la otra ya mas moderna. 6 transistores!!!
Un par de tweters KINSER de 25watts rms.
Un par de tweters ALFA & KEM, tambien de 25rms
Un parlantito AUDIFIEL de 3 x 5 pulgadas. 3 Watts!!! Cañon jaja

bueno, un pequeño aporte, despues subo unas de un equipo completo PHILIPS de la decada del 70. Veran que terminacion las cajas !

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose

Aca las que faltan.

saludos


----------



## bafflero

Yo mucho de historia del audio del pais no conozco pero me parece que muchas empresas fueron muy importantes y quederon en el olvido , como fueron Belbar , Kinser , B&B , Ohms , Perfecsonic (hacia unos 6 x 9 automotor de la p... madre) Nakan que frabrico una linea de divisores de frecuencia , AUDISON con una linea de plaquetas y amplificadores terminados.
Tambien aca en la zona de La Plata existio alguna vez Fonum , que en sus comienzos fabrico consolas , potencias , consolas potenciadas (conocidas como "la valijita") fabricaba bafles de muy buena calidad equipados con los LEEA 12/100bf y despues saco su propia marca de Parlantes Qualler , de esta gente no tengo idea de que les paso , pero que son parte de la historia ninguna duda.

Me olvidaba , no habia una fabrica de plaquetas para audio de nombre LUCERO y otras POWER?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

bafflero dijo:


> Me olvidaba , no habia una fabrica de plaquetas para audio de nombre LUCERO y otras POWER?


De LUCERO me acuerdo, aunque lo único que tengo de ellos es una plaqueta de fuente para un ampli de 65W (andá a saber cual modelo...)
La plaqueta es la que está al medio, con los capacitores originales...y el amplificador de la derecha es un AUDISON de 2 watts reconstruido un par de veces.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16320


----------



## pandacba

Hola amigo Ezavalla? como estas? esa plaueta Audison es el mismo circuito del Texas de 2W?. muy bueno el conjunto muy prolijo,dime si me equivoco pero diria que el gabinete es un Nakan de la serie SF.
Por otro lado si es cierto Lucero hacia placas en diversas potencias, que fueron utilizadas por muchos armadores y a diferencia de Audison, Artekit y Modul Technics por mencionar a algunos, los módulos que pasaron por mis manos, no tenian nada que ver con los circuitos conocidos de le època, como Fepesa, Texas, Siemens, RCA, Motorola, no se si serian copia o desarrollos propios como muchas casas que tenian sus propios diseños tal vez basados en algún modelo conocido, pero por ejemplo algunos de los diseños de Delm por mensionar a una que recuerdo y de a que tengo las hojas de servicio de sus productos, en las cuales se ven correccione y/o modificaciones que ellos les ivan introduciendo.
Tiro otra Marca para los que se recuerdan, se trata de Norman y sus autoradios, pasamagazine, pasacasettes para autos, etc. también dejo su impronta. Recodas Ezavalla si la memoria no mes infiel los BD361/362? (corregime si me equivoque en la denominación) de los cuales debo tener un par de jueos, si no me equivoco los hicieron a pedido de Norman, y eran nada más y nada menos que los AD161/162, bueno es lo que decian, eso fijate nunca lo pude corroborar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola pandacba! Tanto tiempo! todo OK por acá y espero que vos también.
La plaqueta AUDISON de 2W no tiene nada que ver con la Texas de 2W. El diseño es similar, pero tienen muchos puntos diferentes. Por ejemplo la AUDISON no tiene ajuste de polarización estática como la Texas...solo tiene un diodo 1N4148 (al menos es que yo le puse cuando se quemó el original) con una resistencia en serie y anda muy bien, pero nunca medí en cuanto quedó el bias.
Con el gabinete te equivocaste! No es un NAKAN, aunque tengo uno guardado. Este es uno que yo diseñé y un hombre de una plegadora dobló las chapas. Quedó bastante bien, pero no tiene frente de aluminio ni el acabado "aspero" de los NAKAN.
Acá te subo el frente y la parte de atrás para que las veas:
Ver el archivo adjunto 16321

Ver el archivo adjunto 16322

De Norman si me acuerdo, pero no de esos transistores. Alguna vez conseguí un par de AD161/162 hace como 16 años...pero ya no se donde están. La idea era hacer un ampli de 8W de Fapesa para ver como sonaban los de germanio, pero nunca lo hice y ahora no encuentro ni rastros de los transistores...

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Si Ezavalla todo bien por aqui, me perdi un poco, pero extrañaba el compartir distintas cosas en este foro con ustedes, te felicito "Exelente el gabinete" realmente muy peo muy bueno, ja no tiene nada que envidiarle a uno comprado, Si los Nakan con frente de aluminio tal cual como dices, me confundio porque ellos sacaron una linea toda de chapa tapa y frentes negros sin aluminio y el resto zincado dorado, y quedaban con una terminación muy parecida a la que vos hiciste. la serie era SF supongo yo que era porque no tenian el frente de aluminio.
De verdad, muy prolija y muy buena terminación, je un ejemplo de como se debe trabajar.
Vos sabes que buscando un trafo de 24V para probar una placa de un variador con tiristores de una máquina de una fábrica de calzado me tope con un ya viejo amplificador que tiene dos juegos de esos transistores, me recuerdo bastante bien ese ampli, y te dire que sonaba muy bien, y yo debo tener otro juego por alli y si no aca hay un señor que tiene el service de varias marcas y en su casa tiene toneladas de transistores de germanio, algunos solo los habia visto en fotos pero el los tiene en todas las formas y amaños, mira si tenes ese diseño y tenes ganas aún de hacer esa prueba, a la cual te animo que la hagas, veo de conseguirte un par de juegos, te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir, tengo otros similares pero tendria que buscar los datos en la misma cápsula TO66 metálica.
Por alli tengo otro que le supieron cambiar la salida AD161/AD162 por TIP41/42 obvio modificando para que la caida entre las bases sea 1,44 aprox, claro aquellos de germanio solo necesitaban 0,2V para conducir.
Las rotulaciones con que las hicistes? antes utilizaba el letraset para electrónica que venia con letras blancas, pero ahora se complica un poco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias panda! Te agradezco mucho el ofrecer conseguirme esos transistores.
Por el momento ando un poco mucho ocupado, pero si puedes averiguar la disponibilidad y el precio, sería un buen dato para considerar hacerme un poco de tiempo 

Y el rotulado es tal cual lo dices: *con letraset blanco*. A mí siempre me gustaron los frentes negro con letras blancas (y los de aluminio on letras negras) y cuando eran joven...allá por los 80's, compré unas pocas planchas de letras blancas. Con el tiempo las fuí usando y cuando "volví a la electrónica" me gasté lo poco que me quedaba. En la actualidad conservo los restos de una plancha de letras, pero son todas minúsculas y casi no quedan números, asi que es mas un recuerdo que algo útil.

Un saludo!


----------



## jorgefer

La verdad, cada vez que veo las anécdotas y los aportes de tantas personas que recuerdan y añoran aquellos tiempos, se me pianta un lagrimón... Veo mencionadas marcas y aparatos que ya casi se habían borrado de mi memoria, y me dan ganas de volver a tenerlos aunque solo sea para tocarlos y darme cuenta de que todo no fue un sueño...

Se ha mencionado a Nakan. En los '70 esta firma producía filtros divisores de frecuencia "enlatados", en una cajita metálica cerrada. No eran grandes diseños, pero fueron populares entre los "diyers" de la época. Por entonces yo trabajaba en Turner, y allí me contactó la gente de Nakan para hacer "free lance" varios diseños de módulos de audio. Pre para micrófono, ecualizador RIAA, potencias mono y estereo de 2W, 5W, 10W, preamplificadores con controles Baxandall, modulos mono y estéreo con pre y potencia, fuentes, etc. Yo los desarrollaba totalmente, llegando al fotolito para el circuito impreso, ellos mandaban a fabricar plaquetas prototipo que luego yo armaba y corregía los problemas hasta llegar a la partida piloto de producción. Tenía en mi casa un pequeño laboratorio, y terminaba el trabajo en el de Nakan. Fue una buena relación, y muchos productos sobrevivieron a la crisis de fines de los'70.

Pasó el tiempo y Carlos Waingarten, el dueño de Nakan, me volvió a contactar cuando ya estaba trabajando en Leea. Esta vez nos asociamos y me tocó desarrollar varios productos interesantes: una mini consola mezcladora de 6 canales, el amplificador PA1220 para PA, de 20W y alimentación 12V, de uso móvil; el PA1250 que era un módulo de 50W del tamaño de una radio de coche con entrada para micrófono y una auxiliar para música. Era el clásico amplificador de los vendedores ambulantes, con la característica de que al hablar por el micrófono, automáticamente se atenuaba 20 dB el volumenn de la música, que quedaba como fondo.
También desarrollé un ampli para disc jockey, el SA300 que era una potencia estéreo de 150W por canal en formato rack, con retardo de encendido y todas las protecciones, andaba muy bien. Recuerdo que hice una estantería con generador de audio y resistencias de carga para probar diez o doce a la vez, eran los que hacíamos en un día, en una prueba de vida de 8 horas a máxima disipación. 
Otros productos interesantes fueron un estabilizador de tensión y un aparato para karaoke, que yo había bautizado "Nakaoke", jeje... manipulando una perilla podías eliminar al cantante en la mayoría de los CD. En ésto, nos llevó por delante el 1 a 1, y tuvimos que deshacer la sociedad porque la electrónica ya era insostenible. Carlitos todavía sigue fabricando soportes para TV y audio, pero cero electrónica, por supuesto, después de eso no quiso saber más nada. También fabricó Nakan una línea muy completa de secuenciadores y audiorrítmicos, todavía se ven algunos por ahí.

Otra empresa que hizo historia es, sin duda alguna, LEME. Esta firma tuvo gran penetración en el mercado de PA, con sus amplificadores portables y fijos, baffles y bocinas reentrantes, fueron clientes de LEEA y de Emave. Trabajé con ellos unos meses en el '98, cuando cerró LEEA. El Sr. Erdozain seguía fabricando en su laboratorio convertidores de 12VCC a 220VCA, una especialidad. Creo que fueron de los primeros en proveer disipadores de aluminio extruído para transistores, los anodizaban en dorado, una cosa algo rara para algo que debía ser negro, pero que resultó muy distintivo.

De los módulos Lucero no me puedo acordar de nada bueno, salvo que eran baratos. Tuve algunos para probar en Turner, y realmente eran horribles. Es cierto que no parecían copias de los clásicos, pero si comparabas preferías mil veces las copias... 

Otra marca que me viene es Lenard. Fabricaban unos amplis para audio hogar bastante deficientes, pero les daban algún toque marketinero, como aquel instrumento de aguja sobre el potenciómetro de balance. Se suponía que servía para facilitar el balance perfecto entre canales, pero en realidad utilizaba una de las secciones del pote para alimentar la bobina, con lo que resultaba en realidad un perfecto "indicador de posición de perilla", jeje...

Es lo que había, la bonanza general daba para todo, y eso era lo bueno. La competencia hacía el resto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer:
En verdad, *para mí es un gran honor* compartir este espacio virtual con una persona que trabajó en las empresas que yo admiraba cuando era joven. En esa época, cuando nació mi amor por la electrónica, recuerdo pasar ratos largos mirando las vidrieras de las casas de electrónica de mi provincia...imaginando que algún día yo podía llegar a hacer eso, y deseando con el alma conocer a los genios que estaban detrás de esos logros y poder compartir algunas palabras con ellos...

Te pido, que cuando puedas, nos sigas contando de esas épocas...por que en verdad las añoro..

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Jorgefer:
Adhiero a los concepos vertidos por ezavalla, ya que es cierto poder compartir con quien fue participe activo de la historia que estamos contando y recordando, de algo que fue una realidad y poder leer historis y anécdotas me hace feliz de verdad, ya que es la mejor hora de nuestro pais, donde se hacian cosas, desrrollos buenos, muy buenos y otros no tanto pero era Industria Nacional, era nuestro hoy la mayora de las cosas son peores aún de las que se hicieron y encima ese dinero se va de aqui.
Al igual que ezavalla te animo a seguir contandonos cosas, hisorias, anécdotas, porque es bueno conocer la historia, la historia es la base para el futuro, hay muchos jóvees que desconocen esa parte no saben nada, que aqu se hicieron y muchas cosas de echo se fabricaron semiconductores y que hubo un mercado muy competitivo, que se hicieron diseños locales como el que nos cuentas. Hoy mchos creen que no se puede, que lo importado es mejor, pero al saber que aqui se hizo de todo y que habia aparatos integramente industria nacional, resistencias, capacitores, bobinas, semiconductores tubos de vacio, potenciometros, y un interminable etc, cuando hoy todo es importado.

Seria interesante si es que puede hacerlo y o/si los posees, compartieras algunos circuitos como el SA300que mencionastes.
Cuando mencionaba diseños locales no podia recordar la marca Turener que hizo muchas cosas y muy buenas por cierto. Hubo muchas que lamentablemente cosas como las mencionadas echaron por tierra el esfuerzo de años y de la noche a la mañana todo eso más la experiencia adquirida dejo de ser un capital importante para no valer nada.
A mediados de los 60 habia una casa que fabricba combinaos con la marca champion, que tuve alguna vez oportunidad de escuchar, pero que no pude meter mis narices en sus entrañas, era muy buenos y tenian un muy buen mercado.


----------



## crimson

Me sumo al rincón de los recuerdos... todavía tengo un Turner por ahí, como souvenir. ¿Alguien se acuerda de las potencias Alomar, que estaban en la vidriera de Casa Galli? Tenían un enorme disipador con creo 16 2N3055 de esa época, me acuerdo que dejaba un hilo de baba en el vidrio... Saludos C


----------



## pandacba

Ver una Radio Chasis de los años 60, y mirar en los propagandas de la época, es darse cuenta de algo que fue y que hoy tiene un fuerte constraste negativo.
Ver simplemente la cantidad de chasis, para TV armados, la cantidad de kits para TV es sencillamete impresionante!!! la variedad de modelos e inclusive la variedad de gabinetes y máscaras y cuanto eramos en aquellos años? habia un mercdo para todo, era tener ganas de hacer cosas.
Fábricas de radio a transistores? ja las hubo por todos los rincones del pais, garages convertidos en fábricas de radio portatiles, sobre todo clones de la Spica, chasis de plástico, con barras para soldar, pertinax con ojaeles, luego vendrian los circuitos impresos, gabinetes de todos los colores, si hasta la funda de cuero con el alojamieto para el auricular le hacian....
En los 80 tenia mi taller, y tenia una vecina cuya familia tenia un almacén de ramos generles en el interior, y me pedia que le armara radios, que vendian como pan caliente.
Je, hice de todos los tipos habidos y por haber, con muy buenos gabinetes que se conseguian todavia. 
Era el auge de los radiograbaores, recuerdo que en esos años hice muchas cosas interesantes, desde amplificadores, hasta remodelación de combinados, reforzadores para auto, et.
Tenia varios amplificadores armados, y a los potenciales clientes se los probaba y elegian en la medida de sus posibilidades,  Asi me todo en una oportuidad un Sr que compro un combinado, cuyo mueble era sencillamente espectacular, no asi la parte electronica, que no era la original y era un verdadero desastre y me dice si se puede hacer algo. le muestro los amplificadores y eligio. Extirpe la parte ampliificadora y coloque en su lugar el ampifiicador de estado sólido, lo que si tenia era unos muy buenos parlantes, y la parte de la caja de estos muy bien echa eran verdaderos bafles. Cuando lo escucho como sonaba, quedo impresionado, ja dio la casualidad que habia otros clienes y desde ese dia empece a hacer esas modificacioes, obvimente cuando los equipo no eran buenos. ja habia muchos que tenian una 6AQ5 por cada lado, en fin de todo.
Tenia un simple con el tema "Histoire d' o" de Pierre Bachelet y en la otra cara teni "Histoire d' a" que era mejor aún, este tema rico en matices tonales(banda de la pelicular homónima) me servia para demostrar las bondades de lo que armaba y o arreglaba, ja, me lo querian comprar a toda costa


----------



## Juan Jose

La verdad que es apacionante leer la historia del audio en un pais. Particularmente en Argentina donde se fabricaba practicamente todo y mas aun si uno fue parte de ella. 
Yo recuerdo tambien haber pasado por Bs As y por las casas de electronica donde se floreaban plaquetas y equipos por todos lados. Los que somos del interior no teniamos esa oportunidad, habia que solicitar a un comisionista la lista de materiales que suponias ibas a utilizar durante la semana, o nos juntabamos con varios compañeros y comprabamos una cantidad mayor de componentes para repartir. 
De todas maneras es verdad que hubo un mercado y trabajo para mucha gente desde la electronica. 
Conservo por ahi algunas cosas todavia de la epoca de 80. 

Una plaqueta MT10 de modulos technik, una plaqueta que nunca arme con un preamplificador monoaural a transistores, una plaqueta con un amplificador de 50 watts diseño siemens con transistores BD, una plaqueta marca NAKAN modelo PU1000 que era un preamplificador completo con filtro de rumble, pua, sonoridad (si conseguias el pote con derivacion al 10%) y entrada para todo. salida de grabacion etc.... 
Una plaqueta marca Kithec de preamplificador de microfono a base de LM387 (un EXELENTE OAMP DE ADIO), una plaqueta de proteccion contra cc y otra de porteccion contra sobre temperaturas, las dos con retardo de encendido y marca kithec, un amplificador de la misma marca denominado SA002 y deberia seguir buscando en el cajon de los recuerdos. 

Bueno, la verdad que es muy emocionante leer esto y estar de alguna manera en contacto con ustedes que SON parte de la HISTORIA DE LA ELECTRONICA en el pais.



Un abrazo a todos y un saludos cordial.

Juan Jose

otras mas. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pandacba

Ese amplificador de siemens con solo 5 transistores con los BD130 si la memoria no mes infiel, y como driver BC160/161 en cápsula TO5 y que llevaban un disipador en estrella o una lámina de aluminio como si fuera una abrazadera, un circuito simple y muy eficiente tenia muy buen sonido. Aqui hasta hace poco todavia se conseguian las placas para ese ampli, me decia el fabricante de PCB, que todavia se la seguían pidiendo. 
En la revista Radio Chasis publico toda una serie de notas sobre circuitos basados en diseño de Siemens, potencia, pre, ecualizadores, filtros, fuentes, con todos los datos técnicos,

Otra marca muy conocida fue Transi Famar y sus famosas radios para autos, ja recuerdo algunos modelos que llevaban dos bobinas de doble sintonia, era típico que dejara de funcionar, con las sacudidas se cortaba el alambre de las bobinas en su soldadura a los pines, ya que este quedaba tirante, asi venia de fábrica, era la falla más común... tenian un un amplificador clase A con un transitor de silicio un AD149 y no a pocos les daba dolor de cabeza dicho amplificador, ya que si no se lo conocia bien o se cocinaba el trafo o podias cocinar sobre el TR de salida y ese clásico holorcito a chamuscado, que te llenaba el taller, como la odiaban a esa salida, la que llevaba el torino tenia una salida push-pull clase B con dos  transistores AD149, al ver lás dificultades en reparar esta salida, el AD149(de germanio)era bastante carito me dio una idea, un dia ante una traida de otro taller en la que bueno tenia cocinado el trafo y el Tr en corto, se me dio por una cuestión de costos hacer una prueba, tome un UPC1181H, un trozo de aluminio que doble en L, habia una aplicación que llevaba muy pocos componentes asi que los solde prolijamente a los terminales(ja primero hasta dibuje la disposiciòn de los elementos)luego realize un molde, casi rectangular, de forma que la aleta quedara a la vista a ras, hice las perforaciones de una càpsula TO3 metálica, por donde estaban las perforaciones de base y emisor sacaba masa y entrada, y salida y ´+B atornillaba el conjunto a una plancha que tenia las mismas perforaciones, aseguraba el molde y luego le vaciaba, el plástico del que se utiliza con fibra de vidrio, coloreado, el color elegido era azul, pero los hubo negro y verde tambien, una vez seco quitaba el molde, y le daba terminación, funcionaban muy pero muy bien y no habia que hacer demasiadas modificaciones, ya que las tuercas quedaban aseguradas dentro del plástico  y las proveia con sus respectivos tornillos y arandelas, solo 5 conecciones y ya estaba, en alrededor de 10 minutos o menos la radio ya funcionaba con muy buena calidad tonal y un poquito más de potencia, las presentaba en un blister cons sus instrucciones, tuvo tal exito que se vendian como pan caliente y por lo general colapsaba ya que los pedidos superaban la produccíón, ja duro hasta que empezo lo importado y chau industria nacional


----------



## bafflero

Entre las placas posteadas por Juan Jose me parece identificar unas de marca Aries que es una empresa cordobeza , tenia varios proyectos de audio en sus catalogos , tambien la gente de AIKIT de capital federal tenia muchos circuitos para audio , entre los cuales recuerdo la placa de 200 watts en 4 ohms , una RCA modificada que funcionaba muy bien dentro de lo que era un circuito comercial en la zona de La Plata . Por ahi no crearon nada pero comercialmente servia mucho , se generaba una economia en base a estas placas , laburaba el del gabinete , Cobsil con los transformadores , el que fabricaba los potes , las llaves selectoras KIKLOS con sus fichas y conectores , hoy en dia todo de china y los que penian esas pequeñas PYMES nada , muchos miran para otro lado.


----------



## pandacba

Hola baflero, ninguna de las placas son de Aries, casa que actualmente existe, sobrevivio a la debacle general, gracias a su relación con la industria. Y tal como dices tenia muchas placas para audio,desde las de 600mW con trafos y tr de germanio, pasano por las de 2W de Texas, la de 1.5W de Fapesa. Lanzo al mercado 3 carpetas repletas de todo tipo de circuitos, por las obvias razones muchos de ellos se discontinuaron, ante la caida de interés general, pero a su vez continuaron agregando algunos circuitos nuevos, en base a nuevos modelos. Mantienen la RCA modificada de 130W y hasta hace poco se que por ejemplo aun hacian la Siemens de 50W, ya que son me informaron la segúina pidiendo bastante.
En aquellos años se podia hablar de una verdadera industria nacioal, ya que todo se hacia aqui, ahora prácticamente no queda nada, salvo las placas, los trafos, el resto viene de afuera.
Recordamos algunas marcas? Sic-Mallory, capacitores potes y presets, Cambre-Central, potes rotativos y deslizantes, presets, llaves rotativas, Bisal, llaves a palanca, rotativas, corredera, también hiciron potes, Ralco resistencias, Conelsa electrolítico

Sobre cambre empresa argentina fundada poco despues de mediados de la década del 40, fue la primera en fabricar resistecias vitirficadas en el país, en electrónica lo último que recuerdo fueron capacitores de poliéster, creo que fue cuando SIC-Mallory cerro sus puertas, de echo esta empresa se termino volcando hacia productos de electricidad y aún existe.
Bueno si, antes de cerrar lo busque y pueden ver aqui lo que les digo 
http://www.cambre.com.ar
Vantronic, quien es más conocida por los productos Bisal sigue activa  esta es su página
http://www.vantronic-sa.com.ar/home.htm

esa última prácticamente importa la mayor parte de lo que hace, pero en fin son resabios de loque un poderosa industria en latinoamérica, ya que eramos líderes en todo, la argentina potencia huiera sido una realidad pero bueno eso es un tema que esta fura de contexto
Pero es bueno ir recordando todo aquello que nos fue cotidiano y que no imaginamos que un día desapareceria...
Donde estaba Standart Electric Argentina, hoy hay un barrio privado, alguno recrdara que poco antes del fin la empresa fue tomada por los empleados y se les prometio que vendria nueva tecnologia, y se los invitaba a deponer la actitud, incluso cierto conocido periodista lo hacia por radio, y de un día para otro los más de 5000 empleados que tenia quedaron en la calle..... Creo que es important no solo recordar esa época sino también hacer conocer quienes y como destruyeron la industria nacional Brasil solo era conocida por su carnaval, y su fútbol, estaban a años luz de nosotros, basta hoy mirar y darse cuenta y preguntarse como fue que paso esto? para que los que vinen detras nuestro no los engañen, porque si algo no cmabia ni siquiera lo que hoy vemos existira. Un Cordial saludo a todos los Foristas y sigan paticipando, que la historia no se pierda, que sea recordada "Un pueblo sin pasado no tiene futuro"


----------



## diodero

La verdad me quedé recontra enganchado con este tema, me pasaría todo el día leyendo estas historias. muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Es apasionante descubrir las cosas que alguna vez se hicieron en nuestro pais, pronto habra más para leer...

Bueno para no hacerlos esperar más, aqui traigo otro aporte a la historia del audio en la argentina. 
Algunos tal vez ni la conocieron otros tal vez se lea habia olvidado
Adjunto pdf e imagen de la portada para que tenga una idea del contenido y le echen un vistazo, ya que fue algo que formo parte de nuestra industria local.







Pertenece a los 60's epoca en que convivian los tubos y los semiconductores, como podran comprobar al revisar el boletin de esta casa.

Este lo facilito Pablo un colega de Azul Pcia de Bs As


----------



## ddcddc

Hola, yo tambien amo los fierros de aquella epoca, tengo un modulo turner, no se si es de 15+15 o de 18+18, pero lo tengo sin el trafo, si alguien tiene los valores del trafo y las conexiones, desde ya mil gracias, quiero ponerlo en funcionamiento !!


----------



## jorgefer

ddcddc dijo:


> Hola, yo tambien amo los fierros de aquella epoca, tengo un modulo turner, no se si es de 15+15 o de 18+18, pero lo tengo sin el trafo, si alguien tiene los valores del trafo y las conexiones, desde ya mil gracias, quiero ponerlo en funcionamiento !!



Mi Turner AE-18, que tiene un modulo 18AG/P, se alimenta con 43,5V. Es la tension que estoy midiendo con el ampli en reposo. La fuente es simple, negativo a masa. Es tipo puente (cuatro diodos), tiene un capacitor de 2500/50 como filtro. La tension del secundario del trafo es de unos 16Vef.
La potencia del trafo es de 50W como minimo.

Las conexiones estan impresas en la plaqueta del modulo.

Te aconsejaria reemplazar los electroliticos antes de ponerlo a funcionar.


----------



## ddcddc

Gracias jorgefer, me estoy poniendo a trabajar en esto, por ahÌ no tendrÀs el esquema ???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un amigo de la familia trabajaba en NorWinco , en la provincia de Tucumán , año 70.

A él lo enviaban a Europa a comprar licencias de aparatos ya fuera de fabricación (vetustos) y entonces los fabricaban aquí.

También hacían grupos electrógenos (muy buenos)

En el service oficial de los pasadiscos Wincofón , las máquinas automáticas iban a un piletón laaaaargo donde se las lavaba con agua , jabón y cepillo  , antes de su reparación. Yo me preguntaba por el óxido , y no , las enjuagaban y las secaban con aire caliente .

http://bs-ba.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=48617720338&topic=21511

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Excelente Due Metri!! muy buen aporte a la causa, ese Face quen que pais esta?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhhh , ni había visto que está "Polaquizado"  , había puesto Norwinco en el Sangooglecito y encontré eso entre otras cosas , el texto me pareció de primera línea y no me pareció correcto copiarlo y pegarlo , y preferí respeter la fuente .

Saludos 2011  !


----------



## gusape

maloac dijo:
			
		

> Pregunto: ¿Alguin sabe de alguna persona con oficio que arregle estos aparatos TURNER.? Necesito enviar a reparar mi amplificador turner 730
> 
> Gracias.
> saludos
> maloac



Hola Maloac... yo tambien tengo un 730 que quiero reparar, estoy en bs.as. pero debo hacerme un viajecito h/capital.. 
Aparentemente me dijo con quien me contactè que arregla los 730 y que por los 70 y pico le hacia placas a turner.
Me dijo que tiene el circuito y que se lo lleve que lo puede reparar.. si queres te paso la dir. y el tel. y la publicacion en mercado libre.
Pero todo esto lo conseguì por un contacto que hice rebuscando por todos lados.. justamente es de Cba.Capital.. y me dijo que como èl tambien tiene un 730 lo va a llevar a alguien en Cba. que lo conoce como la palma de la mano.
Si queres te paso el contacto pero antes permitime que le avise.
Atte:Gustavo Apezetche.
PD:Tengo 60 (años!! no equipos Turner 730 eh??)el Turner se me quemò hace mucho tiempo, lo mandè a reparar, pero no anduvo.. se volvio a quemar, y ahì lo dejè.
Pero .. conocì un equipo que cuando lo escuchè me RE-IMPACTÒ... Hollimar.. lo conociste ? por los 72/73... yo tenia 23.. y andaba en la onda del rock sinfònico de Yes, y tambièn Jehtro Tull, Genesis, Mahavishnu, ELP, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin,Premiata Forneria Marconi (PFM) espectaculares los italianos!!, y toda esa maravillosa mùsica (para mì al menos) que hasta el dìa de hoy no hè escuchado..
Te mando un abrazo y contestame y disculpame si me fuì con los recuerdos ja ja ja!!
Chau...


----------



## Kebra

Bueno che, al final despues de años, me decidí a invertir unos mugrosos 270 pesos y me compré la multifunción.
Así que ahora puedo scannear las "AUDIO".

No se si este es el post correcto (muevanlo de última) pero les dejo un artículo típico donde explican la Tri-Amplificación de Holimar. Tengo Cosas de Solidyne también que iré scanneando y subiendo.

Acá va el Tri:





Disfrutenlo!


----------



## Kebra

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo traje para acá, Kebra, y de paso adjunté los archivos, que Imageshack tiene la costumbre de borrarlos muchas veces.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Listo, sigo posteando acá a medida que scannee. Ahora que tengo juguete nuevo scanneo cada 5 minutos 

Voy a tratar de poner todo lo que tengo, que no es mucho. Con el tiempo se me fueron perdiendo cosas... Pero lo que rescaté lo voy a subir acá así queda seguro.


Acá va el TURNER 1210


----------



## pandacba

Es un muy buen aporte, a mi me gusta ir descubriendo las cosas que se hicieron aqui, algunas son conocidas, y hoy por hoy no tengo esquemas por ejemplo, otras son descubrimientos y eso esta bueno
Buen aporte Kebra te animo a seguir subiendo material, busca entre tus conocidos aunque sea un pedacito, y asi pedacito a pedacito podemo recontruir una her maravillosa en la argntina
un saludo
PD te comento qu busco si por alli lo ves, esquemas de audio de Siemens, esquemas de audio Fairchild, esquemas de audio de Motorola, hubo en BS AS una marca de combinados que traian unos equipos increibles, aqui no eran muy conocidso pero alla si la marca era Champion, que es la que más me acuerdo habia varias más y en amplificadores tambien


----------



## Kebra

Acá está el LEEA 690 y el 3003





Acá hay algunos baffles, Blat, Stex y Solidyne.


----------



## pandacba

Imagenshack a cambiado algo, ahora para subir una imagen hay que registrarse, claro el que la subio las ve porque esta registrado, eso pasa en todos los lugares donde hay imagenes subidas a ese sitio, que no es de los mejores lamentamblemente, y lo lamentable es que quedan pocos que no te los borren al cabo de unas semanas, no obstante estuve investigando unas imagenes cargadas hace mucho tiempo y que estan vigentes, estoy viendo las caracteristicas de esos sitios si es viable comento como una alternativa para utilzar en nuestro foro.

Encontre una serie de folleteria que tenia guradada sobre distintos equipos de aquellos años, marcas como Audinac, Ranser Elite, Philips, Blat, Solydine, bafles de Leea, bafles de audinac, entre otros, una linda recopilación que les traera recuerdos de aquellos años


----------



## Cacho

Por eso dijo Constipas, un filósofo griego en el baño: 


			
				Constipas dijo:
			
		

> Mejor subir todo al servidor de Forosdeelectronica.com.



Hay que ver lo avanzados que estaban los griegos estos... Si hasta GuaiFai tenían.


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Yo no las veo desde ninguna PC!!!
> Aparece un sapo adentro de un hielo y hay una leyenda que dice que tenés que registrar el dominio (supongo que será el de forosdeelectronica.com ) en el sitio bit.ly/imageshack-domain



Posta? Voy a subirlas como adjunto...



			
				Kebra dijo:
			
		

> Posta? Voy a subirlas como adjunto...



Bueno, zipeadas y subidas. 

Ahora digan si las pudieron ver che!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Muy interesante como siempre la info que suben.
Personalmente tengo 2 leea 690 instalados en un Peigeot 404 junto a dos tweeter 2001. 
Suena muy bien y la calidad es muy buena. Estos son de 8 ohms pero venian en 4 tambien.

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## Marino

jorgefer dijo:


> xavirom:
> Muy buena la idea, yo propongo que los temas se titulen siguiendo la tónica de éste de Leea. Este _abuelo_, por ejemplo, podría contribuir al cuentito de  "Audio TURNER industria argentina" si les parece bien. Debería estar en el rubro Audio: Discusión General, no? O podría estar acá, para no dispersarnos? Lástima que no hay un rubro tipo "Audio: Historia", no?



Hola Jorgefer, vi tu pasion y conocimiento por la marca, y te molesto con una consulta ¿que marca de parlantes usaba Turner un sus bafles? yo tuve un 730 mas un juego de 320, si mal no recuerdo, aun conservo un 1210. 
otra cosa habia unos bafles con 2 w 12 2 medios y 4 tw, si no me equivoco. tenes algo sobre este ultimo? Desde ya, Gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

Marino dijo:


> Hola Jorgefer, vi tu pasion y conocimiento por la marca, y te molesto con una consulta ¿que marca de parlantes usaba Turner un sus bafles? yo tuve un 730 mas un juego de 320, si mal no recuerdo, aun conservo un 1210.
> otra cosa habia unos bafles con 2 w 12 2 medios y 4 tw, si no me equivoco. tenes algo sobre este ultimo? Desde ya, Gracias.



Hola Marino, bienvenido al foro! No olvides pasar a presentarte e interiorizarte de los modos y reglamentos.

En Turner aprovechábamos los mejores modelos de varias marcas, entre ellas - por supuesto - LEEA. Se usaron: el 1225 de Ucoa, el 124BF de LEEA, el tweeter de domo Philips (el que parecía un ojo), el 8" woofer de Jahro, el tweeter Belbar de cono de 4" y también el de Audifiel, el 812RE de LEEA y un 8"RE de Ucoa, un 10" Audifiel, un 5" Audifiel de medios y varios otros, si encuentro info la subo.

El baffle que comentas era el mod. 308. Nació como respuesta a la necesidad de lograr altas prestaciones a potencias más elevadas que lo corriente, ya empezaban a entrar las Nakamichi y Yamaha que tiraban lindo. Andaba muy bien pero era demasiado caro, no se vendieron muchos. Si mal no recuerdo tenían dos LEEA 124BF, no recuerdo qué medios, y cuatro tweeters de domo Philips, que después se reemplazaron lor unos Jahro que eran una copia. Éstos no andaban mal, pero había que seleccionarlos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches gente del foro, en verdad estoy siguiendo este post en silencio pero creo que es merecida una felicitacion a todos aquellos que aportan estas historias vivas de nuestra historia, que  en mas o en menos hemos vivido y compartido desde distintos lugares y con distintas edades. Los aliento a que sigan aportando recuerdos que al ser leidos por otros pasaran a ser verdades de lo que se puede hacer, para asi tatar de mejorar nuestro futuro.  un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## piratex45

Hola amigos, soy muy nuevo en el foro y les digo que estoy disfrutando plenamente todos los temas del mismo. En relación a este tema de la historia del audio en la Argentina les cuento que yo tengo años como para no ablandarme al primer hervor. He vivido todo lo que se trata aquí.
A los 12 años me inscribí en un curso de Radio y Electrónica por correspondencia (Radio Instituto, Billinghurst 543) y desde ese momento nunca mas deje el soldador y el tester, seguí estudiando electrónica y fue mi profesión y ahora es mi hobby.
Hace unas semanas cayó en mis manos un amplificador Audinac a válvulas modelo 4210 del año 1966. Gran alegría y emoción. Hacía como 30 años que no estaba en contacto con un amplificador a válvulas. 
Después de las pruebas preliminares de rigor en un equipo de esa edad, transformador, capacitores de la fuente, fusibles,etc. le conecto un iPod a la entrada (el hoy y el ayer juntos...), lo enciendo y NADA.!!!!!
Antes que la desilusión me atacara, 20 segundos mas o menos, salió cantando como los dioses!!!!. Me había olvidado que la válvulas tienen que calentarse!!!
Le tuve que hacer algunos ajustes, cambié electrolíticos dudosos, cambié resistencias para igualar la amplificación en ambos canales y no mucho más. Estoy impresionado con la calidad de sonido, el bajo ruido y la respuesta en frecuencia. Transformadores de salida ultralineales de generoso tamaño, construcción muy prolija, una maravilla.
Si puedo les incluyo unas fotos para que vean de lo que les hablo 
La foto del osciloscopio es de la señal de onda cuadrada de 1Khz para que vean lo bien que anda.
Un abrazo. Piratex 45.


----------



## jorgefer

*Piratex 45*

Bienvenido! Es un placer poder contactarme con un colega de aquellos tiempos! Yo también fui uno de los miles que hicimos ese curso por correspondencia, pero hasta hoy sos el primero del que tengo noticias, el anonimato del correo era peor que el de internet, jeje.... Recuerdo la ansiedad por recibir todas las semanas la encomienda en que llegaba el curso, la gaceta teórica, las preguntas de examen, todas las bobinas, el chassis, válvulas, el tándem, hasta el estaño... que venía con una resina de aroma muy distinto a la actual, por cierto... 

Gracias a ese curso aprendí lo suficiente como para trabajar hasta que me recibí en la UBA, era muy bueno y completo. Hasta hace algunos años tenía guardadas las carpetas con todo el material, pero en una mudanza pasaron a mejor vida, siempre lo lamenté. En ese chassis luego armé mi primer ampli de audio, usando los geniales y teóricamente impecables módulos del libro "Circuitos de Audioamplificación" del Ing Rueda, año '56, que conservo como una de mis reliquias, junto con "El hobby de la Radio" de la Editorial Hobby, lamentablemente desaparecida en la época que empezó a inculcarse el concepto de que era mejor comprarlo hecho, en lugar de perder el tiempo haciéndolo, déme dos...

Recordar todo esto sería para mí algo penoso, de no ser que desde el 2004 reformulé totalmente mi profesión, dejé de lado la electrónica de estado sólido y me concentré en el sonido valvular en el ramo de amplificadores para instrumentos musicales, retomando así con gran placer la actividad que comencé con Radio Instituto hace tantos años. Completé el círculo, como quien dice, pasando de la válvula al transistor, de éste al integrado, de ahí a las técnicas digitales... y ahora de nuevo en el comienzo, con las válvulas, y debo decir que gracias a eso es que tengo mucho trabajo y grandes satisfacciones. 

Espero que disfrutes como yo tu estadía en el foro!


----------



## piratex45

Síííí Jorgefer, que tiempos aquellos del Radio Instituto.!!!!! Yo vivía en Ramos Mejía y como me mataba la ansiedad a veces me iba los sábados a la mañana, tren y subte, a llevar el examen del curso y despues de esperar un rato me daban el examen anterior corregido, las nuevas lecciones y los materiales de esa semana. Volver rápido a casa para abrir el paquete y ver lo que contenía.
Creo que nos sorprenderíamos gratamente si pudiéramos saber cuantos ingenieros en electrónica empezamos estudiando en el Radio Instituto.
Mi primer amplificador lo saqué de un catálogo de Daxon Radio (dicho sea de paso gracias al foro acabo de conseguir una copia de ese catálogo), me parecía una maravilla.!!!!Adjunto el circuito original.
Soñando con juntar los pesitos para poder hacerme el Williamson con EL34 que Aparecía en el libro de Julio Rueda. Nunca llegué. Pero disfruté mucho mis 12W con EL84. Cuando tuve el dinero ya estábamos con los transistores y recordarás que hablar de válvulas era cosa de viejos. Epoca de Fapesa y sus amplificadores de 25W y 40W con los que supongo vos también habras hecho unos buenos mangos.
Acá en San Martín de los Andes donde vivo desde hace muchos años no hay posibilidades de retomar el camino de las válvulas, cosa que me gustaría después de lo gratamente sorprendido que me dejó el Audinac que reparé.
La seguimos en otro momento.


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola Piratex, desde el centro del pais ( Rio IV ) vayan mis mas sinceras dobles felicitaciones, primero por haber restaurado esa maravilla de la epoca dorada del audio nacional y segundo por el paraiso donde vivis. Bueno te cuento que yo tambie poseo un Audinac valvular CX2000 que es el modelo que le sigue a tu 4210 y estoy muy conforme con su perfomance audiofila, yo le elimine el pre y lo deje como etapa ultralineal de 15+15 vatios. Tambien realize el curso por correspondencia pero en el Instituto Panamericano( pero un tio mio se recibio de tecnico a travez de Radio Instituto alla por el 1948/49 ) asi que tambien tengo gratos recuerdos de esperar con ansias el cartero con las nuevas lecciones. Saludos a todos los foreros amantes de nuestro audio nacional de aquellas epocas.


----------



## piratex45

Gracias Juan Norco por tus felicitaciones. Lamentablemente el Audinac no es mío sino de un amigo que vive cerca de casa. El sonido es tan bueno que ya estamos haciendo un par de baffles para que se luzca. Mi amigo hace la carpintería y yo los fierros. Estamos como en la época del Radio Instituto esperando la encomienda de Buenos Aires que aparentemente llega el lunes.
Si te interesa tengo el circuito del 4210 que  no debe ser muy diferente al CX2000 tuyo. Sin duda en aquellos años las cosas se hacían con cariño, responsabilidad y buenos componentes. No creo que los equipos de audio de hoy los puedas conectar después de 30 años y salgan andando como el primer dia.
Saludos a los amigos del foro.


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola Piratex y amigos foreros, te agradezco la oferta del circuito del Audinac, ya poseo el del CX2000 y espero comentarios de con que parlantes van a armar los bafles para el 4210 y quisiera saber si le cambiaste las valvulas al ampli. Cordiales saludos a todos los que compartimos este lindo foro.


----------



## piratex45

Juan Norco dijo:


> Hola Piratex y amigos foreros, te agradezco la oferta del circuito del Audinac, ya poseo el del CX2000 y espero comentarios de con que parlantes van a armar los bafles para el 4210 y quisiera saber si le cambiaste las valvulas al ampli. Cordiales saludos a todos los que compartimos este lindo foro.



Hola Juan, las válvulas son las originales, no sé cuanto van a durar, las mediciones que hice dan todos valores coincidentes con los que figuran en el circuito en ambos canales.
Los baffles los diseñé a partir de un 8" de Audifan el W8150K. Lo elegí no porque necesite los 100W RMS y el cono de Kevlar sino porque es el que mejor parámetros T/S presenta para hacer una caja chica de 35 litros y respuesta plana. Va junto a un tweeter de domo también de Audifan.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Norco

[QUOTE=piratex45
Los baffles los diseñé a partir de un 8" de Audifan el W8150K. Lo elegí no porque necesite los 100W RMS y el cono de Kevlar sino porque es el que mejor parámetros T/S presenta para hacer una caja chica de 35 litros y respuesta plana. Va junto a un tweeter de domo también de Audifan.
 Bueno esperamos fotos y comentarios del sonido de los bafles cuando los tengan funcionando.
 Mucha suerte con ese emprendimiento, saludos  Juan


----------



## xavirom

> *egff dijo: **
> 
> *
> *...al sintonizador 1100, se le quemo el transformador, usted no tendria las caracteristicas del secundario tension ac y corriente...*​
> *No dispongo de ese dato, pero siempre que me pasa algo así desmonto el trafo, anotando con cuidado adonde va conectado cada cable, y se lo llevo a los Hnos. Roulet que tienen décadas de experiencia en restauración de transformadores y los dejan mejor que nuevos, ya que ahora hay mejores aislantes.
> El taller es Electrónica 204, están en Julián Álvarez 204, Buenos Aires, tel 4854-8713.
> Pediles que te anoten la tensión del secundario así la podés comprobar, y después podrías postear el dato porque debe haber otros con ese problema, el trafito estaba muy exigido. Ellos respetan los colores de los cables, que te los marquen en un diagrama así tenemos la info completa. Ojo, si les pedis que te especifiquen las vueltas, diametro de alambres, etc, te los dan según el estado del tiempo, la humedad ambiente y, fundamentalmente, el humor del momento, a veces se enojan y a veces te dan toda la información sin que se la pidas... Pero laburando son unos campeones. Te va a costar más o menos como si lo mandaras a reparar a Turner (si estuviera todavía...). Quiero decir que no te matan, el precio es justo.*





Me compré usado un sinto Turner1100, tiene un trafo chino a mi juicio chico, no tiene el original, puedo hacerle uno nuevo pero la fuente veo que es un poco elaborada y me gustaría saber al menos alguien conoce el valor de tensión del transformador y algún manual de usuario como para hacer el combo completo, jaja.
Gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorgefer

xavirom dijo:


> Me compré usado un sinto Turner1100, tiene un trafo chino a mi juicio chico, no tiene el original, puedo hacerle uno nuevo pero la fuente veo que es un poco elaborada y me gustaría saber al menos alguien conoce el valor de tensión del transformador y algún manual de usuario como para hacer el combo completo, jaja.
> Gracias!!!!!!!!!


Si el 1100 funciona, te diría que lo dejes así, el trafito original era bastante deficiente y resultó ser la principal causa de falla. Asegurate de que el chino tenga escrita la tensión del secundario y, si no, medila, por si lo tenes que reemplazar algún día. No tengo el valor de tensión original del secundario.
La fuente es muy sencilla, consiste solamente en un rectificador en puente y un regulador de tensión de dos transistores con un zener. Este regulador sirve para que los osciladores no se desintonicen con las variaciones de la tensión de línea.
El manual es para el usuario, no tiene info técnica, solamente aclara las conexiones, la interpretación del indicador de sintonía, colocación de las antenas, etc.


----------



## xavirom

Gracias jorgefer, en realidad funciona mal, aparentemente están sucias las llaves de cambio de banda,........ lo del trafo, el que tiene puesto es de una laminación inferior (dimensiones del núcleo) a la original, lo deduzco de la separación de los tornillos de sujeción, el trafo que usaron es con punto medio (usaron solo una mitad) y no se si el regulador está funcionando con suficiente margen para las variaciones de tensión de entrada, es mi intención devolverle la originalidad al equipo, pero bueno voy a ensayarlo un poco a ver que tensión y corriente necesita y después coloco la info aquí, por ahí a alguien mas le sirva el dato.

Con respecto al manual, justamente, el que quisiera es el del usuario, ya que tengo esta reliquia, me gustaría tener también el manual. 

Una más, que antena de AM lleva?

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## jorgefer

xavirom dijo:


> Gracias jorgefer, en realidad funciona mal, aparentemente están sucias las llaves de cambio de banda,........ lo del trafo, el que tiene puesto es de una laminación inferior (dimensiones del núcleo) a la original, lo deduzco de la separación de los tornillos de sujeción, el trafo que usaron es con punto medio (usaron solo una mitad) y no se si el regulador está funcionando con suficiente margen para las variaciones de tensión de entrada, es mi intención devolverle la originalidad al equipo, pero bueno voy a ensayarlo un poco a ver que tensión y corriente necesita y después coloco la info aquí, por ahí a alguien mas le sirva el dato.
> 
> Con respecto al manual, justamente, el que quisiera es el del usuario, ya que tengo esta reliquia, me gustaría tener también el manual.
> 
> Una más, que antena de AM lleva?
> 
> Gracias por tu tiempo.



La tension de alimentación era 12V regulada, según consta en un papelucho amarillento que acabo de encontrar.

La salida del puente rectificador debería ser algunos volts mayor que la tensión regulada, si está demasiado próxima es casi seguro que no está regulando bien. Si fuera muy superior, hay riesgo para el regulador. Estimo que la salida del puente debería estar en unos 16 ó 18 Vcc, lo cual da una tension del bobinado secundario de la fuente de unos 6VCA.

El equipo trae una antena interna, una barra de ferrite con un bobinado deslizante, hay que fijarlo en el mejor punto promedio para la banda de AM. Si la señal fuese débil, por ejemplo en zonas alejadas, se puede colocar una antena externa consistente en un chicote de 1 a 2 m de largo, o una antena exterior adecuada, siempre con la conexión a tierra que cierre debidamente el circuito de antena. En las ciudades no conviene porque puede saturar la etapa de RF.

Estoy sin escaner, cuando pueda te subo el manual. Y sí, es una reliquia, fue el primer sinto argentino con silenciador y antiplop automáticos, y el display de sintonía lo vi años después en una revista alemana como gran novedad!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer dijo:


> La tension de alimentación era 12V regulada, según consta en un papelucho amarillento que acabo de encontrar.
> ....
> *Estimo que la salida del puente debería estar en unos 16 ó 18 Vcc, lo cual da una tension del bobinado secundario de la fuente de unos 6VCA.*


Ooopppssss! Para que te dé 16V a 18V de CC necesitás *al menos* 12VCA en el secundario del trafo


----------



## jorgefer

Sí, tenés razón, son 12 VCA, disculpen.


----------



## pandacba

Es muy probable que el trafo chino sea de grano orientado por eso, son más chicos que los que se comercializaban aca, y más en aquellos años, de todas manera el sintonizador no consume demasiado y como te dice jorge, es más que nada para evitar que se corra de sintonia ante alguna variación de la red


----------



## litaos

jorgefer dijo:


> xavirom:
> Muy buena la idea, yo propongo que los temas se titulen siguiendo la tónica de éste de Leea. Este _abuelo_, por ejemplo, podría contribuir al cuentito de  "Audio TURNER industria argentina" si les parece bien. Debería estar en el rubro Audio: Discusión General, no? O podría estar acá, para no dispersarnos? Lástima que no hay un rubro tipo "Audio: Historia", no?



Estimados: Muy buenas a todos, me presento, mi nobre es José y aunque mi formación ha sido técnica debo aclarar que no ejercí por cuestiones particulares. Mis felicitaciones por el foro, se nota que es una comunidad muy respetuosa y entuciasta de su actividad. En particular me detengo a observar la emoción que transmite el usuario "jorgefer". Me llena el saber sobre historias de nuestra añorada Industria Nacional. 
jorgefer, he leido todo lo que escribió sobre TUNER, he bajado todas las imagenes y diagramas. Muy agradecido al respecto. 
Resulta que hace solo dos días me cruse con un ampli TURNER 730, lo adquirí porque entiendo que tiene una buena fidelidad, lamentablemente aun no lo he comprobado porque no funciona aunque enciende. Lo llevé a un técnico referente de mi localidad y me aconcejó tirarlo a la basura sin siquiera tocarlo, cuando le pregunto si conoce la marca me pone cara de interrogación. No conforme con eso investigo en la web y el destino me cruza con un integrante del equipo de desarrollo de TURNER en este foro. INCREIBLE no???
Estimado jorgefer: Me gustaría regresar al local del técnico en cuestión y mostrarle que el amplificador sí tiene reparación y contarle algo sobre lo que fuimos en materia de fabricación. A quien mas le podría pedir una sugerencia al respecto sino a UD.?? Si es que Ud no se dedica a la reparación de estos equipos, a quien me recomendaría?? 
Ojalá me pueda dar una mano. Gracias a todos por el espacio y espero no haber transgredido ninguna norma ya que es la primera ves que participo en un foro

José Rivero



jorgefer dijo:


> xavirom:
> Muy buena la idea, yo propongo que los temas se titulen siguiendo la tónica de éste de Leea. Este _abuelo_, por ejemplo, podría contribuir al cuentito de  "Audio TURNER industria argentina" si les parece bien. Debería estar en el rubro Audio: Discusión General, no? O podría estar acá, para no dispersarnos? Lástima que no hay un rubro tipo "Audio: Historia", no?



Estimados: Muy buenas a todos, me presento, mi nobre es José y aunque mi formación ha sido técnica debo aclarar que no ejercí por cuestiones particulares. Mis felicitaciones por el foro, se nota que es una comunidad muy respetuosa y entuciasta de su actividad. En particular me detengo a observar la emoción que transmite el usuario "jorgefer". Me llena el saber sobre historias de nuestra añorada Industria Nacional. 
jorgefer, he leido todo lo que escribió sobre TUNER, he bajado todas las imagenes y diagramas. Muy agradecido al respecto. 
Resulta que hace solo dos días me cruse con un ampli TURNER 730, lo adquirí porque entiendo que tiene una buena fidelidad, lamentablemente aun no lo he comprobado porque no funciona aunque enciende. Lo llevé a un técnico referente de mi localidad y me aconcejó tirarlo a la basura sin siquiera tocarlo, cuando le pregunto si conoce la marca me pone cara de inerrogación. No conforme con eso investigo en la web y el destino me cruza con un integrante del equipo de desarrollo de TURNER en este foro. INCREIBLE no???
Estimado jorgefer: Me gustaría regresar al local del técnico en cuestión y mostrarle que el amplificador sí tiene reparación y contarle algo sobre lo que fuimos en materia de fabricación. A quien mas le podría pedir una sugerencia al respecto sino a UD.?? Si es que Ud no se dedica a la reparación de estos equipos, a quien me recomendaría?? 
Ojalá me pueda dar una mano. Gracias a todos por el espacio y espero no haber transgredido ninguna norma ya que es la primera ves que participo en un foro.


----------



## pandacba

Litaos, vienbenido al foro, y felicitaciones por haber adquirido esa joyita, lástima que no eres hobbysta de la electrónica ya que hemos guiados a muchos en la recuperación de equipos, incluso un jovén que no sabia lo que tenia y que creia que no servia, y ya lo tiene funcinando 

Otra cosita antes que me olvide, quita la dirección de e-mail ya que no esta permitido hacer eso, postea aqui todas tus inquitudes y entre todos te las evacuaremos


----------



## litaos

pandacba, muchas gracias por la vienvenida. Lamento lo del mail, en medio de la anciedad no leí correctamente las condiciones para la activación de la cuenta. (estaba entretenido buscando en mis apuntes de Electrotecnia de la secundaria como se sumaban las resistencias para poder registrarme, ja ja). No sé como editar el mensaje anterior para sacar el correo, perdón por e lio.
Gracias nuevamente
José Rivero

ya saque el mail


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola piratex45, queria saber si ya tenes funcionando los bafles que estabas armando para el Audinac valvular y que comentaras como quedaron y como suenan.De ser posible queremos fotos. Desde ya muchas gracias............Saludos....Juan

Ah y bienvenido al foro Litaos y que no te quede duda que adquiriste un muy buen amplificador, yo poseo uno y tienen muy buen sonido. Al mio tengo que cambiarle el transformador que esta quemado, por lo demas esta igual a nuevo. Insistile a Jorgefer a ver si te lo repara el, que mejor que el padre de la criatura lo vuelva a la vida y asi podras disfrutar de un muy buen sonido por muchos años y de algo purasangre argentina. Suerte y bienvenido nuevamente.............Juan


----------



## pandacba

Hola litaos, muy bueno eso de buscar en aquellos apuntes de secundaria...... que bueno que los conserves...

Por otro lado cuando uno empieza, comete una serie de errores, hasta que le agarra la mano, asi que no te peocupes, el que más, el que menos le paso algo en sus inicios, en mi caso, escribi todo en mayúsculas!!, asi  que esa fue lección aprendida, quedate tranquilo todo bien y espero y deseo en nombre de los miembros de este foro que te sientas cómodo y a gusto


----------



## jorgefer

Litaos

Bienvenido al foro! Es bueno saber que hay interés por estas cosas, eso impulsa a seguir...

Lamentablemente yo no me puedo ocupar de reparar ni mis Turner, no tengo tiempo, pero te puedo sugerir que hables con un técnico muy capaz, se llama Gustavo, 4571-3483 de 14:00 a 19:00. Está en el barrio Agronomía, en Capital.


----------



## litaos

juan norco: Gracias por la bienvenida y por animarme en la reparaciòn...
jorgefer: Se agradece el dato, llamarè al tècnico y espero conectarme la pròxima ves con buenas noticias.
A todos les comento que aunque me siento "sapo de otro pozo", su càlida bienvenida me deja muy a gusto. 
pandacba: tratarè de no cometer mas errores.

Saludos a todos y gracias !!!!


----------



## pandacba

No hay cuidado, todos o casi nos hemos equivocado al principio, asi que lo que te dije solo era para evitar que te llamen la atención por eso, y algo destacable, es que lo entendiste y lo corregiste y aqui no paso nada, a otros que les he comentado lo mismo, habran dicho quien este, pero bueno más tarde les llamaron la atención....

Tomale fotos si puedes, para que quede aqui como documento, tienes los bables para ese?


----------



## litaos

los adquirì con unos bafles antiguos que estàn forrados en tela, pude observar sacando una tapita que improvisaron en la parte posterior que es de dos vias y los parlantes son de orijen japones ¿?. Cuando repare el ampli pienso colocarle unos bafles Gemini que suenan lindo, los tengo colocados en un equipo de los 80 Crown (Japòn) donde escucho mis viejos LPs.

ah!! les tomarè unas lindas fotos y las subo. Me asombra la robustes del equipo y sus terminaciones. Êste se encuentra por lo menos esteticamente impecable, ya lo veràs.


----------



## pandacba

Y por esos años todo se hacia para que perdure......
Como anecdota, que suenan en esos lp's, yo estoy terminando de armar una bandeja Kem-brown(importada) con cápsula mágnética y otra con cápsula cerámica


----------



## piratex45

Juan Norco dijo:


> Hola piratex45, queria saber si ya tenes funcionando los bafles que estabas armando para el Audinac valvular y que comentaras como quedaron y como suenan.De ser posible queremos fotos. Desde ya muchas gracias............Saludos....Juan




Hola Juan, todavía no estan terminados los baffles. Hice las mediciones en los parlantes y coinciden muy bien con las especificaciones del fabricante.
El divisor pasa altos de Audifan está diseñado para 6000 Hz lo que deja un hueco en la respuesta ya que el woofer no pasa de 4000Hz, por eso le hice una modificacion en los valores para llevarlo a una frec. de corte de 3000 Hz. En poco tiempo mas estarán listos, no depende de mí, y podré comentarte como suenan.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Norco

piratex45 dijo:


> Hola Juan, todavía no estan terminados los baffles. Hice las mediciones en los parlantes y coinciden muy bien con las especificaciones del fabricante.
> El divisor pasa altos de Audifan está diseñado para 6000 Hz lo que deja un hueco en la respuesta ya que el woofer no pasa de 4000Hz, por eso le hice una modificacion en los valores para llevarlo a una frec. de corte de 3000 Hz. En poco tiempo mas estarán listos, no depende de mí, y podré comentarte como suenan.
> Saludos.



Ok,quedamos todos a la espera de fotos y comentarios de como suenan. Saludos a todos los foreros de nuestro audio


----------



## ocarbone

Kebra:
he visto hojas de la Revista Audio Universal, quisiera preguntarle si posee el numero anterior al a la nro 103 de 1987 que tiene la primera parte de la nota sobre el diseño de gabinete?
Gracias


----------



## locovalvular

Colega panda, yo tengo un toca philips con una rara bandeja winco (no es la común). Te cuento que no uso ni capsula magnetica ni ceramica, uso las conocidas de cristal o mejor dicho "sal de rochelle". Yo soy un amante del buen sonido y no hay nada mejor que el crujido del vinilo y los sonidos que se escuchan a maxima potencia, como por ejemplo, yo con una magnetica aunque tenga un sonido limpio no escucho el ruido que producia al cambiar los acordes cafrune. Por eso yo elijo lo clásico. Con su capsula estereofonica Gloster, y sus parlantes con más de 40 años que siguen sonando como el primer dia.

Y notaras, las diferencia entre una magnetica, una cerámica y una de cristal no por la calidad del sonido ni por la limpieza de ruidos, sino por esa sensación de vida que tiene cada LP. Saluditos


----------



## pandacba

No se que clase de magnética habras utilzado tu, pero te puedo decir con toda razón tècnica que las cápsulas de cerámicas, son lejos mejores que las de Cristal, y el sumun las magnéticas, por su construcción es imposible que una cápsula de cristal se le hacerque siquiera a la calidad de reproducción de una cápsula magnética, de echo en su tiempo era fácil ver como en un pasaje músical, la magnética reproducia sonidos que la de cristal directamente no podia siquiera reproducir, la banda pasante son infinitamente diferentes.

La de cristal por su construcción necesitan una gran presión, por lo tanto las huellas poco marcadas del disco es incapaz de reproducirlas, tene en cuenta que hay cápsulas cuya púa no debe ejercer una presión superior a lo 0.gr, para ello estaban los brazos tipo S que tiene un comportamiento muy superior al brazo comùn, el contrpeso graduado que lleva es presisamente para calibrar el peso acorde a la cápsula, y adems solia haber una balanza para tales fines, por ser tan sensible reproduce hasta el màs mìnimo detalle del disco, logrando incluso una mejor searaciòn estereo que la de cristal.

El merito de Winco fue haber posibilitado que cada hogar contase con un tocadisco, pero claro con un diseño muy viejo, que carecia de  no pocos defectos, la cápsula más popular fue sin duda la Ronette, pero también hubo Rodas y otra marca que ahora no recuerdo, en las cerámicas las mejores fueron la sonotoeno 9T y la 11T, la cápsula philips era bastante buena.
Uno de los defectos de la bandeja winco era que por su mecanismo transmitia todas las vibraciones del motor al plato el cual tampoco era la octava maravilla, ya que era clásico ver como el disco ondulaba(subia y bajaba) sumale las vibraciones y la transmición que se hacia a saltitos.

Estas bandejas tenian un notable wow andl fluter.

Un LP en una bandeja profesional quedaba planchado, y si esta era del tipo belt drive y plato extra pesado la cosa cambiaba notablemente, la diferencia se notaba y màs todavia para quien tenia un oido entrenado.

Ojo no desdeño para nada a Winco, fue parte de nustra hsitorai y se hizo en nuestro pais y hoy es casi un mito


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola panda! me haces revivir mis años jovenes! ... las capsulitas ceramicas! ...los brazos pesadisimos!!, los platos de lata de los Winco ... que inventos nefastos , como sufria el pobre disco.
Tuve la suerte de que en el '70 me compraran una bandeja Thorens 150 ... con capsula Empire. 
Fue tan grande el salto!! 
La bandeja aun anda... ni la correa le cambié , el plato pesa toneladas , el brazo cae en 5" como el primer dia... 
La anecdota es que el tema de "Somke on the water"  de Deep Purple tenia un defecto de prensado ...y en la UNICA bandeja que no saltaba era en la mia...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un día un amigo me propone un trabajo . . . arreglar un relój.

¿ Electronico ? ¿ De entrada de personal ?

No , a cuerda , me dice 

Tai loco nero . . . io no soy relojero.

Tranquilo me dice , es un relój a cuerda y a péndulo que tiene más de 100 años y es enoooorme , *está en el frente de un edificio.*

Lo arreglé , solo tenía la puntita de la cuerda rota y luego lo limpié todo y lo lubriqué con aceite de nuez .

¡ Era Thorens , marca que yo ya conocía de las bandejas !

Saludos !


----------



## locovalvular

Tienes toda la razón del mundo panda, y es verdad lo que cuentas....pero como te contaba, prefiero mil veces todos los desperfectos del winco antes que las bandejas modernas que hay...que te puedo decir....me encanta estos desperfectos.

Te cuento algo más gracioso panda, el brazo tiene 2 pesos, uno en el brazo en si y otro atras a manera de contrapeso, resulta que estos tienen que estar perfectamente ubicados porque sino o se escuchan muchos graves y ningun agudo, o vicecersa. Te mando saludos, y te felicito por todo lo que sabes.


----------



## pandacba

Hace años en el CIAL entre tantos experimentos que hacian, querian probar un disco que habia sido digitalizado y luego pasado a analogico para ser grabado, el tema "Obertura 1811" es un tema épico, en la zona donde se escuchan los cañonazos habia verdaderos baches, que hacia temer por la integridada de la cápsula, decian alli quedara........, recuerdo para la ocasiòn hicieron un sistema biamplificado, en el canal central se utilizo un STK050, hacia poquito que habia sido lanzaodo al mercado y para cada canal un amplificador de 35W basado en Texas, el sonido entre la versión normal y la que tenia el procedado digital eran enormes, y la reproduccón más realista, la cápsula no sufrio ningùn daño, pero obvio que ese disco no era apto para ser reproducido por otro tipo de cápsulas



















Según algunos esto es lo mejor que se ha echo hasta la fecha, el brazo se desliza paraleo, flota sobre agua, incluye ajuste del VTA


----------



## Fogonazo

pandacba dijo:


> Hace años en el CIAL entre tantos experimentos que hacian, querian probar un disco que habia sido digitalizado y luego pasado a analogico para ser grabado, el tema "Obertura *1811*" es un tema épico, en la zona donde se escuchan los cañonazos habia verdaderos baches, ......



¿ No será obertura *1812*, de mi amigo el Sr. Chaikovski ?


----------



## pandacba

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No será obertura *1812*, de mi amigo el Sr. Chaikovski ?


Asi es Fogonazo, tipee mal, gracias por corregirme el error imagino como se debe haber puesto tu amigo el Sr Chaikosvki por tal tropelia de mi parte, mis disculpas.....


----------



## locovalvular

Todo eso para escuchar un vinilo???  y pensar que en su epoca cuando apareció el gramófono de la mano de Emile Berliner parecia algo mágico y de otro mundo.


----------



## pandacba

En europa suele hacerse cada dos años o anualmente no recuerdo un encuentro entre los que hay una exposiciòn de turntables diy y se otorga un premio a los mejores diseños


----------



## AntonioAA

Hay para todos los gustos ... respetables por cierto . El CD para mi se quedo "corto" en la tasa de muestreo ... si lo hicieran de 100KHz como los primeros experimentos ... no habria con que darle !
Lamentablemente no ha prosperado el SACD...

No extraño para nada el ruido a pua , la paranoia de cuidar , enfundar , lavar los vinilos , el cepillito de carbono... ni hablar cuando habia que reponer una pua!!


----------



## locovalvular

Pero para manejar esto tenes que ser por lo menos ingeniero.......






Me quedo con mi winco que tiene desperfectos y todo pero suena lindo


----------



## pandacba

Es que todo eso tenia encanto, controlar que el peso este en su justo punto, tenias una serie de controles y un equipo del timpo componente, le daba verdadero sabor a la cosa....

Convengamso que las cintas del tipo IV hicieron palidecer al CD, ese tipo de cinta pero carrete abierto, los que lograron poseer algunas dan cuenta que solo el CD podia vencerlas con un muestreo más rápiod, entonces no fue por superioridad técnica, si no por la comoidad y simpleza de uso que se termino imponiendo, porque cual es el chiste de calidad si la inmensa mayorias escucha mp3, e incluso algunos compran CDA que fueron sacados de mp3, una verdadera decadencia, y eso me causa gracia cuando hablan de calidad, es una verdadera quimera, mp3 + graves descomunales quedan muy por debjo de aquelos vinilos...

Hace un tiempo habia un joven que queria saber si le servirian unos transformadores de un viejo equipo, le pedi que me los muestre, joyas dela ayer, fueron de sua abuelo, equipos del tipo componente en que todo venia por separado incluyendo dos gigantescos deck's de carrete de cinta abierta un Akai y un Teac, cuando armamos todo y lo pusimos en marcha, y ver las luces la cantidad e conroles que tenia a su disposción y cuando escucho algunos temas que el conocia gustaba provenir de esos vinilos, y con los ojoss enormes dijo asi suena esto? no podia dar crédito a lo que escuchaba, le llevo un tiempo aprrnderse cada control, pero manual en mano y consultando cuando algo no entendia hoy lo maneja con los ojos cerrados, y disfruta de ese equipo, y me agradecio por no convencerlo de que extrajera los transformadores, ya que otros técnicos le habian dicho que esos equipos eran obsoletos y no servian....

y dijo esto suena mejor que lo que tengo actualmente, tremendos bafles de 4vias con cross over ajustable... un deleite  para los oidos, hace poco me pidio que le ayudara a colocar las cápsula nueva que su hermano le envio de europa, era ver una postal de aquellos dias, una vez istaladda, ajustando los contrapeos para que de la presión justa sobre el surco...... una suave caricia

No deja que nadie lo toque, solo lo maneja el y en esas ocasiones que me llama me da el privilegio de manejarlo, ese equipo debe ser uno de los últimos de esa era ya que incluye una entrada para CD y VLP, ah de echo tiene la compactera, que fue echa paara ese equipo, y digamos que prácticamete no la utilza, el frente de la deck es de un grosor importante todo de aluminio, posee el mueble original, auriculares incluidos....


----------



## AntonioAA

En eso coincido! la calidad de los fierros de antes era exquisita...
Nunca pude tener un cinta abierta porque eran inaccesibles . Lo que si tengo , y es una JOYA es una grabadora de cassetes Akai de 3 cabezas de mediados de los '70s ... Nunca hubo otra que grabe asi...
Encima andaba increible con los cassettes TDK normales, los rojos!
Ni hablar lo que era un SA .
Cosa que se ha perdido , tanta computadora mediante ... que uno apretaba el boton rojo ...y listo! grababa!!!


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola Panda, yo tengo dos cintas abiertas, una Akai 4000ds y una Revox A77, realmente el sonido que tienen es espectacular y verlas funcionando con sus más de 35 años a cuestas es de no creer lo espectacular que son, por supuesto que la Revox es superior. Que marca son los equipos del muchacho al que le habian dicho que los desarmara para utilizar los trafos solamente ? Tenes alguna foto de ellos ? Saludos a todos los foreros


----------



## locovalvular

Como va panda, te cuento que lo unico que tengo es un carrete de cinta abierta de la Fuerza aerea con un número de expediente, fecha del 77. No tengo adonde escucharlo y aparte me da miedo, en todo caso lo escucho y lo llevo al juzgado que se encarga de las condenas a la milicada que estuve durante el proceso. Saluditos


----------



## pandacba

No fotos no tengo, peo cuando me toque ir por alli me fijo bien marca y modelo y veo si puedo toamar unas fotos o logro ubicarlo en mi base de datos de equipos, el tema es que es muy extensa, para que tengas una idea, tengo la mayoria de los manuales de AMPeg de cada linea de producto, la mayoria de TEAC, Technis, Revos, Akai y una variedad de marcas que no son conocidas pero que ingresaron al pais, en muchos casos traidas por sus dueños, como por ejemplo Nordmende, esta marca aca solo se la conocio por los TV, pero fabrico unos equipos de audio, de aquellos tengo folletos originales y manuales originales de los mismos

Lo que si puedo decir  que el Akai que tiene es similar al que fue mi sueño tenia tapas para preservar las cintas carrete de 10"  a los costados se abrian dos compartimentos uno a cada lado con sus parlantes para poder escuchar sin necesidad de estar conectado a la cadena de audio, autoe enhebrado 4vel de cinta uno de los màs bellos exponentes de la marca

Antonio

Si algùn dia nencesits cabezales para ese equipo se consiguen



locovalvular dijo:


> Como va panda, te cuento que lo unico que tengo es un carrete de cinta abierta de la Fuerza aerea con un número de expediente, fecha del 77. No tengo adonde escucharlo y aparte me da miedo, en todo caso lo escucho y lo llevo al juzgado que se encarga de las condenas a la milicada que estuve durante el proceso. Saluditos


Calmate y no metas a todos en la misma bolsa, en ese sentido la fuerza aerea tubo muy poca paricipaciòn, y ojo con creer que el ejercito no sirve, la historia esta mal contada, pero es un tema que no da este sitio para hablarlo, y es muy probalble que no tenga absolutamente nada que ver con lo que te imaginas


----------



## locovalvular

pandacba dijo:


> Calmate y no metas a todos en la misma bolsa, en ese sentido la fuerza aerea tubo muy poca paricipaciòn, y ojo con creer que el ejercito no sirve, la historia esta mal contada, pero es un tema que no da este sitio para hablarlo, y es muy probalble que no tenga absolutamente nada que ver con lo que te imaginas



Panda te cuento una cosa triste y extraordinaria. Una vez tuve que ir a buscar un viejo equipo en una oficina de la fuerza aerea. Resulta que como llevaba el equipo tambien me dieron varios planos y manuales de electronica. Y la sorpresa me la lleve cuando en eso encontre un expediente de un "civil" que tenia todos los datos de donde trabajaba, nombres de familiares y demás. No le di mucha importancia hasta que encontre una referencia cuyo autor firmaba como el jefe de planta de una oficina de la SIDE. Y más sorpresa les fue a los encargados de la mesa de entrada del museo "por la memoria" de mi cuidad. Y si....era un desaparecido.
Hasta un poco más y se ponian de rodillas por lo que llegó a mis manos. Yo tengo un familiar que estuvo 5 años preso y se salvo de caer en la "masacre" de margarita belén, tal vez alguno la conozca.

Claro que no es el lugar para hablarlo y lo comprendo, nada más que era un anecdota. Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Te entiendo porque cossa similares me tocaron de cerca, pero como nunca estuve metido en nada raro nada paso salvo perder un monton de años en la universidad


----------



## locovalvular

Si claro te entiedo, y disculpen todos por irme del tema . Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Panda, gracias por el dato !! ... pero te cuento que si bien el Akai yace en lugar prominente en mi museo ( digitalicé todo lo que tenia ) , esas cabezas ERAN ETERNAS! ( X'tal decian ) ... cambie docenas de las otras comunes , pero esas... impecables.


----------



## nicolas

Hola gente la verdad que a pesar que tenga apenas 22 años quiero decirles que la verdad que entiendo la pasion que desatan por los años dorados del audio argentino.... 

mi viejo adquirio para el año 1972 aprox un equipo audinac con sus respectivos bafles audinac y un par de bandejas winco las cuales todavia poseo y quisiera mostrarselas... la verdad que muy lindo equipo una verdadera joya de aquella epoca al parecer...

espero les guste las tengo puestas en una pieza que voy a destinar a escuchar musica y ver peliculas nada mas... una especie de cine jajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS

NorWinco (la Winco de Tucumán) le había comprado la licencia de esa bandeja a BM Inglaterra 

También se la hicieron a Dynaco.

¡ Hermoso Amplificador !


----------



## nicolas

gracias dosmetros.... la verdad es que es muy lindo amplificador... yo estoy enamorado de los tweeter leea esos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Acostumbrate a un Leea y después que te hagan escuchar un Moon


----------



## Marino

Que bueno que atesores algo que a tu viejo le debe haber dado muchas satisfacciones. Te felicito.


----------



## elemachicoana

jorgefer dijo:


> Fijate que en en la página 1 de este mismo thread tenes información del 730. De este modelo tengo el circuito si es lo que te interesa.
> 
> Acá te subo la info de que dispongo del 310. De éste no tengo circuitos.
> 
> El 730 fue el primer amplificador de la línea HiFi, como ya conté, y le siguieron el 310 y el 520. Los códigos eran descriptivos:
> *730*: 30+30W RMS y 70W IHF totales
> *520*: 20+20W RMS y 50W IHF totales
> *310*: 10+10W RMS y 30W IHF totales
> 
> Para estos modelos se desarrollaron los gabinetes acústicos  *305*, *303* y *300*, respectivamente. También hubo un gabinete de muy altas prestaciones y mayor potencia, el *308*.



hola jorgefer
buscando info, acerca de como arreglar el amplificador turner 310 que encontre en mi casa, fue que entre a este post, la verdad los felicito por revalorar las cosas positivas que se hicieron en este hermoso pais...
en cuanto al equipo uno de los gabinetes tiene el tweteer y el woofer rotos y, al otro solo le funciona el twetter, del amplificador una de las salidas esta funcionando bien y la otra suena como en corto circuito...
si bien no se mucho de electronica quisiera saber como se lo podria arreglar, que tendría que comprar (parlantes, resistencias, capacitores, etc) y revisar...
desde ya muchas gracias...
un abrazo


----------



## jorgefer

elemachicoana dijo:


> hola jorgefer
> buscando info, acerca de como arreglar el amplificador turner 310 que encontre en mi casa, fue que entre a este post, la verdad los felicito por revalorar las cosas positivas que se hicieron en este hermoso pais...
> en cuanto al equipo uno de los gabinetes tiene el tweteer y el woofer rotos y, al otro solo le funciona el twetter, del amplificador una de las salidas esta funcionando bien y la otra suena como en corto circuito...
> si bien no se mucho de electronica quisiera saber como se lo podria arreglar, que tendría que comprar (parlantes, resistencias, capacitores, etc) y revisar...
> desde ya muchas gracias...
> un abrazo


Hola, bienvenido al foro.
Si los gabinetes son los Turner 300, los woofers son especiales y no hay reemplazo. Tendrias que llevarlos a reparar con alguien experimentado, son del tipo suspensión acústica pero con ala media caña de tela, muy blandos. Preguntá en Kochgorian, trabajan con envíos.
El ampli es como vos decís: revisar y medir, pero es muy simple y los componentes son de los más fáciles de conseguir, no vas a tener inconvenientes. Intentalo, que vale la pena, es un muy buen ampli. Usé uno con un par de baffles 300 para la PC, y anduvo todo de diez.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas a todos.
Les hago una consulta, tal vez ya la hicieron, si la hicieron les doy permiso para que me azoten.
Tengo una caja de unos parlantes 6x9 marca Jensen, son viejos es mas uno ya tiene toda la suspension mufada. Y lo que me intriga es que dice ""Industria Argentina"", por lo que tengo entendido Jensen fue y es una empresa Estado Unidense.

Bueno queria saber si esto era cierto.

Saludos


----------



## elemachicoana

jorgefer dijo:


> Hola, bienvenido al foro.
> Si los gabinetes son los Turner 300, los woofers son especiales y no hay reemplazo. Tendrias que llevarlos a reparar con alguien experimentado, son del tipo suspensión acústica pero con ala media caña de tela, muy blandos. Preguntá en Kochgorian, trabajan con envíos.
> El ampli es como vos decís: revisar y medir, pero es muy simple y los componentes son de los más fáciles de conseguir, no vas a tener inconvenientes. Intentalo, que vale la pena, es un muy buen ampli. Usé uno con un par de baffles 300 para la PC, y anduvo todo de diez.



jorgefer una consulta, en caso de que no los pueda reparar que tipo de woofers y tweeters me recomendarias para cambiarlos? muchas gracias


----------



## jorgefer

elemachicoana dijo:


> jorgefer una consulta, en caso de que no los pueda reparar que tipo de woofers y tweeters me recomendarias para cambiarlos? muchas gracias


No estoy muy al tanto sobre reemplazos, igual te diría que primero le preguntes al Sr Kochgorian.


----------



## acue

Estimado jorgefer;

	Mi nombre es Antonio y no es habitual que participe en foros, y a decir verdad, es la primera vez que lo hago, pero este es un caso tan especial para mi que no pude sustraerme a la tentación de involucrarme.

	He crecido entre cables, valvulas y olor a flux. Contaba apenas 17 años de edad cuando entré a trabajar como técnico en Geloso, a los 13 meses me ofrecieron entrar a trabajar en una compañía llamada Ciervo SA que era representante en Argentina de Grundig, Telefunken y Saba, en esa compañía conocí a un señor que me invito a trabajar en su empresa. La empresa se llamaba Turner y el señor era Enrique Stefanini. 

	Turner estaba ubicada en la calle Cangallo 1515 si no me falla la memoria y tengo un eterno agradecimiento por El Tano Stefanini quien fuera un verdadero padre para mi. Quiero que usted sepa que sentí una profunda emoción cuando encontré el foro y más aún cuando noté el cariño con que recordaba esa maravillosa época donde por un 0.00001% menos en la THD valía la pena perder el sueño. 

	Tengo mil anecdotas con ese gran maestro del que nunca supe más, pero que si usted sigue contando me enteraré y yo le estaré eternamente agradecido.


----------



## jorgefer

*acue*:
Bienvenido al foro, que lo disfrutes.

El Sr.Enrique _Tano_ Stefanini en realidad no creo que quedase muy conforme cuando alguien lo llamaba por ese apodo, y yo solamente se lo escuche creo que a su cuñado. Algunos se referian a el de ese modo... en su ausencia, jeje... Es que era un enamorado de la lengua castellana, admirador fanatico de Ortega y Gasset, y conocedor de la literatura y de la gramatica del idioma como pocos. Y particularmente exigente con la redaccion y la ortografia, por ejemplo en los manuales, la folleteria y los anuncios. Si a mi me da verguenza escribir sobre el, ahora que mi PC se desconfiguro y no tengo acentos..! No se me enoje Enrique, ya la voy a arreglar... 

Yo lo trate hasta mediados de los '90, habiamos sido socios en una empresa de audio para coches. Pero lamentablemente se nos fue hace ya unos años. Debe andar alla arriba con sus libros y sus discos de jazz, que era su otra pasion, y al que dijo que debia su sordera parcial por escuchar, en su juventud, a volumen demasiado alto. 

Entre a trabajar en Turner por el '69, ya estabamos en Medrano 1507 asi que no conoci Cangallo.  Lo que siempre me impresiono de Stefanini fue su increible pulcritud, tanto en lo personal como en el trabajo, me hizo esforzarme en el tratamiento de la informacion, los dibujos circuitales, hojas de especificaciones y procedimientos, etc, que el realizaba de manera impecable. Para mi fue un gran ejemplo en lo profesional. Y su buen humor, siempre tenia un chiste o una anecdota a flor de labios para ilustrar lo que decia. Conservo de el el mas afectuoso de los recuerdos.


----------



## RaulFernando

Comentarios para acue y jorgefer:
Yo conocí a Enrique Stefanini en 1954. El tenía un taller en la calle Nazca. Yo le ayudaba y él me enseñaba audio. Yo estudiaba en la Ecuela Industrial N0. 2, pero él fue mi mejor maestro. En 1964 vine a EE.UU. a vivir y a estudiar ingeniería electrónica. Once años más tarde me enfermé y regresé a Argentina en 1975. Al mejorarme, visité a Turner. La compañia estaba por abrir un anexo y Enrique, que era el gerente, me ofreció estar a cargo del anexo. Pero ellos tenían problema de pagar los sueldos a los empleados y lo mío quedó en la nada. Al no tener suerte de conseguir trabajo en Argentina, regresé a EE.UU. donde he vivido hasta el presente. Enrique fue un gran amigo además de ser mi gran maestro. Perdí contacto con él hace ya muchos años. Un amigo en común me dijo que cree que él ha fallecido, pero no he podido comprobarlo. El tenía dos hijos: Enrique y Gustavo. Gustavo tenía una estación de servicio. Traté de encontralos con Google, pero hasta ahora no pude. Me alegra saber que otras personas lo recuerdan con gran afecto.


----------



## Panzer2

*Amplificador Turner 730*
*Jorgefer*: Quisiera preguntarle si tiene mas información del Turner 730, en especial los ajustes. También tengo dudas con la codificación del cableado: 1E2, 3S6, 4P1, 4N1, etc. Lo único que deduje es que los que llevan "G" son masas y los de "S" salidas, es así? Estoy levantando el circuito en limpio sin un  ampli de esos en mis manos, solo con los planos y explicaciones que puso en este hilo. Será posible que suba mas información? La idea es hacer un 730 con material actual y compartirlo aquí. Gracias


----------



## Panzer2

Aqui hice un post de mi progreso con el Turner 730 modificado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-turner-730-modificado-72415/


----------



## jorgefer

Panzer2 dijo:


> *Amplificador Turner 730*
> *Jorgefer*: Quisiera preguntarle si tiene mas información del Turner 730, en especial los ajustes. También tengo dudas con la codificación del cableado: 1E2, 3S6, 4P1, 4N1, etc. Lo único que deduje es que los que llevan "G" son masas y los de "S" salidas, es así? Estoy levantando el circuito en limpio sin un  ampli de esos en mis manos, solo con los planos y explicaciones que puso en este hilo. Será posible que suba mas información? La idea es hacer un 730 con material actual y compartirlo aquí. Gracias


El circuito del pre y potencia originales están en la biblioteca de esta sección

E= entrada
S= salida
P= positivo
N= negativo
G= ground, masa

El número que antecede a la letra identifica la plaqueta y el que le sigue es el número de la conexión.


----------



## Panzer2

Ok. Voy a verlo mas detenidamente  y comento. Gracias


----------



## jorgefer

RaulFernando dijo:


> Comentarios para acue y jorgefer:
> Yo conocí a Enrique Stefanini en 1954. El tenía un taller en la calle Nazca. Yo le ayudaba y él me enseñaba audio. Yo estudiaba en la Ecuela Industrial N0. 2, pero él fue mi mejor maestro. En 1964 vine a EE.UU. a vivir y a estudiar ingeniería electrónica. Once años más tarde me enfermé y regresé a Argentina en 1975. Al mejorarme, visité a Turner. La compañia estaba por abrir un anexo y Enrique, que era el gerente, me ofreció estar a cargo del anexo. Pero ellos tenían problema de pagar los sueldos a los empleados y lo mío quedó en la nada. Al no tener suerte de conseguir trabajo en Argentina, regresé a EE.UU. donde he vivido hasta el presente. Enrique fue un gran amigo además de ser mi gran maestro. Perdí contacto con él hace ya muchos años. Un amigo en común me dijo que cree que él ha fallecido, pero no he podido comprobarlo. El tenía dos hijos: Enrique y Gustavo. Gustavo tenía una estación de servicio. Traté de encontralos con Google, pero hasta ahora no pude. Me alegra saber que otras personas lo recuerdan con gran afecto.


Por Gustavo me enteré que su padre falleció hace unos años.

En el foro hay un usuario ENRIQUESTEFANINI, acabo de ver.


----------



## RaulFernando

Hola jorgefer,
finalmente encontré al hijo de Enrique Stefanini, hermano de Gustavo, su nombre es Enrique. Lo encontré usando Google, en un sitio de WEB llamado PlanetMath. El me dijo que sabía que te habías comunicado con Gustavo y que él le había dado tu número de teléfono, pero que al dejar pasar un tiempo ese número estaba desconnectado. Si podés dame tu nuevo número o tratá de comunicarte directamente con él.
El tambien tiene preguntas acerca de HI-END Turntables.
Gracias, Raúl.

Pensé en leer todos los comentarios hechos desde el comienzo en este forum, donde has dado detalles de la posición que ejercías en Turner. Esto me hizo recordar y quizá tambien vos recuerdes lo siguiente: Yo estaba hablando con Enrique Stefanini cuando tu, como representante de la unión, entraste a decirle a él que si no pagaban los sueldos a tiempo, los empleados no irían a trabajar al día siguiente. Tambien quizá recuerdes que yo había llevado a Argentina desde EE.UU., unos parlantes modelo Ohm F (Ohm Acoustics), que usando un principio de línea de transmision acústica, no usaban "cross-overs" por lo que reproducían una onda cuadrada sin defasaje de armónicas. Ustedes los compararon a vuestros mejores parlantes, que con algunos pequeños retoques con un equalizador reproducían con casi igual fidelidad. Los Ohm F eran conocidos en EE.UU. como unos de los mejores reproductores en esos tiempos. Nunca hubiera imaginado que después de tantos años, llegaría a leer comentarios tan detallados e interesantes hechos por vos. Revisando notas relacionadas con Argentina, encontré una carta (cuatro páginas) que me envió Enrique en enero de 1977, donde comenta muchos detalles sobre equipos Turner y como se veían afectados por la importación de euipos similares de otros países. Tengo intención de enviarle copia a su hijo Enrique y si te interesa puedo tambien enviartela a vos.


----------



## jorgefer

*RaulFernando*:

Cómo estás? Recuerdo muy bien lo de los Ohm F, los fuimos a ver con Enrique, creo que a tu casa, y quedamos muy impactados. Años después patenté un gabinete también omnidireccional, de tres vías, aunque basado en distintos principios, que sonaba muy parecido. Adjunto una foto actual, todavía tengo algunos.

Me encantaría tener esa carta, por favor adjuntala en un email.

Un abrazo


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Jorge. Puedes dar mas detalles de este gabinete? se fabrica actualmente con alguna marca?. Tienes fotos mas detalladas?. 
Omidireccional se refiere a sonido en todas las direcciones? o frente completo.?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jorgefer

*Juan Jose*:
Cada gabinete tiene cuatro parlantes que trabajan en forma horizontal, y están alineados a lo largo de un mismo eje vertical. Son dos woofers de 8", un medios y un tweeter. Tienen difusores que distribuyen el sonido en un patrón cilíndrico vertical, con lo que se escuchan igual desde todas las direcciones, permitiendo un auditorio amplio y cómodo, no restringiendo el área útil a un pequeño espacio equidistante entre los gabinetes. Los graves salen por la ranura perimetral, en tanto que los medios y agudos lo hacen por el casquete de tela superior, a la altura del oído de una persona sentada.
No están precisamente en fabricación, pero mi hijo va armando los que me quedan, a pedido, para los amigos.


----------



## Juan Jose

jorgefer dijo:


> *Juan Jose*:
> Cada gabinete tiene cuatro parlantes que trabajan en forma horizontal, y están alineados a lo largo de un mismo eje vertical. Son dos woofers de 8", un medios y un tweeter. Tienen difusores que distribuyen el sonido en un patrón cilíndrico vertical, con lo que se escuchan igual desde todas las direcciones, permitiendo un auditorio amplio y cómodo, no restringiendo el área útil a un pequeño espacio equidistante entre los gabinetes. Los graves salen por la ranura perimetral, en tanto que los medios y agudos lo hacen por el casquete de tela superior, a la altura del oído de una persona sentada.
> No están precisamente en fabricación, pero mi hijo va armando los que me quedan, a pedido, para los amigos.



Es realmente bueno el diseño! y por lo que se vé en la foto tienen muy buena estetica también. 
Los graves de 8 van de frente, o como se llama en contrafase? o son dos recintos tipos Bandpas?. 
Que diferencias le ves con un sistema omidireccional como el del la figura?



Felicitaciones por el diseño y saludos

Juan José.


----------



## jorgefer

Juan Jose dijo:


> Es realmente bueno el diseño! y por lo que se vé en la foto tienen muy buena estetica también.
> Los graves de 8 van de frente, o como se llama en contrafase? o son dos recintos tipos Bandpas?.
> Que diferencias le ves con un sistema omidireccional como el del la figura?
> 
> 
> 
> Felicitaciones por el diseño y saludos
> 
> Juan José.



Sí, los woofers van enfrentados y en contrafase. Cada uno en un recinto cerrado tipo suspensión acústica. El sistema se comporta como bandpass. 

No veo mayores semejanzas con el de la foto tuya, solamente el hecho de que los parlantes van en forma horizontal. 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Acá les dejo un par de amplificadores muy viejos. Un Siemens de 50 watts (el cual tengo armado y aún funciona) y un Fapesa de 40 watts. Ambos con todas sus características. Del Siemens venía el impreso.
Ambos recién escaneados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Tiger:
El FAPESA de 40W yo lo subí escaneado hace un par de años, y ese tiene todas las explicaciones necesarias y el PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Si no me equivoco... el Siemens lo armé ( Mi Primer Ampli ) alrededor del '74 para unos amigos que querian ser DJs !!
Soportó varias fiestas dignamente...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tigrecito , ya el Master Eduardo subió todos esos de Fapesa de 40 - 25 - 15 completos , también el de 100 a transformador , yo subí el de 50 Fapesa con entrada diferencial y creo que vos o Panda subieron el de 100 de Plaquetodo (que es el 50 de Fapesa pichicateado) y el de 100 en puente (que es basicamente la de 40 Fapesa en puente).

Pero tenía perdido ese diagrama de Siemens , que alguna vez lo armé y no sonaba mal . . .  ahora me da asquito verlo


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Bueno ché! que es un hilo muy largo. El Fapesa que subí es del Manual de semiconductores Fapesa de 1976.
Les dejo la fuente que proponía Siemens para su amplificador (una fuente universal) y un amplificador también Siemens de 7W con "integrado" (este sí que es un asquito).

Antonio: el amplificador que tengo también tuvo el mismo uso, 1 año de diskjockey sin problemas. Y aún da gusto oírlo 

PD: ahora que puse en marcha el escaner, aguántense!


----------



## marianitto94

Hola contribuyo con mis parlantes jajaja

son 3 ucoa estan en una caja llena de fibra de vidrio, 
tiene un tweeter dr-120 ucoa como el que mostro ezavalla anteriormente 
midrange 4 pulgadas ucoa
y el woofer 12 pulgadas ucoa 1225 bf campana color amarillo que tiene rotos los bordes y no me acuerdo de que material eran, si eran de goma o de tela y tengo ganas de repararlos, les adjunto una imagen aver si me pueden ayudar, lo que si se es que estaba pegada la suspencion por debajo del cono no por arriba
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












saludos!!! cuando pueda subo las fotos de la caja y del midrange!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si desapareció era FOAM , que te los venden sueltos para repararlos.

No me quiero equivocar pero no recuerdo que Ucoa usara foam , me parece que eran todos de suspensiones de tela engomada , por ahí fueron reenconados , habría que averiguar por una serie de Ucoa con licencia Jensen , y Jensen si usaba foam.

Ps es Serie Profesional , es un parlante de PM , woofer de 12' 

Saludos !


----------



## marianitto94

mil gracias por la info!! no sabria decirte si fueron reenconados pareciera que estan originales, de cuantos watts sera? o es mucho pedir jaja.. la verdad que mil gracias te pasaste!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

PS1225BF

PS = Profesional Serie

12 = 12 pulgadas

25 = 25 Watts rms

BF = Baja Frecuencia

En la calle Boulogne Sur Mer casi esquina Sarmiento (Once) el Santiagueño te vende los Foams esos , son baratos. Se pueden pegar con un cemento de contacto bueno. Previamente hay que sacarle el copito y centrar la bobina con radiografias , fijate el post de reparación der parlantes , de paso comprá los copitos nuevos un poco más grandes así te queda bien prolijo.

Saludos !




Saludos !


----------



## marianitto94

MIL gracias maestro!!!!!!,  una lastima es que no viva en la ciudad de buenos aires, vivo cerca de bahia blanca, en punta alta mas o menos 30 km queda, en bahia no te venden los repuestos asi solos, si o si los tienen que instalar ellos, la verdad que es que da una bronca, encima me cobran 6o pesos por cada parlante
solo por la suspencion, asi que voy a ver si me combiene comprarla por mercadolibre aver si tengo suerte,
un abrazo y muchos exitos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

marianitto94 dijo:


> voy a ver si me combiene comprarla por mercadolibre aver si tengo suerte,


 
Esa es otra buena opción


----------



## marianitto94

Hola de nuevo!!!! encontre un parlante que tenia de hace rato guardado subo un par de fotos aver si alguien lo conoce o sabe las especificaciones y\o caracteristicas, por que tengo ganas de repararlo

he aqui las fotos



























es pesadisimo pesara mas o menos 10 kilos o un poco mas, no se la marca ni el año, lo unico que se es que dice made in england, un saludo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que es un Goodman de 12'' desconozco el modelo exacto.

Fueron de lo mejor en los años 50, hoy son un poco obsoletos.


----------



## marianitto94

es de 15 lo tengo hace tiempo guardado me sorprendio que no se oxido, voy a ver que encuentro sobre esa marca! gracias por la info!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los Goodmans solian ser excelentes parlantes de poca potencia y 16 Ohms para voces


----------



## marianitto94

ahi lo encontre, el modelo es audiom80 es de 15 pulgadas 25watt 15ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo tengo el Audion 50m , 12' , 10 Watts y 15 Ohms 





http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/view...catnick=speakers&cfid=134964&image_id=1086279


----------



## crisbus

Hola gente del foro: Soy un amante de lo vintage, me encanta reconstruir cosas antiguas, sobre todo los electrodomesticos... Tengo en mis manos un par de parlantes UCOA, y tienen escrito lo sigiente: PS 815 T. Aguien podria informarme de lo que significa cada una de esas cosas? Tambien si hay algun tecnico o profesional de antaño, me gustaria que me comenten de la calidad de los parlantes UCOA, y que lugar ocuparia respecto a LEA y AUDIFIEL. Desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por acá hay algunos que te van a poder comentar con mas precisión, ya que yo tenía 16 años cuando jugaba con ese tipo de parlantes poniendo música.
Lo que puedo decirte luego de muchos años y estudios, es que con esos parlantes solo podés guiarte "por el como suenan", por que son de una época donde no se medían parámetros que te permitieran evaluar en concreto la forma en la que funcionan... y tampoco lo hacía LEEA y menos AUDIFIEL (o al menos no los publicaban.... lo que es igual a NADA).
Si buscás "calidad" vas a tener que invertir bastante dinero para medirlos....y en verdad no vale la pena hacerlo dada la edad de esos parlantes....


----------



## el-rey-julien

no batas la edad jajaj
es broma ,no me hagan caso ,sigan con lo suyo,mientras leo y aprendo ¡¡¡ 
saludos ¡¡ es muy bueno compartir todo esto con ustedes ¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias su majestad!!! Pero yo recién tengo 48 añitos..... soy apenas un bebé... jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien

jajaj ,en realidad yo siempre los leo y pocas veces intervengo,y cuando intervengo es para hacer un comentario ironico y troll ,pero aprendo mucho con todos ustedes,lamentablemente ya no puedo trollear como antes,pero que va ¡¡ ,si que aprendo mucho con todos ustedes ¡¡ese es el espíritu del foro,espero que muchos lo sepan aprovechar como yo lo aprovecho,
no me queda mas dar mis felicitaciones por todos sus aportes y llamarme a silencio ¡¡
mis felicitaciones ¡¡ sigan así ,es muy bueno para la comunidad ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmm , *para aquel entonces* Leea iba a la cabeza , Ucoa lo seguia como segundo , y Audifiel , Belbar y algún otro , bastante más atrás.

BF , eran lo woofers
RE , rango extendido
RM , rango medio 
AF , tweeters
TW , tweeters anteriores

PS 815 T = Professional Serie 8 pulgadas 15 Watts . . . la T no se que es

Saludos !


----------



## osobarney

Juan Jose dijo:


> Bueno, sigo muy de cerca este tema. Es muy importante saber de los origenes de la electronica en el pais de uno.
> Todavia conservos algunas cosa que mi padre tenia archivadas por si algun dia necesitaba, pero bueno ahora ya no las necesita asique las conservo como recuerdo. Les subo fotos de algunas, mas adelante subo otras.
> 
> Un trafo de salida valvular, marca Silco. Nunca utilizado.
> Un par de radios Carina (noblex) una con tandem mecanico y tr de germanio, la otra ya mas moderna. 6 transistores!!!
> Un par de tweters KINSER de 25watts rms.
> Un par de tweters ALFA & KEM, tambien de 25rms
> Un parlantito AUDIFIEL de 3 x 5 pulgadas. 3 Watts!!! Cañon jaja
> 
> bueno, un pequeño aporte, despues subo unas de un equipo completo PHILIPS de la decada del 70. Veran que terminacion las cajas !
> 
> saludos y suerte.
> 
> Juan Jose
> 
> Aca las que faltan.
> 
> saludos



Deseo agregar un comentario acerca de la calidad de los productos que hemos tenido para trabajar en aquellas èpocas (para mi  gloriosas) . Es sobre el tema de los parlantes , y en este caso les dejo una experiencia inolvidable que tuve con un parlante de 5´ Audifiel . Era una tarde en que se debìa realizar el acto escolar en el patio y minutos antes del acto se cayò al suelo el micròfono y dejò de funcionar y se me ocurre conectar en su lugar y ràpido por que se venìa la hora de inicio , un parlante de 5´ Audifiel sacado de una radio que lo hice en minutos .
Y les cuento que el sonido que se obtuvo esa tarde fue tan bueno como si hubiera sido con el micròfono ( Herus ) .
Carlos alberto Ferreyra  desde Llavallol.


----------



## janston

bueno, acá van algunas hojas de revistas que acabo de escanear para aportar algo más al tema.


----------



## LuisTesla

Otra Publicidad que encontre en una vieja revista.


----------



## piratex45

crisbus dijo:


> Hola gente del foro: Soy un amante de lo vintage, me encanta reconstruir cosas antiguas, sobre todo los electrodomesticos... Tengo en mis manos un par de parlantes UCOA, y tienen escrito lo sigiente: PS 815 T. Aguien podria informarme de lo que significa cada una de esas cosas? Tambien si hay algun tecnico o profesional de antaño, me gustaria que me comenten de la calidad de los parlantes UCOA, y que lugar ocuparia respecto a LEA y AUDIFIEL. Desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos!


Hola crisbus, hace mas de 6 meses que posteaste esta pregunta pero yo recién la veo.
Estoy viendo un catálogo Ucoa de 1981 y te cuento que los parlantes PS eran de la Serie Profesional (PS=Profesional Series) la T corresponde a la versión Técnico Industrial (estaban destinados a los fabricantes de baffles y se diferenciaban de los PS en que tenían la campana estampada que era mas barata que la de fundición de aluminio.
En este catalogo no está el PS815T pero hay un PS840RT que es de 40 Watts por lo que deduzco que el 815 debe ser de 15 W. El 8 marca las pulgadas de diámetro.
Datos del PS840RT:
Diam. 20 cm
Diam de bobina móvil. 38.51 mm
Imped. 8 ohms
Imán cerámico de 790 gramos
Frec. Reson. 60 Hz
Potencia 40 W
Rango de frec de uso. 40/14.000 Hz ( me parece muy optimista)

Si a algún amigo del foro le interesa puedo escanear el catálogo y subirlo.
Mi experiencia personal con los parlantes Ucoa fue siempre buena.
En esos años usé mucho el BF1260 (BajaFrec. 12" 60W) que tenía una Fs de 22Hz y por eso era perfecto para usar en caja cerrada con respuesta casi plana hasta los 40 Hz.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## Fogonazo

piratex45 dijo:


> .....Si a algún amigo del foro le interesa puedo escanear el catálogo y subirlo.


A mi me interesa, todavía tengo un montón de parlantes Ucoa de 12'


> Mi experiencia personal con los parlantes Ucoa fue siempre buena...


Yo también tengo gratos recuerdos del funcionamiento de los Ucoa


----------



## piratex45

janston dijo:


> bueno, acá van algunas hojas de revistas que acabo de escanear para aportar algo más al tema.


Hola janston, casi "se me pianta un lagrimón" al ver lo que escaneaste.
No puedo dejar de pensar en lo que era nuestro país en esas épocas. Gente apostando de su bolsillo al desarrollo técnico sin pedirle nada prestado o regalado al Estado.
Estado que se ocupó metódicamente en aniquilar todas estas iniciativas. De todo lo que subiste creo que no queda prácticamente nada y no por falta de capacidad técnica, sino porque hace mucho tiempo que se idolatra y privilegia lo importado y no se defiende a la industria privada del país.
Bueno, este no es un foro político pero necesito compartir con Uds. lo que pienso.
Uno de los avisos es de Acoustech y yo tengo desde 1978 unos baffles que aparecen en tu post. En las fotos que les adjunto se ve que uno de los tweeters originales, que se quemó, fue reemplazado por un Leea piezoeléctrico y el otro tenía el domo dañado por el dedo de un niño.
Cambié los tweeters hace unos 3 años por unos de cono de 4" (importados, ya que por 5 U$S como los pagué, acá no hay nada) y les adjunto la respuesta en frecuencia del baffle como está hoy, como muestra de que lo que se hacía en aquellos años era igual o mejor de lo que hoy nos ofrece la industria masiva importada.
Woofer de 13" medios de 4" y tweeters de 4".
Espero que algún día podamos volver a tener una industria electrónica que se parezca a aquella de los avisos que publicaste.
Saludos. Piratex45.


----------



## piratex45

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi me interesa, todavía tengo un montón de parlantes Ucoa de 12'
> 
> Yo también tengo gratos recuerdos del funcionamiento de los Ucoa



Fogonazo:
Además del catálogo Ucoa podrás ver los precios de 1981 (antes del Austral, peso Argentino creo, estan escritos a mano en lápiz) y los gabinetes recomendados. Demas está decirte que K=1000pesos.
Mas que un lagrimón ya es llanto pleno.!!!!!
Es un nudo en la garganta pero no deja de ser lindo recordar esos tiempos.
Saludos. Piratex45.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Piratex!!!!!!
Al fin conseguí algo de info extra de los tweeters DR120 que compré hace un par de años de $9,00   cada uno!!
La verdad es que están nuevos y sin uso, pero no daban las medidas para mis baffles, así que ni me gasté en medirlos. Pero ahora que sé que tienen una Fs de 1000Hz voy a relevar que tal van para modificar mis viejos baffles que ya necesitan re-ingeniería


----------



## LuisTesla

Publicidad UCOA

​
Planos de un Bafle UCOA publicados en revista Hobby (1976)

​


----------



## rubenchaco

Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro, abro este nuevo tema para dar a conocer a los jóvenes lo que se hacia en materia de electrónica en nuestro país, la época del radio armador, donde la mayoría de los componentes eran de manufactura nuestra y los artefactos armados en cada localidad por los técnicos. Radios, televisores, combinados, amplificadores, transceptores, etc. 
Me gustaría que aporten datos, circuitos, fotos, anécdotas de los equipos que armaban ustedes o se armaban en su localidad, desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## Scooter

... y luego llegaron los chinos a céntimo la tonelada de DVDs...


----------



## dmc

Me ha llegado para reparar, dos amplificadores Ucoa, KX 1000 y otro KX2000, lamentablemente he perdido los diagramas originales que tenía, los había escaneado, convertido en pdf y guardado en un disco externo, que se golpeo.
Si alguien los tiene, le pido que los suba. Ah, uno de los KX1000 es diferente al que conocía, ya que en lugar del driver con el BF423 este lleva un transistor bc3xx y un BDxxx (justamente este sector está incinerado), esta transformación fue echa  en fábrica ya que el impreso es original y muy parecido a los anteriores, a la salida tiene MJ15003, no se si son los originales o fueron cambiados en alguna  ocasión. Gracias y mis disculpas si este no es el lugar adecuado para este pedido.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Muy interesante el hilo. Quería consultar, y dar alguna opinión: mi consulta es acerca de la marca Trono, industria argentina de fines de los 70. Tuve un amplificador de estos, no recuerdo el modelo, un diseño chatito con vúmetros de led, de 30 watts por canal, si mal no recuerdo. Lo vendí y compré un Sansui A60, y hace poco conseguí un Audinac AT510, y realmente a pesar de la diferencia (declarada) de potencia: 90 del japonés, contra 50 del gaucho, me quedo toda la vida con el Audinac! Desde el Trono en adelante tengo como cajas un par de Elite de Ranser, las de 3 vías, woofer de 12". También tengo, pero no uso unos Audinac 725, que para mi gusto, le faltan graves.
Mando saludos a todos los amantes del audio nacional.


----------



## ramiro77

El A60 no tiene 90wrms. Tiene 45w por canal. El AT510 25 por canal si mal no recuerdo.
Los Sansui de esa línea son bastante olvidables... Estaban hechos de papel y en manos apenas descuidadas volaban las etapas de salida, al punto de que hoy por hoy es sumamente difícil encontrar uno con los ttores de potencia originales.
De todas formas, de 25 a 45 wrms no hay ni 3db de diferencia, así que son prácticamente lo mismo. No sé cómo están construidos los Audinac esos pero de seguro los Sansui eran bastante malos. Tuve dos A80 y un A40.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A la mi$&@/?*** hace rato estaba viendo la coleccion de Lupin digitalizada y hablaban de esos "no se que" (difusores creo que le decian) y les hacian una suerte de propaganda en un numero de 1976... que viejo estoy... LPM!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Era un tubo de cartón forrado en Contac , el parlante iba en un extremo , dos rejillas de adorno y el cañón le daba graves Hi-End (Of The Sound  )

Eso es de la época del Wincofon valvular  ¿no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Eso es de la época del Wincofon valvular  ¿no? *


La verdad es que no lo recuerdo... yo era muy chico en esa época, aunque seguramente vos aún no habías nacido


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo recuerdo... yo era muy chico en esa época, aunque seguramente vos aún no habías nacido


----------



## EdgardoCas

Mi hermano tenía en la radio del Gordini uno de esos tubos; los "precursores del subwoofer" (juaaaa!) 

Off topic: por qué no tengo la opción de poner emoticones???


----------



## Fogonazo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Mi hermano tenía en la radio del Gordini uno de esos tubos; los "precursores del subwoofer" (juaaaa!)
> 
> Off topic: por qué no tengo la opción de poner emoticones???



Para poner emoticones debes entrar en *"Adjuntar archivos y mas"*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Recuerdo haber escuchado un Abbey Road *MONO*  es un Winco valvular , se rayó y al reponerlo ya era Stereo


----------



## EdgardoCas

Los LP en en el sobre tenían la leyenda "stereo, puede ser reproducido también en monoaural"


----------



## EdgardoCas

Nadie conoce la marca Trono? Creo que una etiqueta que tenía el amplificador atrás decía que la fábrica estaba en Olivos...


----------



## Iván Francisco

Recuerdo la marca Trono....me suena.
También recuerdo haberme ganado unos pesos soldando algunos kits TURNER, que mi primo los vendía y me tiraba unas migajas.
También recuerdo haber tenido en la escuela primaria un amplificador UCOA a válvulas, que las maestras usaban en los recreos y actos con un micrófono...
También recuerdo, por aquellos años, ir varias veces a las exposiciones de audio que se realizaban anualmente en el Centro Municipal de Exposiciones, al lado de la Facultad de Derecho y haber escuchado por primera vez a un AUDINAC cuadrafónico con una cinta de carrete abierto, recuerdo que era una grabación de un campanario de una iglesia.
También recuerdo en esas exposiciones al Sr. Holimar, el Ing. Alex Kligman, vendiendo muy bién sus productos...en una oportunidad habían armado una mesa con 3 proyectores Kodak carusel y los bafles dobles con 2 Woofers de 13" (novedad del mercado) 2 medios de 4" y 2 tweeters Fostex...muchos recuerdos...
PD: me olvidaba....cuando terminé la primaria, me regalé mi primer LP, Creedence Clearwater Revival...lo compré MONO porque Stereo tardaba como una semana, me costó apenas m$n 1.200.- (diciembre del ´70) con la corbatita de pana de egresado de la primaria....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eeeee..... no hay como mandar un "no me gusta"... jajaja


----------



## angelwind

stexman dijo:


> hola, me encanta este foro y por supuesto los amplificadores viejitos como ya dije en mi presentacion tengo varios de ellos algunos no tan buenos ( caso los elite de ranser PA355 y el RE 206 ) pero aun asi formaron parte de lo que fue la industria argentina, y otros mejores como la phase linear 300 o el stex M220 o el turner 730 mi consulta es la siguiente tengo un par de bafles turner 304 intente sacarles la tapa para ver que tienen adentro o sea que marca de parlante y no he podido, al menos sin romper la tapa lo que seria una pena ya que estan totalmente originales, alguien sabe que marca de parlantes traen estos viejos bafle ? tienen un woofer de 12 un medio de 5 o 6  ( de afuera parece un leea )  y dos tweeter de cono de 4" al parecer son bass reflex , saludos y desde ya gracias


Stexman... el Phase Linear 300 no es industria argentina...
Los Phase linear estaban hechos en Palo Alto, California, diseñados por Bob Carver.
Aún hoy  siguen siendo unos amplis excepcionales en cuanto a su calidad.


----------



## stexman

angelwind dijo:


> Stexman... el Phase Linear 300 no es industria argentina...
> Los Phase linear estaban hechos en Palo Alto, California, diseñados por Bob Carver.
> Aún hoy  siguen siendo unos amplis excepcionales en cuanto a su calidad.



hola, gracias por el dato, si sabia lo de carver, de hecho hay un pre carver que es similar al menos de aspecto al phase linear que quiero ( por ahora solo tengo un pre sansui de la linea 77 y un mixer numark para este fin )
Tal vez me exprese mal en la presentacion, tengo algunos otros aparatos japoneses y tambien nacionales ademas de los mencionados en la presentacion, a veces me da ganas de vender todo pero cuando uno es cachivachero...
De hecho los otros dias me consegui medio cascoteado de aspecto pero electronicamente perfecto un TURNER AE18 , una hermosura como anda, para mi gusto ( de eso se trata ) supera ampliamente en calidad al elite PA355 y al audinac AT510. saludos


----------



## Marino

stexman dijo:


> hola, me encanta este foro y por supuesto los amplificadores viejitos como ya dije en mi presentacion tengo varios de ellos algunos no tan buenos ( caso los elite de ranser PA355 y el RE 206 ) pero aun asi formaron parte de lo que fue la industria argentina, y otros mejores como la phase linear 300 o el stex M220 o el turner 730 mi consulta es la siguiente tengo un par de bafles turner 304 intente sacarles la tapa para ver que tienen adentro o sea que marca de parlante y no he podido, al menos sin romper la tapa lo que seria una pena ya que estan totalmente originales, alguien sabe que marca de parlantes traen estos viejos bafle ? tienen un woofer de 12 un medio de 5 o 6  ( de afuera parece un leea )  y dos tweeter de cono de 4" al parecer son bass reflex , saludos y desde ya gracias



Holaz Stexman, no habia visto tu post con la consuilta y por ello pido disculpas en hacerte llegar la contestacion a esa misma consulta que le hice a Jorgefer ya hace un par de años y que, habitual en el,  gentilmente me contesto.


Marino dijo: Ver Mensaje

    Hola Jorgefer, vi tu pasion y conocimiento por la marca, y te molesto con una consulta ¿que marca de parlantes usaba Turner un sus bafles? yo tuve un 730 mas un juego de 320, si mal no recuerdo, aun conservo un 1210.
    otra cosa habia unos bafles con 2 w 12 2 medios y 4 tw, si no me equivoco. tenes algo sobre este ultimo? Desde ya, Gracias.

Hola Marino, bienvenido al foro! No olvides pasar a presentarte e interiorizarte de los modos y reglamentos.

En Turner aprovechábamos los mejores modelos de varias marcas, entre ellas - por supuesto - LEEA. Se usaron: el 1225 de Ucoa, el 124BF de LEEA, el tweeter de domo Philips (el que parecía un ojo), el 8" woofer de Jahro, el tweeter Belbar de cono de 4" y también el de Audifiel, el 812RE de LEEA y un 8"RE de Ucoa, un 10" Audifiel, un 5" Audifiel de medios y varios otros, si encuentro info la subo.

El baffle que comentas era el mod. 308. Nació como respuesta a la necesidad de lograr altas prestaciones a potencias más elevadas que lo corriente, ya empezaban a entrar las Nakamichi y Yamaha que tiraban lindo. Andaba muy bien pero era demasiado caro, no se vendieron muchos. Si mal no recuerdo tenían dos LEEA 124BF, no recuerdo qué medios, y cuatro tweeters de domo Philips, que después se reemplazaron lor unos Jahro que eran una copia. Éstos no andaban mal, pero había que seleccionarlos.



Stexman:  con respecto a los frentes de tus bafles, yo tuve los 302 con el mismo sistema y con algo de paciencia los retire. Estan clavados pero salen facilmente y si deseas, podes adaptarle algun iman para hacerlos retirables.


----------



## Panzer2

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Nadie conoce la marca Trono? Creo que una etiqueta que tenía el amplificador atrás decía que la fábrica estaba en Olivos...



Bueno, les cuento... La marca Trono Audio Sistemas era de Castelar en el oeste del GBA. En los años `80, yo cursaba 4º año de Tècnico en electrònica en el Industrial y comencè a hacer mis primeras armas en Trono.
Trabajaba en vacaciones de invierno y de verano en la empresa, durante el resto del año era armador de plaquetas en forma domiciliaria.
Era bastante innovadora para aquellos años, no en la electrónica, pero si en la estética estilo japonesa de los ´80.
para mi gusto, los equipos mas lindos salieton entre el ´80 y ´85.

Un usuario dijo que tenía un Trono chatito con vumetros a leds,ç de 30w/canal, ese amplificador era el SAM-70. Tenía un aire japones tremendo...
En fin, me agarró nostalgia y me puse a escribir...


----------



## urubamba

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> Les hago una consulta, tal vez ya la hicieron, si la hicieron les doy permiso para que me azoten.
> Tengo una caja de unos parlantes 6x9 marca Jensen, son viejos es mas uno ya tiene toda la suspension mufada. Y lo que me intriga es que dice ""Industria Argentina"", por lo que tengo entendido Jensen fue y es una empresa Estado Unidense.
> 
> Bueno queria saber si esto era cierto.
> 
> Saludos



Siempre leo el foro, recién veo esto.

Ensamblar un parlante no es gran cosa si tenés todos los componentes.
Los mismos se importaban sueltos ( hasta los pegamentos )  y se armaban en el país._ Creo_ que era en Salta que estaba como zona de promoción industrial o sino en Tierra del Fuego como se hace ahora con los celulares, Tv´s, etc. 

La empresa se llamaba Rexson, estaban por la Ov.Olivera si mal no recuerdo, trabajé allí un tiempo. También vendían un car-stereo ( muy elemental, hecho en Taiwán ) con marca Jensen. La marca Jensen era excelente en parlantes, sobre todo en esos años en car-audio, el modelo 6x9 triaxial era muy buscado ( más que Pioneer ) por su calidad de sonido.
Yo compré años después un coaxial para autos de 2 vías,  ( modelo E-1188 ) cuando ya no quedaban más Jensen en ningún lado.
Nunca me gustaron como sonaban, los puse en las puertas del Duna, hasta que se estropearon los conos por la entrada de agua obligatoria en el interior de las puertas, por más que haya  desagote, la humedad los deformó todos ( no existía el polipropileno, bextrene, ni nada de eso ) eran de pulpa de celulosa ( cartón, lo clásico negro ) Y resulta que los guardé cuando vendí el auto y ahora los quiero recuperar. Las bobinas estaban con varias espiras en corto, por eso sonaban mal, me los vendieron usados y estropeados por exceso de potencia.

Si interesa subo fotos.

Saludos





Panzer2 dijo:


> Bueno, les cuento... La marca Trono Audio Sistemas era de Castelar en el oeste del GBA.



Los conocí,eran clientes míos, llegaron a armar en el país un lindo deck de casette, importando los componentes de la parte parte mecánica, la electrónica y el gabinete eran fabricadas en Argentina. Por lo menos eso me explicaba el Ingeniero que era uno de los dueños. También tengo fotos del mismo porque me quedaron algunas revistas de Audio Universal. 

Saludos


----------



## Panzer2

urubamba dijo:


> Siempre leo el foro, recién veo esto.
> 
> Los conocí,eran clientes míos, llegaron a armar en el país un lindo deck de casette, importando los componentes de la parte parte mecánica, la electrónica y el gabinete eran fabricadas en Argentina. Por lo menos eso me explicaba el Ingeniero que era uno de los dueños. También tengo fotos del mismo porque me quedaron algunas revistas de Audio Universal.
> 
> Saludos



Que bueno! Que les vendias que eran clientes tuyos? Capaz que nos conocemos!
Podes escanear y subir las fotos de AudioUniversal que tenes de Trono?
Saludos


----------



## urubamba

Panzer2 dijo:


> Que bueno! Que les vendias que eran clientes tuyos? Capaz que nos conocemos!
> Podes escanear y subir las fotos de AudioUniversal que tenes de Trono?
> Saludos



Seguramente nos podemos haber cruzado en alguna casa de audio. Por ese entonces ( estuve en otras empresas del rubro audio - Audio 2001, Enrique Udenio y Cia - y en muchas más de otros productos, p.e construcción, - muchos años en Techesco - pinturas ( Akzo Sikkens ex Miluz ) yo estaba en Sonotechnika, comercializaban Electro Voice (línea PA) , auriculares y bafles Koss, accesorios para vinilos Cecil E.Watts, y _llegamos _a fabricar ( aramos dijo el mosquito )  los cables especiales de audio para speakers Sonolink, inspirados en los por ése entonces famosos Monster Cable de Usa. Tengo foto de este último, después la agrego. Muy bien fabricados, terminales bañados en oro y todo, ojo al piojo !  
Te adjunto lo ofrecido y solicitado por vos, me alegro que interese a los jovatitos, ja,ja.
Vos por dónde andabas ? , creo recordar que en algún foro ya nos cruzamos  antes por lo de Trono ( me pa que fué en el extinto DVDmanía ) 
Quizás estabas en algun empresa del listado de abajo... los visité a todos los de capital y pcia de Buenos Aires ( antes se llamaban así, nada de CABA, qué es eso ? :- 
Y encontré un link que dice :

......_.Fulano de tal_, 1986 - 1987: REXSON SAN LUIS 
SA Jefe de Ingeniería. Responsable de diseño, 
ingeniería de fábrica y bajo licencia JENSEN. Inc. (USA).

así que me autocorrijo, los parlantes car-audio Jensen se fabricaban en San Luis, no en Salta, y bueh, empieza con S, no ?  ggg....


----------



## eleccortez

pregunta en Argentina no se fabricaron amplificadores para uso P.A ? de 500 o 1000w .


----------



## janston

eleccortez dijo:


> pregunta en Argentina no se fabricaron amplificadores para uso P.A ? de 500 o 1000w .



si, y por dar un ejemplo la marca wilkok fabrico amplificadores de 600+600w rms alla por los años 80, muy robustos y confiables, literalmente para agarrarlos a martillazos y no se rompian. No es muy famosa a nivel nacional, pero si muy conocida en santa fe. Ademas de esos habia lineas de 80+80, 250+250, 500+500, 500 monocanal y una de 800 o 1000w monocanal pero de esta ultima potencia no recuerdo bien sus datos.

aun hoy existe, podrias consultarles


----------



## eleccortez

Encontré  una imagen de una  potencia vieja se llama KEL-SE y se fabricaba es Sta. Fe Argentina. a ver si alguien la conoce .


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> pregunta en Argentina no se fabricaron amplificadores para uso P.A ? de 500 o 1000w .



Suponiendo que te refieres a unos cuantos años atrás.

Hacer un amplificador de potencia (>300W) hasta hace un par de décadas atrás no era nada fácil.

Para conseguir potencia se parte de una tensión de alimentación mínima. Los transistores de salida deben poder manejar esa tensión.

Hasta no hace mucho tiempo conseguir transistores para tensiones "Altas" era poco menos que imposible. 
Yo emplee durante mucho tiempo los *MJ15003* que permiten tensiones de hasta 140V lo que permite, con suerte y viento a favor unos 300W (2 pares)

En una oportunidad (197x) diseñé y armé un amplificador de 1000W, con 2N3055 armando una etapa de salida de transistores en serie (3 por rama) y varios de estos array´s en paralelo, creo que eran 30 transistores en total.
Poner a punto esto era una "Real jaqueca".

Lo mismo ocurría con los capacitores de la fuente, se conseguían de solo 63V, así que también había que recurrir a armar series-paralelo. 
También con los parlantes. 

Eso si, los transformadores eran más fáciles de mandar a armar, y proporcionalmente mucho mas económicos que ahora.


----------



## crimson

Todo era más pequeño en esa época... en los '70s se hacía un apilado de etapas de potencia; para sacar 400W se apilaban 4 etapas de 100W, típica con 4 2N3055H comprados en Eneka o en Galli. También eran pequeños los baffles, los de 12" no aguantaban mucho más de 100W, y no había drivers de compresión como hoy, se hacían unas "medieras" con parlantes rango extendido y unas "Twitteras" con reproductores de agudos de cartón... ¡Qué pobreza! Pero con ingenio todo se solucionaba.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eramos tan pobres.... pero teníamos ingenio...


----------



## eleccortez

y para los grandes recitales de mucho publico como se arreglavan en esa epoca ?


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> y para los grandes recitales de mucho publico como se arreglavan en esa epoca ?



En lugar de Line-Array columnas con parlantes de alto SPL y muchos amplificadores de no mucha potencia y sin sub-graves.


----------



## urubamba

Fogonazo dijo:


> En lugar de Line-Array columnas con parlantes de alto SPL y muchos amplificadores de no mucha potencia y sin sub-graves.




No todo lo actual es mejor que lo pasado en el mundo PA ...
Entre los Line Array y los amplificadores PWM , dónde antes se necesitaban dos camiones para el transporte de todo del fierrerío, hoy se logran los mismo niveles de SPL llevando todo en una modesta pick- up, costos son costos....pero , suenan igual que  " los de antes " ?

Yo no puedo opinar sobre lo moderno porque no voy a los recitales en estadios de fútbol, pero, que me perdonen los jóvenes, eso es _ir a escuchar música ?_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

urubamba dijo:


> Yo no puedo opinar sobre lo moderno porque no voy a los recitales en estadios de fútbol, pero, que me perdonen los jóvenes, *eso es ir a escuchar música ?*


Y por que no???
La gente cambia, las civilizaciones evolucionan (o involucionan? ), los gustos se ajustan a nuevas modas, los medios cambian las modas con facilidad y las personas se dejan llevar... en fin... nada diferente a lo de siempre


----------



## crimson

eleccortez dijo:


> y para los grandes recitales de mucho publico como se arreglavan en esa epoca ?



El año pasado tuve el gusto de charlar con Claudio Gabis y con Isa Portugheis de los viejos tiempos (La Pesada del Rock & Roll) y me comentaban que salían con equipos de Juan José Robles (más conocido por Robertone), que eran dos columnas de 200W cada una ¡Una locura para la época! En general se usaba para mezclar voces y algo de batería, el bajo y la viola sonaban con sus propios amplificadores. ¡Mucha agua corrió bajo el puente!
Saludos C


----------



## pandacba

Aparte convengamos que hoy por hoy pareciera lo único que importa era la potencia.
En aquellos tiempo se le daba más importancia en general a la calidad.
Tampoco en general se necesitaba tanta potencia, no era necesario aturdirse, Tener en cuenta que ese tema no solo era aqui era en general en el mundo por lo que expuso Fogonoazo... Tabien convenir que en los 70 coexistian distintas tecnologias y se utilizaban, aparte de los array de parlantes, tambien se ponian amplificadores en paralelo. los cabezales de las guitarras de los rocker eran valvulares.
Incluso hubo aqui en el pais quien fabrico un parlante de 30 pulgadas.
Incluso en los manuales de instalación se tomaba un puñado de Wats por persona, muy inferior al que se toma hoy en dia


----------



## elgriego

Buenas tardes ,Uno lee este post ,y dan ganas de llorar ,Cuanto se perdio en el camino,por politicas de desindustrializacion,y etc etc etc,Al ver el equipo trono ,recorde ,que una vez repare uno ,y no estaba tan mal ,para la epoca,y Pensar que en segmentos profesionales ,algunas empresas se destacaron y se destacan,como el caso de ingenieria bonello,y las de mi rubro de la Rf Tambien.

Con respecto al volumen ,necesario para digamos bailar o disfrutar de un hecho artistico ,.Fue cambiando de epoca en epoca,me acuerdo que Papá,me conto que alla por los 40 (cuando todabia no llegaba la letricidad!!! al campo),Que para los bailongos,tenia una vitrola rca con garganta de oro,y eso alcanzaba para los bailes del pueblo y estamos hablando de mas de 500 personas,y de grabaciones en discos de shellac de 78,con milongas,valses y pasodobles.Con respecto a la epoca que yo conoci,y cuando pasaba musica,jeje. Es como dice fogonazo,no existian tr ,capaces de manejar semejantes voltages.(Bue existian ,pero se usaban en las fuentes de los radares de la armada),Y aparatos similares,Muy lejos y poco  accesibles a los mortales de esa epoca,lo comun eran amplificadores de 100w estamos hablando de los 80,tener algo que entregara 300,y parlantes capaces de manejar esas potencias,era como ser extraterrestre,recuerdo que mi primer mezclador era casero ,dos potes rotativos ,en una caja de fuente,y las bandejas eran dos winco,capturados a la familia,y el power era de 70+70, Cuyo diagrama venia en los manuales de Texas Instruments.Con eso pasabamos musica,y alegrabamos casamientos y cumples de 15 Y Asaltos ,No bastaba mas que eso,Despues, con la apertura de la importacion y los cambios tecnologicos,se abrieron otras posibilidades.Y Necesidades.

Los invito a que vean este video (Indice temporal 36-05)  y observen la superconsola y pa que se utilizaron en rock hasta que se ponga el sol






,Y estamos hablando de un recital, en donde entre otros, toco Vox Dei,el flaco,Color Humano etc etc,Es increible como estos tipos tocaban sin nada,Bah con lo mas importante las ganas.

Bue, Basta de Nostalgias

Hoy dia se usa esto hasta para un conjunto de.........






Y los Correspondientes Pa, con Line Array.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> ...lo comun eran amplificadores de 100w estamos hablando de los 80,tener algo que entregara 300,y parlantes capaces de manejar esas potencias,era como ser extraterrestre,*recuerdo que mi primer mezclador era casero ,dos potes rotativos ,en una caja de fuente,y las bandejas eran dos winco,capturados a la familia,y el power era de 70+70, Cuyo diagrama venia en los manuales de Texas Instruments.Con eso pasabamos musica,y alegrabamos casamientos y cumples de 15 Y Asaltos ,No bastaba mas que eso,...*


Jajaja....   que viejo estoy.... 
Cuando ponía musica en los 80's usábamos un mezclador de 4 canales hecho con un par de µA741 (uno DIL y el otro en capsula metálica) que diseñé y armé . Mi socio hizo el ampli FAPESA de 100 (+100)W .. ese que usaba el trafo como driver y que subí al foro el siglo pasado. Y con eso, mas dos cajas con Audifiel(es) de 12", 6" y un tweeter de cono de 4"  y un xover comercial que pillamos por ahí, poníamos música los sábados en los "asaltos" y al final nos comíamos toda la plata en unos brutos lomitos .
Antes de ese ampli de 100+100 usábamos unampli Audison de 60W de mi socio, que era MONOAURAL , así que con ambas cajas mas otras varias "cajitas" con parlantes de todo tipo y color poníamos música también.
Y las luces de colores eran latas de 1 litro de aceite de auto YPF, lavadas con detergente para sacarles la grasa, con un portafoco adentro y atornilladas en una madera para que hubieran varias juntas. Adentro poníamos focos blancos de 100W y tapabamos la lata con celofán de color y listo!!!! También teníamos algunos focos que no recuerdo el nombre técnico, que eran como un cono con un vidrio de color grueso al frente y eran de 150W (creo...) pero esos eran muuuuy caros así que no los usábamos mucho, en especial el amarillo que iluminaba a todos y todas, y que las viejas pedían a gritos cuando los vagos les empezaban a apretar a las nenas  .
Y no les cuento del equipo de luces por que ya tengo que ir a secarme las lágrimas....


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajaja....   que viejo estoy....
> Cuando ponía musica en los 80's usábamos un mezclador de 4 canales hecho con un par de µA741 (uno DIL y el otro en capsula metálica) que diseñé y armé . Mi socio hizo el ampli FAPESA de 100 (+100)W .. ese que usaba el trafo como driver y que subí al foro el siglo pasado. Y con eso, mas dos cajas con Audifiel(es) de 12", 6" y un tweeter de cono de 4"  y un xover comercial que pillamos por ahí, poníamos música los sábados en los "asaltos" y al final nos comíamos toda la plata en unos brutos lomitos .
> Antes de ese ampli de 100+100 usábamos unampli Audison de 60W de mi socio, que era MONOAURAL , así que con ambas cajas mas otras varias "cajitas" con parlantes de todo tipo y color poníamos música también.
> Y las luces de colores eran latas de 1 litro de aceite de auto YPF, lavadas con detergente para sacarles la grasa, con un portafoco adentro y atornilladas en una madera para que hubieran varias juntas. Adentro poníamos focos blancos de 100W y tapabamos la lata con celofán de color y listo!!!! También teníamos algunos focos que no recuerdo el nombre técnico, que eran como un cono con un vidrio de color grueso al frente y eran de 150W (creo...) pero esos eran muuuuy caros así que no los usábamos mucho, en especial el amarillo que iluminaba a todos y todas, y que las viejas pedían a gritos cuando los vagos les empezaban a apretar a las nenas  .
> Y no les cuento del equipo de luces por que ya tengo que ir a secarme las lágrimas....



Yo las latas de aceite de 1 litro defondaba una y la soldaba de a 2 para hacer un tuvo mas largo, daba una imagen mas profesional a la iluminación. 

Hasta que llegué a esto paso mucho tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese era el foco!!!! Teníamos rojo, verde y el odiado amarillo...
Fogo: Como se llama esa lámpara????


----------



## Fogonazo

Esa es la famosa *PAR 38*, "Indestructible"

Se pelaba el color pero rara ves se quemaba, todavía debo tener algunas


----------



## elgriego

Mi estimado doctor ,su mix era alta tecnologia,el mio tenia 4 transistores bc 549,Vio por la relacion señal ruido.La verda andaba muy bien el fapesa con trafo Y digo yo ese ,controlador de luces  ,era a teclas plasnavi,o utilizaba los prestigiosos tic 226




Pd  Es cierto que viejos que estamos ,Me pasa a veces cuando charlo con los ing y Profesionales jovenes, Cuando les cuento ,que yo hacia juegos en mi computadora sinclair de 2k de memoria,y me dicen asombrados ,no puede ser,(2K No alcanzan para nada!!!!) deben ser 2 Mb algunos aventuran 2Gb

Que se va a hacer ,el que no convivio con esas tecnologias jamas nos va a entender,seguramente nos veran, como yo, en mi caso veia a esa edad, a los viejos de la valvulas.

Saludos Mi estimado Amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mi primer juego de luces audiorítmico *"Automático"*  era un transformador aislador, un potenciómetro y un TRIAC.

No se imaginan la cara de los que estaban comprando en ENEKA cuando lo pedí, si hubiera pedido un alíen a lunares no me habrían mirado tan raro 
Era un RCA de 12A 400V, me preguntaban como esa "Porquería chiquita" podía manejar semejante corriente.

Obviamente el francés de ENEKA fue a la estantería y me lo trajo, estaba en la avanzada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y cuando se quemaba era para llorar, por que valían una fortuna.... hummmm... mejor el celofan y la lata de aceite . Así teníamos nosotros, pero sin la azul...



Y también la infaltable "luz negra"...  que luego, en mis epocas de universidad, se transformara en la "borradora de EPROM del *Pichu *(este era el dueño de la panera donde estaba la lámpara)"  .



Muy buena lámpara!!!! Los que querían apretarse a alguna dama *NO* *DEBIAN*   ir de con camisa o remera blanca por que brillaban en el medio de la gente


----------



## pandacba

Claro las famosas luces psicodelicas, que también armaba uno mismo...habia otra igual que esa, que era como de dos colores y resaltaba de colores y la infaltable lúz negra.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> Mi estimado doctor ,su mix era alta tecnologia,el mio tenia 4 transistores bc 549,Vio por la relacion señal ruido.La verda andaba muy bien el fapesa con trafo Y* digo yo ese ,controlador de luces  ,era a teclas plasnavi,o utilizaba los prestigiosos tic 226*
> ....
> Saludos Mi estimado Amigo.


JUAAAAAA!!!! No caí tan bajo con usar pulsadores de timbre para prender las luces!!!!! Era un juego de dos canales, uno de ellos con una plaqueta Audison con "optoacoplador"    y el otro se lo cuento a Fogo...

Un gran abrazo!!!!



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi primer juego de luces audiorítmico *"Automático"*  era un transformador aislador, un potenciómetro y un TRIAC.


Siiiiiiiiii.... ese mismo era el otro canal de mi equipo!!!!!!! Y el trafo aislador era un trafo de salida de radio Spica!!!!!   .

Y llegaron las fotos del juego de luces!!!!! (no pidan milagros... el coso tiene mas de 35 años y aún funciona)







*PD:* Absténganse de comentar sobre los spaghetti  

.


----------



## elgriego

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi primer juego de luces audiorítmico *"Automático"*  era un transformador aislador, un potenciómetro y un TRIAC.
> 
> No se imaginan la cara de los que estaban comprando en ENEKA cuando lo pedí, si hubiera pedido un alíen a lunares no me habrían mirado tan raro
> Era un RCA de 12A 400V, me preguntaban como esa "Porquería chiquita" podía manejar semejante corriente.
> 
> Obviamente el francés de ENEKA fue a la estantería y me lo trajo, estaba en la avanzada


 
Y de que año estamos hablando su Ilustrisima???.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

1 o dos bandejas?  desvanecedor a simple o doble pote?
Me acuerdo que en esos tiempos en las tiendas tenia para el público circutos y plaquetas de todo tipo.
y entre los más buscados estaban los para las lucea audio ritmicas... recuerdo la mayoria de las placas armadas eran con semiconductores texas Industria Argentina


----------



## urubamba

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que no???
> La gente cambia, las civilizaciones evolucionan (o involucionan? ), los gustos se ajustan a nuevas modas, los medios cambian las modas con facilidad y las personas se dejan llevar... en fin... nada diferente a lo de siempre



Depende del color del cristal conque se mire , a mí no me gusta el quilombo y el descontrol... También existían los foros romanos y había que luchar contra las fieras y después ( en caso de ganar, cosa harto difícil ) esperar a ver el pulgar del emperador...comparado con eso, evolucionamos. Pero nunca se murió tanta gente de hambre en el mundo como ahora ni nunca hubo tanta desigualdad. Eso es involución. Pero pido disculpas a los jóvenes, veo fué una frase desafortunada, que vivan su tiempo, yo lo hice también.



Yo querría subir un link sobre la potencia y el SPL en los sistemas de PA que me gustó mucho, pero el foro ( éste, no el de los romanos, por suerte ) , aún no me lo permite.

Quizás alguien me tira una manito, y siempre y cuando no sea Off Topic. 

sound.westhost.com_barra_articles_barra_pa_punto_htm

es como la revista, Muy Interesante ( existe aún ? )


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así salían !


----------



## Fogonazo

Esa época era "Lo máximo", se podía investigar, fabricar, mandar a fabricar y todo a un costo accesible.

Conocí un húngaro que fabricaba lámparas, me hizo una tanda de lámparas con la misma forma de las PAR 38, pero mas chicas en tamaño y potencia y vidrio fino, pero a un precio muy accesible eran excelentes.* [Edit On]* Iaguales a la que publicó 2M* [Edit Off]*
En otra oportunidad me fabricó una serie de lámparas tipo gota en 4 colores que resultaron un fracaso, al momento de quemarse hacían un corto y volaban los TRIAC´s


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> Y de que año estamos hablando su Ilustrisima???.


Supongo que de 1980.... o por ahí cerca. El mío es de ese año...

PD: Ahí les puse _*fotos*_ del equipo de luces


----------



## Fogonazo

elgriego dijo:


> Y de que año estamos hablando su Ilustrisima???.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Me niego a declarar sin la presencia de mis asesores letrados 




Veamos , esto fue antes del 72

Lástima que no tengo ni una mísera foto de mi *último* equipo de luces, 16 canales con salida matrizada 4 * 4 (1984 Aprox) 

Sin micros, a fuerza de pura y bruta lógica discreta pero CMOS 


 *! Que lo tiró de las patas ¡, !Que viejo que soy ¡*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Veamos , esto fue *antes del 72*






​


----------



## DOSMETROS

En 4º o 5º año usábamos latas de aceite de 4 lts  pintadas de negro mate , esas lámparas de 250 y acriílicos de colores. A las latas les hacíamos unos agujeros _triangulares_ con unos abrelatas especiales de aquella época (ahora ya no se ven)

Usabamos dos amplificadores , el Fapesa de 40+40 que conservo y debo fotos , y un Siemens de 50+50 (el de solo 6 transistores ). El mezclador  el mezclador  el mezclador eran dos potenciómetros dobles que le injertaba entre los pre y las potencias: uno manejaba los auriculares y el otro la salida 

4 bafles , dos Leea y dos Ucoa de 12 + rango medio-extendido de 8 pulgadas y tweeters de cono de cartón , el Leea tenía además de domo , con los divisores de la época de Leea y Ucoa.

Luz audiorrítmica hecha con tres filtros elementales y triacs , trafo de audio de aislación , pero además tenía tres teclas de timbre  para manejarlas manualmente 

Al principio no teníamos máquina de humo y usábamos un polvo que se echaba en algo caliente (calentador infrarrojo de porcelana y resistencia). Una vez nos paró la policía y preguntaban por ese polvo blanco (que era cómo medio kilo). . . My God


----------



## pppppo

Poniamos musica con dos pot. rca 130, un bafle con un belbar 100 12" y un kem alfa de campana de fundicion y cono blanco, un mesclador con 741 y potes deslizables en una caja de frente de chapa de aluminio ( lo que fue calar eso a mano), dos mic, dos phono y dos aux, cuatro tw audifiel. Un dia, como conectabamos todo con alargues de fichas de dos patas comunes) nos enchufaron los 12" a la red y volaron los parlantes. Le salio cara la cosa al muchachito. Trajimos dos de 10" y con eso zafamos. 
Futbol en el recuerdo...pernia, mastrangelo, potente....


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> JUAAAAAA!!!! No caí tan bajo con usar pulsadores de timbre para prender las luces!!!!! Era un juego de dos canales, uno de ellos con una plaqueta Audison con "optoacoplador"    y el otro se lo cuento a Fogo...
> 
> Un gran abrazo!!!!
> 
> 
> Siiiiiiiiii.... ese mismo era el otro canal de mi equipo!!!!!!! Y el trafo aislador era un trafo de salida de radio Spica!!!!!   .
> 
> Y llegaron las fotos del juego de luces!!!!! (no pidan milagros... el coso tiene mas de 35 años y aún funciona)
> 
> 
> 
> *PD:* Absténganse de comentar sobre los spaghetti
> 
> .



Me mato la marca JVC ,Y el Letraset de la serigrafia!!! Estimado doctor Ud es Electronico O bobinador de motores???Digo por el espagueti juajua.
Pd No me abstuve ,soy malo y me gusta serlo.:




Fogonazo dijo:


> Me niego a declarar sin la presencia de mis asesores letrados
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/fogo_inc.jpg​
> Veamos , esto fue antes del 72
> 
> Lástima que no tengo ni una mísera foto de mi *último* equipo de luces, 16 canales con salida matrizada 4 * 4 (1984 Aprox)
> 
> Sin micros, a fuerza de pura y bruta lógica discreta pero CMOS
> 
> 
> *! Que lo tiró de las patas ¡, !Que viejo que soy ¡*



Eso Si que es tecnologia!. Por eso ud es quien es, Su Ilustrisima,y nosotros simples siervos.

Saludos.




En 4º o 5º año usábamos latas de aceite de 4 lts  pintadas de negro mate , esas lámparas de 250 y acriílicos de colores. A las latas les hacíamos unos agujeros _triangulares_ con unos abrelatas especiales de aquella época (ahora ya no se ven)

Usabamos dos amplificadores , el Fapesa de 40+40 que conservo y debo fotos , y un Siemens de 50+50 (el de solo 6 transistores ). El mezclador  el mezclador  el mezclador eran dos potenciómetros dobles que le injertaba entre los pre y las potencias: uno manejaba los auriculares y el otro la salida 

4 bafles , dos Leea y dos Ucoa de 12 + rango medio-extendido de 8 pulgadas y tweeters de cono de cartón , el Leea tenía además de domo , con los divisores de la época de Leea y Ucoa.

Luz audiorrítmica hecha con tres filtros elementales y triacs , trafo de audio de aislación , pero además tenía tres teclas de timbre  para manejarlas manualmente 

Al principio no teníamos máquina de humo y usábamos un polvo que se echaba en algo caliente (calentador infrarrojo de porcelana y resistencia). Una vez nos paró la policía y preguntaban por ese polvo blanco (que era cómo medio kilo). . . My God [/quote]

Se Dan Cuenta antes pa ser Dj,habia que saber electronica,No Como Ahora, Que pasan Musica electronica,pero de electronica Cero.


----------



## Lucho LP

Esas lámparas Par38: no eran las mismas que se usaban en los semáforos de Buenos Aires hasta no hace mucho?
Saludos, muy interesante y entretenido el tema, se aprende mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lucho LP dijo:


> Esas lámparas Par38: no eran las mismas que se usaban en los semáforos de Buenos Aires hasta no hace mucho?
> Saludos, muy interesante y entretenido el tema, se aprende mucho.



Nop, los semáforos empleaban lámparas comunes de filamento con reflector parabólico


----------



## Lucho LP

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, los semáforos empleaban lámparas comunes de filamento con reflector parabólico



, estaba pensando en el elevado consumo de todo el sistema... como ha cambiado todo, por suerte!
Gracias por el dato, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> Me mato la marca JVC ,Y el Letraset de la serigrafia!!! Estimado doctor *Ud es Electronico O bobinador de motores???Digo por el espagueti juajua.*
> Pd No me abstuve ,soy malo y me gusta serlo.:


  
Usted es muy malo Mr. Greek 
Cuando armé ese aparatejo debo haber tenido 15 o 16 años, y ya había visto en revistas (se acuerda que no había la interné?) los spaghetti de plástico y los termocontraíbles, pero no los conseguía por acá hasta que fuí a un negocio de electricidad chiquito y medio perdido donde encontré de todas las medidas .... pero ya era tarde...


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usted es muy malo Mr. Greek
> Cuando armé ese aparatejo debo haber tenido 15 o 16 años, y ya había visto en revistas (se acuerda que no había la interné?) los spaghetti de plástico y los termocontraíbles, pero no los conseguía por acá hasta que fuí a un negocio de electricidad chiquito y medio perdido donde encontré de todas las medidas .... pero ya era tarde...



 Buen Dia Estimado Colega,Es evidente que vos, sos de los pocos Ingenieros ,Al Igual que yo que ingresaron a la facu ,con conocimientos previos de Electronica,Yo Me inicie a muy temprana edad en las cuestiones electricas,tenia un padrino, un Griego jaja, que era electromecanico y maquinista de barcos, Por lo que, en ese tipo de tecnologias era un libro abierto,el me enseño de muy chico,  todo lo referente a conexiones monofasicas , trifasicas,motores Estrella triangulo,etc,(y Pensar  que ahora no dejo a mis hijas ni tocar un enchufe). Bueno ,mi ideal ,para cuando  fuera grandeEra ser electricista o ing electromecanico,Hasta que por alla ,Año 77 Cayo en mis manos una revista lupin,que decia como hacer una sirena ululante,o algo asi. Y desde ese momento comenzo este viaje vertiginoso ,hasta estos dias, Que espero poder continuar ,mientras el cuerpo aguante y este sobre este mundo. 

Pd Cuando compraba leds aca en mardel ,me daban de vuelto resistencias.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeee.... tal cual!!!
Yo comencé con la electrónica cuando tenía 11 o 12 años... y la revista Lupin era mi guía , pero nunca le metí "muy en serio" por que no tenía muchos conocimientos de física y matemática como para entender las cosas que sucedían en los circuitos electrónicos  y nunca me gustó hacer cosas electrónicas copiándolas de otros (que tampoco había tanto para copiar ) sin entender lo que pasaba.

Ya en la secundaria la cosa fué diferente, y si bien no existía la especialidad electrónica en mi escuela (yo soy técnico mecánico ) teníamos algunos docentes que eran ingenieros o técnicos electrónicos y además nos mataban con física y matemática, así que a los 15 o 16 años ya pude entrar mejor posicionado en la electrónica, lo que me sirvió muuuucho para ir muy bien en la facu....

Ya luego de la universidad me metí mas en la parte informática, que es donde estoy ahora, pero sigo con la electrónica por que no puedo despegarme de conectar cosas, probar si funcionan o tener que ajustarlas, soldar PCBs y el embole de armar gabinetes. Es inútil... no puedo estar sin hacer algo de eso...


Saludos!!


----------



## nasaserna

Historia del Audio Argentina............. pero parece que estuvieran hablando de mi Historia propia   y no es Argentina, pero.... que bueno es ver como aquí en el foro y en la electrónica estamos más o menos parecidos en America del sur. mis respetos....... no puedo opinar más sin meterme mucho:


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . .Ya en la secundaria la cosa fué diferente, y si bien no existía la especialidad electrónica en mi escuela *(yo soy técnico mecánico )* teníamos algunos docentes que eran ingenieros o técnicos electrónicos y además nos mataban con física y matemática, así que a los 15 o 16 años ya pude entrar mejor posicionado en la electrónica, lo que me sirvió muuuucho para ir muy bien en la facu....



   *! Yo también ¡*   

_*"Dios los cría y el blanco sanjuanino los amontona"*_




nasaserna dijo:


> . . . . . no puedo opinar más sin meterme mucho:



*FogoNorma* 3,1416 ²²³³³ Está absolutamente prohibido  meterse


----------



## nasaserna

Lo mas gracioso es que yo empecé a tratar de estudiar eléctrónica a los 11 años  . estuve tratando de estudiar un curso por correspondencia con la National Schools (valvulas).
mi primer mixer fué en un tarro de galletas del 79,  trabajé de DJ, claro con los tarnamesa Garrard, cornetas de iglesia (New Yorked) un ampli tipo............. 2N3055.  (éramos tan pobr.....)

bachillerato técnico,  estudiando *Ingeniería Mecánica*,  me fuí para *tecnología Electrónica*, etc....
Mejor no sigo...... a pesar de  ser tan viejito. en mi pueblito eramos tan pobr.....

Suficiente con la fogonorma antes de llegar al 3.1417



Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Yo también ¡*
> 
> _*"Dios los cría y el blanco sanjuanino los amontona"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FogoNorma* 3,1416 ²²³³³ Está absolutamente prohibido  meterse



epero que antes del  , no  hubiera un punto....

PD. pido disculpas por entrar sin visa ni pasaporte, y no se si el formulario fogopapal lo diligencié bien


----------



## elgriego

Buenas tardes Amigos Colegas,Esto, ya no tiene que ver con la historia del audio en nuestra país, Pero.....

Ya que el colega Nasaserna y ud Ilustrisima Fogo y D.Zoidberg,Contaron ,la manera en que se iniciaron en este mundo,paso a contarles parte del mio,Como ya dije ,a muy temprana edad ya metia la mano ,en instalaciones electricas,Auque quizas Ud. no lo crean a los cinco años ya sabia conectar un punto y toma en esa época se usaba cable rojo ,para la F verde o azul para el N y amarillo para el retorno y las llaves eran las imfar línea tecla luminosa(unas verdes fosforescentes) jaja  eso es viejo, bien cuando por fin termine la primaria, mi Vieja me anoto en la ENET n1,yo que ya era ávido lector de la Lupin ,ya había leído transistorin te inicia en electrónica, por lo que mas o menos la Junaba ,tanto en practica ,como en teoria. De esta manera y con toda la alegría, voy a la ENET…Mi Primer día en el industrial,fue decepcionante ,sobre todo cuando me entere,que recién en segundo ,empezaríamos a ver algo de electricidad,y como gran tarea de taller ,el como hacer empalmes,Inquieto como era ,me anote en un curso nocturno de unas escuelas municipales ,llamadas imes,en donde se estudiaba ,directamente,una profesion,habia Mecanica,Carpinteria,Yo Me anote en Electricidad,bobinado de motores y Transformadores,Mi libro de referencia por esos tiempos era el tratado  De Transformadores de (F.l.Singer,Todavia lo tengo jeje)Luego de un año de esto ,y viendo que no me conformaba ,me anote en un ateneo Nocturno de dos Años y también estatal de radio tv ,Y entonces ,estudiaba mañana y tarde,en el industrial,Por la mañana y tarde recibía conocimientos,de Matemáticas, física frances e ingles,quimica,Carpinteria,metalurgia,Gimnasia etc,y a la noche radio y tv.
Cuando por fin me recibí de Técnico Electrónico, con Orientación en Telecomunicaciones,en La Enet,convengamos (Que jamás vimos un antena ,ni siquiera un Watimetro con un equipo de Banda Ciudadana).  Bien Ingrese a mi primer laburo en serio, en una empresa de electrónica naval,en el cual era el responsable de ensamblar un receptor de 2182Khz(sist de seguridad naval)Esto Incluíahno: desde Mecanizar,pintar el gabinete ,pasando por confeccionar la bobinas,hacer y armar las plaquetas ,ajustarlo:loco:,hasta ,en algunas ocasiones,la instalación del mismo en la embarcación,Debo decir que ese trabajo me abrió mucho la cabeza y me oriento en una línea en la que sigo hasta ahora.Demas esta decir que mi primer Bird lo conocí en este lugar Y no sabia como se usaba!!!jeje además de un sinnúmero de increíbles instrumentos ,que en ese momento eran mas tentadores que la mejor de las chicas de la fogolimpieza,Generadores de rf hasta 10Ghz,Analizadores de espectro,monitores de Rf y etc etc .Y mientras trabajaba en este lugar, iba a la Facultad,Y nuevamente ,tuve que esperar hasta 4 año para ver y hacer algo de electrónica,(por lo menos en este ambito academico)Ya saben como son lo Ingenieros Puras MATEMATICAS. , Por suerte los años pasaron rapido, y ya en 5 Empece a definir y a arrancar con el proyecto de fin de carrera. 
Bueno espero no haberlos cansado con tanta palabra,Pero a veces es lindo contar ,a los que uno considera amigotes ,aunque sea virtualmente,de algo, de lo que a hecho hasta el momento con su vida.

Atte El Griego


----------



## urubamba

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes Amigos Colegas,Esto, ya no tiene que ver con la historia del audio en nuestra país, Pero.....
> 
> ...............de esta manera y con toda la alegría, voy a la ENET…Mi Primer día en el industrial,fue decepcionante ,sobre todo cuando me entere,que recién en segundo ,empezaríamos a ver algo de electricidad,y como gran tarea de taller ,el como hacer empalmes ......



Gracias por los recuerdos, me hicieron revivir tantas cosas......Yo también fui a un Enet ( de San Fernando, Pcia de Buenos Aires, )  pero como _el viejo_ lamentablemente no podía costear tantos gastos, largué a los dos años .....
A saber, bleizer azul y pantalón gris para la mañana ( teoría ) , tablero de dibujo, regla T, compases, lapiceras regulables para dibujo ( las famosas Tin Tin Kuli alemanas no eran para cualquiera, costaban una fortuna ) , etc, para la tarde, ( talleres ) mameluco azul o gris, compras de materiales para armar artefactos ( como mi primer soldador, se soldaban 2 caños de luz y se compraba la resistencia, mango y demases ) Para gimnasia, buzos, pantalones, zapatillas, suspensores ( para _las bolitas_ de niños de 13 años ....) 
Ni hablar de los libros, carpetas, etc. etc. etc. 
O sea, estudiar una carrera técnica en serio era para los hijos de clase media alta, y no era mi caso ) 
Pero esos 2 añitos me dieron las bases para trabajar en electricidad, mecánica, y carpintería.
Pero como muchos, encontré que el sonido emanado por un speaker era algo subyugante, quería saber cómo era ese misterio, y dí mis primeros pasos en un curso por correo del Instituto Interamericano de Radio, te mandaban los materiales y dabas examen por correo. Así armé mi segunda radio....un supeheteredino con el famoso " ojo mágico " , creo que era la 6A5.
Y digo segunda porque la primera fué un auricular de los viejos teléfonos de baquelita negra, un diodo que creo era el 1N4001 , y la alimentación....un cable haciendo contacto sobre las cajas de hierro de los medidores de luz de CADE ( Compañía Argentina de Electricidad ) de las casas del barrio  ( había que encontrar uno que tuviera algo de pérdida, qué peligro, esos viejos cables de tela y goma ) ...  
Con el tiempo y paralelamente a mi trabajo en un astillero ( llegué a 1/2 oficial de carpintería naval ) me fuí a estudiar electrónica en el Centro Argentino de Televisión, excelente nivel de enseñanza, con mucha teoría, y aplicado a la reparación. No había internet, pero el que quería aprender, se nutría de muchas fuentes , revistas, libros, etc. Tengo varios libros de Saúl Sorín todavía, manuales, apuntes, etc. 
Luego vino la pasión por el audio, armé amplificadores de válvulas y de transistores, gabinetes varios con Ucoa, Leea, Audifiel, cajas Karlson, reflectores de bajos,etc. Y estoy embarcado en una horn Voigt Pipe que será el definitivo. Espero terminarlo este año. Me tengo que apurar, no queda tanta tela para cortar...
Perdonen la lata, el señor griego me inspiró .....
Ah ! Los empalmes de cables correctos los aprendí a hacer en una revista Radio Chassis !!

Dos amplificadores Industria Argentina, el Pacson creo recordar que era el mismo circuito de simetría cuasi-complementaria de RCA, que vendía en forma de kit Eneka , cambiando la fuente partida, los transistores de salida y algunos componentes de la polarización se obtenian distintas potencias.


El Sandalo jamás lo vi en persona, quizás alguien tire data sobre el mismo.


----------



## JohannisLucius

urubamba dijo:


> Dos amplificadores Industria Argentina, el Pacson creo recordar que era el mismo circuito de simetría cuasi-complementaria de RCA, que vendía en forma de kit Eneka , cambiando la fuente partida, los transistores de salida y algunos componentes de la polarización se obtenian distintas potencias.



No puedo creer... El Pacson....Tuve uno de 200Wtts, y el de 120 lo sigo usando en mi deposito...tiene 42 años y funciona excelente.
Gracias, casi se me cae un lagrimon emocionado


----------



## urubamba

JohannisLucius dijo:


> No puedo creer... El Pacson....Tuve uno de 200Wtts, y el de 120 lo sigo usando en mi deposito...tiene 42 años y funciona excelente.
> Gracias, casi se me cae un lagrimon emocionado





Me alegro que te haya gustado.  En honor a la verdad, el Pacson más famoso que se usaba mucho en los 70 era uno de frente negro con los dos vúmetros bastante grandes, lo que le daba un aspecto muy profesional. No pude encontrar ninguna foto del mismo en la web, quizás sea el tuyo así...... ...

Saludos !



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ........Cuando armé ese aparatejo debo haber tenido 15 o 16 años, y ya había visto en revistas ..........



No habrás visto esto ? 



15 o 16 años ? ........hummmmm, yo en el 69 tenía ( figura la fecha de la edición , no sé si se alcanza a ver en el adjunto ) .....tengo que calcular , a ver, soy del 50, tenía 19  !!! 

Saludos !!


----------



## nasaserna

urubamba dijo:


> Me alegro que te haya gustado.  En honor a la verdad, el Pacson más famoso que se usaba mucho en los 70 era uno de frente negro con los dos vúmetros bastante grandes, lo que le daba un aspecto muy profesional. No pude encontrar ninguna foto del mismo en la web, quizás sea el tuyo así...... ...
> 
> Saludos !



Era algo así: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 o despues


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

urubamba dijo:


> No habrás visto esto ?
> ...
> 15 o 16 años ? ........hummmmm, *yo en el 69 tenía* ( figura la fecha de la edición , no sé si se alcanza a ver en el adjunto ) .....tengo que calcular , a ver, soy del 50, tenía 19  !!!
> ...
> Saludos !!


Naaaa..... yo soy del 63 ... solo tenía 6 añitos .


Y ya que estamos hablando de la prehistoria... alguien sabe algo de esta empresa de la foto (perdon... la saqué con el celu y la revista es de 1980 )????



Siempre me "llamaron la atención" esos amplificadores... para poner música, vio?
.


----------



## urubamba

En materia de giradiscos para alta fidelidad, hubo dos exponentes de la Industria Argentina que hicieron historia.

La más conocida y quizás porque fué la que " _pegó primero _" fué la Sincron a polea , ( seamos  sinceros , no era una Lenco.... , además tenía un grave defecto en el desarrollo del brazo ) y luego la superó ampliamente - a mi criterio y experiencia por haberlas _laburado_ a las dos y a la primera por haberla poseído ... la Winco Profesional 5000, impulsada a correa y con un buen brazo machete de una Audio Téchnica. 

Para los que no la conocieron, se las presento :


----------



## crimson

Yo había visto el de las "luces sicodélicas". En resumidas cuentas: Gabinete de madera (aglomerado + enchapado), frente de madera fina (la de cajón de banana), ni un sólo blindaje o filtro en entradas o salidas y un cableado que daba generosas vueltas por todo el gabinete. Por lo menos el chisperío que metía iba al ritmo de la música...
Amplificadores no tuve el gusto de ver, espero que no hayan sido como el dimmer...
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa..... yo soy del 63 ... solo tenía 6 añitos .


! Un mocoso ¡ 


> Y ya que estamos hablando de la prehistoria... alguien sabe algo de esta empresa de la foto (perdon... la saqué con el celu y la revista es de 1980 )????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125158
> 
> Siempre me "llamaron la atención" esos amplificadores... para poner música, vio?
> .


Sip, famosa fábrica de basura de primer nivel. 
Tuvieron el mérito de ser de los primeros en fabricar algo "Cuasi-Profesional"


----------



## elgriego

nasaserna dijo:


> Era algo así: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...KJ5P8V8MxGbo1ikHXDhb-LaSUOjdsH8Omlt5qoI3AyYMA o despues http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=112221.0;attach=268623486;image




Este equipo venia con la placa philips,con transformador ,funcionaba muy bien,Solia encontrarse como potencia ,en algunas escuelas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que las fotos engañan...  
Se los veía como con una estructura metálica muy sólida y con manijas para transporte, pero por lo que veo era una ca#@$%&* bastante importante...  

Ooppssss.... se metió Mr. Greek al medio. Yo hablaba de _*esto*_...


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa..... yo soy del 63 ... solo tenía 6 añitos .
> 
> 
> Y ya que estamos hablando de la prehistoria... alguien sabe algo de esta empresa de la foto (perdon... la saqué con el celu y la revista es de 1980 )????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125158
> 
> Siempre me "llamaron la atención" esos amplificadores... para poner música, vio?
> .



Digimat ,Fabricaron unos dimmers ,que se llevaban muy bien con los sistemas de amplificacion ,Sus equipos pululaban por cines y teatros,hasta en el Auditorium llegaron a tener esta bas......ras.





nasaserna dijo:


> Era algo así: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...KJ5P8V8MxGbo1ikHXDhb-LaSUOjdsH8Omlt5qoI3AyYMA o despues http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=112221.0;attach=268623486;image



Pacson ,Utilizaban las placas philips con Trafo,Funcionaban Muy Bien,y era comun, encontrarlas como unidades de potencia en algunas escuelas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa..... yo soy del 63 ... solo tenía 6 añitos .
> 
> 
> Y ya que estamos hablando de la prehistoria... alguien sabe algo de esta empresa de la foto (perdon... la saqué con el celu y la revista es de 1980 )????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125158
> 
> Siempre me "llamaron la atención" esos amplificadores... para poner música, vio?
> .



Hola. Yo compré en su momento los bafles de 12 pulgadas 3 vias, y un par de columnas de 3 vias también. 
Componentes Alfa&Kem, de poca potencia. Los bafles decian de 100 watts rms y el woofer con toda la furia llegaba a 30. Decian que soportaban 100 wrms
Traian muy bueno medios de 6 pulgadas ya con la campana cerrada. Tweeter de cartón, si lo reemplazabas por uno de domo cambiaba el sonido 100 %. 
Crosover, una joya  woofer directo, medio a travéz de unos cap de 22 en serie y el teewer uno de 4.7 uf. 
Medidas, 40 * 40 * 80 cm, cuerina, con esquineros de chapa y sin relleno interno. 
La columna, doble 12, doble 6 y doble tweeter. Todo conectado en paralelo y con los mismos capacitores. 

A la primera fiestita, con una etapa de las que venian Kithec de 70 rms en 8, se bolaban los tweter. 
Sonido, pasable para la epoca (cassete y primeros cd) . 

No muy buenos recuerdos para mi pero era eso o comprar mucho mas caro. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## urubamba

Bueno, veo que varios opinan como yo, tampoco le vamos a hacer un " manolito " a todo lo que se fabricó en el país.....
Hay cosas que siguen igual, por ejemplo, leí por ahí que los muchachos de Audifiel volvieron !!!
Parece que les venden bastante a las automotrices.......y creo que algo también fabrican de Hi FI ( esto último no lo puedo asegurar ) En el primer caso, como se venden para instalar indistintamente en puertas o baúles, daría lo mismo que no sepamos los TS, ( después de todo, unos JBL car que compré hace unos cinco añitos atrás tampoco los traían ) pero, en la línea de Alta Fidelidad , no podrían hacer un _esfuerzito _? A veces pienso que estoy en el túnel del tiempo, todo retorna ....si lo vendo igual, para qué me voy a calentar ? Acaso algún fabricante de speakers locales ( se me ocurre Jharo ) publican las specs auténticas ? Fíjense el folleto de la Winco 5000, una medición en normas DIN, la otra en NAB .. ....quién estoy ? dónde soy ?
De quién es la culpa ? Del _chochán_ o del que le da de _morfar _?





nasaserna dijo:


> Era algo así: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...KJ5P8V8MxGbo1ikHXDhb-LaSUOjdsH8Omlt5qoI3AyYMA o despues http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=112221.0;attach=268623486;image



Sí señor ! Era exactamente ese diseño pero en versión stéreo. Gracias por subirlo.
A ése monofónico parece que no lo han querido mucho .......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

urubamba dijo:


> *De quién es la culpa ? Del chochán o del que le da de morfar ?*


Ni de uno ni de el otro 
El problema con los parlantes es la *gigantesca ignorancia* que existe al respecto, las nulas ganas de saber "la verdad" por que la matemática es compleja y la infinita estupidez del oído humano para comerse cualquier sapo y luego opinar que es sabroso  
Cuando juntás esas tres cosas, tenés un cócktel explosivo... para los bolsillos de los clientes


----------



## urubamba

elgriego dijo:


> Este equipo venia con la placa philips,con transformador ,funcionaba muy bien,Solia encontrarse como potencia ,en algunas escuelas.




Yo pensaba que era el circuito de RCA de ésa época.... había un Phillips de 100 W ( rms ? ) en el libro de Sistemas de Sonido pero es sin transformador, lo estoy viendo en este momento, lo scaneo y lo subo, seguro alguien lo quiere armar ......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

urubamba dijo:


> Yo pensaba que era el circuito de RCA de ésa época.... había un Phillips de 100 W ( rms ? ) en el libro de *Sistemas de Sonido* pero es sin transformador, lo estoy viendo en este momento, lo scaneo y lo subo, seguro alguien lo quiere armar ......


  
No sé cual edición tendrás de ese libro, pero en la que yo tengo solo está el Fapesa con trafo...
Dale, subilo a ver que onda


----------



## urubamba

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ni de uno ni de el otro
> El problema con los parlantes es la *gigantesca ignorancia* que existe al respecto, las nulas ganas de saber "la verdad" por que la matemática es compleja y la infinita estupidez del oído humano para comerse cualquier sapo y luego opinar que es sabroso
> Cuando juntás esas tres cosas, tenés un cócktel explosivo... para los bolsillos de los clientes



Estoy de acuerdo, hay que " educar al soberano " , pero parece que el fenómeno está siendo cada vez más universal. El otro día pasé por un Súpermarket de origen francés y me detuve en el sector audio.....mamita, salí corriendo, parece que hay que escuchar con los ojos ....todo lucesitas y facha fantástica, pero el sonido, ya sabemos....1500 watts PMPO ....me quedo con el Fapesa de 25  y un dos vías decente ..





Acá está el_ mostro_ , el libro es del 73, editorial Edicient ....



...y es con trafo de driver !!! ja , qué chicato


----------



## janston

eleccortez dijo:


> y para los grandes recitales de mucho publico como se arreglavan en esa epoca ?



para grandes eventos se usaba esto:





48 columnas Leea(cada una con 6 parlantes 4x6") y 16 Philips(cada una con 5 parlantes de 8"), ubicadas a unos 5 o 6 metros de altura, y bajo el escenario 4 cajas de graves(cada una con 4 parlantes de 12"). Todo eso movido por amplificadores de 40 o 60w, como los LEME, y otros que pasaban los 250, marca Philips valvulares. Todo eso para unas miles de personas  y si hacia falta, se colocaban bocinas reentrantes Leea al rededor del predio del festival para estirar un poco mas la llegada y listo(respeto a estas que si estan "en libertad" te abarcan cientos de metros cada una).  

Estas fotos son de principios de los 70, año 72-73. Tendria que invitar al foro a mi viejo que trabajo durante años con estas cosas y tiene mucho que contar, por ejemplo de cuando se clavaba un parlante y toda una columna se prendia fuego 

En fin, y ya para otras cosas mas grandes, como la llegada del Papa a Entre Rios y Uruguay(1987 y 1988), donde mi padre estuvo "jugando al sonidista", se colocaban los folded

(en los archivos adjuntos hay mas fotos)


un lindo y feroz sistema Electro Voice / Leea / JBL para volarte el sombrerito al Papa 

y como detalle, en las fotos veran la iluminacion que tenia en su recinto. Hoy pondrian leds y otras cosas, ahi solo eran lamparas incandescentes de 500w cada una, colocadas en sus "cacerolas" como les llamaban, y agrupadas de a 3. Dicen que calor ahi adentro era terrible...y con razon jaja. 

Llegue tarde a responder a esto, pero recien hoy me hice un tiempo de conseguir las fotos para ilustrar como se hacian las cosas hace 30 o 40 años; impresionante como cambio todo...


----------



## urubamba

Muy buenas fotos , un material de primera agua, se agradece que las hayas buscado y subido, y sí, estaría bueno leer alguna anécdota de tu _viejo_ ( .....son los trapos,  ) 
No será Teddy Goldman o León Milrud, no ? ( dos de los más conocidos por ésa época )


----------



## lasmotos

nicolas dijo:


> Hola gente la verdad que a pesar que tenga apenas 22 años quiero decirles que la verdad que entiendo la pasion que desatan por los años dorados del audio argentino....
> 
> mi viejo adquirio para el año 1972 aprox un equipo audinac con sus respectivos bafles audinac y un par de bandejas winco las cuales todavia poseo y quisiera mostrarselas... la verdad que muy lindo equipo una verdadera joya de aquella epoca al parecer...
> 
> espero les guste las tengo puestas en una pieza que voy a destinar a escuchar musica y ver peliculas nada mas... una especie de cine jajajaj



Ese es un AUDINAC PA 4002 modular que se podía escalar con 2 moludos de entrada mas ( PA 4004 ), tuve uno igual para esa época pero con parlantes Ken Brown, era una máquina de desconar parlantes.. pura potencia RMS !!!! en esos tiempos soliamos ser Disk Jokey's. y soñar con Parlantes TANOY Monitor y bandejas LENCO.-


----------



## DannyR

Buenos días!! es muy bueno leer historia de audio que tanto nos apasiona, el otro día encontre un parlantito que de su marca no se nada, es industria Argentina, alguien de ustedes podria reconocer ésta marca, y si era buena o mala? Saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así lo compré , todavía ni lo limpié ni probé (será que me asusta la marca  muajajaja )





























Enjoy  !


----------



## diegomj1973

Debe ser primo - hermano de mi Lucero 20 + 20 W . A diferencia del mío, le veo un lindo frente . Candidato para entrarle directo después de la salida del pre, ya que intuyo debe ser algo ruidoso empleando el pre (como lo era el mío).

Repito: me gustó ese frente. Está para foto 3/4 perfil derecho nomás .

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 126176​
Aquí se nota el empleo del principio electrónico "Colector antenita".


----------



## DOSMETROS

Momen Tito  , la antenita de colector es de cobre sin oxígeno y no provoque mi lenguaje pitufo 

Veo que las resistencias de colector son de distinto _Guatiage_ así que es probable que haya sido historicamente reparado.

De que año son esos transistores  ?


----------



## diegomj1973

Mmmmmm... Me parece que los niños argentos querían copiar a estos mismitos :






















Saludos

PD: solo que adentro, estos cambian un poquitito, nomás...

PD2: cheeeee... al menos cámbienle una letrita...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , casi idénticos 












Aqui hay otro Argentino :

http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/amplificador-dynaco-dr-76a-23298-MLA20245289108_022015-F.jpg

http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/amplificador-dynaco-dr-76a-23246-MLA20245289123_022015-F.jpg

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/amplificador-dynaco-dr-76a-23277-MLA20245289135_022015-F.jpg

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/amplificador-dynaco-dr-76a-23219-MLA20245288648_022015-F.jpg

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/amplificador-dynaco-dr-76a-23298-MLA20245288627_022015-F.jpg

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-546013236-amplificador-dynaco-dr-76a-_JM_


----------



## pandacba

Esos transistores los fabricaba Texas en la Argentina, asi que muy seguramente deben ser de finales de los 70 principios de los 80, antes que la fábrica se trasladara a Brasil como lo hizo Fapesa.
Todavia tengo varios TIP con esa forma tan particular del respaldo, solo se utilzo aca en argentina, tengo TIR, TIP, TIC y los TIP TO3Plástica que tenian la forma del metálico en la prte superior en ese formato me quedan TIP33 147/2, esas cápsulas eran inconfundibles


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . De que año son esos transistores  ?



Sin mucha seguridad en la respuesta: 78 a 80 y algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sips , pero si reconocían mes y año por algo impreso


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sips , pero si reconocían mes y año por algo impreso



Ver el archivo adjunto 126176​
Por la imagen fueron fabricados un 18 de Mayo de 1972 aproximadamente 9:45, como mucho 10:00 am

Después de "La segunda mateada", amargo y sin bizcochitos. Día algo nublado y fresco con posibilidades de chaparrones por la tarde.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 126176​
> Por la imagen fueron fabricados un 18 de Mayo de 1972 aproximadamente 9:45, como mucho 10:00 am
> 
> Después de "La segunda mateada", amargo y sin bizcochitos. Día algo nublado y fresco con posibilidades de chaparrones por la tarde.
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/jirafa.gif​




sos groso, sabelo


----------



## urubamba

pandacba dijo:


> _Todavia tengo varios TIP con esa forma tan particular del respaldo solo se utilzo aca en argentina,_ tengo TIR, TIP, TIC y los TIP TO3Plástica que tenian la forma del metálico en la prte superior en ese formato me quedan TIP33 147/2, esas cápsulas eran inconfundibles



No conocía eso .....a cuál forma particular te referís ? 


Este compendio de reemplazos de Algarra y Rodríguez fué muy famoso en ésas épocas, como ven es de 1975.

TIP :  Texas Instruments Power

TIS : Texas Instruments Signal


----------



## pandacba

La paarte metálica del transisor tie dos entradas  a la altura de la perforacion para fijación y por la parte posterior hay tres perforaciones, que dejan ver la cápsula. 
Por otra parte los TO3 plásticos tienen la forma del extremo de la cápsula metálica y de echo coincidian la perforación y los terminales B y E ya que estaban previstos para remplazar a los metálicos y también poseían las perforaciones
Fijate en las fotografías sobre las entradas
Otro detalle, por la parte delantera los TO66 tenian marcada una letra en bajo relieve, en los que tengo todos dicen "R" en los TO3 en los que tengo esta la letra "T","L" y"R"
En los TO66 justo sobre la entrada del lado derecho y en los TO3 al centro sobre el orificio de fijación


----------



## urubamba

No alcanzo a ver esos detalles para ser sincero, saco unas fotos yo de algunos que tengo en el tacho de cosas SS, y las subo , gracias por la aclaración.



No encontre nada parecido....pero creo recordar lo que decís, hice el dibujo apelando a mi memoria......

Pero encontré un LM317 que ya tiene borradas las letras, y un STK nuevo !! para publicar en ML  .......( si a alguien le sirve, se obsequia , está al dope y debe valer unos mangos si es que se consigue)


----------



## pandacba

No ni parecido, las marcas que digo se ven tanto en la foto que puso dosmetros, como la que subi yo
Por otro lado las perforaciones estan en la parte posterior y son cilindricas.
Eso que dibujaste es una hibridación de una cápsula T0220 y una SOT34


----------



## DOSMETROS

Abajo del B221 tenés un TIP33 como te dice Panda Ver el archivo adjunto 126308


----------



## elgriego

pandacba dijo:


> No ni parecido, las marcas que digo se ven tanto en la foto que puso dosmetros, como la que subi yo
> Por otro lado las perforaciones estan en la parte posterior y son cilindricas.
> Eso que dibujaste es una hibridación de una cápsula T0220 y una SOT34
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126333



*Off topic,Recien a esta altura del partido me vengo a enterar porque las aletas de los tips ,de Ti Arg tenian esa forma tan caprichosa.

Pd, En alguna ocasion,Vi un Handy Marino,con un tip 41Ti Arg a la salida ,Y Funcionaba,se ve que al elegir las pastillas ,no se fijaban mucho,que superaran las especificaciones de un simple Tr De baja Frecuencia 

Saludos.*


----------



## urubamba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Abajo del B221 tenés un TIP33 como te dice Panda





 Che muchachos, llamemos las cosas por su nombre porque yo ya estoy _más perdido que turco en la neblina _

Debajo del que está con una anotación del _Beta_, 221 en este caso, hay uno con los bordes lisos....

Lo que marcan como entradas .....se refieren a las muescas ? que por otra parte esa parte plana siempre corresponde al colector del transistor, sea del tipo que sea. 

Pero está bien agradezo la intención, no amerita seguirla, debo estar medio _gagá_, pero yo igual ya no pienso armar nada con estos elementos prehistóricos, aunque tengo que reconocer que anda un Fapesa por acá funcionando hace como 40 años....le voy a cambiar los caps de paso de señal a ver si cambia el sonido ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo me refería a éste : 



pandacba dijo:


> Por otra parte los TO3 plásticos tienen la forma del extremo de la cápsula metálica y de echo coincidian la perforación y los terminales B y E ya que estaban previstos para remplazar a los metálicos y también poseían las perforaciones


 
Que tiene la lengueta curva y los dos agujeritos esos negros

Al Fapesa también cambiale el capacitor de salida , si lo lleva , ponele el doble de capacidad.

Sonaban muy muy bien los Fapesa !


----------



## pandacba

Hola griego es correcta tu afirmación, cerca de casa habia un señor que se dedicaba a las comunicaciones y un dia en una charla me muestra no uno varios handy's que tenina un TIP en la salida, te imaginas mi cara!!! y lo prueba y funcionaba!!!
Este señor le compraba lotes a Texas Argentina porque en el ambiente se sabia, que traian las obleas y no hacian selección, asi en una tanda tenias transistores con cualidades sobresalientes y no tanto, pero texas decidia que todo lo que salia de una oblea seria por ejemplo TIP31.
Los que sabian del tema, compraban lotes, ponían un chico que recien empezaba con un probador al respecto, los que estaban en Rango de RF quedaban, el resto se vendia en el mercado local. y la verdad que hacían muy buena diferencia en $$.
Algo similar ocurria con las primera conversiones de norma, compraban lotes de xtales los seleccionaban y vendian el resto al mercado local


----------



## urubamba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo me refería a éste :
> 
> 
> 
> Que tiene la lengueta curva y los dos agujeritos esos negros
> 
> Al Fapesa también cambiale el capacitor de salida , si lo lleva , ponele el doble de capacidad.
> 
> *Sonaban muy muy bien los Fapesa !*





Sí, dentro de lo que se podía armar acá zafaban.....un poco pobre de fuentes de alimentación y 1/2 de la misma era reemplazada por la salida acoplada a condensador.....había cosas mejores pero era un Kit accesible, recuerdo que compramos con un amigo 2 kits del 25 Watts de Sistemas de Sonido y los armamos, bafles Ucoa 3 vías con divisor incluído ( blindado en carcaza de chapa, ojo al piojo, nada de andar copiando .... )





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo me refería a éste :
> 
> Que tiene la lengueta curva y los dos agujeritos esos negros



Ahora me doy cuenta .....estaba mirando los TO66 , vos decís el T03, ahí le veo los agujeritos......( flecha azul )


----------



## pandacba

urubamba dijo:


> Sí, dentro de lo que se podía armar acá zafaban.....*un poco pobre de fuentes de alimentación *y 1/2 de la misma era reemplazada por la salida acoplada a condensador.....había cosas mejores pero era un Kit accesible, recuerdo que compramos con un amigo 2 kits del 25 Watts de Sistemas de Sonido y los armamos, bafles Ucoa 3 vías con divisor incluído ( blindado en carcaza de chapa, ojo al piojo, nada de andar copiando .... )


Flojos de fuentes????? los Fapesa de 40W sonaban muy pero muy bien fueron diseñados por Philips Elcoma, esos diseños estaban en un manual que todos los fabricantes poseian porque estaban exautivamente testeados y lo del filtro en la salida es porque eran con fuentes simple hay un diseño de 50W de alta calidad que esta basado en un diseño de la RCA de esos mismos dias, ese si tiene fuente partida doble boostrap y suena muy bien luego seria llevado a 100W con la fuente 50+50.......
Los RCa tambien andaban muy bien.... de echo a la versión de 70W fue adoptada por Haman Cardon tenía bias variable y era de 60W y una calidad excelente salio a la luz como el Citation 12
Los Texas tampoco desentonaban con el resto, tuve la oportunidad de ver en el laboratorio del Cial de UNC ensayo del de 35W y 70W fuente simple de 55V y una versión de tres canales donde en el central adoptaron un STK de 50W





urubamba dijo:


> Ahora me doy cuenta .....estaba mirando los TO66 , vos decís el T03, ahí le veo los agujeritos......( flecha azul )



a ver..... la capsula que esta marcada con las flechas no es TO3 es TO66 las flechas rojas marcan las entradas y la azul la letra que digo en el texto. Las perforaciones que eran tres no se ven en la fotografia porque estan en la parte metálica del cuerpo a la altura de la cápsula, evidentemente jamás viste uno


----------



## eleccortez

Aver si alguien conose esta potencia . KEL-SE que se fabrica ase algunos años en Venado Tuerto - Sta. Fe - Argentina.


----------



## janston

urubamba dijo:


> Muy buenas fotos , un material de primera agua, se agradece que las hayas buscado y subido, y sí, estaría bueno leer alguna anécdota de tu _viejo_ ( .....son los trapos,  )
> No será Teddy Goldman o León Milrud, no ? ( dos de los más conocidos por ésa época )



No, no, mi viejo se llama Luis Bieler. La empresa es LUX Publicidad Santa Fe, la que mas tiempo lleva funcionando(al menos en la provincia de Santa Fe), arranco mi abuelo con su hermano a fines de los 50.

Si, tengo que convencerlo de hacerse una cuenta y contar anecdotas de, por ejemplo, fracasos de grandes marcas como LEEA, con sus parlantes 12-100RE. Quemaban a nivel de 6-8 parlantes por evento. Tenian un domo de aluminio que literalmente explotaba y a veces se podia ver como se prendian fuego los conos... Las veces que iban a la fabrica en av. del Tejar llevaban a reparar los parlantes y se traian una bolsa con domos y otras pieas de repuesto que no se aguantaban el uso jaja.  Fueron cosas como esta que comenzaron a tirar abajo la imagen de la marca, haciendo que los grandes se comenzaran a mudar a marcas como Electro Voice. Hacian parlantes a un nivel altamente superior, y es mas, aun hay en el deposito de la empresa parlantes de 18" EV de los primeros en llegar al pais totalmente originales y funcionales. En fin...

Otras historias incluyen guitarristas que no saben que las guitarras llevan bateria, y cuando sonaba mal echaban culpa al sonidista; los carnavales de Entre Rios donde se armaban torres de baffles folded EV sobre un camion con acoplado, el cual circulaba con el sonido, las minas bailando arriba y abajo mi viejo y compañeros tomando cerveza a mas no poder. Si no me equivoco fue con caru cura, y ganaron un premio a los mejores en dos oportunidades... 

La gracia es escucharlo a el contandolas, leerlo en un foro le quita ese "toque especial" pero bueno.

Y para cerrar una ultima captura de Juan Pablo II en Salto, Uruguay, 1988, con un par de microfonos Beyer


----------



## urubamba

janston dijo:


> No, no, mi viejo se llama Luis Bieler. La empresa es LUX Publicidad Santa Fe, la que mas tiempo lleva funcionando(al menos en la provincia de Santa Fe), arranco mi abuelo con su hermano a fines de los 50.
> ................



Gracias por la aclaración *janston*, y muy buenos comentarios, a veces cuando se dicen ciertas verdades caen mal, pero es simplemente decir las cosas como son.  
Leea copiaba mucho, y a veces bien , a veces mal. Los chassis ésos que figuran en tu avatar son copias de campanas de Altec Lansing , 10 años después de fabricados, en USA se vencían las patentes y no infringías ninguna ley copiando. El tweeter piezoelectrico Leea , copiado de un Motorola era..... No existe parangón entre los parlantes EV y los fabricados por Leea, empezando por la capacidad de potencia, siguiendo por las cifras de distorsión, etc, etc.  ( , eso era otra cosa, pero bueno, es lo que hay. Seguramente tu viejo les compraba a los muchachos que trabajaban Ev, aquí un folleto que conservo de ésas épocas.

Saludos al _viejo_ (_ son los trapos_, , cariñosamente


----------



## SKYFALL

pandacba dijo:


> Esos transistores los fabricaba Texas en la Argentina, asi que muy seguramente deben ser de finales de los 70 principios de los 80, antes que la fábrica se trasladara a Brasil como lo hizo Fapesa.
> *Todavia tengo varios TIP con esa forma tan particular del respaldo, solo se utilizo aca en argentina,*tengo TIR, TIP, TIC y los TIP TO3Plástica que tenian la forma del metálico en la prte superior en ese formato me quedan TIP33 147/2, esas cápsulas eran inconfundibles



La verdad; ese tipo de empaque se uso en otros paises, ademas de Argentina:



aca esta el respaldo del transistor:



Era de la fabrica de Texas en Italia, empaque TO220, el TO66 es diferente.

Saludos!


----------



## urubamba

pandacba dijo:


> Flojos de fuentes????? los Fapesa de 40W sonaban muy pero muy bien fueron diseñados por Philips ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ver..... la capsula que esta marcada con las flechas no es TO3 es TO66 las flechas rojas marcan las entradas y la azul la letra que digo en el texto. Las perforaciones que eran tres no se ven en la fotografia porque estan en la parte metálica del cuerpo a la altura de la cápsula, *evidentemente jamás viste uno*



A ver si se aclara. Cuando escribí eso pensaba en mi experiencia al escuchar los Fapesa de 25 watts que armé y sinceramente , los 20 watts de un NAD 3020 sonaban muuuucho mejor. 
Pero quizás los componentes que conseguí en ésas épocas y usé estarían sub-dimensionados, capacitores de filtro, el trafo fundamentalmente ....con el tiempo usé trafos de chapas de  grano orientado y mandados a fabricar especialmente por bobinadores de mucha experiencia, a lo mejor el que usé eran con hojalatas de aceite YPF  ! 

Con respecto a los encapsulados, ahí acabo de ver que subieron fotos, se agradece.


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> ...Si, tengo que convencerlo de hacerse una cuenta y contar anecdotas de, por ejemplo, fracasos de grandes marcas como LEEA, con sus parlantes 12-100RE. Quemaban a nivel de 6-8 parlantes por evento. Tenian un domo de aluminio que literalmente explotaba y a veces se podia ver como se prendian fuego los conos... Las veces que iban a la fabrica en av. del Tejar llevaban a reparar los parlantes y se traian una bolsa con domos y otras pieas de repuesto que no se aguantaban el uso jaja.  Fueron cosas como esta que comenzaron a tirar abajo la imagen de la marca, haciendo que los grandes se comenzaran a mudar a marcas como Electro Voice. Hacian parlantes a un nivel altamente superior, y es mas, aun hay en el deposito de la empresa parlantes de 18" EV de los primeros en llegar al pais totalmente originales y funcionales. En fin...
> 
> Otras historias incluyen guitarristas que no saben que las guitarras llevan bateria, y cuando sonaba mal echaban culpa al sonidista...



Supongo que te estarás refiriendo a guitarras "electroacústicas"? Las tipo criolla o española con pre interno? Porque las "guitarras eléctricas" no llevan pilas.

Con respecto a lo de Leea, los casos de 12100RE que conozco que sufrieron daños fue en general por mal uso, porque los usaban como woofers cuando son rango extendido. Como todos los productos Leea soportaban más potencia que la especificación que tenían, que era muy conservadora, algunos les daban _pa que tengan_. Después venían a repararlos, total las reparaciones estaban muy subvencionadas, como forma de servicio al cliente. No hay forma de que un cono se prenda fuego si no es por una sobrecarga de potencia desmesurada en su bobina.

Nada tiró abajo nunca la imagen de la marca. Hoy es fácil decir que tal o cual modelo es malo, con el diario del lunes y la obsolecencia natural que trae el avance de la tecnología y el cambio de las tendencias comerciales que se ha dado en los últimos veinte o treinta años. Pero en su momento y lugar, no había con qué darles. Sí sé que hubo algunos períodos en que las reparaciones se demoraban por falta del cono original americano y eso influyó en la decisión de compra de algunos profesionales, no así del público en general.

Mención hecha de Electro Voice, debo decir que los modelos Leea correspondientes a esa serie eran superiores a los EV en todo aspecto, particularmente en el SPL y en el mantenimiento de la impedancia nominal, ya que la Rs era casi 1 ohm mayor que la de los EV. No solamente tenían mayor SPL por watt, sino que consumían menos potencia, cargaban menos al amplificador. Fundamentalmente esto se debía a una tolerancia mecánica más ajustada y a un imán mucho mayor, ya que el EV era 190/19 y el Leea 200/24.

En los '90 el alto costo de la mano de obra especializada en dólares y los gastos fijos en la misma moneda hicieron que el precio al cliente de Leea se aproximara demasiado al de los importados, y el hecho de que los importadores lograran mediante sus "influencias" que a los extranjeros los dejaran entrar como "bien de capital"con el 5% de impuestos mientras que a la industria argentina se le cobraban el impuesto interno, ganancias anticipado, el medio iva y otros gravámenenes que elevaban el costo en un 60% sobre los insumos no nacionales, fueron determinantes en el cierre de la empresa.

A la firma que fabricaba acá los EV con licencia de la marca le retiraron esa licencia cuando al poco tiempo comenzó a fabricar las bobinas con alambre de cobre redondo en lugar de cinta de aluminio. A mí me llegaron esas reparaciones cuando estaba en AudioCity, por lo que lo sé muy bien.





urubamba dijo:


> ...Leea copiaba mucho, y a veces bien , a veces mal. Los chassis ésos que figuran en tu avatar son copias de campanas de Altec Lansing , 10 años después de fabricados, en USA se vencían las patentes y no infringías ninguna ley copiando. El tweeter piezoelectrico Leea , copiado de un Motorola era..... No existe parangón entre los parlantes EV y los fabricados por Leea, empezando por la capacidad de potencia, siguiendo por las cifras de distorsión, etc, etc.  ( , eso era otra cosa, pero bueno, es lo que hay...


Leea trabajó en sus comienzos con licencia Altec, así como hizo Ucoa con Jensen. Los diseños de Leea respondían a esa licencia, por eso las campanas de inyección (y algunas de fundición, al principio) eran iguales a las Altec. En el caso de la unidad driver 908, por ejemplo, el trabajo fue tan bueno que Altec proveía los diafragmas originales de su marca, y se estuvo tramitando una suerte de alianza para la comercialización con el respaldo de Altec, que no prosperó por temas comerciales que se me escapan. Después se desarrollaron proveedores alternativos para el diafragma.
El tweeter 2001 no era copiado de Motorola, sino que Leea trabajaba con su licencia, y Motorola proveía los motores piezo, los conos de celulosa y los amortiguadores que incluía la unidad de compresión. Mientras que Motorola dejó de fabricar el tweeter con la pieza de la tapa de la cámara estampada en aluminio, que era de mucha precisión, para continuar con todas piezas inyectadas en plástico (mucho más económicas pero no tan ajustadas), Leea continuó con el sistema original y hasta desarrolló los conos y amortiguadores de mejor calidad, importando desde entonces solamente los motores piezo americanos, para entonces ya de origen mejicano. Por lo que puedo asegurar que los tweeters Leea de la última época eran muy superiores a los Motorola. 

Con respecto a los parlantes EV fabricados por Leea, ya dí en un post anterior una explicación, en absoluto desacuerdo con lo que estás comentando. Las bobinas Leea se fabricaron originalmente con cinta de aluminio copper clad y former de kapton, el sistema era similar al usado por EV en la línea standard de 200W. Luego desarrollamos las bobinas de la línea PRO de 400W, que eran con former de fibra de vidrio, que aguantaban mejor la potencia, con menos deformación que la original EV de kapton.


----------



## pandacba

urubamba dijo:


> A ver si se aclara. Cuando escribí eso pensaba en mi experiencia al escuchar los Fapesa de 25 watts que armé y sinceramente , los 20 watts de un NAD 3020 sonaban muuuucho mejor.
> Pero quizás los componentes que conseguí en ésas épocas y usé estarían sub-dimensionados, capacitores de filtro, el trafo fundamentalmente ....con el tiempo usé trafos de chapas de  grano orientado y mandados a fabricar especialmente por bobinadores de mucha experiencia, a lo mejor el que usé eran con hojalatas de aceite YPF  !


Nunca se te ocurrio pensar que a partir de una experiencia personal no se puede universalizar un concepto.
Eso me recuerda cierta persona que tenia un scooter y tenia problemas con el, nunca lo soluciono y lo vendio y a todo el mundo le dice que ese modelo no sirve. Lo curioso es que es el unico usuario que decia eso, todos decian lo contrario.....
Nuestras experiencias son válidas en términos acotados.
El par de CI'sCA3161/3162 fue defenestrado por muchos, y sin embargo muy utilzado, pertencecia a la RCA compañía que se carácterizo por lanzar productos fiables y muy probasos
El tema era muy simple, era un capacitor que tenia que ser de buena calidad, y funcionaba perfecto, lo he visto funcionando en multitud de equipos, y se tejieron mitos por esas experiencias personales.....
Aparte del equipo de 25 ese hubo otro que tal vez no lo conociste que junto con el de 50W que mencione eran de muy alta calidad......
Y mi opinión sobre lo que digo se basa más e la experiencia de muchos colegas que experiencias propias.
Tu experiencia es tan respetable como la del resto


----------



## urubamba

jorgefer dijo:


> Supongo que te estarás refiriendo a guitarras "electroacústicas"? Las tipo criolla o española con pre interno? Porque las "guitarras eléctricas" no llevan pilas.
> 
> Con respecto a lo de Leea, los casos de 12100RE que conozco que sufrieron daños fue en general por mal uso, porque los usaban como woofers cuando son rango extendido. Como todos los productos Leea soportaban más potencia que la especificación que tenían, que era muy conservadora, algunos les daban _pa que tengan_. Después venían a repararlos, total las reparaciones estaban muy subvencionadas, como forma de servicio al cliente. No hay forma de que un cono se prenda fuego si no es por una sobrecarga de potencia desmesurada en su bobina.
> 
> Nada tiró abajo nunca la imagen de la marca. Hoy es fácil decir que tal o cual modelo es malo, con el diario del lunes y la obsolecencia natural que trae el avance de la tecnología y el cambio de las tendencias comerciales que se ha dado en los últimos veinte o treinta años. Pero en su momento y lugar, no había con qué darles. Sí sé que hubo algunos períodos en que las reparaciones se demoraban por falta del cono original americano y eso influyó en la decisión de compra de algunos profesionales, no así del público en general.
> 
> Mención hecha de Electro Voice, debo decir que los modelos Leea correspondientes a esa serie eran superiores a los EV en todo aspecto, particularmente en el SPL y en el mantenimiento de la impedancia nominal, ya que la Rs era casi 1 ohm mayor que la de los EV. No solamente tenían mayor SPL por watt, sino que consumían menos potencia, cargaban menos al amplificador. Fundamentalmente esto se debía a una tolerancia mecánica más ajustada y a un imán mucho mayor, ya que el EV era 190/19 y el Leea 200/24.
> 
> En los '90 el alto costo de la mano de obra especializada en dólares y los gastos fijos en la misma moneda hicieron que el precio al cliente de Leea se aproximara demasiado al de los importados, y el hecho de que los importadores lograran mediante sus "influencias" que a los extranjeros los dejaran entrar como "bien de capital"con el 5% de impuestos mientras que a la industria argentina se le cobraban el impuesto interno, ganancias anticipado, el medio iva y otros gravámenenes que elevaban el costo en un 60% sobre los insumos no nacionales, fueron determinantes en el cierre de la empresa.
> 
> A la firma que fabricaba acá los EV con licencia de la marca le retiraron esa licencia cuando al poco tiempo comenzó a fabricar las bobinas con alambre de cobre redondo en lugar de cinta de aluminio. A mí me llegaron esas reparaciones cuando estaba en AudioCity, por lo que lo sé muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leea trabajó en sus comienzos con licencia Altec, así como hizo Ucoa con Jensen. Los diseños de Leea respondían a esa licencia, por eso las campanas de inyección (y algunas de fundición, al principio) eran iguales a las Altec. En el caso de la unidad driver 908, por ejemplo, el trabajo fue tan bueno que Altec proveía los diafragmas originales de su marca, y se estuvo tramitando una suerte de alianza para la comercialización con el respaldo de Altec, que no prosperó por temas comerciales que se me escapan. Después se desarrollaron proveedores alternativos para el diafragma.
> El tweeter 2001 no era copiado de Motorola, sino que Leea trabajaba con su licencia, y Motorola proveía los motores piezo, los conos de celulosa y los amortiguadores que incluía la unidad de compresión. Mientras que Motorola dejó de fabricar el tweeter con la pieza de la tapa de la cámara estampada en aluminio, que era de mucha precisión, para continuar con todas piezas inyectadas en plástico (mucho más económicas pero no tan ajustadas), Leea continuó con el sistema original y hasta desarrolló los conos y amortiguadores de mejor calidad, importando desde entonces solamente los motores piezo americanos, para entonces ya de origen mejicano. Por lo que puedo asegurar que los tweeters Leea de la última época eran muy superiores a los Motorola.
> 
> Con respecto a los parlantes EV fabricados por Leea, ya dí en un post anterior una explicación, en absoluto desacuerdo con lo que estás comentando. Las bobinas Leea se fabricaron originalmente con cinta de aluminio copper clad y former de kapton, el sistema era similar al usado por EV en la línea standard de 200W. Luego desarrollamos las bobinas de la línea PRO de 400W, que eran con former de fibra de vidrio, que aguantaban mejor la potencia, con menos deformación que la original EV de kapton.



Muy bueno leer de parte de alguien que estuvo en Leea estas consideraciones, se agradecen, realmente interesantes detallles los que contás. Me permito ( para aclararme el horizonte ) exponer algunas dudas. Leea tenía tecnología superior a un monstruo como EV para lograr mejores motores de drivers ? Menores tolerancias en un _gap_ ? Imanes iguales o mejores ? Se usaba Alnico, el imán cerámico no era todavía muy usado, no ? - ni hablar de neodimio, parece que es el futuro, aunque caro - Las maquinarias de metalmecánica se desarrollaron en el país o se mejoraron ? . Parezco Juan el preguntón....
Sonotechinika fabricó cables de parlantes de muy buena calidad, pero jamás fabricó ( ni ensambló ) parlantes EV, hacían los gabinetes y importaban los drivers armados originales, siendo licenciatario oficial en Argentina. Yo conocí muy bien el tema porque estaba en la empresa. Daban un excelente servicio, hasta que se cansaron de reparar ( recambios originales completos ), cambiaron las reglas del juego ( una vez más, aprenderemos alguna vez ? ) y largaron la representación. Los que tomaron la posta ( los que mencionás ) , - esto me lo contó por TE uno de los socios - siguieron dando el servicio pero rebobinando con alambres redondos comunes y el SPL bajaba, así como había (  _todavía hay_ muchos drivers EV dando vueltas por ahí como _originales _) recalentamientos por salirse de los parámetros originales de diseño, deficientes pegamentos, etc .)  Entonces seguía la quemazón, antes por mal uso, - un parlante quemado es siempre un parlante mal usado -, pero cuando no hay conocimientos sólidos y ecualizadores a mano....   y después por deficientes servicios de recambios. Me llama la atención lo de las bobinas de cinta, que yo sepa, jamás se llegaron a fabricar en el país por una razón muy simple, no había mercado que justifique semejante inversión...( ni lo hay todavía ) creo que ni los chinos lo hacen todavía y son unos cuantos más que nosotros.....
No será que era importado el alambre y luego bobinaban ? como los parlantes car audio de Jensen ? Ucoa _fabricaba_ parlantes Jensen ? No lo sabía, Rexson los ensamblaba en San Luis ...pero es lo mismo, _armaban con licencia componentes importados_.  
Creo que el tema pasa por ahí , hay que diferenciar un _joint venture_ de verdadera fabricación nacional . Son dos cosas muy distintas. 
Es como si una superpotencia te va a vender la última tecnología en armamentos ( por dar un ejemplo burdo ) cuando te venden un avión match 1, ya lo usaron 10 años y ahora tienen un match 2 ! El asunto pasa por una verdadera política de industrialización _sostenida en el tiempo_. Y entonces, creo, recién se puede hablar de " fabricación nacional " Que por otra parte, poner un satélite de comunicaciones en órbita me parece un logro extraordinario y una muestra de la capacidad de los científicos argentinas, aunque no se fabrique un mísero chip en el país. Pero no me quiero ir del tema. Saludos.





pandacba dijo:


> *Nunca se te ocurrio pensar que a partir de una experiencia personal no se puede universalizar un concepto.*
> Eso me recuerda cierta persona que tenia un scooter y tenia problemas con el, nunca lo soluciono y lo vendio y a todo el mundo le dice que ese modelo no sirve. Lo curioso es que es el unico usuario que decia eso, todos decian lo contrario.....
> Nuestras experiencias son válidas en términos acotados.
> El par de CI'sCA3161/3162 fue defenestrado por muchos, y sin embargo muy utilzado, pertencecia a la RCA compañía que se carácterizo por lanzar productos fiables y muy probasos
> El tema era muy simple, era un capacitor que tenia que ser de buena calidad, y funcionaba perfecto, lo he visto funcionando en multitud de equipos, y se tejieron mitos por esas experiencias personales.....
> Aparte del equipo de 25 ese hubo otro que tal vez no lo conociste que junto con el de 50W que mencione eran de muy alta calidad......
> Y mi opinión sobre lo que digo se basa más e la experiencia de muchos colegas que experiencias propias.
> *Tu experiencia es tan respetable como la del resto*




Tenés razón, nunca se me ocurrió .....pero el NAD 3020 fué toda una revolución, después abro un link porque no me quiero ir del tema. 

Saludos !


----------



## janston

urubamba dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración *janston*, y muy buenos comentarios, a veces cuando se dicen ciertas verdades caen mal, pero es simplemente decir las cosas como son.
> Leea copiaba mucho, y a veces bien , a veces mal. Los chassis ésos que figuran en tu avatar son copias de campanas de Altec Lansing , 10 años después de fabricados, en USA se vencían las patentes y no infringías ninguna ley copiando. El tweeter piezoelectrico Leea , copiado de un Motorola era..... No existe parangón entre los parlantes EV y los fabricados por Leea, empezando por la capacidad de potencia, siguiendo por las cifras de distorsión, etc, etc.  ( , eso era otra cosa, pero bueno, es lo que hay. Seguramente tu viejo les compraba a los muchachos que trabajaban Ev, aquí un folleto que conservo de ésas épocas.
> 
> Saludos al _viejo_ (_ son los trapos_, , cariñosamente




Yo hable de la parte ya mala de Leea, los ultimos años cuando quisieron meterse en un terreno donde no tenian experiencia y no invertian en desarrollo(el hijo del dueño no estaba muy interesado en la planta pues tenia una esposa muy adinerada, lo demas se puede deducir facilmente)
No derrapes, Leea copio algunas cosas, pero por la mayoria pago licencia. Al principio, en los 50 y 60, pagaban licencia de Altec y Jensen para fabricar ciertos parlantes y tweeters; no robaron nada. Es mas, en ciertos modelos, ademas de los conos las bobinas eran Altec. La sociedad se termino de romper en los 80, Altec y Leea se separaron y llegaron los desastres..
Tweeters piezoelectricos hubo muchos: hfp2001, 2002, 2003, 2005, 1000, 1002 etc. Supongo hablas del 2001, el clasico Motorola. Leea compro la licencia para fabricarlos, y se importaban las ceramicas. Llego un momento que los Motorola llegaron a ser peores que los Leea por las tecnicas de fabricacion mas simplificadas que emplearon, reduciendo mucho la calidad del tweeter.

Como todas las marcas, tuvo cosas muy buenas, muy malas...excelentes como los parlantes 812RE, 1222XE, y sus lineas de audio hogareño. Es casi como cualquier fabrica jaja. No hay que irse a los extremos, yo soy fanatico de Leea, pero reconozco que hicieron cosas muy malas.

Leea debio seguir esperando a tener mas desarrollo tecnico, o bien solo quedarse en audio HIFI hogareño que le iba muy bien, pero se dio todo para que acabara en un desastre. Lo hecho, hecho esta.





jorgefer dijo:


> Con respecto a lo de Leea, los casos de 12100RE que conozco que sufrieron daños fue en general por mal uso, porque los usaban como woofers cuando son rango extendido. Como todos los productos Leea soportaban más potencia que la especificación que tenían, que era muy conservadora, algunos les daban _pa que tengan_. Después venían a repararlos, total las reparaciones estaban muy subvencionadas, como forma de servicio al cliente. No hay forma de que un cono se prenda fuego si no es por una sobrecarga de potencia desmesurada en su bobina.
> 
> Nada tiró abajo nunca la imagen de la marca. Hoy es fácil decir que tal o cual modelo es malo, con el diario del lunes y la obsolecencia natural que trae el avance de la tecnología y el cambio de las tendencias comerciales que se ha dado en los últimos veinte o treinta años. Pero en su momento y lugar, no había con qué darles. Sí sé que hubo algunos períodos en que las reparaciones se demoraban por falta del cono original americano y eso influyó en la decisión de compra de algunos profesionales, no así del público en general.
> 
> Mención hecha de Electro Voice, debo decir que los modelos Leea correspondientes a esa serie eran superiores a los EV en todo aspecto, particularmente en el SPL y en el mantenimiento de la impedancia nominal, ya que la Rs era casi 1 ohm mayor que la de los EV. No solamente tenían mayor SPL por watt, sino que consumían menos potencia, cargaban menos al amplificador. Fundamentalmente esto se debía a una tolerancia mecánica más ajustada y a un imán mucho mayor, ya que el EV era 190/19 y el Leea 200/24.




Yo hablo segun lo que me comento alguien que vivio el desarrollo de muchas cosas en la industria nacional, y trabajo con ello. Es mas, tengo una bolsita de domos nuevos de aluminio para recambio que el mismo ingeniero hnilo le entregaba  a mi viejo cuando llevaa los parlantes a reparacion. De potencia no se pasaban nunca, es mas, ponian cajas de mas para usarlas a menor potencia e igual los parlantes no aguantaban. 
Justificaciones, miles: que la bobina de cinta, quela bobina de cobre especial, que la ventilacion mas grande, mas chica, tapada con un bulon(si, salieron algunos parlantes con un bulon en el iman), los domos de aluminio con y sin agujero, de papel, de papel especial con estrias, sin estrias,y asi mil cosas, y los parlantes se quemaban. Yo te hablo de fines de los 70, pricipios de los 80, no de los parlantes de los 90 (que ya eran muy malos en comparacin con la competencia)

Entiendo que usted trabajo en Leea, pero (no por ser palabra de mi viejo, pues hable con otros sonidistas de muchos años) confio mas en la palabra de gente que los uso para trabajar, fuera de un laboratorio.


----------



## jorgefer

urubamba dijo:


> ...Muy bueno leer de parte de alguien que estuvo en Leea estas consideraciones, se agradecen, realmente interesantes detallles los que contás. Me permito ( para aclararme el horizonte ) exponer algunas dudas. Leea tenía tecnología superior a un monstruo como EV para lograr mejores motores de drivers ? Menores tolerancias en un _gap_ ? Imanes iguales o mejores ? Se usaba Alnico, el imán cerámico no era todavía muy usado, no ? - ni hablar de neodimio, parece que es el futuro, aunque caro - Las maquinarias de metalmecánica se desarrollaron en el país o se mejoraron ? . Parezco Juan el preguntón....
> Sonotechinika fabricó cables de parlantes de muy buena calidad, pero jamás fabricó ( ni ensambló ) parlantes EV, hacían los gabinetes y importaban los drivers armados originales, siendo licenciatario oficial en Argentina. Yo conocí muy bien el tema porque estaba en la empresa. Daban un excelente servicio, hasta que se cansaron de reparar ( recambios originales completos ), cambiaron las reglas del juego ( una vez más, aprenderemos alguna vez ? ) y largaron la representación. Los que tomaron la posta ( los que mencionás ) , - esto me lo contó por TE uno de los socios - siguieron dando el servicio pero rebobinando con alambres redondos comunes y el SPL bajaba, así como había (  _todavía hay_ muchos drivers EV dando vueltas por ahí como _originales _) recalentamientos por salirse de los parámetros originales de diseño, deficientes pegamentos, etc .)  Entonces seguía la quemazón, antes por mal uso, - un parlante quemado es siempre un parlante mal usado -, pero cuando no hay conocimientos sólidos y ecualizadores a mano....   y después por deficientes servicios de recambios. Me llama la atención lo de las bobinas de cinta, que yo sepa, jamás se llegaron a fabricar en el país por una razón muy simple, no había mercado que justifique semejante inversión...( ni lo hay todavía ) creo que ni los chinos lo hacen todavía y son unos cuantos más que nosotros.....
> No será que era importado el alambre y luego bobinaban ? como los parlantes car audio de Jensen ? Ucoa _fabricaba_ parlantes Jensen ? No lo sabía, Rexson los ensamblaba en San Luis ...pero es lo mismo, _armaban con licencia componentes importados_.
> Creo que el tema pasa por ahí , hay que diferenciar un _joint venture_ de verdadera fabricación nacional . Son dos cosas muy distintas...


No se trata de tecnologías. Leea tenía la misma tecnología que EV, aunque no tenía la licencia. Por eso decidimos hacer parlantes mejores que ellos (no eran exactamente iguales) para evitar problemas. Cuando se arman elementos en forma artesanal se pueden lograr mayores precisiones que cuando se fabrica en serie. La cantidad de parlantes que Leea podía hacer en un mes, EV seguro las hacía en un día, o en un turno.
Yo fui el encargado de poner a funcionar el sistema de fabricación de las bobinas de cinta de aluminio, y luego de la totalidad de la producción de Leea. Se basaba en una bobinadora japonesa y un sistema de armado muy piola, con film de kapton y alambre cinta de aluminio con recubrimiento de cobre. Un año largo costó conseguir los materiales adecuados y poner a punto el proceso. Esto fue alrededor de 1987, si mal no recuerdo.

En esa época los imanes eran cerámicos, el alnico era un lujo impagable, ya nadie los usaba (a nivel mundial). Con respecto a la 908, la precisión nuestra era mejor que la de Altec. Por ejemplo, la pieza fundamental de acople entre el diafragma semiesférico y la garganta de salida la hacíamos totalmente torneada y mecanizada con fresas en delrin, un material tipo nylon apto para torno. La de Altec era una pieza inyectada en un plástico color naranja, con algunas imperfecciones (la pieza la llamábamos por eso "tangerine"). Para tener idea de la dificultad de fabricación, tengamos en cuenta que la cara curva de la tangerine debía mantenerse a unos 0,35/0,40mm del diafragma, que era esférico. Si la distancia era menor, el diafragma golpeaba y se rompía, y si era mayor se perdía ancho de banda.

Como dato para pensar, les cuento que en el caso del tweeter piezo 2001 el conito de papel estaba a unos 0,15 mm del contracono de aluminio del que les hablé antes.

No sé qué es Sonotechinika. La empresa a que hice referencia como fabricante de EV en Argentina era Sonolink. Los parlantes con esa marca los conocí muy bien, porque luego los reparaba en AudioCity. Ahí ví por primera vez un parlante de Sonolink con bobina de alambre común. Cuando les quitaron la licencia siguieron con la marca VMR, pero ahí ya les perdí el rastro porque dejé de dedicarme al tema.

Las bobinas de cinta se fabricaron desde 1987 y todavía se fabrican en el país. Te sorprendería el nivel de inversión y el esfuerzo que puede realizar gente entusiasta cuando confía en un producto y en su capacidad de llevarlo adelante. El alambre cinta en Leea lo comprábamos en Japón al principio, pero luego se desarrolló localmente el sistema para transformar alambre redondo en cinta. Las máquinas para bobinar también se hicieron acá, y no son joda: hay que bobinar la cinta _de canto_ sin que se desmorone.

No te confundas: la industria de antaño era INDUSTRIA. Si en Leea tuvimos que importar imanes fue porque ciertas políticas destruyeron las fábricas argentinas, acá se hiceron imanes cerámicos y de alnico muy buenos (todavía hay alguna que hace unos pocos modelos cerámicos de vez en cuando, si hay demanda). Lo mismo pasó con los conos, si bien nosotros utilizábamoss los mismos conos americanos de EV y Altec para tener productos compatibles. Incluso Audifiel fabricaba internamente varios modelos de conos propios.





janston dijo:


> Yo hable de la parte ya mala de Leea, los ultimos años cuando quisieron meterse en un terreno donde no tenian experiencia y no invertian en desarrollo(el hijo del dueño no estaba muy interesado en la planta pues tenia una esposa muy adinerada, lo demas se puede deducir facilmente)
> No derrapes, Leea copio algunas cosas, pero por la mayoria pago licencia. Al principio, en los 50 y 60, pagaban licencia de Altec y Jensen para fabricar ciertos parlantes y tweeters; no robaron nada. Es mas, en ciertos modelos, ademas de los conos las bobinas eran Altec. La sociedad se termino de romper en los 80, Altec y Leea se separaron y llegaron los desastres..
> Tweeters piezoelectricos hubo muchos: hfp2001, 2002, 2003, 2005, 1000, 1002 etc. Supongo hablas del 2001, el clasico Motorola. Leea compro la licencia para fabricarlos, y se importaban las ceramicas. Llego un momento que los Motorola llegaron a ser peores que los Leea por las tecnicas de fabricacion mas simplificadas que emplearon, reduciendo mucho la calidad del tweeter.
> 
> Como todas las marcas, tuvo cosas muy buenas, muy malas...excelentes como los parlantes 812RE, 1222XE, y sus lineas de audio hogareño. Es casi como cualquier fabrica jaja. No hay que irse a los extremos, yo soy fanatico de Leea, pero reconozco que hicieron cosas muy malas.
> 
> Leea debio seguir esperando a tener mas desarrollo tecnico, o bien solo quedarse en audio HIFI hogareño que le iba muy bien, pero se dio todo para que acabara en un desastre. Lo hecho, hecho esta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo hablo segun lo que me comento alguien que vivio el desarrollo de muchas cosas en la industria nacional, y trabajo con ello. Es mas, tengo una bolsita de domos nuevos de aluminio para recambio que el mismo ingeniero hnilo le entregaba  a mi viejo cuando llevaa los parlantes a reparacion. De potencia no se pasaban nunca, es mas, ponian cajas de mas para usarlas a menor potencia e igual los parlantes no aguantaban.
> Justificaciones, miles: que la bobina de cinta, quela bobina de cobre especial, que la ventilacion mas grande, mas chica, tapada con un bulon(si, salieron algunos parlantes con un bulon en el iman), los domos de aluminio con y sin agujero, de papel, de papel especial con estrias, sin estrias,y asi mil cosas, y los parlantes se quemaban. Yo te hablo de fines de los 70, pricipios de los 80, no de los parlantes de los 90 (que ya eran muy malos en comparacin con la competencia)
> 
> Entiendo que usted trabajo en Leea, pero (no por ser palabra de mi viejo, pues hable con otros sonidistas de muchos años) confio mas en la palabra de gente que los uso para trabajar, fuera de un laboratorio.


Yo no trabajaba en un laboratorio, trabajaba en Leea. Tuve a mi cargo no sólo el laboratorio sino la totalidad de la planta, incluidas las reparaciones. Llevabamos una estadística de las fallas, y en base a eso se iban modificando los productos. Eso a partir del '85 más o menos. Mi contribución fue la línea profesional tipo EV de 200 y 400W, y las línea profesionales liviana de 150W y pesada de 600W que eran desarrollos propios de Leea. También los filtros y gabinetes a partir de esa fecha. Los modelos anteriores se fueron descontinuando rápidamente, ya que por el mismo costo ahora podíamos manejar potencias mucho mayores. La línea hogareña se desactivó totalmente, con excepción del 812RE y del 620, para racionalizar la producción y bajar costos. No se podía mantener tal variedad de modelos. 

Los tweeters piezo de Leea eran importados, excepto el 2001 que se fabricaba en su totalidad salvo la oblea piezo, y el 2002 cuya bocha era importada y sólo se fabricaba la bocina.

Ya dije que la línea tipo EV era mejor que la original. Hacíamos el 12L, 15L, 15B y 18B. El único problema que nos dio esa serie fue el mismo que tuvo EV en USA: el gobierno americano ordenó eliminar los solventes volátiles en la producción de conos, y pasaron a adhesivos e impregnaciones acuosas, que tuvieron que desarrollar precipitadamente, y lanzar a la venta como pudieron, lo que causó fallas de mediano plazo en los conos de celulosa. Nosotros tuvimos que hacernos cargo de reparaciones por cientos de miles de pesos, y EV por millones de dólares.

No nos engañemos en cuanto a las causas del_ desastre_, como vos lo llamás. Los clientes profesionales encontraban más vendibles marcas como JBL, EV, Fostex o Beyma, les era más fácil vender sonido así que con parlantes marca Leea. Tanto, que muchos les pintaban de negro el logo del copo a nuestros parlantes que ya tenían, para que no se viera que eran Leea. Eso no ayudó mucho, digamos. 

También fue definitoria la deficiente continuidad en la fabricación, porque las importaciones no se podían hacer al ritmo requerido a medida que iba disminuyendo la rentabilidad de la empresa. Cada vez costaba más juntar las decenas de miles de dolares necesarios para traer un embarque de imanes o de conos en cantidades medianamente razonables, y a veces había baches de meses en la producción de algunos modelos. Por supuesto, era mucho más fácil ir a un comercio y pedir los importados que estaban en la estantería en sus brillantes y bonitos embalajes. 

Pero Leea hubiese seguido si no se hubiese profundizado hasta niveles insospechables la destrucción causada por el 1 a 1 en la competitividad de la industria argentina. Leea quebró en 1998, si hubiera podido aguantar un par de años más, todavía estaba con nosotros. Echarle toda la culpa a un muerto no me parece bien. El tipo la peleó todo lo que pudo. Después de años de estar el instrumental juntando polvo, como consecuencia del guadañazo de M de Hoz, se reabrió comigo el laboratorio ni bien la empresa pudo recuperarse un poco. Se hicieron las inversiones necesarias, como nuevas máquinas y la línea de producción de pesados (en realidad un horno contínuo). Fue un esfuerzo muy importante. Lamentablemente, no alcanzó.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> No se trata de tecnologías. Leea tenía la misma tecnología que EV, aunque no tenía la licencia. Por eso decidimos hacer parlantes mejores que ellos (no eran exactamente iguales) para evitar problemas. Cuando se arman elementos en forma artesanal se pueden lograr mayores precisiones que cuando se fabrica en serie. La cantidad de parlantes que Leea podía hacer en un mes, EV seguro las hacía en un día, o en un turno.
> Yo fui el encargado de poner a funcionar el sistema de fabricación de las bobinas de cinta de aluminio, y luego de la totalidad de la producción de Leea. Se basaba en una bobinadora japonesa y un sistema de armado muy piola, con film de kapton y alambre cinta de aluminio con recubrimiento de cobre. Un año largo costó conseguir los materiales adecuados y poner a punto el proceso. Esto fue alrededor de 1987, si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> En esa época los imanes eran cerámicos, el alnico era un lujo impagable, ya nadie los usaba (a nivel mundial). Con respecto a la 908, la precisión nuestra era mejor que la de Altec. Por ejemplo, la pieza fundamental de acople entre el diafragma semiesférico y la garganta de salida la hacíamos totalmente torneada y mecanizada con fresas en delrin, un material tipo nylon apto para torno. La de Altec era una pieza inyectada en un plástico color naranja, con algunas imperfecciones (la pieza la llamábamos por eso "tangerine"). Para tener idea de la dificultad de fabricación, tengamos en cuenta que la cara curva de la tangerine debía mantenerse a unos 0,35/0,40mm del diafragma, que era esférico. Si la distancia era menor, el diafragma golpeaba y se rompía, y si era mayor se perdía ancho de banda.
> 
> Como dato para pensar, les cuento que en el caso del tweeter piezo 2001 el conito de papel estaba a unos 0,15 mm del contracono de aluminio del que les hablé antes.
> 
> No sé qué es Sonotechinika. La empresa a que hice referencia como fabricante de EV en Argentina era Sonolink. Los parlantes con esa marca los conocí muy bien, porque luego los reparaba en AudioCity. Ahí ví por primera vez un parlante de Sonolink con bobina de alambre común. Cuando les quitaron la licencia siguieron con la marca VMR, pero ahí ya les perdí el rastro porque dejé de dedicarme al tema.
> 
> Las bobinas de cinta se fabricaron desde 1987 y todavía se fabrican en el país. Te sorprendería el nivel de inversión y el esfuerzo que puede realizar gente entusiasta cuando confía en un producto y en su capacidad de llevarlo adelante. El alambre cinta en Leea lo comprábamos en Japón al principio, pero luego se desarrolló localmente el sistema para transformar alambre redondo en cinta. Las máquinas para bobinar también se hicieron acá, y no son joda: hay que bobinar la cinta _de canto_ sin que se desmorone.
> 
> No te confundas: la industria de antaño era INDUSTRIA. Si en Leea tuvimos que importar imanes fue porque ciertas políticas destruyeron las fábricas argentinas, acá se hiceron imanes cerámicos y de alnico muy buenos (todavía hay alguna que hace unos pocos modelos cerámicos de vez en cuando, si hay demanda). Lo mismo pasó con los conos, si bien nosotros utilizábamoss los mismos conos americanos de EV y Altec para tener productos compatibles. Incluso Audifiel fabricaba internamente varios modelos de conos propios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no trabajaba en un laboratorio, trabajaba en Leea. Tuve a mi cargo no sólo el laboratorio sino la totalidad de la planta, incluidas las reparaciones. Llevabamos una estadística de las fallas, y en base a eso se iban modificando los productos. Eso a partir del '85 más o menos. Mi contribución fue la línea profesional tipo EV de 200 y 400W, y las línea profesionales liviana de 150W y pesada de 600W que eran desarrollos propios de Leea. También los filtros y gabinetes a partir de esa fecha. Los modelos anteriores se fueron descontinuando rápidamente, ya que por el mismo costo ahora podíamos manejar potencias mucho mayores. La línea hogareña se desactivó totalmente, con excepción del 812RE y del 620, para racionalizar la producción y bajar costos. No se podía mantener tal variedad de modelos.
> 
> Los tweeters piezo de Leea eran importados, excepto el 2001 que se fabricaba en su totalidad salvo la oblea piezo, y el 2002 cuya bocha era importada y sólo se fabricaba la bocina.
> 
> Ya dije que la línea tipo EV era mejor que la original. Hacíamos el 12L, 15L, 15B y 18B. El único problema que nos dio esa serie fue el mismo que tuvo EV en USA: el gobierno americano ordenó eliminar los solventes volátiles en la producción de conos, y pasaron a adhesivos e impregnaciones acuosas, que tuvieron que desarrollar precipitadamente, y lanzar a la venta como pudieron, lo que causó fallas de mediano plazo en los conos de celulosa. Nosotros tuvimos que hacernos cargo de reparaciones por cientos de miles de pesos, y EV por millones de dólares.
> 
> No nos engañemos en cuanto a las causas del_ desastre_, como vos lo llamás. Los clientes profesionales encontraban más vendibles marcas como JBL, EV, Fostex o Beyma, les era más fácil vender sonido así que con parlantes marca Leea. Tanto, que muchos les pintaban de negro el logo del copo a nuestros parlantes que ya tenían, para que no se viera que eran Leea. Eso no ayudó mucho, digamos.
> 
> También fue definitoria la deficiente continuidad en la fabricación, porque las importaciones no se podían hacer al ritmo requerido a medida que iba disminuyendo la rentabilidad de la empresa. Cada vez costaba más juntar las decenas de miles de dolares necesarios para traer un embarque de imanes o de conos en cantidades medianamente razonables, y a veces había baches de meses en la producción de algunos modelos. Por supuesto, era mucho más fácil ir a un comercio y pedir los importados que estaban en la estantería en sus brillantes y bonitos embalajes.
> 
> Pero Leea hubiese seguido si no se hubiese profundizado hasta niveles insospechables la destrucción causada por el 1 a 1 en la competitividad de la industria argentina. Leea quebró en 1998, si hubiera podido aguantar un par de años más, todavía estaba con nosotros. Echarle toda la culpa a un muerto no me parece bien. El tipo la peleó todo lo que pudo. Después de años de estar el instrumental juntando polvo, como consecuencia del guadañazo de M de Hoz, se reabrió comigo el laboratorio ni bien la empresa pudo recuperarse un poco. Se hicieron las inversiones necesarias, como nuevas máquinas y la línea de producción de pesados (en realidad un horno contínuo). Fue un esfuerzo muy importante. Lamentablemente, no alcanzó.




Ahora es un muerto, pero en su momento mabragaña hijo se patino la plata a lo loco, ni le calentaba la planta. Fue una suma de cosas, pero lo mas influyente fue el nivel de atraso tecnologico de la empresa y la mala organizacion y atencion. Uno iba al importador con un electro voice quemado, y salia con un parlante listo. En cambio si se iba a leea, habia que esperar como 3 meses minimo por 8 parlantes. Para que habia tanta cantidad de empleados en modulos y oficinas? mabragaña respondia "y... viste como es, algunos estan aca por cosa de familia" y demas.
Tambien un desastre el tema de la importacion y recepcion de partes. De 10 parlantes, 11 eran diferentes, porque no llega el iman, porque los conos vinieron de otro color, y los domos habria que esperar un tiempo mas, ah las colisas... y asi uno se iba con cualquier verdura, y asi andaban.
No digo que eran asi con todos los clientes, ni con todos los productos ni en sus 55 años de trabajo, pero si habia problemas muy grandes de organizacion ahi adentro, lo que los llevo a caer en el atraso, perder la vista de clientes y el inevitable cierre(luego agregamos factores como economia, gobiernos y demas, pero ahora hablo estrictamente de la planta).
Algo que nadie les pudo copiar, fueron las bocinas. No habia con que darles. Y vendieron muchas eh, por ejemplo el tunel subfluvial de santa fe a parana tenia todo bocinas leea, la empresa donde labura mi viejo nomas tiene 150 bocinas. Sin embargo que paso? Miles han vendido, pero era un barril sin fondo esa empresa, plata que entraba no se sabia para donde iba. Ademas cuando sacaron las bochas con el trafo de linea incorporado, fue un golazo, era genial... pero lo dejaron de lado por esto, y aquello, que mas alla..
"no se puede comparar la dulzura del sonido de altec con electro" decia mabragaña, pero son cosas muy diferentes. Una cosa es para audio hogar, y otra para audio profesional, algo mas agresivo. Pero el tipo hablaba, contaba lo que veia en estados unidos y demas... y asi siguio, y asi termino todo. Y como sera que hasta con la linea de bafles hogareños quedaron "desnudos" por decirlo de alguna forma. Cuando empezaron a entrar los sansui por ejemplo....chau a la famosa linea artesanal.
Lamentablemente, repito, mal manejo. Se creian que era, no se, un almacen la planta esa, y asi no podia andar. Demasiado aguanto.


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> Ahora es un muerto, pero en su momento mabragaña hijo se patino la plata a lo loco, ni le calentaba la planta. Fue una suma de cosas, pero lo mas influyente fue el nivel de atraso tecnologico de la empresa y la mala organizacion y atencion. Uno iba al importador con un electro voice quemado, y salia con un parlante listo. En cambio si se iba a leea, habia que esperar como 3 meses minimo por 8 parlantes. Para que habia tanta cantidad de empleados en modulos y oficinas? mabragaña respondia "y... viste como es, algunos estan aca por cosa de familia" y demas.
> Tambien un desastre el tema de la importacion y recepcion de partes. De 10 parlantes, 11 eran diferentes, porque no llega el iman, porque los conos vinieron de otro color, y los domos habria que esperar un tiempo mas, ah las colisas... y asi uno se iba con cualquier verdura, y asi andaban.
> No digo que eran asi con todos los clientes, ni con todos los productos ni en sus 55 años de trabajo, pero si habia problemas muy grandes de organizacion ahi adentro, lo que los llevo a caer en el atraso, perder la vista de clientes y el inevitable cierre(luego agregamos factores como economia, gobiernos y demas, pero ahora hablo estrictamente de la planta).
> Algo que nadie les pudo copiar, fueron las bocinas. No habia con que darles. Y vendieron muchas eh, por ejemplo el tunel subfluvial de santa fe a parana tenia todo bocinas leea, la empresa donde labura mi viejo nomas tiene 150 bocinas. Sin embargo que paso? Miles han vendido, pero era un barril sin fondo esa empresa, plata que entraba no se sabia para donde iba. Ademas cuando sacaron las bochas con el trafo de linea incorporado, fue un golazo, era genial... pero lo dejaron de lado por esto, y aquello, que mas alla..
> "no se puede comparar la dulzura del sonido de altec con electro" decia mabragaña, pero son cosas muy diferentes. Una cosa es para audio hogar, y otra para audio profesional, algo mas agresivo. Pero el tipo hablaba, contaba lo que veia en estados unidos y demas... y asi siguio, y asi termino todo. Y como sera que hasta con la linea de bafles hogareños quedaron "desnudos" por decirlo de alguna forma. Cuando empezaron a entrar los sansui por ejemplo....chau a la famosa linea artesanal.
> Lamentablemente, repito, mal manejo. Se creian que era, no se, un almacen la planta esa, y asi no podia andar. Demasiado aguanto.


Como ya dije, y vos reafirmas, era más fácil para un cliente ir a comprar EV o JBL a un importador ya que los sacaban de la estantería. Entraban por containers llenos. A ninguno de esos capitalistas se les hubiese ocurrido invertir en una fábrica. Importar era en ese momento MUCHO más fácil y rendidor que fabricar. Los parlantes entraban completos y con ventajas impositivas sobre las partes. Nosotros teníamos que juntar muchas partes, y la mayoría provenía de la industria local que estaba en graves problemas en general, el cumplimiento de los proveedores era pésimo. 

Seguro que hubo problemas de gestión y exceso de gastos. Empleados habían quedado demasiados en las áreas administrativas, y la empresa tuvo que ir despidiendo gente de 25 años de antigüedad o más, con el costo imaginable, en un momento de vacas flacas. No eran contratados como ahora. El despido de un empleado así costaba más dólares que los necesarios para traer tres embarques de conos. La elección era difícil desde todo punto de vista, y particularmente dolorosa desde el lado humano. El ambiente en esos últimos años no era el mejor, como se puede deducir.

La decisión de achicar la línea y acortar la lista de productos como las cajas y parlantes para hogar tuvo su origen en una lógica racionalización de recursos escasos. Se concentró la inversión en aquellos productos que tenían mayor rentabilidad, y en algunos casos los que daban pérdida pero no se podían descontinuar por ser parte de un sistema, como el caso de los transformadores de línea y otros accesorios. 

En un intento desesperado por subirse al tren, Mabragaña consiguió la representación exclusiva de JBL y de Neutrik. Pero la situación se iba deteriorando rápidamente, y en realidad lo que se logró fue abrir el mercado argentino a esas marcas para que los capitalistas importadores las aprovecharan, porque pronto impusieron cupos mínimos mensuales imposibles para nosotros. Así, las representaciones pasaron a las gozosas manos de la competencia, que no tenía problemas para cubrirlos.

Desde afuera se ve muy fácil. Los clientes lo único que tenían que hacer era decidir qué comprar, como es lógico. Si al gobierno no le interesaba el destino de la industria, porqué iba a interesarle a los particulares? Déme dos...


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> Como ya dije, y vos reafirmas, era más fácil para un cliente ir a comprar EV o JBL a un importador ya que los sacaban de la estantería. Entraban por containers llenos. A ninguno de esos capitalistas se les hubiese ocurrido invertir en una fábrica. Importar era en ese momento MUCHO más fácil y rendidor que fabricar. Los parlantes entraban completos y con ventajas impositivas sobre las partes. Nosotros teníamos que juntar muchas partes, y la mayoría provenía de la industria local que estaba en graves problemas en general, el cumplimiento de los proveedores era pésimo.
> 
> Seguro que hubo problemas de gestión y exceso de gastos. Empleados habían quedado demasiados en las áreas administrativas, y la empresa tuvo que ir despidiendo gente de 25 años de antigüedad o más, con el costo imaginable, en un momento de vacas flacas. No eran contratados como ahora. El despido de un empleado así costaba más dólares que los necesarios para traer tres embarques de conos. La elección era difícil desde todo punto de vista, y particularmente dolorosa desde el lado humano. El ambiente en esos últimos años no era el mejor, como se puede deducir.
> 
> La decisión de achicar la línea y acortar la lista de productos como las cajas y parlantes para hogar tuvo su origen en una lógica racionalización de recursos escasos. Se concentró la inversión en aquellos productos que tenían mayor rentabilidad, y en algunos casos los que daban pérdida pero no se podían descontinuar por ser parte de un sistema, como el caso de los transformadores de línea y otros accesorios.
> 
> En un intento desesperado por subirse al tren, Mabragaña consiguió la representación exclusiva de JBL y de Neutrik. Pero la situación se iba deteriorando rápidamente, y en realidad lo que se logró fue abrir el mercado argentino a esas marcas para que los capitalistas importadores las aprovecharan, porque pronto impusieron cupos mínimos mensuales imposibles para nosotros. Así, las representaciones pasaron a las gozosas manos de la competencia, que no tenía problemas para cubrirlos.
> 
> Desde afuera se ve muy fácil. Los clientes lo único que tenían que hacer era decidir qué comprar, como es lógico. Si al gobierno no le interesaba el destino de la industria, porqué iba a interesarle a los particulares? Déme dos...




Pero lamentablemente la ultima palabra la tiene el cliente. Ojo, no estoy tratando de tirar abajo  la imagen de Leea ni mucho menos. Soy fanatico de la marca, hicieron cosas que aun hoy no se pueden superar, pero como buen fanatico tambien debo reconocer las macanas que se mandaron(nadie dijo nada, pero aclaro antes de que se arme una discusion sin sentido como las suele haber en internet).

Volviendo al tema, desde afuera se ve facil, si, pero las 8 personas con quienes hable(compañeros y ex compañeros de mi viejo), que fueron a Leea hasta 2 veces al mes desde Santa Fe Capital, y se pasaban horas hablado con Hnilo y tomando cafe en la oficina de Mabragaña hasta las 11 de la noche, tienen la misma mirada. No trabajaron ahi, pero apreciaron bien como se manejaban las cosas ahi adentro, y como les repercutia a la hora de llevar los parlantes, bocinas, consolas, microfonos y demas cosas a eventos de todo el pais.

Lo peor de Leea eran los tiempos, sea por el motivo que se plantee, era inaceptable esperar 3, 4, 6 meses por 10 o 12 parlantes de 8 pulgadas, que cuando estaban listos llegaban 5 812RE, 1 88CRE, y 4 mezclas que tenian cono verde, cono marron, con domo, sin domo, con el nuevo iman de alta eficiencia de no se que(porque el verso lo tenian al toque jaja). Que la partida se atraso, que el sol, que la lluvia...era como mucho.

Uno lo ve del lado de afuera, pero es justamente ese lado el que importa. Si yo tengo 2 baffles con 5 parlantes cada uno, se me queman 4 parlantes, los llevo y me dan dos, y los otros para el mes que viene, quedo con las cajas paradas. Asi me pierdo un monton de trabajo.
Por eso la pegada que tuvo sonolink al empezar a traer los electro. Se me quema un parlante, voy, lo dejo y me vengo con uno listo al momento. Se le puede decir lo que sea, pero cumplian con lo que el cliente necesitaba. Mal por mabragaña por subestimar al ing. de sonolink(que era su amigo de tantos años)...

Leea hizo cosas excelentes y malas, Electro Voice tambien, la diferencia es que uno a la hora de recibir la queja se tildaba y el otro respondia al momento. Los motivos externos que determinaron que fuera asi, no importan, pues al cliente no le importa nada mas que tener el baffle listo para salir a trabajar.

Son puntos de vista, vos lo ves como el trabajador que ayudo a apuntalar la fabrica lo mas posible, yo desde el cliente que demanda un cumplimiento de las promesas de los anuncios.


----------



## urubamba

jorgefer dijo:


> No sé qué es Sonotechinika. La empresa a que hice referencia como fabricante de EV en Argentina era Sonolink. Los parlantes con esa marca los conocí muy bien, porque luego los reparaba en AudioCity. Ahí ví por primera vez un parlante de Sonolink con bobina de alambre común. Cuando les quitaron la licencia siguieron con la marca VMR, pero ahí ya les perdí el rastro porque dejé de dedicarme al tema.



Salió mal escrito, sobra una i, era la empresa que fabricó el cable Sonolink, yo me fuí en el 83 , así que de ahí en adelante les perdí el rastro, me fuí a otros rubros para sobrevivir, se veía venir la debacle desencadenada por el salvaje ajuste/destrucción del _innombrable_ ( hacerlo es mufarse  )  ex presidente de apellido_ capicúa._... 
Después de unos cuantos años intercambié alguno que otro mail con uno de los dos hermanos y dueños del emprendimiento. Y recuerdo que me contó los desastres que hicieron con la marca EV los que la heredaron en estos pagos. 
Sonolink era la marca del cable ( va foto ) se ve que la compraron la gente que decimos, los que para zafar reemplazaron el _alambre de aluminio trafilado sección cuadrada_ de la _voice coil _por el común redondo de cobre. ( lo que no sería ningún problema si se rediseñara _todo el conjunto_ del motor magnético, la Xmax, etc, etc. Ahí ya soñamos, que es el punto que me interesa destacar. El industrial argentino ( no todos, pero en su gran mayoría ) no creyó nunca en el futuro del país, y se enganchó en el sube y baja siempre. Cuando está cerrada la importación o limitada para _necesariamente_ balancear la balanza comercial, se cierra todo y se lleva la lechuga afuera. Si los tiempos vuelven, levantamos la cortina, sacamos el polvo a las mismas máquinas y dale que va con la misma tecnología perimida. Se vende igual. Y esto lo viví en varias empresas, no sólo de audio.





janston dijo:


> Leea hizo cosas excelentes y malas, Electro Voice tambien, la diferencia es que uno a la hora de recibir la queja se tildaba y el otro respondia al momento. Los motivos externos que determinaron que fuera asi, no importan, pues al cliente no le importa nada mas que tener el baffle listo para salir a trabajar.
> 
> Son puntos de vista, vos lo ves como el trabajador que ayudo a apuntalar la fabrica lo mas posible, yo desde el cliente que demanda un cumplimiento de las promesas de los anuncios.





EV en Argentina, como ya comenté más arriba la conocí trabajando en la misma. El reparador era Raúl . Era una pequeña empresa, con pocos empleados, poco espacio físico, etc. no se puede comparar a Leea .Los tiempos eran los que se necesitaban para reparar con repuestos originales el driver. En algunos caos, dado que los "_ tronaban_ " seguido - casi siempre por mal uso y desconocimientos de los operadores de sonido - , podías tener la suerte de dejar el parlante dañado y llevarte el recambio en el momento. Pero no era muy común.


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> ...Uno lo ve del lado de afuera, pero es justamente ese lado el que importa. Si yo tengo 2 baffles con 5 parlantes cada uno, se me queman 4 parlantes, los llevo y me dan dos, y los otros para el mes que viene, quedo con las cajas paradas. Asi me pierdo un monton de trabajo.
> Por eso la pegada que tuvo sonolink al empezar a traer los electro. Se me quema un parlante, voy, lo dejo y me vengo con uno listo al momento. Se le puede decir lo que sea, pero cumplian con lo que el cliente necesitaba. Mal por mabragaña por subestimar al ing. de sonolink(que era su amigo de tantos años)...
> 
> Leea hizo cosas excelentes y malas, Electro Voice tambien, la diferencia es que uno a la hora de recibir la queja se tildaba y el otro respondia al momento. Los motivos externos que determinaron que fuera asi, no importan, pues al cliente no le importa nada mas que tener el baffle listo para salir a trabajar.
> 
> Son puntos de vista, vos lo ves como el trabajador que ayudo a apuntalar la fabrica lo mas posible, yo desde el cliente que demanda un cumplimiento de las promesas de los anuncios.


La primera parte no la cité porque ya la discutimos. Pero esto último me llama la atención. Así que es muy importante que Leea no cumpliera con los tiempos, pero no molesta que Sonolik te devolviera un parlante original reparado con bobina común?? Cuánto tiempo pudieron responder con un parlante 0Km o con uno de stock reparado con repuestos originales?? Porque seguro no te decían cómo estaban reparados!

Me parece una visión sesgada, por decir lo menos...


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> La primera parte no la cité porque ya la discutimos. Pero esto último me llama la atención. Así que es muy importante que Leea no cumpliera con los tiempos, pero no molesta que Sonolik te devolviera un parlante original reparado con bobina común?? Cuánto tiempo pudieron responder con un parlante 0Km o con uno de stock reparado con repuestos originales?? Porque seguro no te decían cómo estaban reparados!
> 
> Me parece una visión sesgada, por decir lo menos...




A las pruebas me remito. Hay parlantes que tienen 30 años o mas, pasaron por todo tipo de baffles, se aguantaron agua, golpes, excesos de potencia (los he visto con la bobina al rojo cuando se ponia mas picante el sonido) y aun asi siguen ahi, como si nada.

Los unicos que se han reparado fueron parlantes de 18", que se rompieron por exceso de potencia, y no importa que les metian en la reparacion(si bobina redonda, cuadrada, con alambre, sin alambre, lo que sea), seguian funcionando y soportaban.

Cuando fue la fiesta de los 50 años de sancor se pusieron  9 cajas folded en 3 vias(bajo 15, medio 12 y las bocinas) por lado en un campo. Sonido para 30000-35000 personas, y los acostaron. Lo mismo con parlanteria leea? aun hoy se estarian poniendo cajas y cajas.

Los electro llegaron y arrasaron, soportaban mas, eran confiables y siempre estaban listos. Formula letal para una fabrica que se quedo en el tiempo y sin rumbo. Una lastima..


----------



## urubamba

janston dijo:


> A las pruebas me remito. Hay parlantes que tienen 30 años o mas, pasaron por todo tipo de baffles, se aguantaron agua, golpes, excesos de potencia (*los he visto con la bobina al rojo cuando se ponia mas picante el sonido) y aun asi siguen ahi, como si nada.*







No será mucho ? En fin ......


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> A las pruebas me remito. Hay parlantes que tienen 30 años o mas, pasaron por todo tipo de baffles, se aguantaron agua, golpes, excesos de potencia (los he visto con la bobina al rojo cuando se ponia mas picante el sonido) y aun asi siguen ahi, como si nada.
> 
> Los unicos que se han reparado fueron parlantes de 18", que se rompieron por exceso de potencia, y no importa que les metian en la reparacion(si bobina redonda, cuadrada, con alambre, sin alambre, lo que sea), seguian funcionando y soportaban.
> 
> Cuando fue la fiesta de los 50 años de sancor se pusieron  9 cajas folded en 3 vias(bajo 15, medio 12 y las bocinas) por lado en un campo. Sonido para 30000-35000 personas, y los acostaron. Lo mismo con parlanteria leea? aun hoy se estarian poniendo cajas y cajas.
> 
> Los electro llegaron y arrasaron, soportaban mas, eran confiables y siempre estaban listos. Formula letal para una fabrica que se quedo en el tiempo y sin rumbo. Una lastima..


Gracias por confirmar cuanto acabo de decir. Aunque no sé cómo veías la bobina al rojo.

Había, y hay, sonidistas que se preocupan por la calidad del sonido. A otros sólo les importa que suene. 

Son los mismos que cuando rompían un importado decían, uhhh, me pasé con la potencia! Y cuando rompían un Leea decían, uhh, son una mierda!

Parlantes Leea que siguen funcionando como nuevos los hay de bastante más de 30 años, como sabrás. Y con tecnologías bien antiguas algunos. Los de la última época eran mejores que los EV, creo que no entendiste eso en aquel momento ni ahora. Rendían más y aguantaban más. Tenían mejores bobinas e imanes más grandes. Y las campanas no se rompían como las EV, eran de fundición y más pesadas. Qué lástima que la locura imperante de que era  "mejor importado y con marca" no te permitió ver el bosque.

Eso de que no importaba cómo estaba reparado un parlante te pasaba solamente a vos. Cuando yo les mostraba a mis clientes lo que hacía Sonolink, me decían "son unos H de P" y nunca más les compraban. Así fue como vendí muchos AudioCity, cuando Leea ya no estaba.

Te lo perdiste, sorry.


----------



## janston

urubamba dijo:


> No será mucho ? En fin ......



Es necesario que ponga una foto? no soy el primero ni el ultimo en ver bobinas al rojo en baffles mt2 por trabajo intenso. Me extraña que gente con experiencia dude de algo tan comun





jorgefer dijo:


> Gracias por confirmar cuanto acabo de decir. Aunque no sé cómo veías la bobina al rojo.
> 
> Había, y hay, sonidistas que se preocupan por la calidad del sonido. A otros sólo les importa que suene.
> 
> Son los mismos que cuando rompían un importado decían, uhhh, me pasé con la potencia! Y cuando rompían un Leea decían, uhh, son una mierda!
> 
> Parlantes Leea que siguen funcionando como nuevos los hay de bastante más de 30 años, como sabrás. Y con tecnologías bien antiguas algunos. Los de la última época eran mejores que los EV, creo que no entendiste eso en aquel momento ni ahora. Rendían más y aguantaban más. Tenían mejores bobinas e imanes más grandes. Y las campanas no se rompían como las EV, eran de fundición y más pesadas. Qué lástima que la locura imperante de que era  "mejor importado y con marca" no te permitió ver el bosque.
> 
> Eso de que no importaba cómo estaba reparado un parlante te pasaba solamente a vos. Cuando yo les mostraba a mis clientes lo que hacía Sonolink, me decían "son unos H de P" y nunca más les compraban. Así fue como vendí muchos AudioCity, cuando Leea ya no estaba.
> 
> Te lo perdiste, sorry.




Como? simple: enfocando la mirada al parlante  de nuevo como dije antes, me extraña que alguien con experiencia no haya visto bobinas al rojo, o largando chispazos cuando estan al limite, o clavarse y encender el cono(calor mas carton= fuego, no hay argumento en contra)

Sonidistas hay de todo tipo, asi como fanaticos cegados   

Parlantes Leea de mas de 30? tengo de mas de 50 años funcionando sin problemas, pero te estas confundiendo porque yo hablo de parlantes para uso profesional, para horas de funcionamiento continuo a tope o exceso de potencia, no de un parlante para un equipo valvular de 6+6w para el living de una casa. Es mas, te doy tres ejemplos: las columnas 6 en linea, asta el dia de hoy se usan en ciertas eventos porque no hay con que darles; las bocinas exponenciales, usamos algunas hasta del año 49, tenemos mas de 120 y nadie las puede superar; los parlantes 1264, tremendos azotes ligaron y se la aguantaron como señores. Hasta ahi todo bien, pero cuando se salto  la linea profesional hay que admitir que fueron un desastre los parlantes. En Leea tranquilamente los podrian haber echado de una patada por tontos a mi viejo y sus compañeros, pero no, les daban parlantes reparados y piezas de repuesto, y excusas de todos los colores. 

No te cierres en que soy un fanatico de lo importado porque no es asi. Ya es cualquier cosa como se desvia una cuestion tan simple. 

Los ultimos parlantes que salieron podran haber tenido la campana de oro, bobina hecha por dios, pero Electro, JBL y demas estaban muy lejos ya. La cuestion simple y corta: Leea se quedo en el tiempo, no innovaron, no trabajaron en la administracion de ingresos y proveedores, y cuando se dieron cuenta estaban(podria usar una expresion muy vulgar pero no da) tirando manotazos de ahogado. Yo lo vi en las fotos que publicaste de tu area de trabajo, equipos comprados en un remate y con decadas de antigüedad. Esta todo en orden, no tengo 70 años pero si un par de neuronas como para ver que eso ya no daba para mas.

Y AudioCity hizo excelentes parlantes, pero... desaparecio como humo, quedo todo en la nada. Mientras EV sigue laburando y mejorando.

No nos compliquemos con tonterias como " la bobina de esto, el iman de aquello, la campana de mas alla" al final, como dije, los resultados se veian a la hora de usar los equipos en la vida real. 

Y no todo son parlantes, el driver dh1? 

Es una discusion sin sentido. Por supuesto te van a seguir dando la razon por defender la industria nacional y esas pavadas y por ser ex-empleado de Leea, pero no hay problema. 

Yo ya hice mi aporte, los que hayan hecho sonido en serio alguna vez entenderan, los demas seguiran leyendo folletos.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer

Supongo que enfocabas tu visión de rayos X, no tus ojos, porque la bobina no es visible ni aunque esté incandescente.

Irresponsable o suicida tiene que ser un profesional del sonido que utilice sus parlantes pasando el límite de potencia especificado, sean JBL, EV o Leea. Por no invertir lo suficiente en cajas, o por tomar compromisos más grandes que lo que puede.

Pero se ve que para vos era algo normal, ya dijiste que en Sonolink te los cambiaban rápidamente, o sea que estabas acostumbrado a quemar parlantes, Leea y EV también.

Se te pasó decir que el instrumental que viste en mis fotos de Leea era el mejor del mundo, era B&K. Hoy estoy utilizando el mismo instrumental (los mismos modelos), y la precisión en las mediciones está dentro de los 0,2dB absolutos, medidos con un patrón secundario. Y pasaron casi 20 años más. Por si no te enteraste, la cámara acústica del laboratorio era la segunda en importancia de la Argentina. Eso es, realmente, lo que más extraño. A tus confesadas dos neuronas deberías sumarle algunas más, a ver si te ayudan a comprender lo arbitrario de ciertos juicios que vas emitiendo.

En Leea no se hicieron simples clones de EVM y EVM ProLine sino toda una línea mejorada, que excedía las especificaciones de EV. Los modelos standard de las últimas series no eran de 200W sino de 250W, medidos por la misma norma EIA. Aunque para vos sean tonterías, las mejoras eran evidentes. Las campanas de fundición eran mucho más fuertes, no se rompían como las livianas EV. Las bobinas de fibra de vidrio son muy superiores a las de kapton cuando se trata de muy altas potencias. El imán de mayor diámetro y espesor era lo que le daba mejor rendimiento que los EV. Tonterías, no? Nosotros sabíamos que no íbamos a poder competir con EV con los mismos parlantes, por eso decidimos hacerlos mejores, aunque resultaran más caros de lo que podrían haber sido con imanes y campanas como las EV. Fue un riesgo calculado, y por muchísimos usuarios apreciado. Aún hoy día.

Cuando las papas quemaban, me hicieron sacar una partida del 12S250BF y del 15L250BF con las campanas más livianas correspondientes a la vieja línea hogar para abaratar costos. Se rompieron algunas. Volvimos a las de fundición. 

Me alegro de que vos no seas fanático de lo importado, pero te aseguro que los había. Sobre todo entre los organizadores de eventos. Por eso algunos sonidistas  pintaban de negro los logos Leea, y reemplazaban por JBL y EV en cuanto podían. Es más, hasta los músicos lo hacían, porque decían que, si no, no los contrataban.

Como hace mucho que estoy desvinculado del sonido profesional, no sé a qué te referís con las mejoras de EV. Agradecería si me podés tirar algun dato, o a quien lo pueda hacer, porque yo no fui capaz de encontrar ni siquiera una página web sobre EV de Argentina.

Y defender nuestra industria no es ninguna pavada tampoco, sabés?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Les pido que bajen un cambio  Solo que tengan el cuidado de no ofender-molestra al otro . . . he leido algunos pasajes 

Sinó :







Saludos 

.


----------



## janston

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les pido que bajen un cambio  Solo que tengan el cuidado de no ofender-molestra al otro . . . he leido algunos pasajes
> 
> Sinó :
> 
> http://www.hwdyk.com/q/images/mrplow_12.jpg
> 
> Saludos
> 
> .




No te preocupes que no pasa nada, nadie esta enojado ni se va a armar lio. Simplemente son  puntos de vista desde lugares diferentes.

Saludos, Don Barredora.


----------



## urubamba

Janston escribió :

_" Es necesario que ponga una foto? no soy el primero ni el ultimo en ver bobinas al rojo en baffles mt2 por trabajo intenso. Me extraña que gente con experiencia dude de algo tan comun " _

Vos escribiste que a pesar del agua, bobinas en rojo y golpes funcionaban ( " _como si nada _" ) Algo imposible. No veo de qué te extrañas.
Nosotros *regalábamos* la Biblia de la Sonorización y nadie la leía. Yo subí la portada acá y nadie solicitó el resto. Está traducido al perfecto castellano ( nada fácil, con el traductor de google no sale bien ni hoy en día )  No hay que tomarlo como algo personal, pero sí hacerse cargo de lo que decimos, ( escribimos ) Muchos sonidistas locales ( no todos, eh ! ) se caracterizaron siempre por un gran desprecio de la parte técnica, y así les iba a los parlantes, sean de la marca que sea.
Y defender la industria nacional es defender el trabajo de la gente, aplicalo al país que quieras. Es muy lindo ( y a mí me encantan también ) tener chiches importados, audio, autos, lo que sea, pero nadie te regala nada, hay que pagarlo. Se llama ingresos vs. egresos, balanza comercial. Lo mismo que hacés vos en tu casa, si te endeudás demasiado....se llevan lo que compraste y todavía tenés que pagar los intereses.....

Bueno, c'est la vie  ( así es la vida ) 
Así dijo el marido de la francesa al bajarse del carro después de un largo y cansador viaje.
El peón de campo que miraba  bajarse a la mujer con polleras exclamó :

Já, _yo también se la ví_ !  


Relájate y goza


----------



## Fogonazo

Suponiendo que pudieras llegar a ver la bobina dentro del núcleo magnético 

El tono "Rojo" indica una temperatura de entre 780° y 900°
El aluminio posee una temperatura de fusión de 660°, así que la bobina no pudo haber sido de aluminio. 
El Cobre posee un punto de fusión mas alto, unos 1090° pero a 800° ya se habría ablandado 

Por otro lado, el barniz aislante se quema según el tipo entre 160° y 350° así que antes de llegar al rojo ya hubo un cortocircuito que daño al amplificador.

A lo máximo que pude llegar es a chamuscar una que otra bobina y esto solía ser precedido por el desmembramiento de la misma/rotura de cono/desgarre de la unión cono-bobina.


----------



## urubamba

Sí, hay otras cosas que no cierran también. Por ejemplo, el cono de los parlantes de graves de PA se hacían y se siguen haciendo _mayoritariamente_ de pulpa de celulosa porque las altas SPL dependen en gran medida del material del cono, que debe ser liviano y rígido al mismo tiempo.Pero justamente el agua al papel lo deforma muy fácilmente, esta deformación presiona sobre las alas y la araña, y sobreviene el descentrado de la bobina.( la araña puede ir en contra de esto, porque está atrás del cono, pero depende _del baño tomado_ , en todo caso son dos fuerzas opuestas que no tienen que estar ahí ) Creo que es uno de los motivos de que muchas marcas de drivers de uso profesional no hayan incorporado el polipropileno, por ejemplo, ( obvio que puede haber alguna excepción, yo digo _en general_ ) para estos fines lo que sí los haría _a prueba de agua_ como las de car audio.


----------



## janston

Las bobinas se pueden poner al rojo sin problemas, y esto se puede apreciar ya sea a traves de la araña o en un parlante que haya perdido el domo. No basta? tomen una bobina y conectenla a una fuente y denle tiempo a ver que pasa. Experimento, pero, ultra simple!. Y otra cosa, no estoy diciendo que la bobina se pone roja y alumbra como un reflector frd de 2000w y soporta asi hasta que el mismo parlante se derrite, no es todo tan literal. 

Y los conos de ev bien que soportan agua y sol de punta, tambien, es necesario que ponga fotos? tengo parlantes leea 812re que tienen un cono mas fino que un papel crepe y soportaron años de maltrato en columnas para exteriores y ahi estan como si nada. De nuevo, hablo de lluvia, una vez cada tanto, humedad, rocio, no de tener la caja sonando con alguien delante tirandole agua con una hidrolavadora.

Entiendo todos los fundamentos que me dieron, y me seguiran dando, pero la experiencia va  mas alla de numeros en un libro. 

Saludos.

Pd: Las bobinas no se ponen al rojo.


----------



## pandacba

Cuando el cobre se pone de esa se altera su composiciòn, se rebalndece y aumenta su resistencia electria, en otras palabras queda arruinado.
Esto de experiencia metalurgica de un ingeniero en la vida real y medido como se alteran los materiales a distintas temperaturas, hay limites para todos los materiales, cuando se pone blanco se esta combinando el oxigeno del aire con el material.... ahhh tampoco sacado de libros visto el fenomeno en laboratorio de ensayo de materiales..... con espectrografo y mucho más


----------



## Kebra

Quiero una copia de la biblia!


----------



## Fogonazo

Dijo Confucio: *" No hay peor sordo que el que no quiere ver " *

El humo que sale de la bobina en tu imagen ¿ Que te imaginas que es ?. Es el alma etérea de la bobina abandonando su cuerpo terrenal.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dijo Confucio: *" No hay peor sordo que el que no quiere ver " *
> 
> El humo que sale de la bobina en tu imagen ¿ Que te imaginas que es ?. Es el alma etérea de la bobina abandonando su cuerpo terrenal.


Qué pUesía, qué beyesssa!!!!
Me hizo acordar a "Una Flatulencia, es el alma de un poroto que se va al cielo..." (creo que es del mismo autor)


----------



## Fogonazo

Como dijo el sabio filósofo rioplatense contemporáneo 2M: _*"Este tema está desbarrancando"*_ 








​


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nunca los entendi los videos esos. compraron los anubis? uno de ellos es anubis? pa que tirar plata asi?


----------



## elgriego

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> nunca los entendi los videos esos. compraron los anubis? uno de ellos es anubis? pa que tirar plata asi?



Off topic,La gente es exhibicionista ,tenes algunos que rompen parlantes y otros que masacran iphone 6,todo para mostrarlo en yutuve y conseguir aprobacion de las masas!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

elgriego dijo:


> Off topic,La gente es exhibicionista ,tenes algunos que rompen parlantes y otros que masacran iphone 6,todo para mostrarlo en yutuve y conseguir aprobacion de las masas!!!!
> 
> Saludos.




claro, pero a lo que voy es que se rien de bertoloto(ni idea quien es) con la mala calidad de los parlantes/bafles, ahora, si tanto saben, pa que cueeeernos compro esos bafles quien los compro?!?!?!?!


----------



## Fogonazo

Anubis es del Ing. Miguel Bortolotto 








elgriego dijo:


> Off topic,La gente es exhibicionista ,tenes algunos que rompen parlantes y otros que masacran iphone 6,todo para mostrarlo en yutuve y conseguir aprobacion de las masas!!!!
> 
> Saludos.



En este caso hay que tomarlo como *"Denuncia"*


----------



## EdgardoCas

Encontré y me compré una reliquia: amplificador Audio Mella AM-6000 (fabricado por J. Mella, Audinac?)
Después subo fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese venía con una placa invertida


----------



## EdgardoCas

Me perdí el chiste. Es el Mella de Audinac? Adentro es similar en disposición y demases.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , una vez arreglé uno de esos y una plaqueta de salida venía montada con los componentes hacia arriba y la otra con el cobre hacia arriba.

Pensé en algún arreglo previo . . . pero el dueño perjuraba que era virgen.

Son los que hicieron después que cerró Audinac.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Van fotos; recién lo limpié, le conecté los auriculares y funcionan todas las entradas!!! A tarde se viene la prueba con bafles:


----------



## pandacba

bueno si mal no recuerdo habia quines decian que los pre habia que ponerlo de esa manera, por ejemplo los pre de Texas Instruments Argentina, la placa(fabricada por LACI) veina para que al soldar los potes de volumen y control de tonos una placa quedara con el material para arriba y la otra para abajo, incluso eso se mostraba en el manual de texas, vi muchas cosas asi.....


----------



## EdgardoCas

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Van fotos; recién lo limpié, le conecté los auriculares y funcionan todas las entradas!!! A tarde se viene la prueba con bafles:



Mamma mía cómo suena!!!! Impecable, graves, agudos, potencia, realmente me encanta. Otro amplificador más para la "torre"


----------



## encon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> jorgefer:
> En verdad, *para mí es un gran honor* compartir este espacio virtual con una persona que trabajó en las empresas que yo admiraba cuando era joven. En esa época, cuando nació mi amor por la electrónica, recuerdo pasar ratos largos mirando las vidrieras de las casas de electrónica de mi provincia...imaginando que algún día yo podía llegar a hacer eso, y deseando con el alma conocer a los genios que estaban detrás de esos logros y poder compartir algunas palabras con ellos...
> 
> Te pido, que cuando puedas, nos sigas contando de esas épocas...por que en verdad las añoro..
> 
> Saludos!



Mario Zini, Casa Gonzalez, La Casa del parlante, etc.....


----------



## robertjune

urubamba dijo:


> Janston escribió :
> 
> _" Es necesario que ponga una foto? no soy el primero ni el ultimo en ver bobinas al rojo en baffles mt2 por trabajo intenso. Me extraña que gente con experiencia dude de algo tan comun " _
> 
> Vos escribiste que a pesar del agua, bobinas en rojo y golpes funcionaban ( " _como si nada _" ) Algo imposible. No veo de qué te extrañas.
> Nosotros *regalábamos* la Biblia de la Sonorización y nadie la leía. Yo subí la portada acá y nadie solicitó el resto. Está traducido al perfecto castellano ( nada fácil, con el traductor de google no sale bien ni hoy en día )  No hay que tomarlo como algo personal, pero sí hacerse cargo de lo que decimos, ( escribimos ) Muchos sonidistas locales ( no todos, eh ! ) se caracterizaron siempre por un gran desprecio de la parte técnica, y así les iba a los parlantes, sean de la marca que sea.
> Y defender la industria nacional es defender el trabajo de la gente, aplicalo al país que quieras. Es muy lindo ( y a mí me encantan también ) tener chiches importados, audio, autos, lo que sea, pero nadie te regala nada, hay que pagarlo. Se llama ingresos vs. egresos, balanza comercial. Lo mismo que hacés vos en tu casa, si te endeudás demasiado....se llevan lo que compraste y todavía tenés que pagar los intereses.....
> 
> Bueno, c'est la vie  ( así es la vida )
> Así dijo el marido de la francesa al bajarse del carro después de un largo y cansador viaje.
> El peón de campo que miraba  bajarse a la mujer con polleras exclamó :
> 
> Já, _yo también se la ví_ !
> 
> 
> Relájate y goza



Che, si no es molestia... Estoy interesado en esa Biblia de la Sonorización. Me levanté con ganas de profetizar, pero ando algo flojo de mandamientos jaja.


----------



## CEG

Estimado Jorgefer, compre un Turner 730 0km en la década del 70 (0 KM), lo conservo impecable con manual, etc. Además cuando estudiaba Ingeniería en Telecomunicaciones (Hoy electrónica), me dedicaba a armar amplificadores de audio y venderlos para subsistir, además construía bafles, etc, pero cuando escuche un 730 dedique mis ahorros para comprarme uno porque superaba lo que yo podía armar en esa época. Ahora quiero ponerlo en marcha luego de varios años de no usarlo y tengo sumbidos importantes (para ello dejo abiertas todas las entradas del pre) y el mayor ruido y algunas oscilaciones se producen en el pre-magnético. Primero cambié todos los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente de alimentación y mejoro un 10 %, gracias a su gentilieza, pude bajarme los circuitos del pre y de la etapa de potencia. Ahora me dedicaré a cambiar todos los capacitores para ver si encuentro el problema y resoldar todas las masas. Me gustaria si ud puede darme su opinión si este es el camino correcto a seguir.
Muchas gracias y le envío un cordial saludo. Ing. Carlos Galli


----------



## jorgefer

CEG dijo:


> Estimado Jorgefer, compre un Turner 730 0km en la década del 70 (0 KM), lo conservo impecable con manual, etc. Además cuando estudiaba Ingeniería en Telecomunicaciones (Hoy electrónica), me dedicaba a armar amplificadores de audio y venderlos para subsistir, además construía bafles, etc, pero cuando escuche un 730 dedique mis ahorros para comprarme uno porque superaba lo que yo podía armar en esa época. Ahora quiero ponerlo en marcha luego de varios años de no usarlo y tengo sumbidos importantes (para ello dejo abiertas todas las entradas del pre) y el mayor ruido y algunas oscilaciones se producen en el pre-magnético. Primero cambié todos los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente de alimentación y mejoro un 10 %, gracias a su gentilieza, pude bajarme los circuitos del pre y de la etapa de potencia. Ahora me dedicaré a cambiar todos los capacitores para ver si encuentro el problema y resoldar todas las masas. Me gustaria si ud puede darme su opinión si este es el camino correcto a seguir.
> Muchas gracias y le envío un cordial saludo. Ing. Carlos Galli


Estimado: Las entradas deben probarse cortocircuitadas o con una resistencia de 1K a masa, particularmente la de fono magnético. Abiertas SIEMPRE zumban. Un generador de audio sería ideal. O directamente con un pick-up magnético, es lo mejor.

También limpiar muy bien los contactos de las llaves rotativas, sobre todo la de Entradas. Si no hace buen contacto la sección de realimentación negativa, pueden experimentarse problemas. Usar un buen aerosol limpiacontactos para electrónica, como los de Electroquímica Delta.

Normalmente no es imprescindible cambiar TODOS los capacitores electrolíticos, sólo los que estén deformados o reventados. Por supuesto, si hay tiempo y ganas, adelante con todos.

NO LUBRICAR LOS POTES a menos que sea con Tungrease (un aerosol de Electroquímica Delta especial para las pistas de los potes), jamás con aceite, que destruye las pistas de carbón, ni con limpiacontactos.

Suerte con la restauración, vale la pena, saludos!


----------



## CEG

Estimado JorgeFer, le agradezco nuevamente por su rápida respuesta y quedamos en contacto por este medio para lo que pueda serle útil a ud. Muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Miroteando por otro foro encontré algunas copias escaneadas de manuales de usuario de equipos Audinac que un usuario había recuperado entre cosas viejas que tenía.
Se me ocurrió "pedirlas prestadas" y traerlas acá por que, si bien no son esquemas electricos, al menos están las especificaciones técnicas de los Audinac AT500 y ST45 (con detalle de algunos conectores ), y las frecuencias de corte de los crossovers de los baffles Audinac 721, 716 y 710.
Que se yo.... tal vez le sean de utilidad a alguien que quiera recuperar algunos de estos clásicos del audio argentino.

Salute!!


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, estuve escanenando algunas "AUDIO universal" para recolectar artículos sobre productos nacionales. Hay mucha información, así que voy a subirla de a poco.


----------



## Panzer2

Hace un tiempo, estube ayudando a amigo del foro a reparar una potencia Trono 200w + 200w, y como yo había trabajado ahí en mi adolescencia, me agarró la nostalgia y busqué en Mercado Libre a ver que había a la venta de "Trono".... nada... Seguí googleando y solo encontré unas fotos que había subido acá, pero, otros modelos... nada... 
Recuerdo que se hacían muchos equipos en la fábrica! Por qué no hay ni fotos, ni equipos a la venta, etc. ? Si alguien tiene algún equipo, bafles o algo de "Trono Audiosistemas" suban fotos.
No puedo creer que una marca que estubo más de 20 años en el mercado no cuente con información en la red. Después de todo, forma parte de la historia del audio en Argentina...


----------



## edh59

Hola a todos:
En páginas anteriores se mencionó un amplificador con plaquetas "invertidas" ......recordé que tenía algo parecido:


Los de mi "epoca" lo recordarán,creo que no hace falta agregar mas datos.

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## pandacba

Esas placas se ponian una con el material haci arriba y la otra con el material hacia abajo, se puede ver donde van los potenciometros que el punto medio tiene dos posiciones.
Si tenes esas placas sería bueno que las escanees, intento ver si puedo recopilar la mayor cantidad de placas originales(copiadas) para hacer una especie de museo de estos equipos que marcaron una época.
Tengo unas placas del amplificador 35-70W que relevare y hare de nuevo, tengo una del ampli de 2W
Si aguién tiene los pre de Fapesa, los pre de Siemens, el ampli de 50W los de 15W y 10W y toda otra echa en nuestro país escaneenlas y subanlas


----------



## Marino

Van hojas técnicas, la folletería prometida, va en la semana. Espero que te sea util.


----------



## Fogonazo

Marino dijo:


> http://i66.tinypic.com/2pqrrpi.jpg
> http://i68.tinypic.com/9k6q9l.jpg
> http://i65.tinypic.com/15mo3rm.jpg
> http://i63.tinypic.com/nvxqnm.jpg
> 
> Van hojas tecnicas, la folleteria prometida, va en la semana. Espero que te sea util. . . .



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Panzer2

Marino dijo:


> Van hojas técnicas, la folletería prometida, va en la semana. Espero que te sea util.



Muy bueno! La revista AUDIO Universal de donde sacaste ésto, de que mes y año es? 

Subo la única imagen que tengo del amplificador TA-100 de Trono Audiosistemas.


----------



## Marino

Es del año 1979 y era una guia de la revista que salia cada 2 o 3 años con todos los productos que se podían conseguir en el país.


Gracias Fogonazo por darle forma correcta a mi envio, A decir verdad lo hice a las apuradas pues estaba saliendo de casa y no chequee la publicación.


----------



## Marino

Folleteria Irono


----------



## DOSMETROS

Publicaron éstos parlantes en ML .

En rigor no se si los fabricó UCOA realmente o solo usaba un parlante de ellos . . . 



> Sistema de sonido omnidireccional U.C.O.A de los años 35
> Bocina circular con parlante interno de 8 pulgadas
> Doble campana para colgar
> Calibración de acorde a la impedancia del equipo
> Medidas: diametro 55 cm , alto 40 cm
> Excelente reproducción de sonido
> Una pieza de coleccion


----------



## capitanp

Es una pajarera para que coman los twitters


----------



## Juan Norco

Recuerdo de niño a comienzo de los 70's verlas colgadas en las calles de mi Carlota natal por donde emitía la propaladora local y en otras calles por las más populares bocinas reentrantes Leea


----------



## Oski

Me regalaron este amplificador que esta impecable aunque tiene unos cuantos años encima, que cajas me recomiendan para poder usarlo ?
Junto con el amplificador viene un sintonizador Dynaco FMD 978 y una cassetera Technics M227X.


----------



## Timon

Hola a toda la comunidad del foro, soy Timón y un apasionado del audio nacional y es increíble la cantidad de información que se encuentra en este sitio, por lo cual no hay mas felicitar a todos los que comparte información al respecto. Es de mucha ayuda
He adquirido recientemente un amplificador Turner 730, (aún no lo probé), pero por lo que pude leer en este foro, es un buen equipo y con un buen  sonido.
Quisiera preguntarles si alguno tiene el manual de uso, pues en algunos adjuntos donde se detallan datos técnicos, vi que se puede utilizar como pre de phono y tiene separado el amplificador y el preamplificador. 
el tema es que,  necesitaría ayuda para darle el mejor uso, lo conectaría con una bandeja Audinac AM 75 cápsula magnética y un par de bafles Sansei SS 500 (wofer de 12")
Desde ya gracias por cualquier consejo y asesoramiento que me puedan brindar

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Timon dijo:


> Quisiera preguntarles si alguno tiene el manual de uso, pues en algunos adjuntos donde se detallan datos técnicos, vi que se puede utilizar como pre de phono y tiene separado el amplificador y el preamplificador.


Acá están los conectores para cada cosa: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/folleto-730-dorso-pdf.24555/
Que necesitás específicamente??


----------



## Timon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá están los conectores para cada cosa: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/folleto-730-dorso-pdf.24555/
> Que necesitás específicamente??


Muchas gracias por la respuesta, ese folleto ya lo imprimo ya que me va a resultar muy útil a la hora de conectar todo.
Pero dentro de este tema,  he leído que alguien del foro, tenía el manual de uso, que es lo que estaría necesitando.
Desconozco (y perdón por mi ignorancia) como se utiliza como pre de phono,  ya que este equipo se pude utilizar de las 2 formas como amplificador y como preamplificador y creo que en el manual debe estar esta información y otros datos que seguramente me serán muy útil para sacar el mejor rendimiento del equipo
Gracias, Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Timon dijo:


> Desconozco (y perdón por mi ignorancia) como se utiliza como pre de phono, ya que este equipo se pude utilizar de las 2 formas como amplificador y como preamplificador


El equipo tiene una entrada de Phono Magnético, que es el tipo de cápsula que vas a usar y otra de Phono Cerámico que dudo que es de menor calidad.
La salida de la bandeja va directo a la entrada de Phono Magnético (*conector 9*) y listo. Si querés escuchar la bandeja, pues seleccionás la entrada de phono magnético con la *perilla 7*...no hay que hacer nada mas. Los parlantes los conectás permanentemente a las salidas *4* para el derecho y *5* para el izquierdo.
La otra posibilidad es que quieras usar TODO el equipo solo para preamplificar la bandeja y nada más. En ese caso, aparte de hacer los pasos anteriores (excepto los parlantes), debés tomar la _*salida del preamplificador*_ desde el *conector 13* (que supongo que debe tener un conector enchufado que puentea las salidas del pre a las entradas del amplificador y que deberás quitar) y enviarla al amplificador de tu antojo, pero no me parece que sea eso lo que querés hacer....no sé...


----------



## Timon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El equipo tiene una entrada de Phono Magnético, que es el tipo de cápsula que vas a usar y otra de Phono Cerámico que dudo que es de menor calidad.
> La salida de la bandeja va directo a la entrada de Phono Magnético (*conector 9*) y listo. Si querés escuchar la bandeja, pues seleccionás la entrada de phono magnético con la *perilla 7*...no hay que hacer nada mas. Los parlantes los conectás permanentemente a las salidas *4* para el derecho y *5* para el izquierdo.
> La otra posibilidad es que quieras usar TODO el equipo solo para preamplificar la bandeja y nada más. En ese caso, aparte de hacer los pasos anteriores (excepto los parlantes), debés tomar la _*salida del preamplificador*_ desde el *conector 13* (que supongo que debe tener un conector enchufado que puentea las salidas del pre a las entradas del amplificador y que deberás quitar) y enviarla al amplificador de tu antojo, pero no me parece que sea eso lo que querés hacer....no sé...




Perfecto, ahora me queda más claro y nuevamente gracias por el aporte. 
Creo que quizás no fui tan claro en mi posteo anterior y agrego que,  poseo un amplificador Audinac valvular 4210 original  (solo le tengo que colocar  2 válvulas de salida que le faltan y  que ya están en camino) y como posee solo entrada de cápsula cerámica no puedo utilizarlo con la bandeja de cápsula magnética. Entonces creí que en lugar de comprar un pre de phono, lo podía resolver con el Turner 730, ya que  podría también utilizarlo como amplificador normal y como pre. 
Porque también la idea era comprobar la calidad de sonido valvular y el estado solido..
Entonces para utilizarlo como pre, el conector de salida 13 debería conectarlo en la entrada auxiliar del Audinac? 

Mil gracias,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Timon dijo:


> Entonces para utilizarlo como pre, el conector de salida 13 debería conectarlo en la entrada auxiliar del Audinac?


En principio, así debería ser...pero desconozco el nivel necesario en esa entrada para poner el valvular a maxima potencia. No te queda otra que probar y ver que tal va.


----------



## Timon

Gracias Dr Zoidberg, haré la prueba cuando tenga todos los equipos y luego comento como me fue.
No obstante,  si alguno puede aportar el manual de uso o instrucciones del Turner 730, le voy a estar infinitamente agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## stexman

Timon dijo:


> Gracias Dr Zoidberg, haré la prueba cuando tenga todos los equipos y luego comento como me fue.
> No obstante,  si alguno puede aportar el manual de uso o instrucciones del Turner 730, le voy a estar infinitamente agradecido.
> 
> Saludos



hola, yo tengo el manual de usuario del 730, que precisas concretamente ? no tengo scanner pero le saco una foto, previo buscarlo entre todos los manuales, pero si lo tengo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

stexman dijo:


> hola, yo tengo el manual de usuario del 730, que precisas concretamente ? no tengo scanner pero le saco una foto, previo buscarlo entre todos los manuales, pero si lo tengo


Por favor, sacale foto a todo y subilo al foro. Parece que ese manual es figurita dificil.


----------



## Timon

Holaaa, que bueno que tengas el manual, estaría excelente poder contar con ese material.
Por otra parte les cuento que ya pude conectar el 730 y ya lo probe como amplificafor.
Sinceramente estoy gratamente sorprendido por la calidad de sonido que tiene y lo mejor de todo que es Industria Argentina. Se hacían cosas buenas y en mi humilde opinión no tiene mucho que envidiarle a algunos equipos japoneses por los que piden fortuna.
Muy buenos graves y agudos. Cuando activo el botón de sonoridad es impresionante como exige a los parlantes.
Pero bueno, no siempre sale todo redondo, es  que a veces con el equipo prendido y los bafles conectados sin estar en funcionamiento ninguna de las entradas, hacen ruidos los parlantes. El ruido es similar al que hace una cinta de casette cuando se pone play (shhhhh). Claro que cuando se escucha la música por cualquiera de las entradas no se nota. Solo eso es lo negativo. 
Puede ser que haya que reemplazar algo para eliminar el ruidito?
Próximamente lo voy a probar como preamplificador para conectarlo al vavular Audinac 4210, con la bandeja de cápsula magnética y escuchar algunos vinilos de jazz. 
Gracias por el asesoramiento, estoy muy contento con este equipo, porque suena realmente bien.


----------



## stexman

hoy intente sacar las fotos al manual pero no salieron bien porque las letras del mismo son como de una tinta negra que refleja la luz, ahi pongo como salen, mal como dije, lo que parece que esta borrado no es asi, esta impecable solo que el reflejo lo hace ver asi, hoy voy a probar con luz natural y sino pedire un scanner, paciencia, ya lo vamos a sacar bien, lo ultimo es un folleto de turner y el talon de la garantia del mismo, cabe aclarar que lo vendi hace un par de años ( aun no se por que ) junto al tuner de la marca, solo me quedaron los bafles 302 ( adjunto folleto ) que a mi modo de ver no estan a la altura del 730


----------



## Timon

stexman dijo:


> hoy intente sacar las fotos al manual pero no salieron bien porque las letras del mismo son como de una tinta negra que refleja la luz, ahi pongo como salen, mal como dije, lo que parece que esta borrado no es asi, esta impecable solo que el reflejo lo hace ver asi, hoy voy a probar con luz natural y sino pedire un scanner, paciencia, ya lo vamos a sacar bien, lo ultimo es un folleto de turner y el talon de la garantia del mismo, cabe aclarar que lo vendi hace un par de años ( aun no se por que ) junto al tuner de la marca, solo me quedaron los bafles 302 ( adjunto folleto ) que a mi modo de ver no estan a la altura del 730[/QU


Gracias Sexteman, que joyita ese manual. Voy a,tratar de imprimir las fotos, quizás así pueda se pueda ver mejor.

Stexman , no tengo referencia de los bafles 302, yo conectè el 730 con unos bafles que me prestaro Blat 3/13 -wofer de 13 pulgadas, y el sonido es increible. 
Tengo yo unos Sansei SS 500 de 3 vias con wofer de 12 pulgadas, asi que voy a probar como suena con estas cajas
Otra cosa que me olvidè de comentar es que la separacioòn de canales que tiene el equipo es excelente. El sonido stereo es muy notable.
Saludos


----------



## ocarbone

Timon, comenta tu apreciacion, subjetiva por cierto, respecto del Blat 3/13 vs Sansei SS500,  Los 13" estan amurados por cuatro o seis tornillos? (Chasis de fundicion o de chapa)
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Intenta sacarlas sin Flash,  donde tengas buena iluminación indirecta de esa forma no se reflejara nada


----------



## stexman

Timon dijo:


> Gracias Sexteman, que joyita ese manual. Voy a,tratar de imprimir las fotos, quizás así pueda se pueda ver mejor.


espera que ya lo voy a escanar bien o sacar buenas fotos , vuelvo el lunes a bs as y veo , no te hagas problema


ocarbone dijo:


> Timon, comenta tu apreciacion, subjetiva por cierto, respecto del Blat 3/13 vs Sansei SS500,  Los 13" estan amurados por cuatro o seis tornillos? (Chasis de fundicion o de chapa)
> Saludos


yo tengo unos sansei, no recuerdo ahora el modelo pero son de 10" tres vias frente desmontable, twetter de domo que si mal no recuerdo no andanban mal, pasa que me mude y tengo un lio barbaro aun, ahora estoy usando unos leea 6210RX de la serie artesanal de leea mas dos sansui SPX 8900 en paralelo alimentados por un pioneer SA9800 , si bien el lugar por ahora no es el mejor acusticamente, safa bastante bien pasa usos ocasionales


----------



## Timon

ocarbone dijo:


> Timon, comenta tu apreciacion, subjetiva por cierto, respecto del Blat 3/13 vs Sansei SS500,  Los 13" estan amurados por cuatro o seis tornillos? (Chasis de fundicion o de chapa)
> Saludos


Ocarbone, probé ambas cajas y creo que es mejor el 3/13 (Wofer con 4 tornillos pero no sabría decirte lo del chasis porque no le saqué la tapa trasera). Este tiene graves muy profundos a bajo volumen y se escuchan perfectos y además buenos medios y en cuanto a los agudos los SS500 suenan mejor, quizás porque esta caja tiene 2 tuiter y un supertuiter (todos de 4")
La prueba la hice siempre con los controles de graves y agudos en posición normal y con el loudness activado. 
Pese a que los 3/13 tienen mejores graves (quizás por el wofer de 13") los SS500 casi, podría casi igualarlo pero ya con el control de graves al máximo.
Claro,  esto siempre teniendo en cuenta probé con el Turner 730 y  no sé cual sería la respuesta con otros amplificadores.
En conclusión, por muy poco y según mi humilde opinión me quedaría con los 3/13.
Saludos


----------



## Chucky2012

Buenas


ocarbone dijo:


> Timon, comenta tu apreciacion, subjetiva por cierto, respecto del Blat 3/13 vs Sansei SS500,  Los 13" estan amurados por cuatro o seis tornillos? (Chasis de fundicion o de chapa)
> Saludos



La campana de los 13¨ de Holimar / Blat era de Aluminio. La fabricaba una Empresa, llamada Marmet, ya desaparecida ( Como con casi todas las Empresas mencionadas en este foro). El parlante de 13´´ fue un diseño del Ingeniero Jorge Blat, en su época de Socio y diseñador en Holimar. Originalmente, llevaba imán de Alníco que fabrica otra Empresa Argentina, también ya desaparecida.... Luego se pasó a un imán cerámico.
Hablando de Empresas que desaparecen, seguramente les llamará la atención, una noticia triste Audifan la Empresa que fabricaba los parlantes Tonhalle, dejó de fabricar la línea Hi Fi de parlantes. Lametablemente, este año, falleció el Sr Custer que era su dueño. Según me informaron, la Empresa tendrá un futuro incierto.


----------



## Timon

Hola a toda la comunidad del foro, estoy nuevamente aquí para preguntar si alguien podrá darme una mano con información respecto a un amplificador que de casualidad he adquirido en una venta de garaje.
No tiene marca en el frente y no hay indicios de que  se haya borrado, ya que la serigrafía del resto de las funciones sen ven perfectas.
En la parte posterior dice  "AMPLIFICADOR STEREOFONICO DE ESTADO SOLIDO" Mod E-18 A  G/P.
Por lo que pude investigar es este foro, Turner vendía kit para armar, quizás sea uno de ellos este amplificador.
Vi una foto de una publicación de ML,  de uno similar al mío pero de marca Turner,  solo que las perillas de modo de entradas y de estéreo, mono son diferentes.
Además me llama la atención que no tenga perilla de encendido, es decir que para prender o apagar hay que enchufar y desenchufar de 220 V.
Pensé que la perilla del volumen además era de encendido, pero no,  solo cumple la funciona de volumen.
Espero que si alguien me puede pasar información y confirmar si realmente es un Turner y las características del equipo (potencia de salida, rendimiento etc.), realmente le voy a estar muy agradecido.
Saludos cordiales

Adjunto fotos del equipo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podes abrirlo y tomar fotos de los PCB y su montaje interno?
Y subirlas, claro.
Jorgefer comentó que se vendían kits Turner sin gabinete y tal vez este sea uno de ellos armado por alguien...


----------



## galvanoteca2001

jorgefer dijo:


> egff:
> Ojo, solamente se consigue en Argentina, que yo sepa, un aerosol que sirve para potenciómetros, es el modelo TUNGREASE marca DELTA. Tiene una grasa en emulsión que se deposita en la pista al secarse, los lubricantes comunes normalmente terminan destruyendo el pote. También sirve para contactos. Lo encontrás en las casas de electrónica.
> El 1210 es un ecualizador por octavas, y el sintonizador  debe ser el modelo 1100. Estos dos aparatos fueron realmente muy avanzados para su época, primeros en su tipo no solamente en Argentina, sino a nivel internacional. Tienen características muy particulares que más adelante veré de comentarles en detalle, subiré los folletos y una breve historia de su desarrollo. Fue un esfuerzo de años que realmente valió la pena. Es una suerte que se conserven todavía muchos ejemplares en buenas condiciones, son la prueba viviente de que aquello no fue sólo una fantasía.


tungrease de DELTA se llamaba contacmatic en los 80 no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

galvanoteca2001 dijo:


> tungrease de DELTA se llamaba contacmatic en los 80 no?


No se si es lo mismo...
Consulta la web de delta para ver que dice ahí, pero creo que Contacmatic aún existe.


----------



## Alenex

Hola Gente linda! a pesar de tener 40 años de edad, mi viejo laburo a 50m de la empresa Turner. sobre la calle Bulnes a media cuadra de Av Cordoba, era un galpon grande con una entrada donde adelante tenia la presentacion de los equipos que vendian, (amplificadores, bandejas con capsula cerámica y magnética, sintonizadores, bafles, ecualizadores). Mi viejo laburaba en Citizen, fabrica de teclados y amplificadores para guitarra, bajo, también fabricaban leslies y camaras de eco electromecánicas. 2 tanos hermanos e ingenieros eran los capos, y un tal Mauricio que laburaba en el laboratorio y me hubiese gustado mucho conocer. soy Ing. electrónico y desde los 5 años que amo el audio y fue la razón de mi carrera aunque hoy me dedique al Aluminio.
coincido con la presentación del tema y cito a Bencer S.A. , Radio victoria, Radio Fueguina, Kenia, Citizen, Audinac, Fisher con su Serie dorada, Ranser con su fantastico Elite., y seguro se me escapan varios mas, los modul tecnis, Ucoa, Audifiel, Lea (laboratorios eléctricos
Argentinos), BGH mi tio Laburaba (Boris Garfunkel e hijos), Audiovac, Belvar, Telecoma, Atgi fabricas de televisores y combinados 1971.
actualmente tengo 2 placas de 100w Citizen muy bien diseñadas, simples, salida cuasicomplementaria.
Comparto esa frase donde afirmo que los gobiernos que tuvimos hasta acá solo es basura, ésto no se arregla nunca mas, solo tenemos que resignarnos a aceptar la basura China y a convivir con los miedosos y estafadores de industriales electrónicos.
Me duele en el alma que esto haya muerto, los estimo mucho Muchachos!!
Si quieren continuo con el cuento real... solo pídanlo. Saludos!!


----------



## Javiergl

Kebra dijo:


> Quiero una copia de la biblia!


Yo tambien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alenex dijo:


> Si quieren continuo con el cuento real... solo pídanlo.


Pues bueno....estamos esperando el resto. Seguí con el "cuento real" (pero no metas política en el tema por que está prohibido en el foro).


----------



## AntonioAA

Sin entrar en politica pienso por escrito: ... Porque sera que nos fuimos al tacho y nos pasaron por encima los chinos con cosas baratas y los ingleses , alemanes , daneses siguen fabricando equipos high-end carisimos y tampoco se van al tacho ??????
Y los vecinos brasileños hasta le vendieron Selenium nada menos que a Harman-JBL ???????


----------



## artenerd

AntonioAA dijo:


> Sin entrar en politica pienso por escrito: ... Porque sera que nos fuimos al tacho y nos pasaron por encima los chinos con cosas baratas y los ingleses , alemanes , daneses siguen fabricando equipos high-end carisimos y tampoco se van al tacho ??????
> Y los vecinos brasileños hasta le vendieron Selenium nada menos que a Harman-JBL ???????


La respuesta fue mencionada al principio de este tema:


> Recordemos que era una época de gran movimiento comercial, con fuerte restricción a las importaciones



Lo que en principio fue un gran estímulo para la produccion nacional, al prolongarse en el tiempo los fabricantes se duermen en los laureles y dejan de introducir innovaciones u optimizar costos, total no hay competencia. El resto del mundo avanzó a los minicomponentes, displays de cristal liquido, etc.  y acá seguíamos con el excelente amplificador con control de tono  y volumen. Finalmente quedaron fuera del mercado.


----------



## crimson

Sin mencionar los cambios en la legislación del trabajo, yo a mis 16 años tocaba el timbre en una fábrica y entraba como ayudante sin problemas, trabajaba diciembre, enero y febrero reemplazando operarios que salían de vacaciones y con esos tres sueldos tiraba casi todo el año estudiando en el industrial; hoy nadie toma un pibe porque al otro día se come un juicio por explotación laboral o algo parecido. En esa época las fábricas eran talleres grandes, hoy nadie cometería la locura de ponerse a fabricar algo, hacen branding poniéndole el nombre a alguna porquería china y se ahorran todos los problemas de fabricar y tener al estado de socio.


----------



## aafung

xavirom dijo:


> Hola a todos, recién hoy me puse a leer por acá, y realmente me siento como un chico de 2 años al que la abuela le está leyendo un cuento!!
> 
> Tengo 42 años (ya!, ....que lo tiró), y leer estas cosas que son historia que no va a quedar escrita en ningún libro, por un lado me ponen mal y por otro me reconfortan.
> 
> Se me ocurre mientras leo esto, que estaría mas que bueno, que se abrieran otros temas en relación a tantas empresas desaparecidas gracias a nuestros benditos H. de P. que nos han manejado (y lo siguen haciendo) durante............bueno,........ siempre!!. Marcas como Turner, Audinac, UCOA, Lenard, que se yo, hace varios años, tengo entendido que Texas Instruments, fabricaba transistores en nuestro país, Tarpan, fabricaba diodos, (cuanto que hemos perdido!), en fin, y se me ocurre que jorgefer pudieras conocer gente que como vos pudiera haber trabajado en alguno de estos lugares u otros para que nos cuente su historia.
> 
> Que les parece?.
> 
> Saludos.



Aun tengo en casa un 2A237 fabricado por Texas Instruments en Aergentina


----------



## DOSMETROS

La fabrica de Texas Instruments estaba en Pacheco, y fabricaba transistores y circuitos integrados.

Aquí dejo la lista de transistores, integrados y otros fabricados en los años 80' por Texas Instruments de Argentina :

1A752
1A753
1A754
1A755
1A756
1A757
1A758
1AS101
1AS104
1AS111
1AS112
1AS113
2A37
2A38
2A38
2A84
2A85
2A86
2A87
2A92
2A93
2A97
2A98
2A99
2A216
2A217
2A223
2A237
2A238
2A239
2A243
2A244
2A245
2A250
2A254
2A255
2A257
2A258
2A259
2A264
2A265
2A266
2A267
2A268
2A269
2A297
2A298
2A299
2A407
2A408
2A3244
2A3245
2A3246
2A3702
2A3704
2A3724
2A3725
2A3726
2A4058
2A4059
2A5400
2A5401
2AC44
2AC45
2AC46
2AC47
2AC48
A5T6027
A5T6028
BU124
BU426
TIC106
TIC116
TIC126
TIC206
TIC216
TIC226
TIC236
TIC246
TIC253
TIC263
TIP29
TIP30
TIP31
TIP32
TIP33
TIP34
TIP35
TIP36
TIP41
TIP42
TIP47
TIP48
TIP49
TIP50
TIP51
TIP52
TIP53
TIP54
TIP55A
TIP56
TIP57A
TIP58A
TIP110
TIP111
TIP112
TIP115
TIP116
TIP117
TIP120
TIP121
TIP122
TIP125
TIP126
TIP127
TIP140
TIP141
TIP142
TIP145
TIP146
TIP147
TIP2955
TIP3055
TIPL785
TIPL785A
TIPL790
TIPL790A
TIR101
TIR102
TIR201
TIR202
TL011
TL012
TL014
TL021
TL170C
TL172C
TL173C
TL430C
TL430I
TL431C
TL431I
TL431M
TSP102
TSP202
uA78L02
uA78L05
uA78L06
uA78L08
uA78L09
uA78L10
uA78L12
uA78L15
uA79L05
uA78L12
uA78L15


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La fabrica de Texas Instruments estaba en Pacheco, y fabricaba transistores y circuitos integrados.
> 
> Aquí dejo la lista de transistores, integrados y otros fabricados en los años 80' por Texas Instruments de Argentina :
> 
> 1A752
> 1A753
> 1A754
> 1A755
> 1A756
> 1A757
> 1A758
> 1AS101
> 1AS104
> 1AS111
> 1AS112
> 1AS113
> 2A37
> 2A38
> 2A38
> 2A84
> 2A85
> 2A86
> 2A87
> 2A92
> 2A93
> 2A97
> 2A98
> 2A99
> 2A216
> 2A217
> 2A223
> 2A237
> 2A238
> 2A239
> 2A243
> 2A244
> 2A245
> 2A250
> 2A254
> 2A255
> 2A257
> 2A258
> 2A259
> 2A264
> 2A265
> 2A266
> 2A267
> 2A268
> 2A269
> 2A297
> 2A298
> 2A299
> 2A407
> 2A408
> 2A3244
> 2A3245
> 2A3246
> 2A3702
> 2A3704
> 2A3724
> 2A3725
> 2A3726
> 2A4058
> 2A4059
> 2A5400
> 2A5401
> 2AC44
> 2AC45
> 2AC46
> 2AC47
> 2AC48
> A5T6027
> A5T6028
> BU124
> BU426
> TIC106
> TIC116
> TIC126
> TIC206
> TIC216
> TIC226
> TIC236
> TIC246
> TIC253
> TIC263
> TIP29
> TIP30
> TIP31
> TIP32
> TIP33
> TIP34
> TIP35
> TIP36
> TIP41
> TIP42
> TIP47
> TIP48
> TIP49
> TIP50
> TIP51
> TIP52
> TIP53
> TIP54
> TIP55A
> TIP56
> TIP57A
> TIP58A
> TIP110
> TIP111
> TIP112
> TIP115
> TIP116
> TIP117
> TIP120
> TIP121
> TIP122
> TIP125
> TIP126
> TIP127
> TIP140
> TIP141
> TIP142
> TIP145
> TIP146
> TIP147
> TIP2955
> TIP3055
> TIPL785
> TIPL785A
> TIPL790
> TIPL790A
> TIR101
> TIR102
> TIR201
> TIR202
> TL011
> TL012
> TL014
> TL021
> TL170C
> TL172C
> TL173C
> TL430C
> TL430I
> TL431C
> TL431I
> TL431M
> TSP102
> TSP202
> uA78L02
> uA78L05
> uA78L06
> uA78L08
> uA78L09
> uA78L10
> uA78L12
> uA78L15
> uA79L05
> uA78L12
> uA78L15



Y también fabricaba la linea TTL casi completa y algunos micros aplicados para varios tipos de calculadoras científicas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tengo dos manuales de Texas de esa época y hace muuuuuchíiiiisimo que no los uso para nada...excepto arreglar algunos dispositivos muuuuuy viejos y cuando uso alguno de los transistores que guardo en el arcón de los recuerdos...como el 2A264 que usé hace algunos años para el milivoltímetro de ESP.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo encontré IC´s Ind. Arg en placas norteamericanas, habla muy bien de la calidad de esos productos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A mi me quedan en la caja:
1- 2A98
1- 2A3702 o algo así
2- 2A264
1- TIR101
1- TIR102
Suporongo que son piezas de colección..


----------



## edh59

Agrego algunas imágenes:
2A216
BC148
Módulo de AM de la firma ACHE electrónica,había varias versiones: AM;AM y onda corta,positivo y/o negativo a masa.Se entregaba "calibrado" y con la bobina de ferrite (antena).
Manual de semiconductores de silício T.I.
Saludos.


----------



## Ilincheta

Hola queridos foreros, me emociona leer tanto de la .historia audiólogica Argentina , saber que acá hubo cráneos capaces de fabricar lo mejor en.audio es una beneplácito , tuve unos bafles Audinac con sus amplificadores , y creo que todavía está el amplificador por ahí, tengo bafles  LEEA 12. y otros Audifiel 10', suenan una masa , y unos altos sacados de bocinas de alarmas, envidiable el.sonido, a pesar que los estresó una banda (escucho minimal) siguen ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A mi me quedan en la caja:
> 1- 2A98
> 1- 2A3702 o algo así
> 2- 2A264
> 1- TIR101
> 1- TIR102
> Suporongo que son piezas de colección..


Aca pongo una foto de lo que me queda (y encontré). No coincide al 100% con lo que puse pero es lo que encontré. El 2A3702 debe andar por ahi ...y apareció algún otro. Verán que están 100% originales....

Y si...con la cuarentena no tengo mucho que hacer...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajaja....   que viejo estoy....
> Cuando ponía musica en los 80's usábamos un mezclador de 4 canales hecho con un par de µA741 (uno DIL y el otro en capsula metálica) que diseñé y armé . Mi socio hizo el ampli FAPESA de 100 (+100)W .. ese que usaba el trafo como driver y que subí al foro el siglo pasado. Y con eso, mas dos cajas con Audifiel(es) de 12", 6" y un tweeter de cono de 4"  y un xover comercial que pillamos por ahí, poníamos música los sábados en los "asaltos" y al final nos comíamos toda la plata en unos brutos lomitos .
> Antes de ese ampli de 100+100 usábamos unampli Audison de 60W de mi socio, que era MONOAURAL , así que con ambas cajas mas otras varias "cajitas" con parlantes de todo tipo y color poníamos música también.
> Y las luces de colores eran latas de 1 litro de aceite de auto YPF, lavadas con detergente para sacarles la grasa, con un portafoco adentro y atornilladas en una madera para que hubieran varias juntas. Adentro poníamos focos blancos de 100W y tapabamos la lata con celofán de color y listo!!!! También teníamos algunos focos que no recuerdo el nombre técnico, que eran como un cono con un vidrio de color grueso al frente y eran de 150W (creo...) pero esos eran muuuuy caros así que no los usábamos mucho, en especial el amarillo que iluminaba a todos y todas, y que las viejas pedían a gritos cuando los vagos les empezaban a apretar a las nenas  .
> Y no les cuento del equipo de luces por que ya tengo que ir a secarme las lágrimas....



Mí tío me regaló unos bafles usados con esos parlantes, pero el aglomerado se está deshaciendo, tánto aguantan esos Audifiel? Yo los mandé a reenconar y dicen 25 W max


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> tantos aguantan esos audifiel?


Y....aguantan según lo que se las pegués. Tené en cuenta que son parlantes de sensibilidad relativamente alta (como todos los de esa época) y que con poca potencia sonaban un montón. La fiestas donde los usábamos tenían 50 o 60m2 cuadrados (no al aire libre!!) como mucho, y con esos dos baffles grandes mas tres o cuatro mas chicos ya los dejabas medios sordos. Las jodas eran en casas de familia, así que tampoco querías volarles los vidrios de las ventanas...


----------



## Polacaraza

Hola Jorgefer y grupo, necesito sus recomendaciones y experiencia, compre un Turner 730 al cual cambie la totalidad de sus capacitores electrolíticos y limpie todos los potes y llaves, verifique fichas, cableados y masas, entiendo que no tiene mas que t 30 w rms por canal, es asi?


----------



## edh59

Hola Polacaraza,es así : 30W rms x canal.


----------



## Sdppm

Buen día gente alguien conoce la marca Multison? Busque acá en en foto esa marca y no sale nada


----------



## edh59

Hola Sdppm:
La firma Multisón electrónica estaba en la calle Quesada 5081 CABA.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alguien recuerda de que año eran los sistemas de audio SANSEI ????
Por que me dió el ataque de nostalgia y me puse a buscar info de la marca, y lo que encontré es que nació en 1987 como SANSEI S.A. y que luego se juntó con SANYO en 1991 dando origen al gigante NEWSAN que comercializa y exporta desde electrónica de consumo a pescados , pasando por heladeras, televisores y demás yerbas de electrodomésticos y muchas cosas mas.
Lo que me llama la atención es que yo miraba esos equipos cuando era "muy joven"...y eso era cerca de 1980 (+/- 2 años ponele), pero en en 1987 yo ya estaba en la universidad hacía rato y ya no le daba tanta bola al audio ni a esos equipos....






						Sanyo Argentina - La Empresa
					






					www.sanyo.com.ar
				








						Newsan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org
				



y en el 2016 apareció otra SANSEI S.A. que se dedica a cosas agrícolas...





						SANSEI S.A. - 08/09/2016 | Dateas.com
					

POR 1 DÍA Acta complementaria: Fecha 11/3/16. Socios: Margarita del Valle Calabria nacido el 21-12-79, Comerciante, abogada, soltera, DNI 27.460.918 CUIT 23- 27460918-4 domiciliado en Gob. Luis Verne...




					www.dateas.com
				




Digamos que tengo un hueco temporal con esa marca.


----------



## Sdppm

Ese grupo también tiene la marca Audinac... Tienen varias marcas en sus manos


----------



## ocarbone

Adjunto propaganda anuario Audio Universal de 1979, sino me equivoco eran los sansui argentinos. en los inicios de los 70 se fabricaban artefactos en argentina con licencias y marcas de japon, por ej. Sony. Arrancaba el HIFI,. Radio Victoria, era representante de Hitachi.
Saludos Dr.


Sdppm dijo:


> Ese grupo también tiene la marca Audinac... Tienen varias marcas en sus manos


Hoy en dia, solo tienen la marca.
Audinac era empresa argentina, luego se convirtio en Audiovic SA. Con el inicio de los VHS, fue representante de JVC, comenzo a reemplazar el AT510, AT300 a AT 1200, por productos importados de JVC, Dedicandose principalmente a camaras filmadores. La primera fabrica estaba en Olivos,  (Sarmiento 3562 - _Olivos_.) luego fabrico en Tierra del Fuego con licencia de jvc.
Hoy en Olivos es Electrotel, con varias sucursales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Adjunto propaganda anuario Audio Universal de 1979, sino me equivoco eran los sansui *(sansei????)* argentinos. en los inicios de los 70 se fabricaban artefactos en argentina con licencias y marcas de japon, por ej. Sony. Arrancaba el HIFI,. Radio Victoria, era representante de Hitachi.
> Saludos Dr.


Gracias!!! Eso me cierra un poco mas pero tambien me perdí mas aún.
Vos decís que Sansei era japonesa y acá fabricaban con licencia de ellos....y luego surgió una Sansei argentina???

PD: No encuentro nada de "sansei audio japan"....


----------



## ocarbone

La marca era Sansei, argentina, fabricada en argentina. En esa epoca, se fabricaba bajo licencia. Sansui japonesa, se comercializaba en argentina, como importada. Igual que Pioneer importada por Galli Hnos en Av. Entre Rios CABA.
Los diseños de Audinac o Ken Brown, no eran diseños originariamente argentinos. Ojo comento de haber leido sobre audio desde 1976, no soy tecnico, solo audiofilo. Lo importado en esa epoca era incomprable, en parlantes Leea era lo maximo en parlantes.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> La marca era Sansei, argentina, fabricada en argentina. En esa epoca, se fabricaba bajo licencia.


Pero si era argentina y la fabricaban acá, de quien era licencia bajo la que fabricaban???? O no se aplicaba a Sansei???
Por que encontré que la empresa nació en 1986 pero tu publicidad muestra que existía hace tiempo...
Ya no entiendo ..


----------



## ocarbone

En google, amplificador sansei; hay  imagenes de frente y dorso. donde dice industria argentina. Hasta hace poco con la marca sansei hicieron algunos televisores, como una marca de segunda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> En google, amplificador sansei; hay imagenes de frente y dorso. donde dice industria argentina.


Sisisi, si los he visto y sé que eran Industria Argentina (si habré chupado vidrieras mirándolos) pero a lo que voy es que la empresa SANSEI S.A. que fabricaba esas cosas electrónicas, supuestamente, nació en 1987 pero la marca existía de varios años antes. Es como si "alguien" los hubiera estado fabricando con esa marca antes del nacimiento de la empresa....y luego ya siguieron con Sansei S.A. de atrás.
O no sé...


----------



## ocarbone

SANSEI es la marca, seguro que esta registrada en Marcas y Patentes en el Registro de la Propiedad Industrial; el dueño de la marca es una empresa puede ser por ejemplo actualmente New San SA, puede haber tenido otros dueños, las marcas se compran y se venden. El caso de New San Sa posee marcas como Moblex, Sanyo, Atma, y otras.
Pero esas marcas Originariamente fueron registradas por otras empresas. Audinac originariamente (Audinac SA), producia combinados de buena calidad para la epoca, luego siguio con amplificadores, sintonizadores y bables HI FI, con el advenimiento de VHS, se vinculo con JVC de japon, importo y fabrico video grabadoras, importo video camaras, luego paso a ser service en Olivos, llego a fabricar TV color stereo de 21", en tierra del fuego, desaparecio por ahora. La marca la puede tener una empresa como por ej. Garbarino para cuando compra produccion con tal marca, a New San.
Perdon con la extension.
Saludos


----------



## Sdppm

Me compré un Audinac at 400 para mover los audifiel de 12 pulgadas, la otra vez los conecte a un Panasonic akx 100 y sonaban muy bien, pero ese equipo trabaja en 4ohms, de a poquito voy juntando para algo nacional


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> SANSEI es la marca, seguro que esta registrada en Marcas y Patentes en el Registro de la Propiedad Industrial; el dueño de la marca es una empresa puede ser por ejemplo actualmente New San SA, puede haber tenido otros dueños, las marcas se compran y se venden. El caso de New San Sa posee marcas como Moblex, Sanyo, Atma, y otras.
> Pero esas marcas Originariamente fueron registradas por otras empresas. Audinac originariamente (Audinac SA)


Eeeeeso es lo que quiero saber!!!
Quien era el dueño de la marca antes de Sansei S.A.
Tratè de buscar en el registro de la propiedad industrial....pero o no tienen esa info disponible en forma pública o no tienen nada informatizado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Tras investigar el tema en profundidad, SENSEI es el maestro de Kárate Kid, el de dar cera pulir cera........ 
Un salido.


----------



## edh59

Hola:
El representante de la marca extranjera en el país (PASADOS LOS ´70 )era American Dynamic SACIFI.
con domicilio en Dr. J. F. Aranguren 1437 CABA.  631-5842.
Saludos cordiales.
Sansei 880A, un amplificador excelente :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

edh59 dijo:


> El representante de la marca extranjera en el país (PASADOS LOS ´70 )era American Dynamic SACIFI.


Gracias!!!! Ahí encontré algunas cosas...como que en ML y otros lugares de compra/venta hay varios baffles Sansei que muestran "American Dynamic SACIFI" en la etiqueta de atrás del baffle, como este:





						Parlantes y Bafles | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Parlantes y Bafles ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



pero hay varias buscando en imágenes de Google.

También encontré, en registros viejos del Boletin Oficial, datos de asambleas de la empresa "American Dynamic SACIFI" y pago de dividendos de acciones a los socios...pero no parece haber mucho más... después me fijo  
Bien! Gracias edh59!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

American Dinamic´s si mi memoria no me falla (Cosa bastante probable) era el representante de los micrófonos AKG y equipos Pioneer de la línea profesional, (Grabadores de cinta abierta)


----------



## edh59

Fogonazo dijo:


> American Dinamic´s si mi memoria no me falla (Cosa bastante probable) era el representante de los micrófonos AKG y equipos Pioneer de la línea profesional, (Grabadores de cinta abierta)


En esos años también había bastante lío con los representantes,importadores y distribuidores,cambiaban y/o se fusionaban constantemente.
Por ejemplo: Pioneer,representante de la marca:Galli Hnos.Distribuidor para Argentina: Bauhaus SA.
AKG: importador: Magneto Sonora,ubicado en Av. Corrientes 316,también importaba Revox,Thorens,Neumann,Uher.
Teac: representante: St. Eloi.También comercializaba otras marcas como Pioneer,DBX,Akai,baffles Tannoy....etc.


----------



## EdgardoCas

BGH importaba, distribuía y garantizaba JVC, no?


----------



## edh59

EdgardoCas dijo:


> BGH importaba, distribuía y garantizaba JVC, no?


La representación de JVC la había conseguido Audinac SA.
Creo que después de unos años se desvinculó de la firma japonesa,ya que en el 2015 comercializaba para terceros, bajo el nombre original (Audivic....año 1981)productos como: aires acond., celulares,televisores,que ensamblaban en una planta en T.del Fuego.
En el domicilio original,D.F. Sarmiento 3400 ,Olivos, seguía funcionando la administración y el service JVC....ahora desconozco que sucede allí.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Otro dato para agregar: acabo de ver en una publicación de ML unos bafles Sony que eran importados por Continental sacif


----------



## edh59

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Otro dato para agregar: acabo de ver en una publicación de ML unos bafles Sony que eran importados por Continental sacif


Continental importaba Sony ......estaba en Alsina 3200 CABA.
Saludos.


----------



## ocarbone

edh59 dijo:


> La representación de JVC la había conseguido Audinac SA.
> Creo que después de unos años se desvinculó de la firma japonesa,ya que en el 2015 comercializaba para terceros, bajo el nombre original (Audivic....año 1981)productos como: aires acond., celulares,televisores,que ensamblaban en una planta en T.del Fuego.
> En el domicilio original,D.F. Sarmiento 3400 ,Olivos, seguía funcionando la administración y el service JVC....ahora desconozco que sucede allí.
> Saludos cordiales.


_Electrotel_ S.A.C.I.F. en _Olivos_ horario hoy. Domingo Faustino Sarmiento 3562, B1636AIZ _Olivos_, Buenos Aires, Argentina, teléfono:+54 11 4794-7117, horarios ...

En Sarmeinto Olivos estaba la Original Fabrica de Audinac. Cuando la fabricas se trasladan a Tierra del Fuego, Se convierte en representante de JVC, para VHS, y Filmadoras, Hoy esta Electrotel SA, con sucursales en varios lados, se dedican al Service de Marcas electronicas.  Unas de las sucursales esta en la Av Cordoba 1357 CABA, antiguo Service de Philips, de todo tipo de Elctrodomesticos incluyendo lo electronico. Es una reconversion del sector, se agrupan todas las marcas en un solo service, y las fabricas pasan a Tierre del Fuego, donde unas pocas fabricas (Mirgor, BGH, New San,  Radio Victoria, los que fababrican para las marcas propias de Garbarino y Fravega, y otors Retail de la Electronica)
Por Ejemplo los TV que fabrica BGH Fuegina son (BGH, Hisense, Telefunken, todas con las mismas chasis pero varian los gabinetes, Hay en modo en los controles remotos que se entran a la verdadera placa del chasis, en BGH son todos Hisense), lo mismo pasa con New San (Sanyo, Nobles y otros)
Saludos


----------



## Bieraudio

Estimados foreros, hace un mes atrás me registré y me presenté con un mensaje de introducción como mandan las reglas del foro. Desde entonces estuve leyendo en silencio algunos hilos como el de parlantes LEEA y este en particular, ya que siempre estuve muy interesado en la historia y evolución del audio en Argentina. Especialmente me pasé horas y horas buscando material histórico de Audinac en San Google, ya sea institucional o de algún coleccionista, que resumiera la larga historia de esta empresa, sus inicios, los modelos que fabricaron a lo largo del tiempo, quienes estaban detras de los diseños, cómo era la fábrica....y un largo etcétera. Como se imaginarán, no encontré ninguna reseña ni página web al respecto, aunque en este foro si que encontré material interesante, como folletos, páginas de revistas y fotos de equipos. Se me ocurrió que el primer aporte concreto a este hilo fuera un listado de los equipos que fabricó Audinac, en lo posible en forma cronológica. Me encantaría que la ampliaran y corrigieran si hace falta, también estaría genial si alguien pudiera aportar alguna historia detallada como las que contó el forero Jorgefer sobre Turner y LEEA. Bueno, ahí les copio y pego lo que recopilé hasta ahora:

Razón social
Fundada en 1955-57 ?

1) Audinac SRL
Uruguay 627, Cap. Fed.

2) Audinac SAIC
D.F. Sarmiento 3491, Olivos, Pcia. Buenos Aires

3) A partir de 1981: Audivic S.A., con planta en Río Grande, Tierra del Fuego
Cierra en Agosto de 2018

Equipos Audinac, listado de modelos

1) Décadas 50s-60s
Amplificadores valvulares
4210
4215
CX 2000 (Línea Profesional)

Sintoamplificador valvular
AS 300

Altavoces
720
740 (3 vías, 30 W)

Combinados valvulares
E 200

2) Décadas 70s-80s
Sintoamplificador estéreo
FM 800
FM 900  (50+50 W)

Amplificadores integrados estado sólido
AT 500  (25+25 W)
AT 600

AT 300  (15+15 W)
AT 510  (25+25 W)

AT 400
AT 700  (35+35 W)
AT 1000 (60+60 W)
AT 1200 (60+60 W)

PA 4000 (Línea Profesional)

Amplificador decodificador cuadrafónico
QX 540, sist SQ

Sintonizadores AM/FM estéreo
ST 45
ST 46
ST 81

Altavoces de suspensión acústica
710 (2 vías, 15 W)
716 (2 vías, 25 W)
721 (3 vías, 30 W)

718 (2 vías, 30 W)
725 (3 vías, 50 W)
747 (4 vías, 60 W)

Altavoces bass reflex
GA 3100 (3 vías, 100 W)
GA 350  (3 vías,  50 W)
GA 230  (2 vías,  30 W)

Bandejas
AM 75
BSR P144R (brazo recto)
BSR BA200 (brazo curvo, belt drive)

Siguiendo con el tema Audinac, me enganché desde chico con la marca, quizás porque el primer equipo de audio en serio que llegó a casa en el 1978 fue un conjunto de ampli AT510, sinto ST46, bandeja AM75 con cápsula Pickering y los baffles 725. Creo que con 7 años me entró más por los ojos que por los oídos, con su aspecto visual moderno y bien terminado, la cantidad de controles, comparado  con el espartano combinado Ken Brown valvular con bandeja Winco que teníamos hasta entonces. Después claro, empezó a gustarme como sonaba el Audinac y varios años después cuando nos aventuramos con mi mejor amigo a pasar música en fiestas, llevábamos mi equipo y su Sansei 500x con sus respectivos parlantes....ahí en esas fiestas me di cuenta lo que sufren los tweeters de los 725 cuando llevas el ampli al límite de clipping 
Volviendo a la historia de la marca, recién hoy me enteré que antes de la fábrica de Olivos tuvieron su sede en la calle Uruguay, en CABA. Esta data la encontré en un folleto que tomé "prestado" de Pinterest:


----------



## AIWAMAN

Bieraudio dijo:


> Estimados foreros, hace un mes atrás me registré y me presenté con un mensaje de introducción como mandan las reglas del foro. Desde entonces estuve leyendo en silencio algunos hilos como el de parlantes LEEA y este en particular, ya que siempre estuve muy interesado en la historia y evolución del audio en Argentina. Especialmente me pasé horas y horas buscando material histórico de Audinac en San Google, ya sea institucional o de algún coleccionista, que resumiera la larga historia de esta empresa, sus inicios, los modelos que fabricaron a lo largo del tiempo, quienes estaban detras de los diseños, cómo era la fábrica....y un largo etcétera. Como se imaginarán, no encontré ninguna reseña ni página web al respecto, aunque en este foro si que encontré material interesante, como folletos, páginas de revistas y fotos de equipos. Se me ocurrió que el primer aporte concreto a este hilo fuera un listado de los equipos que fabricó Audinac, en lo posible en forma cronológica. Me encantaría que la ampliaran y corrigieran si hace falta, también estaría genial si alguien pudiera aportar alguna historia detallada como las que contó el forero Jorgefer sobre Turner y LEEA. Bueno, ahí les copio y pego lo que recopilé hasta ahora:
> 
> Razón social
> Fundada en 1955-57 ?
> 
> 1) Audinac SRL
> Uruguay 627, Cap. Fed.
> 
> 2) Audinac SAIC
> D.F. Sarmiento 3491, Olivos, Pcia. Buenos Aires
> 
> 3) A partir de 1981: Audivic S.A., con planta en Río Grande, Tierra del Fuego
> Cierra en Agosto de 2018
> 
> Equipos Audinac, listado de modelos
> 
> 1) Décadas 50s-60s
> Amplificadores valvulares
> 4210
> 4215
> CX 2000 (Línea Profesional)
> 
> Sintoamplificador valvular
> AS 300
> 
> Altavoces
> 720
> 740 (3 vías, 30 W)
> 
> Combinados valvulares
> E 200
> 
> 2) Décadas 70s-80s
> Sintoamplificador estéreo
> FM 800
> FM 900  (50+50 W)
> 
> Amplificadores integrados estado sólido
> AT 500  (25+25 W)
> AT 600
> 
> AT 300  (15+15 W)
> AT 510  (25+25 W)
> 
> AT 400
> AT 700  (35+35 W)
> AT 1000 (60+60 W)
> AT 1200 (60+60 W)
> 
> PA 4000 (Línea Profesional)
> 
> Amplificador decodificador cuadrafónico
> QX 540, sist SQ
> 
> Sintonizadores AM/FM estéreo
> ST 45
> ST 46
> ST 81
> 
> Altavoces de suspensión acústica
> 710 (2 vías, 15 W)
> 716 (2 vías, 25 W)
> 721 (3 vías, 30 W)
> 
> 718 (2 vías, 30 W)
> 725 (3 vías, 50 W)
> 747 (4 vías, 60 W)
> 
> Altavoces bass reflex
> GA 3100 (3 vías, 100 W)
> GA 350  (3 vías,  50 W)
> GA 230  (2 vías,  30 W)
> 
> Bandejas
> AM 75
> BSR P144R (brazo recto)
> BSR BA200 (brazo curvo, belt drive)
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema Audinac, me enganché desde chico con la marca, quizás porque el primer equipo de audio en serio que llegó a casa en el 1978 fue un conjunto de ampli AT510, sinto ST46, bandeja AM75 con cápsula Pickering y los baffles 725. Creo que con 7 años me entró más por los ojos que por los oídos, con su aspecto visual moderno y bien terminado, la cantidad de controles, comparado  con el espartano combinado Ken Brown valvular con bandeja Winco que teníamos hasta entonces. Después claro, empezó a gustarme como sonaba el Audinac y varios años después cuando nos aventuramos con mi mejor amigo a pasar música en fiestas, llevábamos mi equipo y su Sansei 500x con sus respectivos parlantes....ahí en esas fiestas me di cuenta lo que sufren los tweeters de los 725 cuando llevas el ampli al límite de clipping
> Volviendo a la historia de la marca, recién hoy me enteré que antes de la fábrica de Olivos tuvieron su sede en la calle Uruguay, en CABA. Esta data la encontré en un folleto que tomé "prestado" de Pinterest:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190235


Amigazo bieraudio !! Hace unos días compré a" ciegas" un sansei 500x...Aún no llegó...
El asunto que es todo un misterio este modelo, no consigo nada de i nformacion en la red...ni manuales, nada ! Alguien me dijo que eran casi artesanales por eso no venían con manuales...y la verdad que me parece inaudito que lo vendieran asi...no creo que sea así !!
Me podes contar algo del equipo ? De que año será aprox ? Es de calidad ? Para poder usar 4 parlantes juntos.que impedancia deberían tener ? Venían con parlantes ? Cuáles? Donde podre conseguir los manuales? 
A la derecha y debajo de la perilla de sintonía hay 4 selectores...y 2 de ellos dice arriba "transcripción de cinta" y abajo en uno dice monitor 1 (1-2) y en el otro monitor 2 (4 canales)  que es esto ?


----------



## marianonardi

412 + 812 + 602 + HC4 

lo dejo para el registro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Casi un plagio !


----------



## marianonardi

“Homenaje”


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy anduve un rato por la *casa de electrónica amiga de años* buscando un display LCD luego de mi intento fallido de compra vía ML. Pues no tenían, pero me dijo la chica que vende:

Vend- Mirá, pasá al fondo que hay un montón de cosas viejas en super oferta y hay algunas con display que tal vez puedas sacarles y usar.
YO-  y pensé: Uuuuhhhhhhh reactivaron el museo!!!! y me mandé!!!

No les puedo describir la cantidad de cosas viejas en estado *100% NOS* (New Old Stock) --> Viejas pero nuevas en caja/sobre/bolsa, sin uso y totalmente originales.

Las cosas que tenían display eran muuuuuuy baratas, pero tendré que comprar una y desarmarla por que no tengo idea del tipo de display y ni siquiera si me sirve o nó.

(perdón la foto pero brillaba el vidrio del LCD y le costaba enfocar al celu).

Luego había bandejas de capacitores SIEMENS y SIC Mallory!!!! Nuevos!!!! y de otras marcas también y con terminales axiales!!!
Ustedes verán los precios...



Tambié había un "vibrador" (pícaros abstenerse) que es el antecesor directo de las actuales fuentes conmutadas, pero no estaba a la venta 

Y yo no me pude contener, y con el preamplificador en la gatera, me compré 8 alargues de eje de potenciómetro por la módica suma de un Biden Blue en total 


Les cuento que esto es menos del 10% de lo que había disponible. Parlantes quedan pocos y todos audifiel de 6x 4" blindados y sin blindar. También hay BOLSAS!!! de potenciómetros deslizables de 50K y 25K que fué lo que pude distinguir sin lentes , así que mañana me pongo los lentes en el bolsillo y vuelvo a revisar.

Hay llaves de todo tipo, presets de "lata" de los que usaban en equipos valvulares (creo que son bobinados), zócalos de válvulas, cientos de plaquetas Aries y otras, de cosas de audio y funcionalidades surtidas. Habían módulos Artekit (creo) con amplificadores con dos TIP31, que valen mas los TIPs (que deben ser originales) que el PCB y el pack en el que vienen. Hay unos módulos mezcladores mono de 6 entradas que son unas cajitas negra con un peine de contactos en el PCB (a saber que será, y sin lentes..peor). Hay algunos módulos para conversión de TVs de TRC (no veo futuro por ahí) y otras cosas de RF que no pude leer.

Hay módulos cargadores para celulares "zapatófono" de principio de los 90's. Hay cargadores para celulares Motorola de los 90's y otros que n o se que cosa cargarán pero tambien tienen un display chiquito. Solo estuve 20 minutos haciendo tiempo pero terminé medio loco.

Espero traer mas fotos mañana.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy anduve un rato por la *casa de electrónica amiga de años* buscando un display LCD luego de mi intento fallido de compra vía ML. Pues no tenían, pero me dijo la chica que vende:


*¡ Encontraste "El Paraíso" ! *​
Exactamente igual, con  exactamente las mismas bandejas y con exactamente los mismos productos, "Eneka" tenía las mesas de saldos. *QLP *que viejo que soy .

Faltan los carretitos con el hilo de dial para radios valvulosas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Justo le decía eso a la chica (mayor que yo en realidad) que atiende:
"Haces muy mal en reunir gente vieja con componentes viejos, no ves como corre la baba??", por que eramos tres los que nos deleitábamos ahí.

Otra cosa que ví era una bandeja de esas llena de audífonos de color medio rosado o amarronados..y tengo que averiguar de que tipo son... no vayan a ser de cristal y me ponga reloco 

PD: me voy a fijar si hay hilos de dial, por que creo que ví unos rollitos de "algo" pero no le presté mayor atención.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justo le decía eso a la chica (mayor que yo en realidad) que atiende:
> "Haces muy mal en reunir gente vieja con componentes viejos, no ves como corre la baba??", por que eramos tres los que nos deleitábamos ahí.
> 
> Otra cosa que ví era una bandeja de esas llena de audífonos de color medio rosado o amarronados..y tengo que averiguar de que tipo son... no vayan a ser de cristal y me ponga reloco
> 
> PD: me voy a fijar si hay hilos de dial, por que creo que ví unos rollitos de "algo" pero no le presté mayor atención.


Averiguame:
1) Si se puede entrar en San Juan, por el Covid, ¡ Vio !
2) La dirección

Cargo nafta y voy  

*Edit:*

Me corrijo, los maracas de San Luis están complicados para dejar pasar, *¡ NO puedo ir !    *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te lo paso igual...

Ahora creo que se puede entrar pero con un PCR negativo de no mas de 48hs.

La dirección es Bartolomé Mitre 473 (oeste).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justo le decía eso a la chica (mayor que yo en realidad) que atiende


 
Igual que Enekaaaa 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otra cosa que ví era una bandeja de esas llena de audífonos de color medio rosado o amarronados..y tengo que averiguar de que tipo son... no vayan a ser de cristal y me ponga reloco


 
Todavía no lo hice público , *compré dos Electronic Philips* , el EE8 y el EE20 , así que ahora tengo dos de esos 

Envidiosos alejarse


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todavía no lo hice público , *compré dos Electronic Philips* , el EE8 y el EE20 , así que ahora tengo dos de esos
> 
> Envidiosos alejarse


 Bueníiiiiiiisimoooooooo!!!!!

Yo vengo llegando del "museo" y les traigo mas fotos:












Yo hice algunas compras para mantener el vicio y me gasté dos Biden blue 
Me traje:
6 capacitores Siemens de 2500uF x 25V --> $100
2 capacitores ?? de 3300uF x 35V --> $50
10 portafusibles --> $20
20 resistencias de 10W surtidas --> $50
10 BUZ (?? resistencias variables bobinadas) de 0K5, 1K y 2K5 --> $10
2 audífonos (no son cerámicos..miden 8 ohms ) --> $20
1 cargador/descargador rápido/lento (de no se que cosa) con un display importante --> $100



y ya que estábamos, me "prestaron" tres cargadores para Motorola/Ericsson, dos de ellos con display LCD y el tercero es uno Inteligente que carga NiCd, NiMh y Litio(Ion?? --> dice de 3.6V). El inconveniente es que los cargadores necesitan alimentación de 12Vdc y el zócalo de carga es para pilas de celular....pero algo se podrá hacer.



Casi me compro dos plaquetas Plaquetodo de un amplificador de 100W muy parecido al RCA, pero no me gustó el diseño del PCB por que tenía espacio de sobra y los tracks eran mas bien finos, así que dije que no.
También hay un PCB del ampli de 100W de FAPESA, pero solo hay una y ya se me perdieron los trafos que compré cuando era joven, así que tampoco.
Yo buscaba el ampli de Texas de 70W para ver si podía armarlo cuando de niño no me funcionó...pero no había nada de eso. Si hay muchos PCB de la empresa Epsilon, pero ninguno con un circuito que yo pudiera reconocer. Hay que ver por que tal vez sean de utilidad muchos PCB si se consigue el circuito. Para todas las placas Aries esta gente tienen las carpetas Aries que podés fotocopiar.


----------



## Sdppm

Ayer. Cambié estos por dos marca china, que lástima vivir lejos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 12, 2020

Capaz puedan  tener las luces fusibles o axiales para el sansui


----------



## indemornin

Se alcanza a ver en primera foto placa Fapesa 100w a transformador, después algunas placas del Texas 7-70w, placas del preamplificador con tonos Siemens, las placas larguitas son del control de volumen balance y tonos pasivo Siemens, algunas placas de audiorritmico creo , éxtasisssss!! Una postal de lo que se visualizaba en aquellos tiempos maravillosos en las casas de electrónica, esas que cuando entrabas se olía a estaño y a pertinax o plaquetas y en la que pasábamos horas esperando el turno para comprar. Se recuerda la cara larga y el gesto del vendedor cuando al fin te tocaba y sacabas esa lista larga de componentes interminable ... tiempos que no volverán , un viaje al pasado solo x un instante , y  atra cosa ....


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ustedes verán los precios...


No sabia que San Juan se habia hecho un pais independiente... O esos precios son de otra época, y no del 2020, a mi no me j0d4n...
Naaa.. me hiciste babear, hasta me quiero hacer un poster para creer que tengo todo eso...
Excelente Eduardo... 
Hace poco rescate de la basura dos impresoras lexmark laser que estoy viendo de hacerlas andar, y tienen display con luz de fondo (lastima la distancia y el tamaño del display, sino te lo mando)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

indemornin dijo:


> después algunas placas del Texas 7-70w


Esas no las ví   ...al menos no como las que recuerdo tener cuando era muy joven (viste como somos los viejos: nos acordamos de cosas del siglo pasado pero no de lo que hicimos ayer). Si pudieras marcarlas en la foto te lo agradecería 

Todo demás que reconociste es correcto , como el control de tono pasivo, que reconocí lo que era pero no sabía quien lo diseñó. También las placas de audirítmicos...por que leí que eran eso en alguna parte.



DJ T3 dijo:


> No sabia que San Juan se habia hecho un pais independiente


Nononono....independiente no puede ser...ni siquiera es independiente el gobernador que obedece lo que mandan de nación. Imaginate.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ir , comprar las placas a granel , luegooooo , revender de a pares por mercalibre o marketplace


----------



## indemornin

Indico placas Texas 7-70W en circulo rojo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias @indemornin !!! Mañana voy, verifico y compro


----------



## indemornin

Mas datos sobre las placas segun foto, los circuitos, hojas de datos, lista de componentes, documentación gral completa la tenemos toda en el foro o sino reenvío a pedido! indico en circulos las mas importantes !
Rojo:Ampli Texas 7-70W
Rosa Preamplificador con control de tonos Siemens.
Celeste:Control de tonos graves agudos volumen balance Siemens (pasivo)
Blanco:Amplificador Philps Fapesa de 3, 6, y 9watts con transistores de salida Germanio AD161/162, pre y control de tonos integrado en la misma placa.
Verde:El ampli Fapesa de 100W con trafo driver defasador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Capaz puedan tener las luces fusibles o axiales para el sansui


No ví nada de eso, y con los LEDs te quedó joshhha!!!!



indemornin dijo:


> Mas datos sobre las placas segun foto, los circuitos, hojas de datos, lista de componentes, documentación gral completa la tenemos toda en el foro o sino reenvío a pedido! indico en circulos las mas importantes !
> Rojo:Ampli Texas 7-70W
> Rosa Preamplificador con control de tonos Siemens.
> Celeste:Control de tonos graves agudos volumen balance Siemens (pasivo)
> Blanco:Amplificador Philps Fapesa de 3, 6, y 9watts con transistores de salida Germanio AD161/162, pre y control de tonos integrado en la misma placa.
> Verde:El ampli Fapesa de 100W con trafo driver defasador.


Que profesor @indemornin !!!!!
Para cumplir como se debe, mañana "indemornin" me voy a visitar nuevamente el museo.

PD: que lástima que gasté los AD16x que tenía...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No ví nada de eso, y con los LEDs te quedó joshhha!!!!
> 
> 
> Que profesor @indemornin !!!!!
> Para cumplir como se debe, mañana "indemornin" me voy a visitar nuevamente el museo.
> 
> PD: que lástima que gasté los AD16x que tenía...


Reabrió la casa de electrónica de acá, le pregunté por dichas luces y me dice: me parece que las tiré porque me habían dicho que eran viejas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias a @indemornin que gentilmente reconoció e identificó las plaquetas Texas 7-70W, me mandé esta mañana al museo a verificarlas y comprarlas. Para ello me puse el manual Texas bajo el brazo y me mandé, mientras leía un poco respecto a la fuente recomendada que usaba un capacitor de 4000uF x 70V que es bastante caaaro.
Y bué...pensé en bajar la potencia del ampli por que estaba la oferta de 2 x 1000uF x 50V...pero cuando revolví la oferta encontre de 1000uF x 70V !!!!!  así que me traje 4 por $100 y ya tengo los 4000uF a precio muuuuy módico.
Les dejo la foto:

Parece que las estrellas se estan alineando para que arme este ampli que no se me dió de joven....y tambien tengo el gabinete (que compré en una super oferta que hicieron hace mas de 10 años). Falta elegir un preamplificador que se ajuste a los controles del panel del gabinete y ya quedo casi hecho.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias a @indemornin que gentilmente reconoció e identificó las plaquetas Texas 7-70W, me mandé esta mañana al museo a verificarlas y comprarlas. Para ello me puse el manual Texas bajo el brazo y me mandé, mientras leía un poco respecto a la fuente recomendada que usaba un capacitor de 4000uF x 70V que es bastante caaaro.
> Y bué...pensé en bajar la potencia del ampli por que estaba la oferta de 2 x 1000uF x 50V...pero cuando revolví la oferta encontre de 1000uF x 70V !!!!!  así que me traje 4 por $100 y ya tengo los 4000uF a precio muuuuy módico.
> Les dejo la foto:
> 
> Parece que las estrellas se estan alineando para que arme este ampli que no se me dió de joven....y tambien tengo el gabinete (que compré en una super oferta que hicieron hace mas de 10 años). Falta elegir un preamplificador que se ajuste a los controles del panel del gabinete y ya quedo casi hecho.


Por si se te ocurre armar el conjunto, creo recordar que no me gustaba algo del previo Texas, exceso de soplido ¿¿¿???
Me resultaba mucho mas mejor el Fapesa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, el de Texas era un bodrio, pero tengo que buscar uno cuyo PCB esté en el museo   .
Y toda la compra de hoy me salió 1 Biden blue


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, el de Texas era un bodrio, pero tengo que buscar uno cuyo PCB esté en el museo   .
> *Y toda la compra de hoy me salió 1 Biden blue*


----------



## EdgardoCas

No vende por Mercadolibre esta gente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> No vende por Mercadolibre esta gente?


No que yo sepa. En mi primer post de este asunto del museo está el link a la web de ellos...no creo que ahí diga nada de esto, pero hay una forma de comunicarse por guasap o por mail.
Ahhh...y alguien me dijo que estaba publicado "en las redes"...fijate el cara e' libro o el twiter


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias a @indemornin que gentilmente reconoció e identificó las plaquetas Texas 7-70W, me mandé esta mañana al museo a verificarlas y comprarlas. Para ello me puse el manual Texas bajo el brazo y me mandé, mientras leía un poco respecto a la fuente recomendada que usaba un capacitor de 4000uF x 70V que es bastante caaaro.
> Y bué...pensé en bajar la potencia del ampli por que estaba la oferta de 2 x 1000uF x 50V...pero cuando revolví la oferta encontre de 1000uF x 70V !!!!!  así que me traje 4 por $100 y ya tengo los 4000uF a precio muuuuy módico.
> Les dejo la foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257395
> Parece que las estrellas se estan alineando para que arme este ampli que no se me dió de joven....y tambien tengo el gabinete (que compré en una super oferta que hicieron hace mas de 10 años). Falta elegir un preamplificador que se ajuste a los controles del panel del gabinete y ya quedo casi hecho.


Capacitores Grasileños hecho a 36 años atras ( Febrero de 1984)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Yo aún tengo aquí en España, componentes de mi época de estudiante 1982........
Un saludo


----------



## vmsa

edh59 dijo:


> En esos años también había bastante lío con los representantes,importadores y distribuidores,cambiaban y/o se fusionaban constantemente.
> Por ejemplo: Pioneer,representante de la marca:Galli Hnos.Distribuidor para Argentina: Bauhaus SA.
> AKG: importador: Magneto Sonora,ubicado en Av. Corrientes 316,también importaba Revox,Thorens,Neumann,Uher.
> Teac: representante: St. Eloi.También comercializaba otras marcas como Pioneer,DBX,Akai,baffles Tannoy....etc.


Se me cayó un lagrimón.....


----------



## marianonardi

Sdppm dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 257309
> Ayer. Cambié estos por dos marca china, que lástima vivir lejos
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 12, 2020
> 
> Capaz puedan  tener las luces fusibles o axiales para el sansui


Elemon, tiene EPCOS (Ex Siemens y Aishi) y hacen envios


----------



## Sdppm

marianonardi dijo:


> Elemon, tiene EPCOS (Ex Siemens y Aishi) y hacen envios


Acabo de notar que con el volumen a 0 se escucha el ruido del transformador, voy a ver si lo ajusto y cambio los diodos de la fuente para ver si se va

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 18, 2020

Aprovecho para mostrarles mí nueva herramienta, estaban un poco fuera de valor los capacitores. Con la pinzas voy a poder medir la corriente de reposo del 6060


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Sdppm dijo:


> Aprovecho para mostrarles mí nueva herramienta, estaban un poco fuera de valor los capacitores. Con la pinzas voy a poder medir la corriente de reposo del 6060


Una dica de Oro , nunca olvide de descargar cualquer capacitor principalmente los tipo electrolicticos antes de medirlos o incorre en lo riesgo de dañar irremediablemente tu hermoso equipo de medidas.
!Suerte !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sdppm dijo:


> Acabo de notar que con el volumen a 0 se escucha el ruido del transformador, voy a ver si lo ajusto y _*cambio los diodos de la fuente *_para ver si se va


 ¿ En que se supone que mejorará eso ?


----------



## Sdppm

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que se supone que mejorará eso ?


Ni idea no soy técnico, lo vi en la web de los videos pero me parece que era una guitarreada

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 19, 2020

Porque en los grupos de audio vintage en Facebook lo están quemando


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si mejoraría el zumbido un pequeño capacitor cerámico en paralelo con cada díodo rectificador


----------



## Sdppm

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si mejoraría el zumbido un pequeño capacitor cerámico en paralelo con cada díodo rectificador


Buenísimo


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si mejoraría el zumbido un pequeño capacitor cerámico en paralelo con cada díodo rectificador


    Dudoso.
Eso lo que hace es disminuir la velocidad de recuperación de los diodos y así evitar que "Pasen" transitorios EMI


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

I el trafo "zumba" es por la magnetoestricción del núcleo, y hasta donde sé, la unica forma de atenuarlo es poniendole las "patas" laterales que tomen las columnas y ajustar bien los tornillos. Lo máximo es sumergirlo en barniz para trafos, pero ya es mas lío...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso eso !


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> I el trafo "zumba" es por la magnetoestricción del núcleo, y hasta donde sé, la unica forma de atenuarlo es poniendole las "patas" laterales que tomen las columnas y ajustar bien los tornillos. Lo máximo es sumergirlo en barniz para trafos, pero ya es mas lío...


Hace 3 semanas tuve que cambiar un auto-transformador "Zumbón".
No encontré forma de silenciarlo, hasta que fastidió mis genitales y "Lo cambié"
Este zumbón, no solo hacía ruido, sino que además hacía entrar en resonancia el gabinete metálico donde estaba alojado lo que lo convertía en "Arma de destrucción masiva"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este zumbón, no solo hacía ruido, sino que además hacía entrar en resonancia el gabinete metálico donde estaba alojado lo que lo convertía en "Arma de destrucción masiva"


Esa es la otra cara del problema...el ruido que mete en el gabinete cuando vibra el trafo.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa es la otra cara del problema...el ruido que mete en el gabinete cuando vibra el trafo.


Parece un soldador o cargador de baterías de camiones


----------



## carluz

jorgefer dijo:


> Ésto es lo mejor que pude hacer. Es un plano heliográfico muy desteñido. Suerte.
> 
> El archivo /1 es completo.
> El artchivo /2 es parcial


Hola. Excelente aporte el circuito del pre. Que transistores usaba? BC548?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alguien recuerda en que se usaban estas "resistencias variables"??? Y como se llamaban????
Me las vendieron como BUZ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mayormente en Valvulares . . .


----------



## J2C

En los cátodos de los amplificadores de audio valvulares


Que veterano estoy che !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, yo recuerdo haberlos visto en equipos valvulares, pero ni idea para que eran. Gracias J2C por la data.
Y el nombre es BUZ nomás???


----------



## marianonardi

Esos son presets de mayor “potencia”. Yo nunca los vi en bias de cátodo pero Audinac y Ken brown los usaban paran manejar el zumbido de filamentos. Audinac respecto a chasis (0v) y Ken Brown “elevado” usando la tensión de cátodo de las válvulas de salida (11 a 12v) uno por canal

puede ser que de ahí derive el nombre de buz


----------



## Fogonazo

J2C dijo:


> En los cátodos de los amplificadores de audio valvulares
> 
> 
> Que veterano estoy che !!!!


Y si   

Pero lo bueno es que lo asumes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

marianonardi dijo:


> puede ser que de ahí deriv


   
Eso es....pero esperaría ver buzz
Gracias!!!

PD: los que vienen en el pack son de 500R, 1K y 2K5...y esos valores pintan como los que he  visto para zumbido.


----------



## J2C

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si
> 
> Pero lo bueno es que lo asumes


Fogo no hay problemas, aun corro atrás de Ud


----------



## Fogonazo

J2C dijo:


> Fogo no hay problemas, aun corro atrás de Ud


El universo conocido corre detrás mío


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es....pero esperaría ver buzz
> Gracias!!!
> 
> PD: los que vienen en el pack son de 500R, 1K y 2K5...y esos valores pintan como los que he  visto para zumbido.


Hablando de zumbido le pude reducir ese efecto al trago de at400


----------



## Fogonazo

Sdppm dijo:


> Hablando de zumbido le pude reducir ese efecto al *trago* de at400



* ** ¿ Trago ? ***


----------



## Sdppm

Fogonazo dijo:


> *** ¿ Trago ? ***


Jaja trago quise poner trafo y me lo corrigió el celu, lástima que tengo que volver a casa manejando, estoy en la playa y luego hay controles de alcolemia, festejando el día del mate


----------



## Fogonazo

Sdppm dijo:


> Jaja trago quise poner trafo y me lo corrigió el celu, lástima que tengo que volver a casa manejando, estoy en la playa y luego hay controles de alcolemia, festejando el día del mate


Y ¿ Como lo solucionaste ?


----------



## Sdppm

Ajusté todos los tornillos que sujetan al trans formador al gabinete y los que sostienen la placas del mismo, bajo bastante el ruido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les aviso que en el museo ha aparecido una parva de foquitos tipo "piojito" de 12V a $30 c/u.


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les aviso que en el museo ha aparecido una parva de foquitos tipo "piojito" de 12V a $30 c/u.


Pibito de qué tamaño ? Por ahí me sirvan para el sansui y el Ken Brown

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



Sdppm dijo:


> Pibito de qué tamaño ? Por ahí me sirvan para el sansui y el Ken Brown


Pibito  era piojito


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les aviso que en el museo ha aparecido una parva de foquitos tipo "piojito" de 12V a $30 c/u.


Yo hasta hace poco (3/4 años atrás) conseguía de esos para los auto-estéreos que tenia que reparar en una casa de repuestos en Olivos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

A los del dial se les cortaba el cable


----------



## Sdppm

No sé cuál de todos los piojos habrá, yo con unos que tengan forma de axiales aunque también tendría que adaptar los de la consola del corsa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Pibito de qué tamaño ? Por ahí me sirvan para el sansui y el Ken Brown


No les tomé fotos por que estaba apurado por los componentes para cerrar la fuente del ampli de museo, pero en cuanto vuelva le tomo unas fotos con algo al lado para que puedas comparar.


----------



## Sdppm

No sé cuál de todos los piojos habrá, yo con unos que tengan forma de axiales aunque también tendría que adaptar los de la consola del corsa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Huy...me olvide de subir esto:

Esta para leerlo en ruso....no se por que me salio de cabeza..


----------



## Sdppm

Conseguí unos lámparas fusible de 12v 3w, y las originales eran de 7v 0.3amp... si las pongo puede romperr la fuente del sinto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sdppm dijo:


> Conseguí unos lámparas fusible de 12v 3w, y las originales eran de 7v 0.3amp... si las pongo puede romperr la fuente del sinto?


No creo que rompas nada pero las lámparas van a dar muy poca luz...si acaso...


----------



## Sdppm

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No creo que rompas nada pero las lámparas van a dar muy poca luz...si acaso...


Si muy poca, vuelven los led. Cómo subieron los sinto amplificadores nacionales


----------



## DJ T3

Ya que lo tenes a led, dejalo asi. Sino encontras esos foquitosde 7V, y tenes ganas de dejar el estilo original de la iluminacion, entonces pon un transformador exclusivo para esas lamparitas de 12V, pero... Ya como se ve, me parece que no vale la pena


----------



## Chucky2012

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eeeeeso es lo que quiero saber!!!
> Quien era el dueño de la marca antes de Sansei S.A..
> Tratè de buscar en el registro de la propiedad industrial....pero o no tienen esa info disponible en forma pública o no tienen nada informatizado.


Estimado Dr. la marca Sansei, más allá de la Empresa S.A., pertenecía a Cacho de Continental (que hacía equipos de Audio) que se asocio, a su vez con la gente de Radio Miguel de la Av. San Juan. Luego se asociaron con *Rubén Cherñajovsky*, que luego fue el socio fundador y principal accionista de Grupo Newsan (una de las principales Empresas de Electrodomesticos) con planta en Tierra del Fuego.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto no sé donde ponerlo, pero como tiene algo que ver con la actual FAPESA lo dejo acá....y además es algo "raro".


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto no sé donde ponerlo, pero como tiene algo que ver con la actual FAPESA lo dejo acá....y además es algo "raro".


Lástima que la locución del anuncio es hecha en ingles , NO entiendi papas , aparte de eso lo video es interesante.
Lo que me estraña un poco es lo toca cintas , cosa actualmente recontra jubilado .
Nada contra toca cintas , incluso soy de del tienpo donde els tuvieron su reinado antes de los CDs ( años 80').
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lástima que la locución del anuncio es hecha en ingles , NO entiendi papas ,


Es posible activar los subtítulos en inglés...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es posible activar los subtítulos en inglés...


!Mismo asi aun prefero lo español , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto no sé donde ponerlo, pero como tiene algo que ver con la actual FAPESA lo dejo acá....y además es algo "raro".


Para ese Philips " Boombox" hay infinidad de cassetes de audio nuevos, y viejos nuevos, y por supuesto usados, pensé que eso pasaba solo con los vinilos, hay mercado para todo ...... 


Un poquito caro !!!!!  ​


----------



## Rorschach

Saladito el de Callejeros! ...... bueno....., aquí hay de los cassettes baratitos, lote de 16 cassettes $ Argentinos 680, a razón de $AR 42,50 cada uno .
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo solo tengo tengo (tenía) dos cassettes comprados:
"Vulture Culture" de Alan Parsons Project y "The Game" de Queen. Al primero lo presté para que lo copiaran y el imbécil lo regrabó ....y al segundo lo encontré hace pocos días pero hace años que guardé el deck y no tengo donde escucharlo....aunque tengo ganas de sacarlo otra vez.
También tenía uno de Dionne Warwick que era propiedad de mi hermana, pero ese no sé donde quedó.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo solo tengo tengo (tenía) dos cassettes comprados:
> "Vulture Culture" de Alan Parsons Project y "The Game" de Queen. Al primero lo presté para que lo copiaran y el imbécil lo regrabó ....y al segundo lo encontré hace pocos días pero hace años que guardé el deck y no tengo donde escucharlo....aunque tengo ganas de sacarlo otra vez.
> También tenía uno de Dionne Warwick que era propiedad de mi hermana, pero ese no sé donde quedó.


Hola caro Don Dr.Zoidberg , muy afortunadamente hoy en dia es possible buscar y recuperar practicamente cualquer musica en YouTube.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Dr.Zoidberg , muy afortunadamente hoy en dia es possible buscar y recuperar practicamente cualquer musica en YouTube.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Naaaaaa....por supuesto que ya recuperé todo eso y agregué muuuuucho mas gracias a unos amigos rusos, pero extraño el soporte físico


----------



## Sdppm

Gente estoy en los grupos vintage de face y no se dan una idea de lo caro que está  todo lo de audio nacional e importados de los 70 y 80,


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Sdppm dijo:


> Gente estoy en los grupos vintage de face y no se dan una idea de lo caro que está  todo lo de audio nacional e importados de los 70 y 80,


Me guta "SodaEstereo"
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece ser que la de Uruguay sigue viva !






						Eneka - ¿Quiénes somos?
					

ENEKA es una organización dedicada a la electrónica siendo la empresa líder en el Uruguay.  Cubre las necesidades de clientes públicos y privados, industrias, institutos de enseñansa, desarrolladores y técnicos en 5 grandes áreas_ automatizacion industrial, componentes activos y pasivos...




					www.eneka.com.uy


----------



## DMLUNA

janston dijo:


> bueno, acá van algunas hojas de revistas que acabo de escanear para aportar algo más al tema.


Acabo de ver en las fotos ,un folleto o revista de la casa de electrónica RUAL. 
año 1972 , hoy mes de junio 2021, y casa RUAL sigue estando activa, es un local cerca de mí domicilio. Y sigue en la misma dirección que figura en el folleto, increíble !!! 49 años en el mismo lugar!!!
Creo que el municipio debería darle alguna mención,algún reconocimiento.


----------



## hellfire4

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Mismo asi aun prefero lo español , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Si me permiten el off:






Es algo engorroso, pero remediable:

1º Ordenan descargar el sub en srt, donde pegan el enlace del video y le dan bajar como srt








						Download subtitles from Youtube, Viki, Viu, Vlive and more
					

DownSub is a free web application that can download subtitles directly from Youtube, Drive, Viu, Vimeo, Viki, OnDemandKorea, Vlive and more.




					downsub.com
				




2º Usando el subedit y la opción autotraducción, convierten los subs a otro idioma a elección (el que mejor les resulte). Aunque es algo impreciso, pero mejor que nada, y los guardan con otro nombre



3º Usan algún programa online para descargar el video de youtube, lo reproducen en la pc con el sub traducido






						Descargador y Convertidor de YouTube
					

Convierta y descargue vídeos de YouTube gratis. Admite la descarga de todos los formatos de video y audio: MP3, MP4, 3GP, WebM, M4A, ... y muchos más formatos.




					www.y2mate.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba paseando por youtube y me apareció este video, que si bien no tiene nada que ver con el audio en Argentina si tiene que ver con el desarrollo industrial que tuvimos, que fué tan mal gestionado y finalmente destruído.






Se puede discutir bastante al respecto, pero dejo el video para que cada uno se haga su propia idea.


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estaba paseando por youtube y me apareció este video, que si bien no tiene nada que ver con el audio en Argentina si tiene que ver con el desarrollo industrial que tuvimos, que fué tan mal gestionado y finalmente destruído.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se puede discutir bastante al respecto, pero dejo el video para que cada uno se haga su propia idea.


Me recuerda al chiste que decían un grupo de estadistas en economía:
La buena noticia, hemos podido elaborar un minucioso informe acerca de la recesión en la Argentina. 
La mala noticia, pues Alvaro Alsogaray, Martínez de Hoz y Cavallo nos quieren cobrar por derechos de autor XD


----------



## Sdppm

Es un tema lo de la importaciones... Sino seguiríamos con la Winco VM Corp... Y los audifiel... En fin solo quedan dos grupos con casi el 80%del share


----------



## Chucky2012

Buenas tardes a todos, desde hace tiempo que tengo una consulta respecto de la marca Audinac, que nunca pude cerrar..
Esta marca en casi todas sus cajas acústicas utilizó un tweeter Horn. La consulta es si alguien conoce la Marca, Procedencia o algún dato respecto de estos tweeters.
El tema lo hablé con muchos ex técnicosy gente que trabajó en marcas de audio Nacionales, entre ellos de Holimar, Leea, Turner y varias personas ligadas al audio de aquellos años y nadie sabe de donde salieron esos tweeters. Todos coincidimos que debieron ser importados, pero jamás encontramos otros iguales.
Audinac, los llamaba Tweeter 808-A, pero no tengo otra información adicional.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Sdppm

Chucky2012 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, desde hace tiempo que tengo una consulta respecto de la marca Audinac, que nunca pude cerrar..
> Esta marca en casi todas sus cajas acústicas utilizó un tweeter Horn. La consulta es si alguien conoce la Marca, Procedencia o algún dato respecto de estos tweeters.
> El tema lo hablé con muchos ex técnicosy gente que trabajó en marcas de audio Nacionales, entre ellos de Holimar, Leea, Turner y varias personas ligadas al audio de aquellos años y nadie sabe de donde salieron esos tweeters. Todos coincidimos que debieron ser importados, pero jamás encontramos otros iguales.
> Audinac, los llamaba Tweeter 808-A, pero no tengo otra información adicional.
> Un saludo a todos.


Según en el foro de Facebook son de la marca fostex o algo así


----------



## Chucky2012

Sdppm dijo:


> Según en el foro de Facebook son de la marca fostex o algo así


Hola Buenos días, no, no son Fostex / Foster. En los foros suelen comentar eso, pero es un error. El error proviene de su similitud, con los tweeter Fostex FHT6 que fueron utilizados en los renombrados bafles 6/13 3/13, 3/8 y toda esa linea de Holimar / Blat/ Folk y Stex.
Los tweeter utilizados por Audinac, eran diferentes, no son fostex y no fueron utilizados por ninguna marca más.
Como mencioné, muchos técnicos, nos preguntamos  de donde los habían obtenido, pero nunca pudimos obtener información al respecto.
Saludos


----------



## ea-mig

Hola Buenos días, no, no son Fostex / Foster. En los foros suelen comentar eso, pero es un error. El error proviene de su similitud, con los tweeter Fostex FHT6 que fueron utilizados en los renombrados bafles 6/13 3/13, 3/8 y toda esa linea de Holimar / Blat/ Folk y Stex.
Los tweeter utilizados por Audinac, eran diferentes, no son fostex y no fueron utilizados por ninguna marca más.
Como mencioné, muchos técnicos, nos preguntamos  de donde los habían obtenido, pero nunca pudimos obtener información al respecto.
Saludos


Chucky2012 dijo:


> Hola Buenos días, no, no son Fostex / Foster. En los foros suelen comentar eso, pero es un error. El error proviene de su similitud, con los tweeter Fostex FHT6 que fueron utilizados en los renombrados bafles 6/13 3/13, 3/8 y toda esa linea de Holimar / Blat/ Folk y Stex.
> Los tweeter utilizados por Audinac, eran diferentes, no son fostex y no fueron utilizados por ninguna marca más.
> Como mencioné, muchos técnicos, nos preguntamos  de donde los habían obtenido, pero nunca pudimos obtener información al respecto.
> Saludos


perdon me equivoque antes , yo tengo unos aca con un at-510 y tiene twiter LEEA , calculo que nunca se los cambiaron-


----------



## cantoni11

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un amigo de la familia trabajaba en NorWinco , en la provincia de Tucumán , año 70.
> 
> A él lo enviaban a Europa a comprar licencias de aparatos ya fuera de fabricación (vetustos) y entonces los fabricaban aquí.
> 
> También hacían grupos electrógenos (muy buenos)
> 
> En el service oficial de los pasadiscos Wincofón , las máquinas automáticas iban a un piletón laaaaargo donde se las lavaba con agua , jabón y cepillo  , antes de su reparación. Yo me preguntaba por el óxido , y no , las enjuagaban y las secaban con aire caliente .
> 
> http://bs-ba.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=48617720338&topic=21511
> 
> Saludos !


Soy Tucumano y no tenía el dato . Muchas gracias


----------



## Chucky2012

cantoni11 dijo:


> Soy Tucumano y no tenía el dato . Muchas gracias


Buenas tardes, Winco, fue la Empresa de Tocadiscos y Reproductores de Audio más grande de Latinoamérica.

Hoy día en la Calle Castro Barros, hay una persona que trabajó en la fábrica (Horacio Atadía) que continúa, como su actividad principal, prestando Servicio Técnico a los Wincofón. El y su Ex-socio, ya retirado, cuando cerró winco y la música digital se hizo masiva, empezaron a recolectar por la calle y otros lugares los wincofón que la gente tiraba. De ahí obtuvieron muchas piezas para realizar los service futuros.
Luego con la vuelta de los vinilos, la nostalgia por lo vintage, y las cosas que tienen las modas, mucha gente empezó a restaurar sus Wincofón, que habían heredado de sus Abuelos o Padres. 
En este mismo local, también se conservan algunas lindas piezas de colección. Un ejemplo de ello, son los grabadores de cinta Abierta que Winco vendía. Estos fueron fabricados por Matsushita Electric Industrial, Co., Ltd (Hoy Panasonic) que fabricaba los afamados productos de audio Technics.
Estos Grabadores, venían con dos cajas acústicas con parlantes de rango extendido también de Matsushita.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo

Chucky2012 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, Winco, fue la Empresa de Tocadiscos y Reproductores de Audio más grande de Latinoamérica. . . . .


Un compañero mío de estudios fue ingeniero de desarrollo en Winco en la fábrica de Ciudadela.


----------



## Sdppm

Winco con el cierre de mercado aprovecho y vendió las bandeja VM coorp. varias décadas, con muy pocas mejoras, cuando entraron las importadas fué fatal.


----------



## Rorschach

He reparado varias bandejas Winco, y Sincron en mi juventud, y hace ya un par de años largos un tocadiscos Winco (licencia VM),  y luego un combinado bastante más antiguo con un giradiscos VM tri-o-matic (USA).





						Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.
					

Compré hace unas semanas atrás un tocadiscos Winco, muy, muy barato, el aparato estaba completo, obviamente el plato no giraba, el cubre plato de goma estaba desecho, cuarteado, como derretido y pegado sobre el plato metálico, las púas de la cápsula de cristal no servían más (cono truncado), y...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



_





						Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.
					

1era Parte  Durante la última semana de Febrero, y casi todo Marzo de este año, reparé y restauré un combinado valvular a pedido de un amigo mío, del cual es dueño, y que era de su padre.- Ya se lo devolví funcionando, y está muy contento, traté de gastar lo indispensable para que no le saliera...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



_


----------



## Sdppm

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo también fuí pobre y usé Ucoa (Misiones 48 -Capital)
> 
> Aunque no tan mendigo como para Audifiel
> 
> Allá por el 73 lo más grande de ellos era un woofer de 12' 30 W (BF 1230), campana de chapa obviamente ... dos años antes solo lo hacían para 25 W (BF1225)
> 
> Tengo en el altillo un par de bafles todo Ucoa , woofer de 12' , rango medio de 8' (en mini caja de madera llena de fibra de vidrio , para evitar la resonancia de aquella "pelela" (Escupidera , Vasinilla , Taza de Noche*)* de plástico con que venía, tweeter de cono de cartón de 4' y el divisor de 12 octavas.
> 
> Amo esos parlantes que no tienen la suspensión de goma (foam) que con el tiempo se deteriora.
> 
> Voy a ver si los resusito junto con el fapesa de 40 + 40 con transistores de salida BD183
> 
> Les debo fotos !


Lo resusitaste? Cómo el doc que volvió a su amplificador pendiente...


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tuve ganas todavía


----------



## Sdppm

En plena restauración de los bafles con componentes audifiel y algo más...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta mañana estaba revolviendo basura en el trabajo y encontré esta "fuente de alimentación" de +/-15V y de 1977 que estaba en el tacho de la basura. La rescaté y le pregunté a los tíos que la estaban descartando si me la podía llevar, a lo que me contestaron que me la llevara así trabajaban menos  
Me la llevé y encontré esto:



Los capacitores son Siemens de 1974 y de 5000uF x 35V (brasileños), pero los diodos no se pueden leer...veré que sucede cuando los quite del PCB. Todo el cachivache es de 1977   
Todo es muuuucho mas viejo que lo que conseguí en el museo...habrá que ver si funcionan o ya se murieron...


----------



## diegomj1973

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tuve ganas todavía



Soy poseedor de 2 woofers Ucoa BF 1225 de 8 ohmios. Tuve también dos rangos medios Ucoa con campana cerrada de chapa (creo que la designación era RM615, de 6 pulgadas) y tambien dos cornetas Leea de baquelita marrón de 30W (con su divisor de 1er orden dispuesto en un tachito gris / verdoso martillado). Los divisores eran 12 dB por octava de 3 vías marca Zeitson (empacados en gabinetes que se parecían a antiguas reactancias de tubos fluorescentes de 40W, a las que se las usaba como pisapapeles cuando ya no funcionaban).

De todo, solo quedaron los dos woofers y creo un solo divisor de una corneta Leea.

Lo que recuerdo de esos woofers era lo bien que bajaban en frecuencia y lo blando de su suspención, a comparación de unos Leea 12-150BE que también tuve.

Esos Ucoa, junto a los rango medio Ucoa, las cornetas Leea y los divisores Zeitson, fueron mi primer paga por mi primer trabajo. Fueron el equivalente de 5 meses de trabajo (pactados de antemano con mi empleador) y recién los dispuse cuando completé los 5 meses de duro trabajo. El empleador los había adquirido de joven, pero nunca los pudo armar ni usar. Yo quería armarme de un equipo de música, pero en mi casa me inculcaron trabajar para adquirirlo. Después de adquirirlos, seguí trabajando hasta completar un año en ese mismo lugar, en simultáneo con el cursado de la escuela técnica (que era por la tarde y hasta la noche). Trabajaba toda la mañana (de 7 a 12 hs), luego entraba de las 13 hasta las 16 hs, para luego ir a la escuela desde 17:05 hs hasta la 22:35 hs. ¡ Qué esfuerzo hacía a los 18 años !. Recuerdo que comencé ganando $ 120 a principios de 1992 y terminé ganando $ 240 al final de ese mismo año, por mi buen desempeño, según mi empleador.

Tenía que hacer buena letra, ya que mi empleador era también mi docente técnico en la escuela técnica que yo asistía.

Hoy los conservo como recuerdo de lo que era hacer sacrificio para lograr algo.


----------



## ocarbone

Mi pequeño aporte.
Me ataco la nostalgia.
Desarmado Woofer 13".


----------



## unmonje

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba revolviendo basura en el trabajo y encontré esta "fuente de alimentación" de +/-15V y de 1977 que estaba en el tacho de la basura. La rescaté y le pregunté a los tíos que la estaban descartando si me la podía llevar, a lo que me contestaron que me la llevara así trabajaban menos
> Me la llevé y encontré esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275873
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275874
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275875
> Los capacitores son Siemens de 1974 y de 5000uF x 35V (brasileños), pero los diodos no se pueden leer...veré que sucede cuando los quite del PCB. Todo el cachivache es de 1977
> Todo es muuuucho mas viejo que lo que conseguí en el museo...habrá que ver si funcionan o ya se murieron...


Disculpe doctor, ¿no serán los diodos esos, los nietos del BY127 que venían de color verde ? me pregunto....

Si yo le mostrara sus fotos a los japoneses, que venían a CASIO Argentina en los 80, a inspeccionar la producción de sus calculadoras, se hubieran bloqueado, como cuando les explicamos a ellos , que nosotros desarmabamos las impresoras de plástico rotas en garantía, porque ellos no nos mandaban los repuestos en tiempo y forma..    Que recuerdos !! (de todas las rotas, armabamos un 20% de impresoras reparadas).
Ellos NO podrían entenderlo, cuando se lo explicamos en ingles básico, y finalmente entendieron, se querían morir !


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba revolviendo basura en el trabajo y encontré esta "fuente de alimentación" de +/-15V y de 1977 que estaba en el tacho de la basura. La rescaté y le pregunté a los tíos que la estaban descartando si me la podía llevar, a lo que me contestaron que me la llevara así trabajaban menos
> Me la llevé y encontré esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275874
> 
> Los capacitores son Siemens de 1974 y de 5000uF x 35V (brasileños), pero los diodos no se pueden leer...veré que sucede cuando los quite del PCB. Todo el cachivache es de 1977
> Todo es muuuucho mas viejo que lo que conseguí en el museo...habrá que ver si funcionan o ya se murieron...


Yo le pongo fichas al buen estado de los capacitores.

Era muy frecuente que a esos se le hiciera algo parecido en color, consistencia y aspecto una mancha de sarro en la goma que los sella, pero *NO *afecta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

unmonje dijo:


> ¿no serán los diodos esos, los nietos del BY127 que venían de color verde ? me pregunto....


Cuando desarme el engendro me fijo si puedo leerlos y posteo que cosa son, por que me llama mucho la atención que estén completamente negros


----------



## Daniel Lopes

unmonje dijo:


> "Disculpe doctor, ¿no serán los diodos esos, los nietos del BY127 que venían de color verde ? me pregunto...."


! Los "BY127" de toda la vida eran de color rojo , ya los "BY126" veniam en color verde !
!Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ya los "BY126" veniam en color verde


Yo tengo uno BY127 verdes. Fijate *acá...*


----------



## Rorschach

Los BY127 venían con encapsulado rojo, verde, y negro, quizás de otros colores también !!!! 

​


----------



## malesi

Rorschach dijo:


> Los BY127 venían con encapsulado rojo, verde, y negro, quizás de otros colores también !!!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275914Ver el archivo adjunto 275915Ver el archivo adjunto 275916Ver el archivo adjunto 275917​



No lo creereis pero nunca les he visto redondos, siempre rectangulares y de colores.
Mira @Daniel Lopes rojos los dos 
Que será según donde les fabricaron pienso.


----------



## unmonje

Bueno CHEEE no queria generar un enfrentamiento por el color de unos diodos del medioevo.    Le ponían de la tinta que había. En esa época. ni se me ocurria pensar como, ni porque le ponían colores a los diodos.
Me hicieron reir todos. Gracias. Yo tambien le pongo ficha a los capacitores Doctor.


----------



## Fogonazo

A mi me gustaban cuando traían lunares 

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo uno BY127 verdes. Fijate *acá...*


Siiiii , lo creo Don Dr. Z  , pero lo que aclare aca es basado en mi memoria .
Desafortunadamente no los tengo facil en las manos , habrias de buscarlos dentre mi cosas , quizaz de aca a unos 10 años jo logro encontralos , Jajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, desarmé el cachivache y saqué capacitores y diodos.
En los diodos no se puede leer absolutamente nada, en ninguno de ellos, pero son casi iguales a la ultima foto de @Rorschach ....y las patas son durísimaaaas!!! Me ha costado enderezarlas con la pinza...
Los capacitores me dan, uno de ellos 5970uF y el otro, algo de 5067uF..pero varía un poco entre lecturas. Tendré que probar de regenerarlo... por que me parece un valor muy bajo para los estándares de la época, aunque con casi 50 años encima es normal que estén medio degenerados.
Por abajo los capacitores están impecables, sin fugas ni manchas.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> desarmé el cachivache y saqué


Pensé que fotos...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> medio degenerados


Serás tu...


----------



## malesi

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pensé que fotos...
> 
> Serás tu...



Busca     

Historia del Audio en Argentina


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno, desarmé el cachivache y saqué capacitores y diodos.
> En los diodos no se puede leer absolutamente nada, en ninguno de ellos, pero son casi iguales a la ultima foto de @Rorschach ....y las patas son durísimaaaas!!! Me ha costado enderezarlas con la pinza...
> Los capacitores me dan, uno de ellos 5970uF y el otro, algo de 5067uF..pero varía un poco entre lecturas. Tendré que probar de regenerarlo... por que me parece un valor muy bajo para los estándares de la época, aunque con casi 50 años encima es normal que estén medio degenerados.
> Por abajo los capacitores están impecables, sin fugas ni manchas.



Mas chatarra (Mugre) para guardar


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pensé que fotos...
> 
> Serás tu...


Hola a todos , aca por eses pagos lo termino "Degenerado" es igual a algo ya "desvalorizado" o "desgastado" , ya en Español es lo  mismo que  un tarado sesual , Jajajajajajajajaja !
!Saludos!"


----------



## diegomj1973

*9 de Junio de 1988: el día que sufrió un incendio Luis Alberto Spinetta junto a sus músicos en mi ciudad natal.*

Habiendo sido ayer el aniversario del nacimiento del "Flaco", como se lo conocía, es que me atrevo a contar una historia que muchos pueden desconocer.

El 9 de Junio de 1988 yo asistía como cualquier otro día común a la escuela técnica IPET N°4 "Nicolás Avellaneda" o más conocida como Escuela del Trabajo. Tenía en ese entonces 15 años y comenzaba a forjar mis primeros conocimientos en esta apasionante especialidad de electrónica. Como en toda pequeña localidad como la mía (Marcos Juárez, al sudeste de la provincia de Córdoba, casi al límite con provincia de Santa Fé), cuando sonaba alguna sirena, todos los curiosos salíamos a ver lo que no seguidas veces sucede (a diferencia de localidades más grandes). Esa vez, al comenzar a sonar el prolongado llamado de los bomberos, nuestra actitud no fue diferente. El asombro fue que el siniestro era cerca de donde nosotros estábamos. Tal fue la curiosidad, que hasta los maestros nos dejaron ir a ver el espectáculo, reflexionando años después que fue una mala idea y consejo desde ellos dejarnos ir como curiosos, dado que la escuela estaba al borde de una ruta nacional (N° 9) muy transitada en ese entonces (posibilidad de atropellos) y podíamos entorpecer el normal desempeño necesario de los propios bomberos con nuestra curiosidad.

No eran tiempos ni de celulares, ni de internet, ni que las noticias corrieran tan rápido como ahora, tampoco. Para ponerlos en contexto y rememorarles un poco mis costumbres de esa época:

1) Por la ubicación de la ciudad y su geografía, no nos era fácil captar las emisiones de FM de otras localidades, ya que a esa época no existían emisoras locales. Solo era común escuchar un circuito cerrado de música, cuyo cableado era literalmente una telaraña por toda la ciudad y se contaba solo en algunos lugares unos parlantitos con su transformador adaptador para escuchar lo que el operador de turno decidía poner. Para los adolescentes, eso era un embole, ya que no había más que eso y a bancarse lo que pusieran. Los que contábamos con un poco más de astucia y conocimiento, hacíamos todo tipo de artilugios como para intentar captar esas emisoras "más en serio" que podían "entrar" de afuera. Es así que solo en días fríos y húmedos, mayormente desde ciertas altas horas de la noche, "entraban" la "FM 97 Especial" y la "FM 100", ambas de Rosario. No lo hacían siempre ambas, ni con la misma calidad, sino que dependíamos de las condiciones meteorológicas. Cuando "entraban" las dos, era como tocar el mismo cielo con las manos. Después, era cuestión de esperar por una transmisión libre de ruidos, la que era generalmente bien pasada la madrugada, con el dedo cerca del REC del grabador y con un TDK virgen y puesto a cero, ya que no existían ni el mp3, ni el CD, ni el streaming, ni nada de eso. Había que buscar la primicia de conseguir ese lindo tema que escuchábamos en el único boliche de la ciudad, al que habíamos comenzado a ir a su matiné (los viernes, ya que los sábados eran para los más grandes). SAO SAO era el boliche. Muchas veces conseguíamos la primicia de tema "pisado" por el operador de la emisora (término que se utiliza para describir que mientras lo pasan, le hablan o le superponen la identificación de la emisora). El que conseguía la primicia sin "pisar", ya era de otro nivel.

Así fue que varios nos hacíamos unos manguitos con las grabaciones a amigos / as de esos temas, ya que hacerse de una colección original era imposible desde lo económico. Al ver hoy que todo está al alcance de todos y prácticamente sin costo, me hace reflexionar lo duro que era completar alguna colección de vinilos, CDs, etc., en esa época.

2) Las PC ni existían. Solo contábamos en la escuela con 2 RadioShack que valieron lo que 2 Renault Coupé Fuego GTX de la época, según comentarios reiterados del propio docente de computación. Para colmo, en una ocasión me pasó con ellas algo como en la tira de Los Simpsons: nos sentaban de a turnos de a dos frente a cada máquina, de modo que pudiésemos practicar lo enseñado. Había tocado ese día la función SCROLL, pero con mi desconocimiento que mi compañero era epiléptico. Tras ejecutar yo con destreza un par de veces esa función, mi compañero quedó inmóvil y al poco instante se desploma debajo de la mesa de la RadioShack. Ya en el suelo, comenzó el pobre a retorcerse y a convulsionar, entrando como un rayo el docente (que estaba advertido del problema por los padres del muchacho) y le mandó la mano a la boca para evitar que se tragara la lengua con la convulsión. Yo quedé helado y sorprendido. No entendía nada.

Recuerdo que la primera PC que llegó a la escuela, fue una XT (no estoy seguro si así se definía) y con solo disquetera de 5 1/4". No poseía disco rígido. Había que cargar primeramente el sistema operativo desde la misma disquetera y, acomodándose con 640K (que no recuerdo si eran totales o lo que quedaba luego para programar). Fue recién en 1991.

En 1992 (año en que me recibo de técnico electrónico), aparecieron las primeras AT, ya con pequeños discos de 4 MB, luego, 10, 20 y 30 MB (las más evolucionadas).

Recién en 1993, empezaba a escucharse de internet, con el empleo del desaparecido Netscape. Lograr velocidades de transferencia de 1 a 2KB/seg era ya todo un logro, con los módems US Robotics (el que podía). Normal era bajar a unos pocos cientos de Bytes/seg y no mucho más.

Toco comenzaba a acelerarse... Me tocó tener y vivir las épocas de las microcomputadoras (conectadas a un TV, su gran mayoría). Fui poseedor de una Sinclair CZ1000 (con expansor de memoria de 2K base a 16K ya ampliada) con adaptación a Joystick. Ajustaba el volúmen del grabador a 3/4, para monitorizar y asegurar que se grabaran los juegos, relojeando el grosor de las líneas en la TV. Luego, salté a una TK90X 16K, con la que no podía disfrutar mucho, ya que los mejores juegos venían para 32K o 48K. Pensar que mi viejo pospuso rectificar el motor de una pick up, para darme el gusto con esa microcomputadora (para tener una idea de lo que valían).

3) El celular tampoco existía, ni la selfie, ni nada de redes sociales. Era darnos el palmazo de amigos y vernos la cara (o rompérnosla!!! ).

4) En el año 1990, hice radio. No existía software de manejo integral, como hoy. Todo era a pedal, con una consola potenciada marca IONIC de 600W, una vieja casetera de un lado, un estropeado walkman del otro, una ruidosa WINCO y mucha destreza para intentar mezclar para que coincidieran los golpes de graves al unísono entre temas. Todos los días era preparar y rebobinar casettes, dejando acomodado pronto al inicio de cada tema con la ayuda de una lapicera BIC. ¿Virtual DJ? ¿Qué era eso? .

Fue así que en ese incendio y sin distanciamiento por COVID de por medio, pude ver al Flaco probando su pequeña guitarra negra (sin clavijeros) a 1 metro de mí, con sus dedos negros de hollín por el desafortunado evento y con las uñas tan cortas que no parecían de un guitarrista de su talla.

Reinaba un silencio sepulcral, que ninguno de nosotros los curiosos quiso romper. Solo atinamos a murmurar y muy por lo bajo entre nosotros lo sorprendente del daño en los equipos. Recuerdo nunca haber visto tantos parlantes de 15 o más pulgadas, muy raros de ver por cierto en esa época, ya que eran más comunes los de 12" para abajo. También me sorprendió la consola de sonido (enorme, por cierto), cuyo técnico sacaba completo los deslizantes hacia arriba, con toda la circuitería asociada al canal, con una suerte de peine de conexión hacia la placa principal que unificaba todos los canales. Era como retirar completo cada canal desde una bahía dispuesta para cambios rápidos (si así sirve el término para entenderlo gráficamente).

De ese hecho, no hubo selfies, ni muchos registros fotográficos, ni audios y en simultáneo a como nos tiene mal acostumbrados hoy los medios de comunicación. Eran tiempos donde la primicia valía y mucho. No todos la tenían. Los derechos de autor protegían un poco más las cosas, que lo que lo hacen hoy. No existía la inmediatez de las cosas. Todo sucedía a menor velocidad, como en cámara lenta y, permitía que no todos tuviesen acceso a todo y en simultáneo, como hoy.

Espero les haya gustado esta historia real.











Aquí un enlace a buena parte de la historia:









						“Estamos casi quemados” Hace 30 años el micro de gira de Spinetta se incendió en Marcos Juárez. Se perdieron muchos instrumentos. Los bomberos eran fans del Flaco.
					

Sabrán disculpar la breve autorreferencia pero es que yo estuve ahí. En junio de 1988 todas mis mañ...




					radiofmplay.com.ar
				




De ese enlace, a las personas mencionadas como Javier Guerini, Daniel Sciángula y Ricardo "Turco" Tormos, los conozco a todos. De hecho, El "Turco" Tormos fue excelente operador del boliche al que yo asistía con ansias cada fin de semana para ver a las muchachas. Un ecualizador Alesis M-EQ 230 que tengo, me lo ha vendido él. De Javier, fui compañero de primaria de Cristian, su hermano menor (también guitarrista). A Daniel lo conocí tiempo después, por haberme involucrado personalmente en la recuperación y reparación de un equipo de los bomberos muy añejo, que sistematizaba todos los eventos de convocatoria y preparado de dotaciones del cuartel. Quien sacó las fotos es Hugo Cappoduro, también amigo, fotógrafo y músico, a quien supe repararle varios equipos de él y su hijo (ya que no quieren que otro que no sea yo los toque).


----------



## fabioosorio

Mira vos como me transportarte a 30 y picos años atrás... no sabía  de ese incendio,tiempo de Spinetta Jade, o poco más...


----------



## unmonje

diegomj1973 dijo:


> *9 de Junio de 1988: el día que sufrió un incendio Luis Alberto Spinetta junto a sus músicos en mi ciudad natal.*
> 
> Habiendo sido ayer el aniversario del nacimiento del "Flaco", como se lo conocía, es que me atrevo a contar una historia que muchos pueden desconocer.
> 
> El 9 de Junio de 1988 yo asistía como cualquier otro día común a la escuela técnica IPET N°4 "Nicolás Avellaneda" o más conocida como Escuela del Trabajo. Tenía en ese entonces 15 años y comenzaba a forjar mis primeros conocimientos en esta apasionante especialidad de electrónica. Como en toda pequeña localidad como la mía (Marcos Juárez, al sudeste de la provincia de Córdoba, casi al límite con provincia de Santa Fé), cuando sonaba alguna sirena, todos los curiosos salíamos a ver lo que no seguidas veces sucede (a diferencia de localidades más grandes). Esa vez, al comenzar a sonar el prolongado llamado de los bomberos, nuestra actitud no fue diferente. El asombro fue que el siniestro era cerca de donde nosotros estábamos. Tal fue la curiosidad, que hasta los maestros nos dejaron ir a ver el espectáculo, reflexionando años después que fue una mala idea y consejo desde ellos dejarnos ir como curiosos, dado que la escuela estaba al borde de una ruta nacional (N° 9) muy transitada en ese entonces (posibilidad de atropellos) y podíamos entorpecer el normal desempeño necesario de los propios bomberos con nuestra curiosidad.
> 
> No eran tiempos ni de celulares, ni de internet, ni que las noticias corrieran tan rápido como ahora, tampoco. Para ponerlos en contexto y rememorarles un poco mis costumbres de esa época:
> 
> 1) Por la ubicación de la ciudad y su geografía, no nos era fácil captar las emisiones de FM de otras localidades, ya que a esa época no existían emisoras locales. Solo era común escuchar un circuito cerrado de música, cuyo cableado era literalmente una telaraña por toda la ciudad y se contaba solo en algunos lugares unos parlantitos con su transformador adaptador para escuchar lo que el operador de turno decidía poner. Para los adolescentes, eso era un embole, ya que no había más que eso y a bancarse lo que pusieran. Los que contábamos con un poco más de astucia y conocimiento, hacíamos todo tipo de artilugios como para intentar captar esas emisoras "más en serio" que podían "entrar" de afuera. Es así que solo en días fríos y húmedos, mayormente desde ciertas altas horas de la noche, "entraban" la "FM 97 Especial" y la "FM 100", ambas de Rosario. No lo hacían siempre ambas, ni con la misma calidad, sino que dependíamos de las condiciones meteorológicas. Cuando "entraban" las dos, era como tocar el mismo cielo con las manos. Después, era cuestión de esperar por una transmisión libre de ruidos, la que era generalmente bien pasada la madrugada, con el dedo cerca del REC del grabador y con un TDK virgen y puesto a cero, ya que no existían ni el mp3, ni el CD, ni el streaming, ni nada de eso. Había que buscar la primicia de conseguir ese lindo tema que escuchábamos en el único boliche de la ciudad, al que habíamos comenzado a ir a su matiné (los viernes, ya que los sábados eran para los más grandes). SAO SAO era el boliche. Muchas veces conseguíamos la primicia de tema "pisado" por el operador de la emisora (término que se utiliza para describir que mientras lo pasan, le hablan o le superponen la identificación de la emisora). El que conseguía la primicia sin "pisar", ya era de otro nivel.
> 
> Así fue que varios nos hacíamos unos manguitos con las grabaciones a amigos / as de esos temas, ya que hacerse de una colección original era imposible desde lo económico. Al ver hoy que todo está al alcance de todos y prácticamente sin costo, me hace reflexionar lo duro que era completar alguna colección de vinilos, CDs, etc., en esa época.
> 
> 2) Las PC ni existían. Solo contábamos en la escuela con 2 RadioShack que valieron lo que 2 Renault Coupé Fuego GTX de la época, según comentarios reiterados del propio docente de computación. Para colmo, en una ocasión me pasó con ellas algo como en la tira de Los Simpsons: nos sentaban de a turnos de a dos frente a cada máquina, de modo que pudiésemos practicar lo enseñado. Había tocado ese día la función SCROLL, pero con mi desconocimiento que mi compañero era epiléptico. Tras ejecutar yo con destreza un par de veces esa función, mi compañero quedó inmóvil y al poco instante se desploma debajo de la mesa de la RadioShack. Ya en el suelo, comenzó el pobre a retorcerse y a convulsionar, entrando como un rayo el docente (que estaba advertido del problema por los padres del muchacho) y le mandó la mano a la boca para evitar que se tragara la lengua con la convulsión. Yo quedé helado y sorprendido. No entendía nada.
> 
> Recuerdo que la primera PC que llegó a la escuela, fue una XT (no estoy seguro si así se definía) y con solo disquetera de 5 1/4". No poseía disco rígido. Había que cargar primeramente el sistema operativo desde la misma disquetera y, acomodándose con 640K (que no recuerdo si eran totales o lo que quedaba luego para programar). Fue recién en 1991.
> 
> En 1992 (año en que me recibo de técnico electrónico), aparecieron las primeras AT, ya con pequeños discos de 4 MB, luego, 10, 20 y 30 MB (las más evolucionadas).
> 
> Recién en 1993, empezaba a escucharse de internet, con el empleo del desaparecido Netscape. Lograr velocidades de transferencia de 1 a 2KB/seg era ya todo un logro, con los módems US Robotics (el que podía). Normal era bajar a unos pocos cientos de Bytes/seg y no mucho más.
> 
> Toco comenzaba a acelerarse... Me tocó tener y vivir las épocas de las microcomputadoras (conectadas a un TV, su gran mayoría). Fui poseedor de una Sinclair CZ1000 (con expansor de memoria de 2K base a 16K ya ampliada) con adaptación a Joystick. Ajustaba el volúmen del grabador a 3/4, para monitorizar y asegurar que se grabaran los juegos, relojeando el grosor de las líneas en la TV. Luego, salté a una TK90X 16K, con la que no podía disfrutar mucho, ya que los mejores juegos venían para 32K o 48K. Pensar que mi viejo pospuso rectificar el motor de una pick up, para darme el gusto con esa microcomputadora (para tener una idea de lo que valían).
> 
> 3) El celular tampoco existía, ni la selfie, ni nada de redes sociales. Era darnos el palmazo de amigos y vernos la cara (o rompérnosla!!! ).
> 
> 4) En el año 1990, hice radio. No existía software de manejo integral, como hoy. Todo era a pedal, con una consola potenciada marca IONIC de 600W, una vieja casetera de un lado, un estropeado walkman del otro, una ruidosa WINCO y mucha destreza para intentar mezclar para que coincidieran los golpes de graves al unísono entre temas. Todos los días era preparar y rebobinar casettes, dejando acomodado pronto al inicio de cada tema con la ayuda de una lapicera BIC. ¿Virtual DJ? ¿Qué era eso? .
> 
> Fue así que en ese incendio y sin distanciamiento por COVID de por medio, pude ver al Flaco probando su pequeña guitarra negra (sin clavijeros) a 1 metro de mí, con sus dedos negros de hollín por el desafortunado evento y con las uñas tan cortas que no parecían de un guitarrista de su talla.
> 
> Reinaba un silencio sepulcral, que ninguno de nosotros los curiosos quiso romper. Solo atinamos a murmurar y muy por lo bajo entre nosotros lo sorprendente del daño en los equipos. Recuerdo nunca haber visto tantos parlantes de 15 o más pulgadas, muy raros de ver por cierto en esa época, ya que eran más comunes los de 12" para abajo. También me sorprendió la consola de sonido (enorme, por cierto), cuyo técnico sacaba completo los deslizantes hacia arriba, con toda la circuitería asociada al canal, con una suerte de peine de conexión hacia la placa principal que unificaba todos los canales. Era como retirar completo cada canal desde una bahía dispuesta para cambios rápidos (si así sirve el término para entenderlo gráficamente).
> 
> De ese hecho, no hubo selfies, ni muchos registros fotográficos, ni audios y en simultáneo a como nos tiene mal acostumbrados hoy los medios de comunicación. Eran tiempos donde la primicia valía y mucho. No todos la tenían. Los derechos de autor protegían un poco más las cosas, que lo que lo hacen hoy. No existía la inmediatez de las cosas. Todo sucedía a menor velocidad, como en cámara lenta y, permitía que no todos tuviesen acceso a todo y en simultáneo, como hoy.
> 
> Espero les haya gustado esta historia real.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277208
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277209
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277210
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277211
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277212
> 
> Aquí un enlace a buena parte de la historia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Estamos casi quemados” Hace 30 años el micro de gira de Spinetta se incendió en Marcos Juárez. Se perdieron muchos instrumentos. Los bomberos eran fans del Flaco.
> 
> 
> Sabrán disculpar la breve autorreferencia pero es que yo estuve ahí. En junio de 1988 todas mis mañ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radiofmplay.com.ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De ese enlace, a las personas mencionadas como Javier Guerini, Daniel Sciángula y Ricardo "Turco" Tormos, los conozco a todos. De hecho, El "Turco" Tormos fue excelente operador del boliche al que yo asistía con ansias cada fin de semana para ver a las muchachas. Un ecualizador Alesis M-EQ 230 que tengo, me lo ha vendido él. De Javier, fui compañero de primaria de Cristian, su hermano menor (también guitarrista). A Daniel lo conocí tiempo después, por haberme involucrado personalmente en la recuperación y reparación de un equipo de los bomberos muy añejo, que sistematizaba todos los eventos de convocatoria y preparado de dotaciones del cuartel. Quien sacó las fotos es Hugo Cappoduro, también amigo, fotógrafo y músico, a quien supe repararle varios equipos de él y su hijo (ya que no quieren que otro que no sea yo los toque).


¿Ustedes le decían  "el Flaco"  ?       Nosotros le decíamos menos respetuosamente "Colador" ( lo veíamos bastante a menudo por CABA o Ituzaingó Norte , incluso en algún recital de invierno )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer me puse a desarmar una vieeeeeja plaqueta que hice cuando tenía 15 años...y estaba horrible aunque funcionaba a la perfección. Recuperé los diodos BY127, un transistor TIP110, un 2N3055 Motorola 100% original (en esa época no existían los truchos) y capacitor Siemens de 1000uF por 40V. Todos los semiconductores está perfectos, y los BY127 tienen entre sí una diferencia máxima de 8mV en la tensión ánodo-cátodo .

El capacitor aún no lo mido así que no sé como se encuentra, pero todo lo demás está perfectamente bien salvo los terminales un poco recortados, y dado que tengo un par de MJ2955 originales de Motorola...algo inventaré en algún momento.

Aún lamento haber perdido los seis 2N3055 homotaxiles de RCA....a saber donde fueron...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Que buen relato diegomj1973 !!!!!, Lo que contás es casi como yo lo he vivido, aunque tengo unos años más que vos (soy 1966)
La guitarra que usaba el Flaco era esta Steinberg:


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> aunque con casi 50 años encima es normal que estén medio degenerados.


Somos varios con más de 50 años...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

EdgardoCas dijo:


> " aunque tengo unos años más que vos (soy 1966)"


!Entonses somos del mismo año !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## J2C

.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...
> ......, aunque con casi 50 años encima es normal que estén medio degenerados.
> .......







EdgardoCas dijo:


> Somos varios con más de 50 años...



Profe el Dr habla de los componentes de 50 años ya degenerados.


Yo tengo 10 más que Ud. y no soy nada degenerado !!!!!.





.


----------



## diegomj1973

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Que buen relato diegomj1973 !!!!!, Lo que contás es casi como yo lo he vivido, aunque tengo unos años más que vos (soy 1966)
> La guitarra que usaba el Flaco era esta Steinberg:



No somos viejos, sino que arrastramos lindas experiencias. Me considero de las generaciones más afortunadas por haber vivenciado toda esa escalada de tecnología, desde lo más primitivo a lo más evolucionado.

Tuve que usar desde el Rotring hasta culminar en el AutoCAD... Desde el vinilo hasta el streaming... Del KB hasta los TB...

Con decir que las ansiadas FM que buscábamos de jóvenes, hoy ya tendrían que readaptarse a algún nuevo formato para subsistir, frente al streaming y los productos a medida del oyente (como Spotify, etc.). Hoy la lluvia de información en el celular, deja viejo al relato del locutor tradicional de radio. Para colmo, los nostálgicos del formato tradicional van poniéndose viejos o mueren. En la pandemia, se creyó que la audiencia de esos añejos formatos crecería, pero sucedió lamentablemente lo contrario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Yo tengo 10 más que Ud. y no soy nada degenerado !!!!!


Ni un poquito ????


----------



## J2C

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ni un poquito ????



Shikititooo .....



.... pero inkieto !!!!! ​


----------



## unmonje

A mi el _streaming_ en vivo, no me sirve, salvo que sea unidireccional o para un grupo que no supere las 10 personas.
Si no, es tanto gallinero neurótico, que a los 2 minutos me voy, porque se pierde todo sentido y el diálogo queda ausente.
La otra posibilidad que si sirve, es cuando alguien expone algún tema  y los demás se limiten a escuchar.
Los streaming en vivo los veo siempre en diferido y casi siempre, están para ir a moderación. 
Lo bueno de la radio es que, no hay limite para los oyentes. En la RED cada usuario cuenta en la caída del sistema, es horrible porque nunca sabes en que momento se corta todo.


----------



## Muad Dib

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Encontraste "El Paraíso" ! *​
> Exactamente igual, con  exactamente las mismas bandejas y con exactamente los mismos productos, "Eneka" tenía las mesas de saldos. *QLP *que viejo que soy .
> 
> Faltan los carretitos con el hilo de dial para radios valvulosas


Eneka XD, que buena , es verdad muy viejos.


----------



## unmonje

Muad Dib dijo:


> Eneka XD, que buena , es verdad muy viejos.


*OFF - TOPIC
Eneka* , en 25 de Mayo y Tucuman.
El Anciano que regenteaba, tenía siempre una señorita como ayudante, Técnica Electrónica ella , una rareza en aquellos días y lamentablemente, hoy también.
Muy informada la niña te ayudaba siempre con los reemplazos y la caracteristica de  los componentes yo era un aprendiz entonces.
Cuando la casa cerró, tiempo después la vi trabajando en otras casas de electrónica del centro de Buenos Aires y finalmente en la suya propia, en Boulogne sur Mer y Sarmiento en CABA, los últimos años, cuando ya tenía un par de empleados a su cargo.
Lamentablemente  con la Pandemia se jubilo y dejó la actividad  y sus empleados continuaron en casas cercanas del barrio del ONCE, hasta estos días, con uno de los cuales, tengo una relación amistosa .


----------



## Muad Dib

Yo también era aprendiz, estaba estudiando. Aprendiz como ahora, porque nunca me dediqué, es un hobby. Yo trabajaba relativamente cerca, enfrente de la facultad de ingeniería; me gustaban las cajas con ofertas, también vendían muchos kits. Un lugar muy agradable para mi.


----------

